# The Windows Mobile Thread



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 29, 2012)

*hdwallpapersmart.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/windows-10.jpg

This Thread is for everything on windows(mobile) i.e. for phones and tablets  
be it apps, updates, problems etc.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Will be applying the update on my phone today... I did face the keyboard issue at times... Nice that they fixed it 

Btw guys, any good apps on the market?


----------



## noob (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

4th and mayor 
AppTastic
Birdsong
BookMyShow
Connectivity shortcuts
IBNLive
IMDB
Moneycontrol
Mid day

Cant recommend any single IM app..be it IM+ or WhatsApp because both are pathetic on WP and equally awesome on  Android. Blame the OS for same and not app developers.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i've posted the 4 i've been using...

i'm acollege guy so i've found a new app for myself... we need this in college 

Where's my money?

btw, did you get the notification or you're doing a forced update? cause i have not got the notification for 8107 till now


----------



## noob (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@rajan1311 : How you *won *that phone ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

true .. IM apps are not upto scratch


----------



## noob (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i've posted the 4 i've been using...
> 
> i'm acollege guy so i've found a new app for myself... we need this in college
> 
> ...



same here but got the notification this way....download any random app from market....in date and time settings make sure you have UTC 5:30 time zone and _set automatically_ is turned OFF. connect phone to zune and you should get the update...which phone you got ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Samsung Omnia W

btw whats with the boring nokia lumia 800 siggy? i'm enjoying WP a lot


----------



## noob (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Samsung Omnia W
> 
> btw whats with the boring nokia lumia 800 siggy? i'm enjoying WP a lot



Lack of quality apps, Lack of free apps , OS restrictions, crap zune software, WP UI controls reminds me a lot about my old WinMo 6.5 phone.. dumb metro UI (e.g Facebook app has metro UI which is totally BS ...look at twitter metro UI ...super awesome.. )  will post about it in details this weekend for sure..this metro UI is a double edged sword..will mostly post a blog it. it been on my mind since i have started using WP.

Infact MS has this habit of serving old wine in new bottle..same is for WP  
Current WP home-screen = Stock WinMo 6.5 home screen (present same things in square + make it interactive)

UI elements : It has not at all changed. We have clearly seen how UI elements got slow yet nice update...you can clearly see the difference in basic UI elements (buttons , scroll bar ,progress bar ) ..see how they looked in Windows 98,Windows XP and Windows 7.
No such transition  (i am not talking about animation) from WinMo 6.5 to WP7.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

hmmm , you seem to have a different opnion, everyone i have shown my phone have fallen in love with WP ui and love metro/live tile concept..
i've been using it for so many days, i still enjoy it


----------



## noob (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> hmmm , you seem to have a different opnion, everyone i have shown my phone have fallen in love with WP ui and love metro/live tile concept..
> i've been using it for so many days, i still enjoy it



Yes. My opinion is bit different because I am using both Android and WP and hence can pin point which things are better on given OS. Ofcourse, it is from my point of view. 

 Even i do and love tiles But it gets boring over the period of time. Add the broken notification system of WP to it.  Also after extensively using WP, i have came to the conclusion that tiles and having list of installed apps in vertical list is not more functional compared to widgets and grid style layout. Also multiple home-screen is a MUST have these days.
It is real PITA to find 1 app from list of apps as i have to scroll n number of times. Also there is a limit to no of tiles one can have. 

On the other hand, on iOS and Android you can have small icons placed on home screen which saves UI space when compared to tiles + you can keep more icons in 1 screen  = easy locating particular app from huge list of installed apps. If at all you want something auto updating , you can have a real interactive widgets.

Even scrolling is not smooth on WP compared to iOS as of now. This is bound to get huge improvement in next OS update.

**looks like i need to stop now and put my thoughts on blog** On a positive note, Apollo update will bring native C++ coding to WP and it will be a game changer..late 2012 or Q1 of 2013.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Won it at a Nokia quiz buddy.. Should have got the 800 but am happy with the 710...

I do agree, there is a serious lack of quality apps - free apps on the market.. 
the YouTube app ain't even an app, MS could have at least done that well...

I an just using board express and easymusic&ring .. 

I got the notification on my phone that the update is available...
Do i have to backup all my stuff before i update?

any chance of getting flash support ? At least flash lite or something...


----------



## noob (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Cool......buddy.  No backup required..and how would you even backup ? esp contacts and SMS ? there is no way to do it as of now. (if it is , let me know) So just update and enjoy


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I was worried about the pics actually...
But good I don't have to do anything...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 1, 2012)

When you update auto backup & restore takes place . Anyway your pics will be synced with zune so don't worry

Sent from my GT-I8350 using Board Express


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

updated...feels pretty much the same...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Ok... so I have got my hands on a Windows Phone, *HTC 7 Mozart*, for "a day"... to fiddle with!!
(given to me by a friend who doesn't know how to operate it! )

Now, I have few hours to learn and experiment on it as much as I like.

Due to an Android user, I hope I just pop in the SIM into it, and it starts to sync everything from cloud. 

Update: Ok, I was able to find a way to open the backpanel and slide in the sim. So far this is what I have discovered in the phone:
1. This handset doesn't support gprs settings and to add airtelgprs.com as Access name (as written on a message). But I am not able to find the setting in which I should put it!
2. A female voice reads out the number when a call is received!  Nice!
3. Everything is Tile based, and lack of menus is making me a little uneasy!
4. But, the animation between the different tiles is fluid and subtle animations in the background looks nice!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

it does support gprs but through an app, samsung phones have the wireless manager or network profile, HTC must be having a similar app.

btw, theres always settings >mobile networks> add apn , try that


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Update2: I did find the APN setting and was able to transfer a picture that I needed to get from phone. Since, I couldn't send it through Bluetooth to my Android!  (hated the phone for this).

But after the phone was connected to hotmail account, it automatically synced all the contacts on my live ID. (This was a major task for me).

But the absence of a context menu button makes me uneasy a lot of time!

Now exploring what kind of games and features does it supports.

Btw, I now know why the tagline of WP7 is, "Putting People first". Since the phone contains an app called, "People" on the first row of Home screen (?)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

you'll get used to now context menu, u'll learn the WP way 

and the reason for putting people first is not the peoples tile, it is about the integration of twitter ,fb and linked in, into the phone.. add all these accounts , use it , then you'll understand?

btw , what os version are you running?

settings>about my phone>more


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ LoL.. I was kidding! 

Btw.. the OS version is: 7.10.7720.68 (which is mango I suppose).

Also can you recommend me some gaming apps on WP7 for racing.. free and small in size. Small is important since I am on 2G!
And some benchmarking apps too! I want to test this baby a bit!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WP is not made for 2g , you have to use 3g or wifi to truly enjoy it.

small racing game is diifficult, give armored drive a try, it's not actually racing

you have an older phone which does not have adreno 205, but it can easily handle armored drive


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> And some benchmarking apps too! I want to test this baby a bit!



so Gingerbread + 600Mhz + Adreno 200 (you'll overclock for sure) vs Mango + 1Ghz + Adreno 200 (stock)? cool


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WPBench.. it's the de facto standard for WP ... dont know if there's a cross platform benchmarking tool


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lol... 1 GHz will obviously win, but yes, need a cross platform benchmarking app to really compare the two!

I just want to keep scores of WP7 for record purpose. It may help someone else later. Although HTC Mozart is already discontinued from the market, so there will be better phones at the same price now.


----------



## arian29 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

suggest a good chat client for wp7... something like the imo in android. couldn't find Flory in marketplace


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



arian29 said:


> suggest a good chat client for wp7... something like the imo in android. couldn't find Flory in marketplace



there are none 

also, my dad (who is now using the Lumia 710) is on a prepaid connection. He does not get any notifications on his call charges, which you generally get..also, no data usage notification, no missed call notification (blinking lights?) as well..

He hating it for these basic reasons


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ Service notifications mostly comes on top. And I too don't get data usage notifications, to know which I think there is some number to call. Like for eg, in Airtel you have, *123*10#.

For the last one, i.e., missed call notification, that comes on the tile of home screen displayed along with a number.

Yes, WP7 is low on notifications. Something as basic as a status bar should have been implemented!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ Apollo should fix all these complains of your, if tango doesn't do it beforehand. but still at least M$ should have implemented this in mango only. some may say it as copying from Android but this is a necessity.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

no service notifications at all man(nothing on top)...at least balance notifications should have been implemented..

I know the tile tells me about the missed call, but i needed a notification which tells me that I have a notification without even unlocking the phone... they could make the windows button light on the phone strobe or something..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rajan1311 said:


> no service notifications at all man(nothing on top)...at least balance notifications should have been implemented..
> 
> I know the tile tells me about the missed call, but i needed a notification which tells me that I have a notification without even unlocking the phone... they could make the windows button light on the phone strobe or something..



something is definitely wrong cause i'm on prepaid and i get all my notifications
It's not a WP fault , it might be a network issue or nokia issue

@Vyom
i get data notifications too


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

will check...he on airtel, what about you?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Docomo



arian29 said:


> suggest a good chat client for wp7... something like the imo in android. couldn't find Flory in marketplace



I've not used anyof these but I know a few
Im+ , whatsapp, palringo


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ Whats app is one good cross platform app right there! Although I use Viber on android for chat.

Btw.. faced two more issues in WP7...
1. How do we de-attach a hotmail ID from phone? I want to remove my Id from the settings and attach new (another) one. But the old one (mine) is unable to remove!

2. Is there any way to import contacts from a Symbian phone?
One solution is to import contacts in hotmail account and then use sync to sync contacts to phone. But problem is that Symbian phone have exported contacts in .vcf format. But hotmail accepts in .csv format!
Now unable to solve this problem!


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

which phone you on?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am using HTC 7 Mozart.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

the primary hotmail email id , is what has been used to identify your phone,sync with it etc. if you want to remove it you'll have to do a factory reset
if it would have been a yahoo id or any other you could simply remove the account from settings

i exported contacts from my symbian phone in csv,so export in csv, 
if hotmail does not support vcf, then you will have to use csv , either export again or convert vcf to csv if possible.

IIRC, hotmail supports csv and excel files


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yes, factory reset is the only option that I discovered to do that.

Btw, I think I also found a way to import contact from .vcf files to phone.
1. Add every .vcf file into outlook.
2. Use the import from Outlook option on hotmail account's import contact feature.
3. Then let the hotmail account sync contact to the phone!

I will try this method soon, to know if this theory can help.

PS: hotmail does exports contacts any may even import from csv. But the think was that the symbian files was not able to export into csv, but only vcf. Hence all these troubles. Anyway, looks like I will get the success.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> Yes, factory reset is the only option that I discovered to do that.
> 
> Btw, I think I also found a way to import contact from .vcf files to phone.
> 1. Add every .vcf file into outlook.
> ...


why not sync your symbian phone with outlook, export a csv and import to hotmail


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well, you just summarized the steps I took! 

Actually, instead of using a PC suite, I exported every contact in .vcf format. And then saved each contact in outlook. Now the remaining two steps remain.
But the last I tried, I was not able to export contact from outlook in csv format. I will try that again and will post the result.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

strange.. i have exported in csv from outlook.. it's simple


----------



## arian29 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Unable to install truecaller on my wp7 lumia. it doesn't show the install option. is TC not available for India marketplace (shows in marketplace but without install option).. it is there on android ?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2012)

^^	well, if its written that its not available for Indian marketplace, then it probably is not available to download.. 

@ssk: I was able to transfer contacts from symbian to wp7 by exporting the CSV. 

Also was able to use wifi.  
It turns out that refreshing the page gives me the submit button.
Now using the wifi to download nice apps. 

Is there some kind of file manager available for wp7 like Astro, using which we can browse the content of phone memory? Or else sky drive app is the only last resort.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

to keep things simple, there is no file manager, it might come with tango as a certain percentage of users are demanding it... even then a full fledged file manager is unlikely

and skydrive is for managing the free 25 gb of online storage you get, not the phone memory



arian29 said:


> Unable to install truecaller on my wp7 lumia. it doesn't show the install option. is TC not available for India marketplace (shows in marketplace but without install option).. it is there on android ?



true dialer is available not true caller


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2012)

I finally wrote my review for windows phone OS.
I hope I have justified it.
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152992


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well a friend mine owns a HTC Trophy and he brought it to me as soon as he got it(from Australia) around a month or two back. Though I didn't used it much but still updated it from the old windows version to Mango as he was not having any idea how to do it.
Both the phone and OS are very smooth.I didn't experienced any lag while using it(though I didn't used for a long time,but still).
I was having a Windows 6.1 HTC Touch(which must be lying in some corner of my house now) and was pretty satisfied it when I bought it around 2.5-3yrs back.
But when Android came I thought now it is the end of windows and then after some time windows 7 arrived for mobiles but still it was not good but after the mango update it is kind of a something different and felt good but still Microsoft needs to look out for many issues which are there in Mango.
I still love android but Windows 7 phones are good for people who just want a simple yet a good phone which is smooth enough.
And 2 days back I got hands on Omnia W, it was also good but I found HTC Trophy to be much better.Yes I know they shouldn't be compared as there is a lot of price difference and they can't be compared also as there was a lot of difference in the touch,display,processing speed etc.
Will have a look at L


----------



## thydigit (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am posting behalf of my friend. He has a 10month old Omnia 7. For the last 1 month, its having over heating issues while charging. When charged 100% it beeps and after 10mins, it starts to beep every ~10 secs and it gets hotter. During this the phone freezes, once restarted the battery drops to 50% and works without any problem. Cant claim warranty in India as its bought from US. Some say changing the battery will resolve this issue as the same experienced in some other models of Samsung. so please help! Thanks!!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Battery dropping to 50% is really a strange phenomenon.
Usually phone has a inbuilt mechanism to stop the charging once it reaches to 100%. But even if it's not, its not advisable to charge it to full level. You can try to charge till 90% and see if the same problem persists.


----------



## ankit360 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

how to interact USSD in windows phone ?


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I got Samsung Focus and updated it to Mango 

Pretty smooth TBH and I think Windows Phone is good for working people.

Can anyone suggest an IRC client application (free) for WP7


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guys with the Omnia W, can you please tell me this:

1) How is the GPS Navigation? Can you save your current location and navigate to it later?
2) Does it ever hang?
3) Are you facing any call drop/ any other issue?

Looking to buy one, Lumia 710 has way too many issues for my dad.... 

Quick response would be appreciated, want to use the 10% discount on ebay (valid till tomorrow)


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I got my samsung Omnia W 2 days back and its just awesome phone  (my last phone was nokia 5800)

1) gps is very fast...it even locks inside building in seconds ..didnt find setting to save it

2. nope no lags, no hangs

3. no call drop issue

the only 2 issue i faced  were-

1. phones mic and speaker were not working initially but after updating my phone through zune this iisue is solved
2. cant send sms in 3g data mode...i am using a software called toggle on live tiles to activate deactivate 3g


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^contact the samsung service centre for not being able to send sms when 3g+ data is on, there seems to be a fix available

btw, congrats for the awesome phone


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Thanks ssk_the_gr8 

ok will contact samsung CC lets see if they can resolve it


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone Tango Officially Renamed To Windows Phone 7.5 “Refresh” ???


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

whats the name of next update after mango???

tango is for entry level phones - a downgrade


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How true is this news ???

Windows Phone 7's Upgrade to WP8 Apollo Now Unclear

So Microsoft also acting like Apple and want users to buy latest hardware for new version of windows?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

here is one more news 


> Thomas from WP7app.de has reportedly spoken to a few Microsoft reps regarding the availability of Windows Phone 8 ‘Apollo’ on older devices and if he’s to be beleived, there’s a good news for present Windows Phone users. He spoke to a few Microsoft employees at CeBIT in Hannover, Germany. While some of them keep their mouths shut about this matter, one Microsoft employee told them that second gen. Windows Phones will ‘definately’ get the ‘Apollo’ update, with possibly all features of it, while the first gen. Windows Phones will also get the update, but chances are greater that it’ll be a modified and ‘optimized’ version without all the modern features, Skype Video Calling for example. So, phones like HTC Radar, Samsung Omnia W and Nokia Lumia-s seems to be getting the update at the end of this year, when Microsoft is targetting the release of Windows Phone 8 ‘Apollo’.
> 
> Hopefully, we’ll hear some official announcement from Microsoft pretty soon, and if that happens, we can buy current WP7 devices with more confidence.



soo mango phones will get apollo but maybe old wp 7 phone will not get all features of apollo

source-> *smartphonegeeks.in/2012/03/second-gen-windows-phone-will-definately-get-windows-phone-8-apollo-update-say-microsoft-employees/


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What only Second gen :no:

Looks like Focus is screwed...its first Gen.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hello!
I want to know that The latest Lumia series handsets have some 3rd party app. avaialble for automatically recording all the phone calls?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*Samsung omnia w owners* 

the fix for the sms sending problem in 3g is to get the new firmware, contact the service centre and get

FirmWare Revision no : 2424.12.01.1
Bootloader version : 6.1.2.0


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Thanks will check


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sujoyp said:


> Thanks will check



not every service centre has it yet. my city's did not. so tell me how it goes.. and if you get it, does it fix the problem completely?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

this messenger app> Kik Messenger... Kik Messenger - Texting for Smartphones
pretty functional and cross platform


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@Anorion kik messenger is good but it needs my friends to be on kik too  i thought it will work with facebook or gtalk too


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I Interop unlocked my Focus via window break project and made a simple *custom tiles background theme*.

If anyone else did this please share your theme files so that i can import them.

TIA

*i.imgur.com/0PkVv.jpg


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^nice..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*Samsung Omnia W owners
*

Update now available through Zune.  
Fixes the sms problem when using 3G+/HSPA

FirmWare Revision no : 2424.12.01.1
Bootloader version : 6.1.2.0


----------



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am planning to install a custom ROM on my friends HTC Mozart. I will follow this guide: Flash Custom Windows Phone 7 ROMs To Your HTC 7 Mozart [How To Guide]

And this is the list of custom ROMs: 7 Mozart Windows Phone 7 Development - xda-developers

I need help in selecting a good ROM, since I don't have experience in WP7 rooting etc.   Please tell me how much is the risk (same as in Android) or more?


----------



## Empirial (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can we buy apps from marketplace using debit card?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@thatsashok ur theme looks nice..will try too


----------



## thatsashok (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

well those are only static tiles. Live tiles will have to be sacrificed for looks


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

ooh thats bad ....at least they r shortcuts???


----------



## Empirial (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Can we buy apps from marketplace using debit card?



Please Reply. Its Urgent!


----------



## thatsashok (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sujoyp said:


> ooh thats bad ....at least they r shortcuts???



yes they are shortcuts


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> I am planning to install a custom ROM on my friends HTC Mozart. I will follow this guide: Flash Custom Windows Phone 7 ROMs To Your HTC 7 Mozart [How To Guide]
> 
> And this is the list of custom ROMs: 7 Mozart Windows Phone 7 Development - xda-developers
> 
> I need help in selecting a good ROM, since I don't have experience in WP7 rooting etc.   Please tell me how much is the risk (same as in Android) or more?



I guess everybody is too busy to reply.  Anyway.. I will figure out.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Vyom I have no idea abt ROMs for wp7.5 ....if u figure it out please update here


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sujoyp said:


> Vyom I have no idea abt ROMs for wp7.5 ....if u figure it out please update here



I already figure out something. This page lists the ROMs which are available for Mozart. 
7 Mozart Windows Phone 7 Development - xda-developers

But I have doubts which I even posted on XDA: xda-developers - View Single Post - [Guide] How to debrand/flash your HTC 7 Mozart

But, looks like EVERYBODY abandoned it! So, getting no help.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Ook will wait for it to work completely...dont wanna try something on a new phone


----------



## shehjadi (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Can we buy apps from marketplace using debit card?


Yes you can!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^are you sure?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I don't think so.. Marketpalce clearly asks for a credit card.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Help me out here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/155479-lumia-800-windows-phone-basic-questions.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Need a weather app which shows the maximum and minimum temperature on the live tile.any suggestions?


----------



## shehjadi (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^are you sure?


yeap! already bought a couple of apps n games via my SBI International Debit Card.

The marketplace acknowledges the debit card as a credit one if its a MasterCard/ Visa.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Would a non international debit card work?


----------



## shehjadi (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Would a non international debit card work?


You can try adding it at Marketplace and then check..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Would a non international debit card work?



Which card? A Axis bank debit card works everywhere (Steam, Apple App Store, etc)
but sadly a ICICI card doesnt.


----------



## Empirial (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@shehjadi, thetechfreak : I've Axis International Debit Card, will it work?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

Empirial said:


> @shehjadi, thetechfreak : I've Axis International Debit Card, will it work?



Absolutely. Even the normal Axis debit card works


----------



## Empirial (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Absolutely. Even the normal Axis debit card works



Thanks


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

State bank cash atm cum debit card?
Its a maestro, so I guess it won't work


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> State bank cash atm cum debit card?
> Its a maestro, so I guess it won't work



Unfortunately no. One of few reasons being it doesnt even have the 3 digit CVV on back of card.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hmm.  I thought this thread was "Windows Phone" thread!


----------



## shehjadi (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> State bank cash atm cum debit card?
> Its a maestro, so I guess it won't work


nopes.. it won't work.. that is why I got their new International Debit Card which has a CVV and is accepted as a credit card @ WP Marketplace.


----------



## escape7 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Have been using Samsung Omnia 7 since december 2010. Switched over from Android(HTC Dream). 

Bad decision , the UI is different/new; thats what made me buy it, liked it at first, but now feels too minimalistic, not enough apps, persistent problems with data(mobile internet) and the lack of file transfer via bluetooth.

Might go in for Android/BB now.


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I just updated my Omnia W ....can anybody tell me whats is updated/fixed


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is there Any way to jail break Omnia w


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Reading this thread was quite interesting, I have just compiled a list.. for those who love WP7 (Don't take it negatively.. its just my views on using WP7 , Android for long)...

a. You want your phone to do many things but you don't even understand logic behind 90% of them


b. You like bright colors ..


c. You just love MS (because you started using computer with MS windows)


d. If you don't know what is difference between AVI, MP4 , 3GP etc. etc.


e. You will love it if you have never used any true smartphone previously.
...
...
You can see all a-z here A-Z Reason Why you will LOVE / Hate Your Windows Phone 7:eTI


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You want your phone to do many things but you don't even understand logic behind 90% of them

This is one biased assumption


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@Ricky:
That list is true to a large extent! 

And sadly because of those reasons, I don't think WP7 can ever be accepted by a true geek. But the point is, WP7 is not meant to either. It's being targeted to a completely different genre of customers (aka non geeks). And hence can't really be comparing the two completely different platforms.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> You want your phone to do many things but you don't even understand logic behind 90% of them
> 
> This is one biased assumption



Ok, you can replace that one with any of the extra I gave in end.

Though, it simply means that there are people who see ads and then say wow .. this phone can send photo right after clicking.. and many other things, though we know its easy and how it is done but there are people who are derived and motivated by ads campaign .. 
Remember, video calling, there are people who knows that there is feature like video calling but that doesn't know that your phone need to be in 3G mode to do that.. 



Vyom said:


> @Ricky:
> That list is true to a large extent!
> 
> And sadly because of those reasons, I don't think WP7 can ever be accepted by a true geek. But the point is, WP7 is not meant to either. It's being targeted to a completely different genre of customers (aka non geeks). And hence can't really be comparing the two completely different platforms.



True.. but unless its something very unique and exciting, people will not buy it.. after all its Geeks whose advices are considered before buying phone..

80% people around me buy phone, computer and tech stuff after consulting me and if I say NO then its strictly NO.. 

Microsoft is thinking that they can replicate iOS success.. God Bless THEM !...


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

err I can definitely compare an iphone with an wp7 phone anyday...just dont start again that iphone it have millions of applications ....if iphone is a hit that way y not a wp7 phone

I have used symbian before and definitely think its much more configurable....but WP7 is much user friendly and simple


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

err.. 
I am not an iPhone lover either, I have used most of the OS, windows 6.1, 6.5 , they were truely fun for me (definitely not for average user ie. the masses  ) infact the windows 6.5 came to me bcz its owner was freaked out and he sold it to me .. I have also used symbian (one is still lying with me and works as backup phone) ..

WP7 is delight to use but you will get bored with very soon. I am yet to find 3G / 2G mode switcher in phone .. it does it automatically and its bad in it..

I donno what will happen with WP7, but definitely Nokia will suffer


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The 2g or 3g only mode can be selected via diagnosis


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Diagnosis menu is hidden stuff, what is code for this on Lumia 800 ?


----------



## shehjadi (May 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Diagnostics app code is ##634#

toggling between Edge and 3G can be done by
Settings/ Mobile Network/ Highest Connection Speed


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



shehjadi said:


> Diagnostics app code is ##634#
> 
> toggling between Edge and 3G can be done by
> Settings/ Mobile Network/ Highest Connection Speed



I know how to bring up Diagnosis app however, it asks for codes to get particular settings, the way you describe is not available in Samsung I guess.


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

y use some code...just use the simple application called 'toggle' ....u can attach it to tiles...its simple


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Ricky said:


> I know how to bring up Diagnosis app however, it asks for codes to get particular settings, the way you describe is not available in Samsung I guess.



it is , just search for it on the web

btw, just applied for a new debit card, i'll get a mastercard with cvv so i can buy apps now 
*
Found a work around for USSD*

e.g.
i'm on docomo
*191# is for balance inquiry, last 3 deductions etc.

so if i have to choose option 2 i.e. last 3 deductions i simply do
*191*2#
and it works

if you want to choose option 3 do *191*3#
etc.

i know this is not a solution but it works


----------



## robbinghood (May 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 900 is coming soon!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



robbinghood said:


> Lumia 900 is coming soon!



nice.... 

i hope everybody has downloaded i'm a wp7 app.
it's a really nic eapp, and has some great stats

India is 6th on the top regions list...


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

is that a good application?? I downloaded that "i am wp7" but found it confusing and not too useful...it got mostly nokia news only....uninstalled it


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Check the stats section its fun


----------



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Microsoft launches Photosynth for Windows Phone - Neowin


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 800 is the best wp


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

isn't the HTC Radar a good phone?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



aroraanant said:


> isn't the HTC Radar a good phone?



it is, esp. when it comes to battery life .. but not better than lumia 800


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It is available these days for around 17-18k, so considering that and and the brand value its a very good windows phone.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Windows Phone 8 Apollo Thread*

Microsoft is supposed to unveil WP8 Apollo on June 20th.

Below are the upgrades that are being confirmed:
-> Multi-Core support 
-> HD Resolution Support
-> Backward Compatibility for Applications.

I Hope it has,
-> SD Card support
-> USB Mass Storage support


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



aroraanant said:


> It is available these days for around 17-18k, so considering that and and the brand value its a very good windows phone.



it is , but the problem is that htc does not market it, so it is not at all popular


----------



## pmkarun (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi All,

Ordered Nokia Lumia 710 @ 10.4K using coupon in HomeShop18.com

Please comment whether its worth or not


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Totally worth it , btw which coupon?


----------



## pmkarun (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Totally worth it , btw which coupon?



Hi ssk_the_gr8,
I used the first coupon given in the below Link
HomeShop18 - Online Shopping India


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Few of the leaked features of Windows 8 Appolo:

- Skype integrated
- Nokia Drive 3.0 (for Nokia only)
- New camera UI
- Native data monitor with live tile


----------



## pmkarun (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi All,

Please suggest some good apps and games for my lumia 710!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

any idea if existing phones will get the update?



reniarahim1 said:


> I Hope it has,
> -> SD Card support
> -> USB Mass Storage support



I so do hope it has that, but 99% sure they dont...at least when it comes to mass storage support...they will not kill the whole 'zune' integration...which frankly, is irritating...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

so current WP user get WP 7.8 . with all the talk of no upgrade to wp8 i feel happy 

We get the new start screen which is awesome!

here's what we get in WP 7.8



> The question of what Microsoft would do for those current Windows Phone users who have generation 1 and generation 1.5 devices like the HTC Titan or the highly popular Nokia Lumia 900 for Windows Phone 8 has finally been answered.
> 
> Windows Phone 8’s main features involve new hardware like multi-core processors, NFC and higher resolution displays. Phones like the Lumia 900 cannot take advantage of these new features but Windows Phone 8 also brings additional changes to the Start screen which current users can take advantage of.
> 
> ...



Microsoft unveils Windows Phone 7.8 update for current hardware | wpcentral | Windows Phone News, Forums, and Reviews

and for WP8 stuff head over here

Windows Phone 8 in detail: new Start Screen, multi-core support, VoIP integration, and NFC | The Verge


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Leaving out running in the background, the latest update has now made the Skype experience very good 
Get the version 1.2.0.257 now


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2012)

Using the new Skype app
Have got much better performance / voice quality on 3g as well as wifi(512 kbps)

Sent from my GT-I8350 using Board Express


----------



## pmkarun (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi All,

I heard that in Nokia Lumia 710 the Call ending bug is still there...
Is it so?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

For Lumia Owners- 
Windows Phone Tango now available for Nokia Lumia 710 and 800

@pmkarun elaborate. BTW most bugs if any should be fixed with the Upgrade


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pmkarun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I heard that in Nokia Lumia 710 the Call ending bug is still there...
> Is it so?



not there for me anymore..


----------



## ankit360 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I used the disconnect internet trick and got Tango with firmware update for my omnia w  :victory:

*img708.imageshack.us/img708/241/tangoupdate.png


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ankit360 said:


> I used the disconnect internet trick and got Tango with firmware update for my omnia w  :victory:
> 
> *img708.imageshack.us/img708/241/tangoupdate.png



lucky you...cant get it to work here  (lumia 710)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

No tricks for me, I'll be patient


----------



## gurujee (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i am saving for a lumia 800.

my doubt is will the same lumia 800 be available with windows 8 when it(w8) is available?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2012)

No...

There might be a lumia 810


----------



## Krow (Jul 1, 2012)

Want to buy a phone for my mum, Nokia Lumia 710 or Samsung Omnia W?

Usage will primarily be music, basic web browsing, calls, text. Which phone has better bundled headset?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

she wont use gps or all nokia exclusive apps.. so go for omnia w.
cant comment about headsets, but omnia w's headsets are good enough for music


----------



## Krow (Jul 1, 2012)

Purchase isn't immediate, will see which one she likes. Thanks.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

connected my omnia w to zune today... says 8107 is the latest update.. strange 

has anybody got tango using the standard method?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Tango?? Arnt we suppose to get rip down Apollo update


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Tango 8773 has been made available to WP's. it has some fixes for mms and some other bug fixes 
We'll get 7.8 after wp8 launch


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

my os version shows 7.10.8107.79   soo am i yet to update 8773 or already updated


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You are on 8107, 8773 is tango, you should get it soon
Btw, which phone do you have?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i have omnia w ...will check for the update...havent connected to pc for long time


----------



## kaudey (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Ok..I am tired of my painfully slow galaxy pop now. Planning to get a windows phone. I have come to the WP forum because I want to be convinced that jumping the platform will be really worth. I am really comfortable with android now and would have bought an ICS device if the price wouldnt have been so high. Now, why I want to dump my current phone:

- Painfully slow, even without a lot of apps
- ridiculously low battery life (a little more than 1day; I have to carry an extra battery)
- Mediocre music and bad screen
- Maps and GPS drains off the battery within a short time

I would like to know:
- how the performance is of the currently available devices (Nokia710,800,Samsung Omnia W only)
- how is the battery life
- which has got better music
- how much difference will I get in a TFT, AMOLED and an S-AMOLED display
- Is there anything that Android can do and WP cannot?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kaudey said:


> - Is there anything that Android can do and WP cannot?





Dude... there is a huge list of things which a WP7 phone can't do, and which an Android can.
We already had many discussions (aka fights) over it. You will find threads if you search a little. I request not to ask this particular question here, since it would be really off-topic to discuss them here.


----------



## gurujee (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia launches Lumia 610 @ Rs 12,999 - Times Of India


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I would like to know:
- how the performance is of the currently available devices (Nokia710,800,Samsung Omnia W only)

*Performance is something in which WP is better than android. No lag at all . beautiful and smooth ui.
*
- how is the battery life
*again better than android*
- which has got better music
*this depends on the phone*
- how much difference will I get in a TFT, AMOLED and an S-AMOLED display
*depends on your needs. some people are ok with tft . but 800's amoled and omnia w' s-amoled definitely look better*
- Is there anything that Android can do and WP cannot?
*yes. if you want a PC replacement then android should be your choice. but as a smartphone WP is perfect.*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anybody using mms on WP here?


----------



## pmkarun (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi All,

Sugget some good apps and games for Nokia Lumia 710 

Hi All,

Sugget some good apps and games for Nokia Lumia 710


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have a very noobish doubt regarding WP: Is google maps available for WP (7, mango and upwards)?
If not any chances it'll be available soon?

PS: I love WP, but I love Google maps too. when I ran a google search, the results were inconclusive. There seem to be some third party apps that bring the GMaps functionality to WP, but the app refused to install from google's official page.

On a related note, how good is Nokia maps for intra city navigation (Bangalore if possible) as compared to Gmaps (not the routing feature, I'm just concerned with the quality of maps. i.e., details) ?
Any info will be greatly helpful.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia maps is one of the best navigational software and i found it better than google maps.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Gmaps is available which uses google maps. So you can buy WP without worrying about maps
I'm using gmaps everyday. Btw, Nokia maps are good at least in delhi


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Thanks a lot for the prompt responses 

@ssk: Does nokia maps have comparable detail level? especially the bus stops (thats the one that bothers me the most)

Anyways I guess its a redundant question now that I know I can use google's maps on WP. Waiting for the WP8.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pmkarun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sugget some good apps and games for Nokia Lumia 710



For games i would suggest galaxy rush, line birds, line runner , squirrel and Unite

For apps

adobe reader, bookmyshow, connectivityShortcuts, Economic Times, Facebook,Flashlight XT, Free Speed Test,Hindi Viewer, IndianRail, LinkedIn, Outsider, RSS Central, SkyDrive, Skype, SoundHound, Twitter, UC Browser, WPirc, yapf and Zite 

Hope this suffices 





pranav0091 said:


> Thanks a lot for the prompt responses
> 
> @ssk: Does nokia maps have comparable detail level? especially the bus stops (thats the one that bothers me the most)
> 
> Anyways I guess its a redundant question now that I know I can use google's maps on WP. Waiting for the WP8.



maps.nokia.com , check it out , i can see lots of bus stops in bangalore



*guys what twitter app do you'll use? the baked in version or Twitter for WP or any other?*


----------



## talkingcomet (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Try this app called 627.AM
*www.windowsphone.com/en-US/apps/d19a5abb-3f65-490a-98bc-c11e278dfddd


----------



## shehjadi (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Sketch and SoMee apps are free for a couple of weeks.. make sure to download them


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Time to revive this thread again. Samsung has announced the WP8 based smart phone ATIV S.
Below are the specs:
4.8-inch HD Super AMOLED display (Gorilla Glass 2)
1.5GHz dual-core processor
1GB RAM
8-megapixel rear cam (1.9-megapixel front)
16GB/32GB options. 
Additionally, both will have slots for microSD expandable storage, and come with a 2300mAh battery.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ the thread was not dead, btw nice galaxy s III rehash by samsung


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WP8 Phone HTC Accord- WP8 MSM8960 leaked.

Link

Few of the specs 
1.5 Ghz Dual Core
8gb/16gb
HD Screen 720x1280
Camera 8mp 
NFC support
microSD card support


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> Time to revive this thread again. Samsung has announced the WP8 based smart phone ATIV S.
> Below are the specs:
> 4.8-inch HD Super AMOLED display (Gorilla Glass 2)
> 1.5GHz dual-core processor
> ...


you see these are the kinds of specs that i want to hear in high end phone and without any restrictions, it should go all the way to satisfy consumer in every way unlike the previous gen windows phones. Microsoft did a good thing by removing restrictions on hardware. 
Looking at those specs, it feels like Windows Phones may be serious candidates for competition. What they require more is lots of app developers & bringing the best hardware out from as many as mobile makers in different price segments competing with Android


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Here comes the most awaited leak -> Nokia Lumia 920 with PureView and 820 WP8 devices leak


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What about WP 7.8 update .....any news guys?  

I would like some new changes in Windows Phone

1. option to see icon in list view and grid view as well
2. Bluetooth transfer
3. Better music player
4. more live tiles applications


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i guess they will come as soon as the wp8 phones are released.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Testing Windows Phone 7.8-Based Lumia 610 Successor

this is bad. no WP8 mobiles at cheap price. 7.8 hardly solves any of the problems or fixes the limitations.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

wp8 is dual core, how can they be sold cheap... maybe in 2013


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

but dual core handsets price have gone down to around 15k (cheapest ) ...soo wm8 handsets should also start from 17k max


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Oy 15 k is not cheap bro, we're not USA 
It has to be 9k to be cheap here


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@ssk  u have a point ....only samsung can put a  dual core under 10k ...lets wait...or may be we will have a nokia S40 dual core  under 10k

maybe wp8 tango will launch very soon...which will be cheap


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> wp8 is dual core, how can they be sold cheap... maybe in 2013



WP8 supports dual core that means it supports single core too. and if they restrict single core mobiles to WP7.8 max, it'll be like saying Android 2.3 for single core. 4.0 for dual core. peoples will get one more reason to join Android party.
or maybe they want to reserve WP8 for the very best. But this will only bring confusion to the masses.



sujoyp said:


> or may be we will have a nokia S40 dual core  under 10k



this idea maybe is ticking inside Nokia's think tank already. Worlds Fastest dualcore Smartphone powered by Nokia S40. dafuq.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I will have to use a better android device then ICS enabled Micromax funbook to get impressed.....Funbook lags like hell even if i play music in background while playing game...its buggy...crashes apps...wrong battery indicator...its just usable..if this is what android is then   ....Funbook and my omnia W have almost same specs I think.

My Omnia W never ever lags...all the apps r soo smooth...interface itself is very simple...never crashes ..

BTW i could not set static IP in my phone (Omnia W) ...anyone could find any workaround for wp7.5


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

for static ip , i think so you have to be on build 8779/8773 or build 8779/8773 + registry hack cause static ip functionality is available in 8779/8773



Sam said:


> WP8 supports dual core that means it supports single core too. and if they restrict single core mobiles to WP7.8 max, it'll be like saying Android 2.3 for single core. 4.0 for dual core. peoples will get one more reason to join Android party.
> or maybe they want to reserve WP8 for the very best. But this will only bring confusion to the masses.



come on bro i know that much that if it runs on dual it can run on single too  but it's about the hardware restrictions of microsoft , they might remove the restriction but current plan is wp 7.8 for 10k phones


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

registry hack hmmm....btw they gave this feature to tango which is said to be strip down version of wp7.5


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It is not a strip down version, it has more features than mango. Tangos code has just been reworked so that it can run on 800mhz and 256mb ram


----------



## gurujee (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

will the old lumia price fall after the 8 launch ? ls: ls: :fingercrossed:


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yes they will


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yes they will fall surely....820 looks cool...wonder what will be price in india. hope its priced in around 20k.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

why the hell did samsung kill omnia w and release the stupid omnia m... greedy idiots


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

OOh and its specially for india...the only good thing is WM 7.5 Tango and 4inch screen ...remaining all r less or equal to Omnia W 

Are they planning to ignore omnia W for WM 7.8


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Tango is available for Omnia W so how is it a plus point for omnia m?

omnia m has nothing going for it, it's just to fool people, slower cpu, less ram, lower ppi screen

and dont worry about 7.8. All WP7 handsets will get 7.8 because the update will come directly from microsoft, no carrier or manufacturer has an option to block it like android  
Omnia W will get WP7.8. 
7.8 will be released after the WP8 launch so we should get it in Dec or Jan i guess



reniarahim1 said:


> yes they will fall surely....820 looks cool...wonder what will be price in india. hope its priced in around 20k.



naah not happening it will be 25k+ , it's got krait

*Mid-range Nokia WP8 Lumia phones said to arrive in early 2013*

It is said to have a 4.3-inch display, 1GHz dual-core processor, 512MB of RAM, 8GB internal storage capacity and a microSD card slot

This just might be the phone for me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

was trying to buy a game squirrel ... got this error code 805a01f4 

anybody else faced this issue? i'm not being able to make purchases


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Tango is not available for Omnia W .....I have recently updated my phone...its current version is 7.10.8773.98 ...I donot find tango features there


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

8773 is tango bro... 

what feature are you looking for?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

LOL  thanks I didnt know that....I want to set static IP to use company wifi...but still its in dynamic mode...not able to change


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

GUYS.. does SBI International VISA Debit Card work in the Windows Phone Marketplace?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

If your card has Valid through date ie. expiry date then technically it should work.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can anybody tell me whether windows 8 allows transfer of file between different phones, laptops tabs etc via bluetooth ??? 
(this feature wasn't available on previuos windows OS (neither 7.5/7.8))


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It will be available with WP8 and it will also be available with WP7.8 according to Nokia.

I really dont understand why people need BT transfer....(except for pirating music) 
Mailing is so much simpler + FASTER!


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> It will be available with WP8 and it will also be available with WP7.8 according to Nokia.
> 
> I really dont understand why people need BT transfer....(except for pirating music)
> Mailing is so much simpler + FASTER!



y not have the feature when u pay such a lot for something, sometimes impt doc or images are reqd to be transferred for work purpose, and music, who is going to wait for so much time to transfer a song


----------



## shehjadi (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*


A new Start screen look and feel, familiar from Windows Phone 8, giving you a whole new look the moment you unlock your phone
Ringtone maker app to selected markets to create a personal ringtone
Contact share app updated to support sharing over Bluetooth in addition to SMS and email
Bluetooth file transfer to send media files via Bluetooth from your Lumia device to any other phone
 

Great times ahead for all Nokia Lumia smartphones – Nokia Conversations : the official Nokia blog


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

No bluetooth transfer saved me a lot of time ..some people just love to copy wallpapers and songs from every phone they see


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



nseries73 said:


> y not have the feature when u pay such a lot for something, sometimes impt doc or images are reqd to be transferred for work purpose, and music, who is going to wait for so much time to transfer a song



mailing docs and images is also simple, and anybody who owns a 15k phone these days definitely has a data pack


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

nokia silently launched lumia 900 in india for 32999. Its too costly for an outdated phone with outdated OS. Its available in flipkart.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Wrong pricing


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

HTC Revealed the WP8 Phones. Below are brief specs:-

HTC Windows Phone 8X 
720 x 1280 pixels, 4.3 inches 
Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 chipset (2 Krait cores clocked at 1.5GHz)
Adreno 225 GPU
1GB of RAM
8MP Camera
2.1 MP Secondary Camera
1080p video with stereo sound
16GB Internal + Micro SD Expandable
Beats Audio

HTC Windows Phone 8S
Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 chipset (1GHz dual-core Krait processor)
Adreno 225 GPU
512MB of RAM
4GB internal storage + MicroSD card slot
4-inch capacitive Super LCD of WVGA resolution (Gorilla Glass protection).
5MP camera (F2.8, 35mm lens) with LED flash
720p video recording and dedicated camera key


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

looks like 8S is designed with a sub 25k pricepoint in mind. But looks surprisingly bad cause of the bottom colour band. Tried to copy Xperia's design. Failed miserably.



reniarahim1 said:


> HTC Windows Phone 8S
> Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 chipset (1GHz dual-core Krait processor)
> *Adreno 225 GPU* <--- Adreno 305
> 512MB of RAM
> ...



corrected.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Why 512 MB RAM ...it will lag with wp8 on that...I thought the minimum specs r fixed


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

1gb is not the minimum ram. Its 512 Mb.

Btw, lumia 820 and 920 just got Bluetooth 4.0 certification.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

HTC's 8X and 8S Are 'Windows Phone

*cdn-static.zdnet.com/i/story/70/00/004504/htc-8x.jpg

New HTC Windows Phones will be available in November. Good looking. Waiting for reviews.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I own a Lumia 900. How can you check your data usuage


----------



## shehjadi (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

install Counter app from Nokia Collection



maverick786us said:


> I own a Lumia 900. How can you check your data usuage


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

thank you. I have another query. Mine is prepaid. Just like my previous phones where it happened to display remaining balance and call info after a call and SMS. How can i enable this option in my lumia 900?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You don't need to enable this. It should work by default like it works for us.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

But with my new Lumia 900 it doesn't display this information


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

do you live in USA or India?


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

India


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

maverik it displays automatically...no setting needed..


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I know that. This is the firt phone in which I've seen that it doesn't display this information  what to do?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> India



in your wpcentral post you say you're on at&t 

*omnia w tango users , whats your firmware version?*

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Nokia Lumia 820 , 920 preview 
supersensitive touch is demoed

[youtube]P1ZNpbfBBCQ[/youtube]


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Don't go with that post


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What if I forget to lock Lumia 920 and put it in my pocket. My trouser pocket will make some calls I think.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

In WP screen automatically locks after the set time limit so don't worry


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I prefer to disable the time lock even on my Android. Anyway, will see when I get a review unit.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You would have to remember to lock it every time. I don't like the idea.


----------



## arescool (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys how is the progress going on with Windows Phone apps .... 
I am really liking Lumia's looks. But a lil concerned about availability of apps, as I have already made a mistake by purchasing Blackberry playbook... 

Is windows platform apps anywhere closer to android in quality and quality ?


----------



## Anish Khandelwal (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Apps like:
IMDB
M chat
Photosynth
Shazam
Sky Drive
UC Browser
Viber
Zomato
Flashlight XT
ESPN cricinfo
Endomondo Sports Tracker
Book My Show

Games like:
Adventure Of Ted 2
AE 3D Motor
Ant Smasher
Dalton
Line Birds
Logic Games
Premium Pool
Traffic Race 3d
Zombie Carnival


----------



## ankit360 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I m planning to move from windows phone now . I m really happy with omnia w But want to upgrade. Definitely omnia 820 is awesome but I feel it's out of budget.  Can't even think about 920.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2012)

Has the price been announced yet? For 820 or 920.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> Has the price been announced yet? For 820 or 920.



rumours but the 8x has been priced at 399 pounds and 8s at 225 pounds which looks like a sweet deal



arescool said:


> Guys how is the progress going on with Windows Phone apps ....
> I am really liking Lumia's looks. But a lil concerned about availability of apps, as I have already made a mistake by purchasing Blackberry playbook...
> 
> Is windows platform apps anywhere closer to android in quality and quality ?



Quality yes, Quantity no
Some big name apps are missing but there are alternatives


----------



## gurujee (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

when the damn price of lumia 800 will fall!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



gurujee said:


> when the damn price of lumia 800 will fall!!!



there has already been a drop in Europe. Wait.


----------



## anarchy0x (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have Sony Xperia X1. Can anyone tell me if it will support 32 GB without slowing down? I have googled that and  some websites say 16 GB and some 32 GB. I called their call center and very surprisingly, even they weren't sure. A shopkeeper suggested me that if I use 32 GB and keep some free space like 5 GB, then it will work fine and not lag.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



anarchy0x said:


> I have Sony Xperia X1. Can anyone tell me if it will support 32 GB without slowing down? I have googled that and  some websites say 16 GB and some 32 GB. I called their call center and very surprisingly, even they weren't sure. A shopkeeper suggested me that if I use 32 GB and keep some free space like 5 GB, then it will work fine and not lag.



are you kidding me? what part of windows phone dont you understand?


____________________________________________________________________________________________________

GSM Arena has a hands on with the Samsung ATIV S

[youtube]f9SZakcrq44[/youtube]


----------



## anarchy0x (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> are you kidding me? what part of windows phone dont you understand?



Perhaps you need to learn some manners before you post? My Phone has a Windows OS and hence I am assuming it is a Windows phone. I reckon that I may be wrong but no where did I claim to be an expert in mobiles or any technology whatsoever and if I have made a mistake while addressing my query, I don't mind being corrected in a polite, amicable way.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



anarchy0x said:


> Perhaps you need to learn some manners before you post? My Phone has a Windows OS and hence I am assuming it is a Windows phone. I reckon that I may be wrong but no where did I claim to be an expert in mobiles or any technology whatsoever and if I have made a mistake while addressing my query, I don't mind being corrected in a polite, amicable way.



the reason i've got exasperated is because i deleted your previous post(after post #221) as it did not belong to this thread.If you did not understand why i deleted it, you should have asked me. You still posted it in this thread again!

Windows mobile is not windows phone. When we use the term windows phone it is used to refer to phones with the windows phone 7 OS. 
Your phone has the windows mobile 6. Your assumption that it is a Windows phone is wrong. So please make a new thread in the appropriate section for your query. 

And if you want to blame anyone for such a cryptic naming scheme, blame Microsoft.


----------



## anarchy0x (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I apologize for posting again. I have experienced glitches in some forums where posts had disappeared and the admin hadn't deleted it, so I thought it must be one of those things.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> the reason i've got exasperated is because i deleted your previous post(after post #221) as it did not belong to this thread.If you did not understand why i deleted it, you should have asked me. You still posted it in this thread again!
> 
> Windows mobile is not windows phone. When we use the term windows phone it is used to refer to phones with the windows phone 7 OS.
> Your phone has the windows mobile 6. Your assumption that it is a Windows phone is wrong. So please make a new thread in the appropriate section for your query.
> ...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys anybody tried any custom ROM on your WP7 ...

anyone can help in unlocking/hacking ..how this WP7roottools work?? 

Actually I just want the static ip function ...thats all


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

is find my phone working for you'll? I cant seem to ring my phone.


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

is there a software than can transfer my contacts+sms from either a android or symbian device?


----------



## gurujee (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 800 price drops to Rs. 18,867 :woohoo:

*www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Nokia-Lumia-800-price-drops-to-Rs_11143.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2012)

gurujee said:


> Nokia Lumia 800 price drops to Rs. 18,867 :woohoo:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Nokia-Lumia-800-price-drops-to-Rs_11143.html



Not worth buyibg now as it won‘t support WP8


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Not worth buyibg now as it won‘t support WP8



oh come on, i think that beauty is definitely worth buying for 18.8k + theres that free accessory offer for diwali. It will get wp7.8.


----------



## shashankm (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

With Nokia Purity monster headsets and lumia 800 combined alone for 18.5 and given some coupons, some one must be really bloody audacious to leave this one out. 

Those who crib that this ain't geting WP8, be assured none of the current Windows 7 PC are getting Windows 8 for free. They need to pay or they simply can't. Current Lumia user can't upgrade because of different hardware architecture but then W 7.8 is just more than what you'll ever need along with the genuine feel of W8. What's the fuss all about? 
I've been using one since last 3 months and believe me, I feel blessed and there isn't a single person whom I've met and shown this phone, and he/she hasn't praised it. Solid battery life apart from shockingly fast fluidic OS experience, much better than competitors. 

Yeah I do agree, windows phone market lacks in millions of useless applications without any quality checks on them and now I believe that numbers do count! 

C'mon, don't be a crybaby, this is the best deal you can get for a lumia 800, lumia 820 aint getting here too soon and 920 would be too highly priced to be owned right at the launch. Till then, make yourself acquainted with windows interface and then once prices are rational, dive deep only to go up the hierarchy. 

Can't understand ever that guys who are reluctant even to update their windows PC [_sici_] choose to nitpick the lack of updates in other OSes of different sphere!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So WP8 is out





> Most Personal Smartphone
> 
> Live Tiles are the heart and soul of Windows Phone, and no other phone has them. People can arrange the iconic Start screen however they want by pinning their favorite people, apps, music, games, photos and more. Three sizes of Live Tiles and 20 bright color choices including cobalt, crimson and lime mean you can personalize your Start screen to be unmistakably yours.
> 
> ...



I like the wordflow keyboard


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

thanks for the info....hope we get at least half the features in WP7.8


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Now that WP 8 is released, so any news on release of Lumia 920 in indian market


----------



## Shah (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Now that WP 8 is released, so any news on release of Lumia 920 in indian market



I read somewhere that it would available from November.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Tomorrow is November. Which week of november?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Patience is the mother of all virtues.


----------



## Shah (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Tomorrow is November. Which week of november?



Here is the source...

Lumia 920, 820 to be launched in India in November


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Patience is the mother of all virtues.



Yup I've been patient enough for last 2 months and still I am optimistic for to come somewhere during festival season.


Osthe said:


> Here is the source...
> 
> Lumia 920, 820 to be launched in India in November



No pricing. So difficult to find out if that source is authentic.


----------



## Shah (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Yup I've been patient enough for last 2 months and still I am optimistic for to come somewhere during festival season.
> 
> 
> No pricing. So difficult to find out if that source is authentic.



BTW, HTC 8S & 8X will be launched by next week in India.

Source: FoneArena


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Least intrested in any other WP8 Phone. Lumia 920 is the king


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

8x-35k
8s-19k

so 920 will be around 40k i guess


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

That'd be another in a series of bad pricing decision by HTC. I personally feel 8X more of a player in the 30-33k segment, of course, assuming the 920 sells at about 40k.

And at 40k even the lumia is overpriced. Big Nokia and WP fan here, but I feel Nokia is breathing its last as a major mobile phone player. One simply cannot avoid the comparison with the S3 or the beautiful One X. And thats a bad thing for Nokia. And hoping to convert the IOS sheep is an exercise in futility.

And rumor has it that Microsoft is testing its own phone as a Plan B. That'd kill Nokia first.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> That'd be another in a series of bad pricing decision by HTC. I personally feel 8X more of a player in the 30-33k segment, of course, assuming the 920 sells at about 40k.
> 
> And at 40k even the lumia is overpriced. Big Nokia and WP fan here, but I feel Nokia is breathing its last as a major mobile phone player. One simply cannot avoid the comparison with the S3 or the beautiful One X. And thats a bad thing for Nokia. And hoping to convert the IOS sheep is an exercise in futility.
> 
> And rumor has it that Microsoft is testing its own phone as a Plan B. That'd kill Nokia first.



I think they have to price the same as Galaxy S3 in order to compete in the market. Nokia is not going anywhere they have enough funds of their own and then Finnish government and Microsoft provide them enough funds for reserach. Even if they close in mobile segment (which I don't think is possible) they have their navigation devision which BMW and other German car manufacturers are using in thier car. Take my word. *"No one can compete with Nokia in Windows Phone segment, not even Microsoft."*


----------



## tinamishra (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

hmmm , you seem to have a different opnion, everyone i have shown my phone have fallen in love with WP ui and love metro/live tile concept..
i've been using it for so many days, i still enjoy it 
Infact MS has this habit of serving old wine in new bottle..same is for WP
Current WP home-screen = Stock WinMo 6.5 home screen (present same things in square + make it interactive)
Cant recommend any single IM app..be it IM+ or WhatsApp because both are pathetic on WP and equally awesome on Android. Blame the OS for same and not app developers.


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

My friend is planning to get Lumia 920 from US (AT&T unlocked for 450$) .. will the device work in india as well without any issues?


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It is off contract not unlocked. I was expecting 920 to come somewhere near diwali but with just weeks away i still don't see any official announcement


----------



## gurujee (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

gonna buy lumia 800 today.....white or black or cyan!!!!!??????


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Your choice mate


----------



## gurujee (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

BOUGHT BLACK ONE for 18.7


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

pretty good pricing by Nokia for Lumia 920 & 820. It will beat the competition from HTC & possibly Samsung.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajaymailed said:


> pretty good pricing by Nokia for Lumia 920 & 820. It will beat the competition from HTC & possibly Samsung.


What pricing ??


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> What pricing ??


I meant the US prices. 
AT&T off contract Nokia Lumia 920 and 820 pricing revealed - SlashGear


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What about indian pricing


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajaymailed said:


> I meant the US prices.
> AT&T off contract Nokia Lumia 920 and 820 pricing revealed - SlashGear



That is the subsidised pricing. ANd the phones are locked to AT&T network. Its only off-contract, not unlocked.

I expect the Indian pricing to be somewhere in the 40k range, it sells for upwards of 600 pounds in the UK.


----------



## gurujee (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

If 820 price will be around 20k, i will hang myself ('cause of my impatience for waiting and go ahead with 800 )


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



gurujee said:


> BOUGHT BLACK ONE for 18.7



congrats bro


----------



## gurujee (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> congrats bro



Thannxx buddy..


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> That is the subsidised pricing. ANd the phones are locked to AT&T network. Its only off-contract, not unlocked.
> I expect the Indian pricing to be somewhere in the 40k range, it sells for upwards of 600 pounds in the UK.


40K is slightly higher, equal to galaxy note 2 and nearing iPhone 5. How 920 would hope to sell while competing with Note 2


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

They have to sell it in subsidized rates in order to compete with Galaxy S series and iPhones in indian market. Any further news on launch on india? I can't wait to buy this handset.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia initially announced that the phone will be available in november, and unfortunately it seems its gonna miss the festival shopping season. 

And regarding subsidy, its mainly offered by the cellular network and not the handset maker, in this case Nokia. The cellular network offers this subsidy with the aim of pulling in customers that are willing to buy the handset in exchange for some substantial commitment. This essentially means that the phone is useless in any other competing networks and the person has to continue using the services of the parent cellular network to use the phone. That means revenue and thats how these cellular networks recover the money that they lost by offering the phone at a subsidised price in the first place. We Indians are not very used to this system (i think the iphone was once offered by airtel and docomo in a similar manner) and I dont really expect the arrival of the 920 to change things. What it'd mean is that the 920 is NOT going to be cheap here, and an educated estimate should set the price at 10% premium over the S3, as thats what its european pricing reflects. Possibly a bad pricing decision by Nokia no matter how good its camera is. Its sad.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Nokia initially announced that the phone will be available in november, and unfortunately it seems its gonna miss the festival shopping season.
> 
> And regarding subsidy, its mainly offered by the cellular network and not the handset maker, in this case Nokia. The cellular network offers this subsidy with the aim of pulling in customers that are willing to buy the handset in exchange for some substantial commitment. This essentially means that the phone is useless in any other competing networks and the person has to continue using the services of the parent cellular network to use the phone. That means revenue and thats how these cellular networks recover the money that they lost by offering the phone at a subsidised price in the first place. We Indians are not very used to this system (i think the iphone was once offered by airtel and docomo in a similar manner) and I dont really expect the arrival of the 920 to change things. What it'd mean is that the 920 is NOT going to be cheap here, and an educated estimate should set the price at 10% premium over the S3, as thats what its european pricing reflects. Possibly a bad pricing decision by Nokia no matter how good its camera is. Its sad.



The extra price justifies its value. SGS3 doesn't provide
1) Wireless Charging
2) Such a great camera with OIS
3) Such a wonderful Screen with PureMotion HD

I think except for quad core there isn't a single thing that SGS3 offers over Lumia 920. I have 2 SGS2 in my family and a Lumia 900 and I prefer WP over android. Android is a battery hog. Its multi tasking isn't that great as WP thats why they need 2 extra cores. But how many mobile applications utilize all the 4 cores?

Although the way Nokia has lost its goodwill they have to lower down the price in indian market and match it with SGS3. Because this is a mainstream market not a niche one, where people will hardly care about the above mentioned features and the first thing that will come into their mind is price


----------



## noob (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> Android is a battery hog. Its multi tasking isn't that great as WP thats why they need 2 extra cores. But how many mobile applications utilize all the 4 cores?



LOL? what are you smoking ? Battery life as been greatly improved since ICS...   WP multi tasking is NOT multi tasking. It kills apps randomly. Apps developers dont have to do anything extra to support multi cores..OS does it for them. 

My Lumia 800 has same battery life as my Galaxy S.

When WP lacked dual core CPU , WP Fan boys claimed that WP does not need it ..LOL and now that there are WP with Dual core CPU, they claim why we need quad core..ROFL..


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> LOL? what are you smoking ? Battery life as been greatly improved since ICS...   WP multi tasking is NOT multi tasking. It kills apps randomly. Apps developers dont have to do anything extra to support multi cores..OS does it for them.
> 
> My Lumia 800 has same battery life as my Galaxy S.
> 
> When WP lacked dual core CPU , WP Fan boys claimed that WP does not need it ..LOL and now that there are WP with Dual core CPU, they claim why we need quad core..ROFL..



I was talking about WP8. It uses Windows NT Kernal System as apposed to CRAPPY Windows CE Kernal system used by WP 7. So it uses better multi-tasking than any other mobile OS. Even WP 7 happened to fit in low end Lumias which has 800MHz processors like Lumia 610. But today's android will not run in this kind of H/W specification. WP is more optimized OS, compared to Android. 

Try running Android ICS in Nokian N9 and you will see how smooth it will run (Sarcams)


----------



## noob (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> WP is more optimized OS, compared to Android.



Sigh!! I always wonder on what basis people claim this..If you run windows 7/8 on a Pentium 4 vs Core i5 cpu, users are obviously going to have  different experience.
Try using a Nexus device if you get a chance. Anything else on other Android phones is a 2nd grade experience with crappy custom UI. 

There is no significant difference between battery life of WP 7 vs 8. Also there is no change in how multi-tasking is handled on both OS(WP 7 and 8). Check the SDK.

FYI : I am yet to find a decent IM app on WP. WhatsApp is slow and because of the way WP handles multi-tasking( running background apps ONLY ONCE per 30 min) i do miss messages.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Sigh!! I always wonder on what basis people claim this..If you run windows 7/8 on a Pentium 4 vs Core i5 cpu, users are obviously going to have  different experience.
> Try using a Nexus device if you get a chance. Anything else on other Android phones is a 2nd grade experience with crappy custom UI.
> 
> There is no significant difference between battery life of WP 7 vs 8. Also there is no change in how multi-tasking is handled on both OS(WP 7 and 8). Check the SDK.
> ...



You cannot judge the perfomance of 2 OS based on battery life. Try some googling and you will find out that WP8 is whole lot different than WP7 because it uses Windows NT Kernal System compared to old Windows CE Kernal system used by WP 7. Read some reviews and you will see the background capabilities of WP 8 specially with the example of Skype


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> You cannot judge the perfomance of 2 OS based on battery life. Try some googling and you will find out that WP8 is whole lot different than WP7 because it uses *Windows NT Kernal System* compared to old *Windows CE Kernal* system used by WP 7. Read some reviews and you will see the background capabilities of WP 8 specially with the example of Skype


No one really cares about that.

If you don't have apps, you don't have apps.  That's what the case is with Windows Phone 8.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I was talking about WP8. It uses Windows NT Kernal System as apposed to CRAPPY Windows CE Kernal system used by WP 7. So it uses better multi-tasking than any other mobile OS. Even WP 7 happened to fit in low end Lumias which has 800MHz processors like Lumia 610. But today's android will not run in this kind of H/W specification. WP is more optimized OS, compared to Android.
> 
> Try running Android ICS in Nokian N9 and you will see how smooth it will run (Sarcams)


The Android we see in the phones are heavily modified, bloatware, kernel modifications, various modified Skins, launchers, UIs, widgets, 
every menu, setting, icon, touch response can be modified in unimaginable ways.  then there are no restrictions, standards, limitations. 
Rs 2500 Akash Tablet is powered by Android, Rs 50,000 Asus Transformer Prime is powered by Android too.
any company, group, individual can break, bend, twist, turn, tweak android in ways that even google never dreamed of.

Windows Phone OS is world apart from this, even if its 610 powered by 800 Mhz Proc. Microsoft will and should concentrate on smooth, solid, stable user experience.


----------



## ankit360 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I used omnia w and currently using s2.  Both android and wp has it's own advantage disadvantage.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajaymailed said:


> The Android we see in the phones are heavily modified, bloatware, kernel modifications, various modified Skins, launchers, UIs, widgets,
> every menu, setting, icon, touch response can be modified in unimaginable ways.  then there are no restrictions, standards, limitations.
> Rs 2500 Akash Tablet is powered by Android, Rs 50,000 Asus Transformer Prime is powered by Android too.
> any company, group, individual can break, bend, twist, turn, tweak android in ways that even google never dreamed of.



thats exactly the reason of so many people are having bad experience with android. An average consumer cannot differentiate between stock and skinned android. So techies comparing stock android to WP is pointless because 99% use skinned android and receive no updates. on 2nd thoughts most of them dont worry about updates. Anyway both OS have their own philosophy and own advantages. *Is it really necessary to fight out and prove which is better?*


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am not sure of this, but I read recently that unlike android that lets OEMs put in apps that cannot be gotten rid of, in WP every app thats not part of the OS itself can be removed. Now that surely is a welcome feature, kind of partially addressing the 'I cannot root' problem.

And regarding ico's post. Its true that WP doesn't have the sheer number of apps that the others have, but it could be a rather personal take. I for one, still run my ray on gingerbread and hardly use 5 apps and that too say less than an hour a week in total I'd guess. While I realize that there are people that use apps a whole lot more than me, I cant help but feel a little disappointed that the this whole concept of apps has been taken a little bit too far. I haven't exactly checked out WP marketplace so will refrain from commenting on it. The fact that people are lost over the 'number' of apps and number of 'cores' rather than on getting things done with as little fuss as possible shows a rather disturbing trend.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm telling my friend to get a Lumia 800. Hope there will be no problems with the device. 

He wanted a BlackBerry.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I am not sure of this, but I read recently that unlike android that lets OEMs put in apps that cannot be gotten rid of, in WP every app thats not part of the OS itself can be removed. Now that surely is a welcome feature, kind of partially addressing the 'I cannot root' problem.
> 
> And regarding ico's post. Its true that WP doesn't have the sheer number of apps that the others have, but it could be a rather personal take. I for one, still run my ray on gingerbread and hardly use 5 apps and that too say less than an hour a week in total I'd guess. While I realize that there are people that use apps a whole lot more than me, I cant help but feel a little disappointed that the this whole concept of apps has been taken a little bit too far. I haven't exactly checked out WP marketplace so will refrain from commenting on it. The fact that people are lost over the 'number' of apps and number of 'cores' rather than on getting things done with as little fuss as possible shows a rather disturbing trend.


true power of smartphone OS & ecosystem lies within the apps & services apart from the hardware, camera etc.  because the phone has lot things like Camera, GPS Sensor, 3G/4G Internet Speeds, Large Display Screen, powerful hardware,  users tend exploit the machine for just more than basic things, they want to listen to music, watch videos, check weather, news, mails, take notes,   browse, social networking, sharing content,  read books, play lots of games, reminding them of appointments.

every popular website, web service have developed their own app, want to book a movie ticket, bookmyshow app, reviews imdb.com, find cricket news cricinfo, and innumerable news apps from every news agency. there are apps for that specific purpose so not everyone would be interested in that but something interesting is there for every body.

Android & iOS have more than 7 Lac apps, sure there will be tens of apps for same purpose and any user will probably download just one app for that purpose but app developers competing against each other will bring out the best quality for user at best price. Apps take the smartphone functionality to the extreme. the objective here to create as many different applications as possible in smartphone for benefit almost anyone in any part of the world.
there are apps like auto rickshaw meter to find out fare using GPS, shazam like apps for identifying music, using camera to read QR bar codes which exploit phones resources in a different way than the usual.

Windows still has 1 lac applications, but its the quality that also matters not just numbers. I am sure Microsoft will & can push developers to do more, they have put in common things for Windows 8 on desktop, tablet, phone so that developers can easily develop apps for all three platforms.


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> I'm telling my friend to get a *Lumia 800.* Hope there will be no problems with the device.
> 
> He wanted a BlackBerry.


seriously no.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> I'm telling my friend to get a Lumia 800. Hope there will be no problems with the device.
> 
> He wanted a BlackBerry.



there won't be any problems. Its a solid device.


----------



## noob (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> I'm telling my friend to get a Lumia 800. Hope there will be no problems with the device.
> 
> He wanted a BlackBerry.



NO..get an Asha phone but not Lumia 800. BIG NO...at-least get a WP8 device,


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> I'm telling my friend to get a Lumia 800. Hope there will be no problems with the device.
> 
> He wanted a BlackBerry.



For me its not even 2 months when I purchased Lumia 900 and I've started realizing the dead platform and can't wait for Lumia 920. There are so many new apps that are coming for WP8 but when you realize that your current OS doesn't support it hurts. Time since WP8 was launched I've seen more than 1000s of new applications and upgrades launched by Nokia but only for WP8.

Although Nokia will continue providing support for its existing Lumia devices, a fact that I like the most about Nokia. But WP 7.X is a dead platform it will be better if you can wait for lumia 820 instead.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> thats exactly the reason of so many people are having bad experience with android. An average consumer cannot differentiate between stock and skinned android. So techies comparing stock android to WP is pointless because 99% use skinned android and receive no updates. on 2nd thoughts most of them dont worry about updates. Anyway both OS have their own philosophy and own advantages. *Is it really necessary to fight out and prove which is better?*



Expressing your openion is not an argument!!! I've read numerous articles and with my personal experience I've concluded that there are some core features that make WP a much optimized OS (Specially WP8). Yes there is lack of App Support but within less than an year we will see Market place filled with half a million applications. 

On android side, yes there are some things that I prefer over WP, since WP is still maturing. I find GS2 keyboard much better compared to my Lumia 900, then I consider WP more of a closed OS compared to WP. Then there are more apps but most of them are repeated Apps. 

But I have 2 Galaxy S2s in my family and I've found Android more buggy compared to WP. Find its memory utilization bit sluggish. Take an example 

1) My mom owns GS2 with ICS (purchased from UK) and my Wife owns an indian GS2 having GB. In both the devices I have to go to task manager and clear the memory otherwise the battery drains fast and it freezes. Despite the fact that GS2 has dual core and contains double the RAM compared to my Lumia 900 which still have WP 7.5. But I never faced any memory or battery issue till now and still runs smooth.

Yesterday I went to a Nokia store and asked about the availability of LUmia 920. He said that it will come by the end of Nov or first week of Dec with no information on pricing. I was *SHOCKED!!!!* with the pricing of HTC 8X in indian market which is coming out to be 35K. I think LUmia 920 might be around 40K. In case if any of you find any info on availability of Lumia 920 in Delhi please let me know


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Expressing your openion is not an argument!!! I've read numerous articles and with my personal experience I've concluded that there are some core features that make WP a much optimized OS (Specially WP8). Yes there is lack of App Support but within less than an year we will see Market place filled with half a million applications.
> 
> On android side, yes there are some things that I prefer over WP, since WP is still maturing. I find GS2 keyboard much better compared to my Lumia 900, then I consider WP more of a closed OS compared to WP. Then there are more apps but most of them are repeated Apps.
> 
> ...


a better candidate to compare with WP8 would be iOS 5 (than Android) in case of stability, responsiveness, user experience. Android again has lot of things which makes it much different, which i mentioned earlier.
Since iPhone 5 is already available at 45K, and if Lumia 920 is priced at 40K, the comparison would be fair.

market wise, windows main competitor for No.3 Position would be BB10.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2012)

ico said:


> seriously no.





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> there won't be any problems. Its a solid device.





noob said:


> NO..get an Asha phone but not Lumia 800. BIG NO...at-least get a WP8 device,



What do you guys say about the HTC 8S? Rs 19,260. Better? Already stretching budget by 2k to get a good phone. I'm aware that there are no good Android phones in that budget.


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> What do you guys say about the *HTC 8S*? Rs 19,260. Better? Already stretching budget by 2k to get a good phone. I'm aware that there are no good Android phones in that budget.


Finally some sense. 

Absolute no to each and every WP 7.x device. Don't even dare to waste your friend's money.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2012)

Alrighty. 

Is there a yahoo mail app for windows phone?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yahoo mail app? no
but you can use WP's own mail app with active exchange. Works great.

if you can get the 8s, then definitely get it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks. I'll ask him to get it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

ask him to post a review too.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2012)

Haha, he wont review it. But I will write a WP8 piece for my company. Will post it here.

I can't find HTC 8S anywhere though. Have you guys seen it online or in stores?


----------



## funskar (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> I can't find HTC 8S anywhere though. Have you guys seen it online or in stores?



It's coming soon on infibeam .

Htc one s infibeam


----------



## noob (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> What do you guys say about the HTC 8S? Rs 19,260. Better? Already stretching budget by 2k to get a good phone. I'm aware that there are no good Android phones in that budget.



Galaxy Nexus for 20K (18K with ebay coupon code)


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajaymailed said:


> a better candidate to compare with WP8 would be iOS 5 (than Android) in case of stability, responsiveness, user experience. Android again has lot of things which makes it much different, which i mentioned earlier.
> Since iPhone 5 is already available at 45K, and if Lumia 920 is priced at 40K, the comparison would be fair.
> 
> market wise, windows main competitor for No.3 Position would be BB10.



Yes IOS and WP8 are on par in terms of smoothness. In indian market Lumia 920 has to compete with Galaxy S3 in terms of price and iPhone 5 in terms of better features. So if Nokia price themself 40 K in order to compete with iPhone 5, it will fail. However if they price on par with Galaxy S3 they will succeed. So just like the case with AT&T they have to put a subsidized price in order compete with Galaxy S3 and HTC 8X and be a HUGE success. 

BTW I just saw its latest price in ebay. Its coming out to be 37950 INR, so hopefully when its launched the price should either be lower or the same.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2012)

noob said:


> Galaxy Nexus for 20K (18K with ebay coupon code)



He will not buy online. And 20k is out of budget.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Yes IOS and WP8 are on par in terms of smoothness. In indian market Lumia 920 has to compete with Galaxy S3 in terms of price and iPhone 5 in terms of better features. So if Nokia price themself 40 K in order to compete with iPhone 5, it will fail. However if they price on par with Galaxy S3 they will succeed. So just like the case with AT&T they have to put a subsidized price in order compete with Galaxy S3 and HTC 8X and be a HUGE success.
> 
> BTW I just saw its latest price in ebay. Its coming out to be 37950 INR, so hopefully when its launched the price should either be lower or the same.


galaxy s3 brand is pretty much dominating mobile space right now, regardless of advantages/disadvantages Samsung Galaxy Series phone are pummeling every other competition be it other Android models or iOS. Despite India being strong market for Nokia i don't see high end smartphone making good sales for them to regain their share because of android. for India, best bet is mid to lower & low end segment models priced attractively.
Microsoft Phone Sales Jump 139% In Q3 - Mobility - Smartphones -





> Phone makers sold 4.06 million Microsoft-based devices worldwide, mostly running Windows Phone, in the third quarter, compared to 1.7 million in the same period a year ago, according to market watcher Gartner. That's a jump of 139%, and it pushed the company's share of the worldwide mobile OS market to 2.4%, up from 1.5% a year ago.


despite the jump in sales, even Nokias own Symbian market share, Samsungs Bada OS and collapsing Blackberry have better share than Windows.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajaymailed said:


> galaxy s3 brand is pretty much dominating mobile space right now, regardless of advantages/disadvantages Samsung Galaxy Series phone are pummeling every other competition be it other Android models or iOS. Despite India being strong market for Nokia i don't see high end smartphone making good sales for them to regain their share because of android. for India, best bet is mid to lower & low end segment models priced attractively.
> Microsoft Phone Sales Jump 139% In Q3 - Mobility - Smartphones -
> despite the jump in sales, even Nokias own Symbian market share, Samsungs Bada OS and collapsing Blackberry have better share than Windows.



That is the reason Lumia 920 has to be priced competitively in order to take over Galaxy S3 in indian market. I've read numerous people who had Galaxy S3 and Lumia 920 and except for smaller screen they liked every aspect of Lumia 920 over galaxy S3

1) Camera (No one can match this camera in any department, whether its low light or motion sensor. There is one possible bug of softness in image under normal light condition and it WILL be resolved with next fireware release)
2) PureMotion HD Screen (best screen that any smartphone owns)
3) Speaker Quality (amazing over mono galaxy S3)
4) Wireless charging.
5) Better build quality

So with all these features if Nokia prices it competitively with Galaxy S3 in indian market, I don't see why it will not outclass


----------



## gurujee (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

when i bought, lumia 800 after every 4-5mins of use, the interference was kinda hang(doesnt respond, automatically goes to office), I then updated to latest firmware. Now, the problem occurs after 2-3 mins. i have to lock screen and back to make the device respond. should i take it to nokia care(within 7days of purchase)?


----------



## shashankm (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajaymailed said:


> galaxy s3 brand is pretty much dominating mobile space right now, regardless of advantages/disadvantages Samsung Galaxy Series phone are pummeling every other competition be it other Android models or iOS.


Dude, no offence but samsung galaxy isn't doing remotely what it is expected to do, other than breaking some random-ass world records of finding the pockets of unprepared thanks to flurry of advertisements that absolutely mean nothing, *designed for humans* Uh? 
Build quality is Nil, one accidental drop, its gone for good! Plasticky, gawdy feel apart from boring and 'iconic' UI, its the best battery hogger ever known to mankind, even with ICS or TCS, whatever! Apart from having lumia 800 since July, I have recently bought a Sony Xperia Tipo which other than its slutty name and music feat, has nothing seductive to it! Despite being a 1500mAH battery, and having ICS, it consistently runs out of memory, self-hangs more than hangman and try to play music while you plan to play a graphically intensive game, chances that it will crash/reboot on you are pretty much likely. Since then, I normally use it for taking a call and music listening, nothing else. Though I do agree on application market, it stands as numero uno quite obviously if we look at its age. 


gurujee said:


> when i bought, the interference was kinda ...updated to latest firmware. Now, the problem occurs after 2-3 mins. i have to lock screen and back to make the device respond. should i take it to nokia care(within 7days of purchase)?


Of course, you don't expect a resolution to your problem here, do you?  
You're a lumia user, this alone fact is enough to get you a cup of coffee at almost all nokia service centers with assured service (I got my broken screen of Lumia 800 changed for free, beat that!).


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Rightaway! Looks like something is wrong. you might get a replacement unit


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> While I realize that there are people that use apps a whole lot more than me, I cant help but feel a little disappointed that the this whole concept of apps has been taken a little bit too far. I haven't exactly checked out WP marketplace so will refrain from commenting on it. The fact that people are lost over the 'number' of apps and number of 'cores' rather than on getting things done with as little fuss as possible shows a rather disturbing trend.



Exactly my thoughts. Its more of better apps rather than a better phone or even OS.



ajaymailed said:


> every popular website, web service have developed their own app, want to book a movie ticket, bookmyshow app, reviews imdb.com, find cricket news cricinfo, and innumerable news apps from every news agency. there are apps for that specific purpose so not everyone would be interested in that but something interesting is there for every body.



What's the use of an IMDB app when you can directly hit the website and check it straight away? Similarly, there are tons of useless apps just increasing the no.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@gurujee

visit nokia care asap.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> That is the reason Lumia 920 has to be priced competitively in order to take over Galaxy S3 in indian market. I've read numerous people who had Galaxy S3 and Lumia 920 and except for smaller screen they liked every aspect of Lumia 920 over galaxy S3
> 
> 1) Camera (No one can match this camera in any department, whether its low light or motion sensor. There is one possible bug of softness in image under normal light condition and it WILL be resolved with next fireware release)
> 2) PureMotion HD Screen (best screen that any smartphone owns)
> ...


not just S3 there are many phones that are competing with 920, Xperia S/SL/Ion, HTC One X+, Galaxy Note 2, Optimus G. wait for sometime there will be Google Nexus 4.

PureMotion HD- How is it best of all? compared to Retina, IPS LCD, Super AMOLED? its subjective 
Camera - from what i read its excellent in low-light conditions but not that great in normal conditions. 
Wireless Charging- I believe the charging pad still has the wire.
build quality - again subjective, sure S3 feels like cheap plastic but i dont think they would compromise on build quality.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajaymailed said:


> not just S3 there are many phones that are competing with 920, Xperia S/SL/Ion, HTC One X+, Galaxy Note 2, Optimus G. wait for sometime there will be Google Nexus 4.
> 
> PureMotion HD- How is it best of all? compared to Retina, IPS LCD, Super AMOLED? its subjective --
> Camera - from what i read its excellent in low-light conditions but not that great in normal conditions.
> ...



1) With PureMotionHD the refresh rate is 60Hz twice compared to any other mobile display thus it eliminates the effect of blur. It has touch sensitve display in which you can use gloves to manipulate
2) Under normal light conditions there is mild softness which is a software bug which will be fixed with next firmware upgrade
3) Yes it has the best build quality. You should read some recent articles in which it was tested with knife, hammer and even mallet.


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I am not sure of this, but I read recently that unlike android that lets OEMs put in apps that cannot be gotten rid of, in WP every app thats not part of the OS itself can be removed. Now that surely is a welcome feature, kind of partially addressing the 'I cannot root' problem.
> 
> And regarding ico's post. Its true that WP doesn't have the sheer number of apps that the others have, but it could be a rather personal take. I for one, still run my ray on gingerbread and hardly use 5 apps and that too say less than an hour a week in total I'd guess. While I realize that there are people that use apps a whole lot more than me, I cant help but feel a little disappointed that the this whole concept of apps has been taken a little bit too far. I haven't exactly checked out WP marketplace so will refrain from commenting on it. The fact that people are lost over the 'number' of apps and number of 'cores' rather than on getting things done with as little fuss as possible shows a rather disturbing trend.


Obviously while talking about apps in WP8, I'm talking about the quality of apps and the number of useful apps. Nowhere close to Android/iOS in any of these. Still no IRC client? And guess what, the one which I tried once in WP7.x (friend's Lumia 800) can't idle properly in background. Multitasking? pfft.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How many people use IRC out of the smartphone demographic? There you have your answer.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't even use IRC on my Android. Irc is not meant for smartphones IMHO. Tablets maybe, too much text for smartphones though.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

has anybody got a new firmware update for the omnia w? the new firmware version is 2424.12.09.1


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> How many people use IRC out of the smartphone demographic? There you have your answer.


More people than people using a WP device. 

Next, WP has a lamearse web browser.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ico said:


> More people than people using a WP device.
> 
> Next, WP has a lamearse web browser.



I highly doubt that. None of my friends use IRC but 2 others have WP.
What's wrong with IE9? Its the first good IE


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Actually IE on WP8 seems quite good. Benchmarks aren't everything, but they are currently the fastest in sunspider.
And my sample set might be very skewed, but I haven't seen anyone use or talk about using an IRC client in within my earshot.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

see, we have another example


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Does anybody know about how can I get a phone in US which was carrier subsidized and later unlocked legally/illegally? How much is the cost of unlocking such phones, both legal and illegal ways?

I am actually drooling over Nokia Lumia 920 but I cant spare that much cash right now so thinking of getting it through someone in US. But I want to get the knowledge about unlocking etc so that the person doesn't have to do that for me.

anybody?


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Supposedly AT&T releases unlock codes for their phones usually after 3 months and since the 920 is a 6 month exclusive, in this case it might take 6 months for them to release an unlock code, IF THEY CHOOSE TO RELEASE IT AT ALL.

Some  might find this a nice video.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUOVJeOR77M&feature=watch-vrec


----------



## Pancul (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anybody has idea if Windows Phone 8 supports OTG (USB on the go) cable?


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I just came across this artical. Lumia 920 has already pre-ordered in a backward country like Nigeria and over here we are still waiting for announcement.

Yes I read that it was delayed to december and they are testing it with indian mobile carriers. But what is there to test with the carriers? If I buy a an unlocked Lumia 920 from UK or Dubai it will definately work with indian carriers.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WP 7.8  detailed ( more than a start screen but not as much as some people wanted. But I'm happy)

New Boot Screen – Reflects Microsoft’s new Windows Phone logo and actually matches that of Windows Phone 8
New Start screen – The earlier confirmed 3-sizes for Tiles
New Core apps re-design – Xbox Games, Office and Store all get updated with new logos
20 Accent colors – We saw this with Windows Phone 8 and now 7 .8 too gets 10 new accent colors (plus one for OEMs or carriers to customize)
Live Lock screen Wallpaper – Users can now take advantage of Bing wallpaper, which dynamically updates every day. We’re not sure if this extendable to third party applications as in Windows Phone 8 but presumably it is possible.

look at the friggin amazing video quality of lumia 920. And esp. the audio quality. No distortion in a Concert! You dont see that happening.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been using the iPhone 5, HTC 8X and One X+ for a few days now. Gotta say WP8 is good, but needs apps. Nothing beats iPhone ui and I'm not a huge fan of Android anymore (although I still like CyanogenMod and HTC Sense).


----------



## gurujee (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @gurujee
> 
> visit nokia care asap.





desiibond said:


> Rightaway! Looks like something is wrong. you might get a replacement unit



SHould I ask them for replacement ? i am really afraid it it comes with scratch etc after repair.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Tell them that you'll sue them if you see even 1 scratch.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Seems like Win Phones have finally started working in the market. Lumia 920 has seen strong sales in Europe, black friday with sold out in germany 

 Lumia Out Of Stocks Due to High Sales 
*Sold-out Nokia Lumia 920 hits 2.5 million sales*


> Nokia Lumia 920 is certainly exceeding all expectations after the first 20 days on the market. Although the Finnish company failed to achieve too much of a market share with its Lumia 800 handset, it looks like this year Nokia seriously improved its chances for survival.
> 
> There have been tons of articles praising the high demand for Lumia 920, but also quite a few that blame Nokia for the short supply of the smartphone in various regions.
> 
> ...



Asha series are doing well to improve Nokias profitability figures. If Nokia can post a decent fourth quarter, it can well be the start of recovery. hopefully good times ahead for nokia.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I want to see how they do in the Indian market.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

why is nokia behaving like apple to india?? what is stopping them from releasing 920 and 820 in india..why nokia, why??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

it's because of the unexpected demand. Its got delayed.






I've got a new 710. i tried updating drive to 3.0 but after downloading 50 % it says attention required. press here. 
So i uninstalled. whenever i tried reinstalling it, the same happens after downloading 50 % it says attention required. press here. 
 So now i have no nokia drive on the phone.  I even hard reset the phone. still facing the same issue.
is this a common issue? does anybody know a fix?


----------



## Empirial (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi, Is it true that the downloading process of Video's via apps like Youtube Downloader stop as soon as the screen is locked?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

In the mean time Apollo+ update is coming in Q1 2013.

- Support for VPN networks
- Support for OTA updates. 
- Fixes for issues such as Wi-Fi connection bug

and most importantly 'Notification Center'


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

the wifi connection behaviour is not a bug. It's a power saving feature!



Empirial said:


> Hi, Is it true that the downloading process of Video's via apps like Youtube Downloader stop as soon as the screen is locked?



no...


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Prepare to update! Rumor: Windows Phone 7.8 Arrives This Week | News & Opinion | PCMag.com


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Respect to Nokia for replying on twitter and helping me out with the 710 Nokia drive issue. Samdung never reply.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

is samsung omnia m any good?


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Just thought I would say a word or two.

I had the HTC HD7, my first smartphone, technically. The apps suck. You are right. However, if this little loop hole is filled quickly, it will surpass Android and Apple in a day. (Ok may be not literally...but u get the drift...)

Secondly, I currently have a RaZr, and no matter what Motorola is saying, here is what I have to say, DUAL CORE MY A$$. The phone stutters and sputters more than my grandpa's old Bajaj Chetak. 
ROMs? You want to talk ROMs? Cyanogen, stock, MIUI, you name it and I've tried that. GB, ICS, JB, nothing changes. 

So, when WP8 was announced I was pretty kicked. But again, I think it still needs time. Just read the games still coming soon on WP8...N.O.V.A. 3...really Microsoft? I played that game when I was in school a millennium back. New? Really? 

But, now again, am considering if I need to *buy* a phone. Yea the RaZr lags, but it isn't dead right...? 

Hmmm....

Just some of the many things  WP8 still lacks according to me:

Flipboard (WEHER IS IT)
Instagram (I dont want no "workarounds"...give me the real thing)
Pulse News
*Real* HD games. (Uno and Poker IS NOT HD...IS NOT)
Taptalk-like apps

I may be wrong in some of the points, so please correct me, albeit politely. Conclusion, happy with Android.


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Isn't tapatalk available for Windows Phone?


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is it? I am not aware. Again, it must be some "workaround" but not the real thing.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I was just asking. I've been using HTC 8X for a couple of weeks. I love it, apart from the apps conundrum. Dropbox isn't on windows phone, Skydrive is good, but it's only my backup cloud service.

Windows Phone is a polished OS, it could easily be a cheaper iOS alternative if app developers take it seriously.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> I was just asking. I've been using HTC 8X for a couple of weeks. I love it, apart from the apps conundrum. Dropbox isn't on windows phone, Skydrive is good, but it's only my backup cloud service.
> 
> Windows Phone is a polished OS, it could easily be a cheaper iOS alternative if app developers take it seriously.



Now that's the catch my friend. The app devs aren't for some reason aren't keen on working on the platform and that's that. I don't know whom to blame, but that's what's driving people away...its a fantastic OS...IMHO.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

We have board express for tapatalk people


----------



## Shah (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Rejoice, Nokia has announced Lumia 620 (still not in India) for $250. 620 and 8S have similar specs. 620 has front cam too which 8S lacks and we can expect Nokia to price it around 15K in India. Hope, Nokia also announces Lumia 720 which would be available around 20K(if launched in India).


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The Lumia 620 looks awesome! Probably my next phone.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 620 Green is so cool..


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any further news on 920s indian launch? It was supposed to come on mid of december


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have a few queries. How to access gtalk on Windows Phone? How do I get more live tiles?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Any further news on 920s indian launch? It was supposed to come on mid of december


It will come only in early 2013 as per the latest news...


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2012)

*RE: The Windows Phone Thread*

Board Express is a decent Tapatalk alternative. Even Gchat works ok for Gtalk.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> It will come only in early 2013 as per the latest news...



This is insane. Early2013 means Q1 which is upto March. By march there will be a new MWC in Barcilona in which a successor of L920 will be announced


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> I have a few queries. How to access gtalk on Windows Phone? How do I get more live tiles?



more live tiles? you pin any app to get it's tile


----------



## Empirial (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Why Nokia using poor audio chip 

Nokia Lumia 920: Nokia Lumia 920 review: The Luminary - GSMArena.com

Nokia Lumia 820: Nokia Lumia 820 review: Backup squad - GSMArena.com


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> more live tiles? you pin any app to get it's tile



Few apps use the "live" tile feature. Most are static tiles.


----------



## Shah (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@OP: The first post of this thread is not up-to-date. Do update it, ASAP.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> It will come only in early 2013 as per the latest news...



The real question is, will it b worth the wait and the price tag?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



X 0 N 0 D E said:


> The real question is, will it b worth the wait and the price tag?



Yeah it will surely be IMO.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> Few apps use the "live" tile feature. Most are static tiles.



what kind of apps do you want?
I'll suggest.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> what kind of apps do you want?
> I'll suggest.



hi..what is the best app for voice recording(.wav{intended for using as video voice over})


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



X 0 N 0 D E said:


> The real question is, will it b worth the wait and the price tag?


It is the best windows phone so the wait is worth. HTC is always overpriced in india, so it can cost 35K Lumia 920 costing same or less is always a better option


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



gurujee said:


> hi..what is the best app for voice recording(.wav{intended for using as video voice over})



Voice Recorder | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

tell me if this works for you.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

price drop for the omnia m

finally available at the right price of 11.9k. Samsung were stupid to price it the same as the lumia 710

Samsung Omnia M S7530: Flipkart.com

*Updated 1st post*


----------



## Empirial (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

SOM has that ancient S1 Proccy & Adreno 200 but still far better then Lumia 610.


----------



## ankit360 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Why Nokia using poor audio chip
> 
> Nokia Lumia 920: Nokia Lumia 920 review: The Luminary - GSMArena.com
> 
> Nokia Lumia 820: Nokia Lumia 820 review: Backup squad - GSMArena.com



Microsoft don't allows manufacturer to change hardware.  They must be same.  That's why HTC don't include beat chip in 8x same with nokia.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

News: WP8 next update will include Radio App Also.
Seems like MS didn't get sufficient time to include the app during the initial release like notification center.


----------



## ironfreak (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> News: WP8 next update will include Radio App Also.
> Seems like MS didn't get sufficient time to include the app during the initial release like notification center.



Hi, does it mean that the 620 has radio transmitter component but only the fm radio app wasn't there. And so the next WP8 update will have it.?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nobody knows yet but it might be possible


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ironfreak said:


> Hi, does it mean that the 620 has radio transmitter component but only the fm radio app wasn't there. And so the next WP8 update will have it.?


Yes..Seems like it is the case. Will wait for the official news any way..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Omnia w had gone missing from the market. Now that Samdung hass seen that they cannot fool indians intp buying the omnia m, omnia w seems to be back in stock lol

*spr.ly/6036pYQC


----------



## Empirial (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Good to see Omnia W back lekin Ativ S kahan hai???


----------



## ironfreak (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I came across some reviews quoting the budget Lumia's don't have good sound quality... well I am expecting it to be same as my Optimus 1. I loved it on the headphones. Hope that Lumia 620 will be same, if not better...........


----------



## gurujee (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Voice Recorder | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)
> 
> tell me if this works for you.



It works like wonder. Very clear and loud. Thanksssssss.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 7.8 Rolling Out Now for Nokia Lumia 800


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

any one updated lumia 800 to 7.8?


----------



## Empirial (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

HTC 8S budget Windows Phone 8 smartphone finally available in India for Rs 19,359 [update] | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India


----------



## gurujee (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> any one updated lumia 800 to 7.8?



I did. It is good. But i kinda like the previous tile and stuff. May be i am reluctant to change


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



gurujee said:


> I did. It is good. But i kinda like the previous tile and stuff. May be i am reluctant to change



Do u in any way feel the tiles are a bit slower? I tried the HTC 8X. Just thought the tile animation when we click on Start button is a little slow as compared to my HD7.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Seeing the 8S on Flipkart. Unfortunately, not in Domino Black. I have asked HTC on their FB page. Lets see what they say.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



X 0 N 0 D E said:


> Do u in any way feel the tiles are a bit slower? I tried the HTC 8X. Just thought the tile animation when we click on Start button is a little slow as compared to my HD7.



I think the touch response is slow overall with 7.8. before response time was 0 sec, and now it 1/2 micro-sec, what i feel.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Whatsapp is now available in Windows Store for WP8.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> Whatsapp is now available in Windows Store for WP8.



Now I miss wp8. Front facing camera is a necessary. nokia should have included one for lumia 800 

I think i will sell 800 and get a 820 when launched.


----------



## ironfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> HTC 8S budget Windows Phone 8 smartphone finally available in India for Rs 19,359 [update] | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India



Good one. The credit goes to HTC for bringing first WP8 handset to India, officially.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ironfreak said:


> Good one. The credit goes to HTC for bringing first WP8 handset to India, officially.



Ya but WHY NO DOMINO BLACK!!! I'm depressed....


----------



## Empirial (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, Is this HTC 8S really lacks a digital compass?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yaa..shame on nokia...you are ignoring the primary market..


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

People really like the 620 over 8S? How? I am surely missing something. Was showing a few friends the 620 vs 8S and everyone synonymously said 8S any given day. 
Plus, I hope u guys know the Gorilla Glass 2 fiasco. The glass is thin and all, but shatters at the drop of a hat.


----------



## shashankm (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anybody installed 7.8 on their lumias? Heard this update has started rolling out, wondering whether anyone here has got it!

EDIT: Ok got it many people have, but here I am still waiting for it to hit my phone!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

no 7.8 for lumia's as of now...strange..
Nokia: Windows Phone 7.8 not comming out until 2013 - GSMArena.com news


----------



## ironfreak (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yea I think so going by the price, and some other specs, its the 620 over 8s.-IMO


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia improves Lumia 920 camera. We do a before and after comparison. | Windows Phone Central


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yet Nokia hasen't officially announced on date and price in which it will be released in indian market. Too bad


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia is planning for a Windows RT based Tablet -> Nokia may unveil Windows RT tablet during MWC 2013


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Updated 1st post with WP8 portico update change log


----------



## gurujee (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I accidentally deleted my lumia 800 in 'my phone' at windowsphone.com

Now howmany times i am trying to add it back, it just never happens. I have connected the 'find my phone' in phone settings. and logged in the site wiwth same windows live id. clicking on the link of 'My Phone' or 'Find My Phone' is not taking me to anywhere. 

How to add my phone ?


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



gurujee said:


> I accidentally deleted my lumia 800 in 'my phone' at windowsphone.com
> 
> Now howmany times i am trying to add it back, it just never happens. I have connected the 'find my phone' in phone settings. and logged in the site wiwth same windows live id. clicking on the link of 'My Phone' or 'Find My Phone' is not taking me to anywhere.
> 
> How to add my phone ?



If u are on Twitter, contact their (WP7's) support team. They do answer immediately. Otherwise, I think u need to go in your Windows email ID and then in Devices to figure out a way to add ur phone back.

Also, The entire WP8 community is miffed with WhatsApp on WP8. Apparently its very very bad.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^  oh let me try. 

too much trouble from the day one when bought this.....

i have written the weird problem about my phone, like hangs, freezes, automatically opens app, swaps etc. ..... after taking to nokia care, they just updated the software to 7.8 and said it will be ok. But it is not. Now days it is more problematic than before. How and where to demand for a replacement?


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



MaxPayne said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> You All Know that Max Payne 2 is Scheduled for release on 15th Oct. this month...
> ...



U can Tweet Nokia about it. Write a mail to the MD or the Asia Pacific  Manager.
Tell them your problems. Tell him your IMEI number, bill no. Date of purchase, etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Samsung Promises Windows Phone 7.8 Update For Windows Phone 7.5 Devices | Ubergizmo

and

Microsoft and Nokia Pledge Millions for Windows Phone Development


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Samsung Promises Windows Phone 7.8 Update For Windows Phone 7.5 Devices | Ubergizmo



Unlocked Samsung devices will get WP 7.8. I have been pretty sure about it always because they have been very prompt with each update till now. Even with bug fixes, with 2 firmware updates. 
But the americans might get screwed by their stupid carriers.



gurujee said:


> ^  oh let me try.
> 
> too much trouble from the day one when bought this.....
> 
> i have written the weird problem about my phone, like hangs, freezes, automatically opens app, swaps etc. ..... after taking to nokia care, they just updated the software to 7.8 and said it will be ok. But it is not. Now days it is more problematic than before. How and where to demand for a replacement?


Visit Nokia care asap. WP never has such freezing issues.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I just came across this blog in which it stated that Lumia 920 will be launched in india today (Dec 22, 12). Is it really true? What is he anthenticity of this source?


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

That's not true. Two things, most launches are held on weekdays. Second, if they had launched, I would have known about it.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

According to you when will it be launched and at what price


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I don't think it will be launched this year. No idea about price.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

wmpoweruser said it's jan for 920 , 820 and late jan for 620... And even a local nokia distributor said so..

*www.techshout.com/mobile-phones/2012/22/nokia-lumia-920-india-launch-soon/

looks like it's going to be launched tomorrow and rumour going around of 30k pricing, lets see... if it's 30k then nokia are going to make a killing


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia India teases Nokia Lumia 920 launch tomorrow | WMPoweruser


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

That is for Mumbai, what about Delhi? Amazing 29,990 INR. Even Lumia 900 hasen't gone that down


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

30k for Lumia 920 will be a great price..


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It will cause a BIG DENT for Sansung in indian market


----------



## Empirial (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is NL920, 820 really going to launch today?


----------



## ironfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Holy ****@* I hope they launch Lumia 620 at such shocking !!price!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> That is for Mumbai, what about Delhi? Amazing 29,990 INR. Even Lumia 900 hasen't gone that down


Lumia 900 is available for 20k on ebay!


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> Lumia 900 is available for 20k on ebay!



Show me the source. 

Today I went to a Nokia Priority dealer, who showed me a red lumia 920. It was slimmer than my lumia 900, and its weight was so evenly balance that you can't feel that you are lifting a 6.5OZ device.

They said that this device is only for demo, they will get the device on 1st week of Jan


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Show me the source.
> 
> Today I went to a Nokia Priority dealer, who showed me a red lumia 920. It was slimmer than my lumia 900, and its weight was so evenly balance that you can't feel that you are lifting a 6.5OZ device.
> 
> They said that this device is only for demo, they will get the device on 1st week of Jan


Brand New Nokia Lumia 900 Matte Black At&t 4G LTE Windows Unlocked Smartphone | eBay


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@maverick786us

nokia priority dealer in which city?


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @maverick786us
> 
> nokia priority dealer in which city?



New Delhi


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

9.20 is over. any news about lumia 920/820 launch?


----------



## ironfreak (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So the 920 is really officially launched?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Update: It is not the launch of the devices as such, it is simply an event for the media. Bloggers will be getting treated with hands on time with the devices, as well some demos of the tech such as OIS, etc.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @maverick786us
> 
> nokia priority dealer in which city?



They showed me a demo device which was in a perfect working condition and they said that it will come in Jan. But my biggest question is. With latest rumors that Nokia can only produce 600,000 Lumia 920s per month, How many will come in india? 5000? 7000? and at best 10,000? Just like rest of the world, such a low supply will be over within a day. So will we wait for another month to get more supplies?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

tech2 is claiming lumia 920 to be priced around 41k and lumia 820 arnd 32k. Nokia Lumia 920 to support 9 LTE bands in India
if that is the case the handsets would be a flop in india


----------



## Sudh4r (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What will be the cost of 620 in India ?


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> tech2 is claiming lumia 920 to be priced around 41k and lumia 820 arnd 32k. Nokia Lumia 920 to support 9 LTE bands in India
> if that is the case the handsets would be a flop in india



Why will it fail with that bandwidth??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

because everybody does not use 4g here and lte only pushes up the cost


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Why will it fail with that bandwidth??


It has nothing to do with the bandwidth. read the complete post.


----------



## ankit360 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

if u want windows phone stick with ur old 7.5 or 7.8 
wp 8 hardware is not worth until good app support . dual core processor and 1g ram is useless .
why u want wp 8 ? only because its support sd card ?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

what ever apps wp 7.5/8 supports will be supported by wp 8 also. and not vice versa.
almost all the new apps will be written for wp8 and hence wont be supported for wp 7.5/8

so it doesn't make any sense to buy wp 7.5/8 hardware at this point of time. we all know that the support for wp 7.5/8 will be discontinued soon by microsoft as well as app developers.


----------



## ironfreak (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What is LTE? is it same as 4G? I didn't understand from wiki :\


----------



## ankit360 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> wp 7.5/8 will be discontinued soon by microsoft as well as app developers.



as i say "stick with" menace no need to look new wp if u already have one .i m not going  buy new wp till it has good app support . why wast 30k + on such device with has great hardware but u can't fully use it  .
i have galaxy s2 and with android i can fully utilize its hardware with ton of software . i used omnia w. its awesome device but has very less app . even it has 1.4ghz processor i can not  search word in IE which is totally nonsense . can there is search option on IE 10 in wp 8 ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You can search words on WP 7 using a hack. And its present in ie10 mobile


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey even the 820 isn't bad..kinda reminds me of my HTC HD7 i had before this crap called Android I have now..as opposed to the HTC 8S, do u guys think the 820 is a wiser choice?


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yep, 820 seems to be a pretty good device.


----------



## Shah (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hurray!!! Finally, Nokia has updated their Facebook Status to something like "Get ready to switch to the most innovative smartphone ever" confirming the launch in the first week of January. The wait is going to end soon.


----------



## Krow (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Facebook page? There's a teaser on TV, no one saw that? It says switch to Lumia 920, with wireless charging, coming soon.


----------



## Shah (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Oops! missed the ad. Actually, I dont watch TV. I am quiet excited about the launch. I will be happy to see Nokia pricing L820 around 25k. Or else I should settle with HTC WP 8S. No WP8 device in that range.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have read the latest rumors that the indian version will not have LTE because because of lack of support. Now my question is, will they remove that LTE chip to reduce the price or is it something totally software based and within an year or so when 4G LTE become common, they a firmware upgrade will have support for LTE?


----------



## Shah (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The reason given by Nokia for delaying the launch was that It was testing 4G on L920 from all carriers. So, I think they would have replaced the LTE module in the Indian Version.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

AFAIK LTE is data only.. when making a voice call the phone uses the 3G spectrum.

EDIT : 

from wiki 


> The LTE standard only supports packet switching with its all-IP network. Voice calls in GSM, UMTS and CDMA2000 are circuit switched, so with the adoption of LTE, carriers will have to re-engineer their voice call network.[24] Three different approaches sprang up:
> 
> VoLTE (Voice Over LTE): This approach is based on the IP Multimedia Subsystem (IMS) network, with specific profiles for control and media planes of voice service on LTE defined by GSMA in PRD IR.92. This approach results in the voice service (control and media planes) being delivered as data flows within the LTE data bearer. This means that there is no dependency on (or ultimately, requirement for) the legacy Circuit Switch voice network to be maintained.
> 
> ...



from airtel website 


> Will I be able to make / receive voice calls or send / receive SMS on airtel 4G LTE?
> a.	Currently voice and SMS are not supported on 4G.
> 
> b.	Currently voice and SMS are not supported on 4G. However, we are working to bring these services as part of our offering sometime soon.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I have read the latest rumors that the indian version will not have LTE because because of lack of support. Now my question is, will they remove that LTE chip to reduce the price or is it something totally software based and within an year or so when 4G LTE become common, they a firmware upgrade will have support for LTE?



They can't just "remove that LTE chip". It is locked through software...when the NEXUS 4 launched, it launched without 4G. People went berserk... but hackers unlocked it in days. .. in short, it is very much present in the phone. The software just doesn't know about it.


----------



## Shah (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

IMO, There is no need for LTE Module in mobiles. Most of the buyers won't be able to utilize 4G atleast for a year or more, until carriers change their mind to set-up and provide affordable 4G, all over India.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

And nokia has promised that a future firmware release will support LTE with that frequency


----------



## Empirial (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, some file sharing websites make us wait for few secs before the downloading executes. So, is that countdown animation visible in IE? I'm asking this b'coz WP browser doesn't support flash.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Those animations are javascript AFAIK, which is supported by IE.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I just got a call from Nokia dealer in Lajpath Nagar. He said that Lumia 920 will be available with them on 10th Jan and will cost between 38-40K. They are asking for 2K in advance for which they promise to provide surprise gifts for first 20 bookings. So should I pay 2K or will I get discounted price if I purchase during the time of launch?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Not unless you are getting a bill for that amount (obviously!)

If you are not in such a hurry, then I'd suggest you wait for atleast a mnth. Prices will come down.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@maverick786us Nokia L920 is a great device but 38-40k is way too much. The max I'd pay for L920 is 33k.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Let me see till 11th I will see if that priority dealer offers more price than others then I will burgain if they don't listen I will take my money back or expect some good gift item as they have promised me for first 20 customers. If I find better deals from other dealers I will take my money back


----------



## RBX (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How do you add wait and pause to phone no. ? My synced contacts have pauses as commas but I am unable to add them to new contacts, I have tried long pressing all keys. Using WP 7.5.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Does Nokia still provides 10-12% discount to HCL employees? Since HCL Infinite distrubute Nokia handsets all over the country


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia is holding a press conference on jan 10th at delhi and mumbai. so its official now about the release of 920 and 820.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

And they'll crush our hopes with insane pricing


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

My guess the Lumia 920 won‘t be a below 40k sadly 

Also I dont like the TV “coming soon“ ad of the Lumia 920, for some reason it makes the phone look very ordinary


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 920 Listed in Flipkart @ 36999 Nokia Lumia 920 - Nokia: Flipkart.com
Nokia Lumia 820 @ 26999 Nokia Lumia 820 - Nokia: Flipkart.com


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The 820 is looking good. Looking very VERY good .


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Price looking good.


----------



## Shah (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Wow! I didn't expect that Nokia would price L820 around 26k as i wished. Will be buying L820 in this May, after reading reviews and all....


----------



## Empirial (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*ibnlive.in.com/news/nokia-launches...umia-820-at-rs-27599-lumia-620/314954-11.html


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 620 is the dark horse. 13-15k.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> The 820 is looking good. Looking very VERY good .



Agree. The 820 has practically everything that of the 920, except well the resolution..



Now if only the price comes down a bit..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

price will definitely come down in few months. both don't expect a steep drop.


----------



## ironfreak (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> Lumia 620 is the dark horse. 13-15k.



But how do you know it is going to be at that price?


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ironfreak said:


> But how do you know it is going to be at that price?



I was at the launch event in Delhi. They said the pricing would be between Lumia 610 and 710. Make of that what you will.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Still freaking debating ...8S or 820??


----------



## Shah (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



X 0 N 0 D E said:


> Still freaking debating ...8S or 820??



If you can afford L820, then go ahead. HTC 8S lacks front cam and has a 5MP Cam(as opposed to 8MP in L820). The Ram is also just 512MB in 8S whereas 820 has 1Gb of RAM. Moreover, In L820 you also get Nokia Apps like Nokia Music, Nokia Maps, etc... But, It doesn't looks as good as 8S, 8X or the 920.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



X 0 N 0 D E said:


> Still freaking debating ...8S or 820??


I too say you should get the Lumia 820.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yes..go ahead for L820


----------



## ironfreak (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> I was at the launch event in Delhi. They said the pricing would be between Lumia 610 and 710. Make of that what you will.



Ahh fine... That's a good price for 620. And the vendors sell at less than mrp.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Probably it will be here in a week as per one of the vendors in Delhi (lumia 620)


----------



## Empirial (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Has anyone here bought L820 or L920?


----------



## ironfreak (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows phones have to struggle hard. Very few people know that Windows Phone is actually an operating system. And that 1st gen Lumia buyers are highly disappointed. But that I think WP8 may become a game changer in long run.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

what a confusing thing Nikon L810 and Nokia L820   ....Cant they think of other type of names


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sujoyp said:


> what a confusing thing Nikon L810 and Nokia L820   ....Cant they think of other type of names



Ther eis a Lumia 810 too


----------



## Shah (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Ther eis a Lumia 810 too



But not in India. Infact both L810 and L820 are same in specs. But, The carriers are different.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

L810 has a bigger battery and slightly better camera firmware...


----------



## Shah (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> L810 has a bigger battery and slightly better camera firmware...



Looks like I missed it. Thanks for informing.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Also 810 has Corning Gorilla Screen Protection which is Missing in 820.


----------



## gurujee (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

can lumia 800 play files wirelessly from my laptop!

I have connected my phone to wifi. i have windows8 installed on laptop. created homegroup and shared music folder. configured the option in windows media player. but phone doesnt showing in w media player. I have followed many tutorials from google but unsuccessful. 

can someone guide me?


----------



## Shah (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Just one week has passed after the launch of Lumia 920 and 820. And, the rumors about Lumia 720 and 520 have come up.
Nokia Lumia 720 and Lumia 520 could be in the works


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



gurujee said:


> can lumia 800 play files wirelessly from my laptop!
> 
> I have connected my phone to wifi. i have windows8 installed on laptop. created homegroup and shared music folder. configured the option in windows media player. but phone doesnt showing in w media player. I have followed many tutorials from google but unsuccessful.
> 
> can someone guide me?



there's an app to control vlc on the pc or you could try dlna( play to). thats all i can help with


----------



## gurujee (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

hey..thanks very much for reply.....Finally got it work.... installed serviio on pc and oneplayer app on phone. now shared folders in serviio can be played on phone.


----------



## rosx4uj (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i am using Samsung galaxy note. i have no experience about windows phone. 
Great knowledge 

thanks


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Got my L920!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1205.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1217.jpg

Catchy display,smooth UI,call clarity is superb,well built,slightly bulky phone!,Live tiles are as usual looks really good (Long back,I've used HTC rador,but I don't remember much)

Camera is awesome,loaded with plenty of useful stuff (like cinematograph) and mainly Office is preloaded,Gr8!

Thankfully,NO zune and all,quick connect with Win8 (only desktop shows battery percentage???!!!!)

Applications are decent,app store is improving,NDTV,moneycontrol & Bloomberg are really good,yet to see any 'push' notification from them,but hope to get it soon!

Games look very clear & responsive due to great display,

Typing is good,mistakes are very less!

Battery life looks impressive,but only time can reveal it! (Why the hell there is NO BATTERY PERCENTAGE?)

Overall,very decent WM phone with great specs!

On the negative side:    Bulky,slippery phone,only 2 home-screens(unlike iOS or Android),


                                   Camera is good,but somehow I feel iphone 4s/5 cam is damn good (NO,NO not apple fanboy,not biased....!)

                                   Wireless charging needs separate purchase (around 3K),Music is good,but still inferior to iPhone/iPod (personal opinion like cam)

                                   Got it for 37K (some sellers are giving for 35,490 like adexmart),pricey?!


Must have for people who need good mailing,phone,cam and office apps!

Share more views....! Post Tips & Tricks,we'll share them!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^congo


----------



## Empirial (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Got my L920!
> 
> *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1205.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1217.jpg
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!
Can you please tell us something about the audio quality through headphones?


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Got my L920!
> 
> *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1205.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1217.jpg
> 
> ...



I have the same white version I purchased last friday. Love each and every bit of it. Except Nokia Drive+ which is unstable compared to super smooth Nokia Drive of my Lumia 900


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Got my L920!
> 
> *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1205.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1217.jpg
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy...i am saving on money now to get my lumia


----------



## Shah (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Got my L920!
> 
> *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1205.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1217.jpg
> 
> ...



Congrats, buddy. Waiting for a review from you...! BTW, Did you check the price of L820 in local stores?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^
26.5 at croma.
I remember seeing it as low as 25.something at ebay.

I found a seller on ebay selling the 920 at 34.7K. But he doesnt offer a bill. Instead the buyer will receive the warranty card with the sellers seal, which he claims is enough to claim warranty should the need arise.
Is he right?

*www.ebay.in/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281054063633&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:IN:1123#ht_1126wt_1139

Update: Ordered a black Lumia 920 from FK


----------



## Shah (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> ^^
> 26.5 at croma.
> I remember seeing it as low as 25.something at ebay.
> 
> ...



Congrats for your L920 and thanks for the price of L820.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

we are waiting for your reviews...


----------



## Shah (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> we are waiting for your reviews...



I don't know what is there in WP8 which makes us crazy to buy and suggest WP8 devices to others too. May be, the "lag-free" UI and live tiles have attracted us, so much.



reniarahim1 said:


> we are waiting for your reviews...



I don't know what is there in WP8 which makes us crazy to buy and suggest WP8 devices to others too. May be, the "lag-free" UI and live tiles have attracted us, so much.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^
Its a fresh, refreshing take on the concept of a mobile OS, not to forget the current WP8 flagships are also arguably the most beautiful phones on the market ATM and also the most lag-free. They "hide" the little lag seen here and there through the use of cute-yet-understated animations unlike android where all you see (usually) is a circular loading icon, so reminiscent of the days when windows would stop responding. If you ask me, its about time the consumers felt "joy" while using a phone that they have shelled out their hard earned money on. And the other end of the spectrum we have the IOS which is too expensive/restricted in many ways. WP8 is far from being perfect but attempts to strike a balance between the two extremes and seems to have succeeded in pulling it off. Just my two cents.
My Lumia should also be arriving tomorrow


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Wow! Battery discharger app is showing battery percentage as tile and in lock-screen too! ENJOY!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1225.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1227.jpg


I'm slowly getting used to L920,Nokia music download is pretty useful for listening music!

eMail app is good,push for Microsoft Hotmail,google mail but only Pull for yahoo and other mails?!

I'll add my views slowly....!


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Got my Lumia too. Will review once I can use this handset properly 

First thoughts: Good looking handset (matte black), slightly on the heavier side, feels "solid" as a result. Beautiful screen, very legible in bright light (will check sunlight legibility and report later). Dont like the new windows logo at the centre, the one on the Lumia 800 is cooler. Also the new logo lights up a tiny bit too bright for my liking (No-one else had any such opinion though). Yeah I am nit-picking. Lovely packing, even prettier 3-pin charger thats shaped like a half inch slice taken out from a 1.5 inch diameter white cylinder. That extra "wasted" space at the bottom is surprisingly useful.

No $ sign as default, its the rupee sign, can be changed of course. Maps for Karnataka and Kerala together take up only about 150MB. Total usable space is about 26G, which makes the 8X seem even more cramped. Good speakers at first sight , decent bass reproduction for a phone. It might be because my friend has setup her beats wrong or something (if thats possible, IDK) but I prefer the sound output from the 920 over my basic earphones.

More coming up later today


----------



## Shah (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Got my Lumia too. Will review once I can use this handset properly
> 
> First thoughts: Good looking handset (matte black), slightly on the heavier side, feels "solid" as a result. Beautiful screen, very legible in bright light (will check sunlight legibility and report later). Dont like the new windows logo at the centre, the one on the Lumia 800 is cooler. Also the new logo lights up a tiny bit too bright for my liking (No-one else had any such opinion though). Yeah I am nit-picking. Lovely packing, even prettier 3-pin charger thats shaped like a half inch slice taken out from a 1.5 inch diameter white cylinder. That extra "wasted" space at the bottom is surprisingly useful.
> 
> ...



Congrats on your new L920.

@For all WP8 device owners:

Could you all please throw some light on the *Mysterious "Other" Storage* Issue? Wanna know more about it before taking a decision on buying a WP8 device.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I laminated my Lumia 920 from a local shop who used local skin. Will it void the warranty or cause any scratch to the poly shell?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I laminated my Lumia 920 from a local shop who used local skin. Will it void the warranty or cause any scratch to the poly shell?



Man, why use local plastic on such a beautiful phone? 
No, it wont.

@Shah : Currently its 1.23G. Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is this true : Internet disconnecting on screen timeout - xda-developers


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I dont use IM on phone. But I can assure you that the wifi can be kept on even when the screen locks. Will check some download and update.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I dont use IM on phone. But I can assure you that the wifi can be kept on even when the screen locks. Will check some download and update.



Ok Thanks


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Man, why use local plastic on such a beautiful phone?
> No, it wont.
> 
> @Shah : Currently its 1.23G. Will keep an eye on it.



For now, could'nt find good skin in delhi. Do you know some place in delhi where I can get a good skin fitteed?


----------



## Krow (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Ok Thanks


The latest WP8 update fixed that issue AFAIK.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Still no HTC 8S Domino Black in India..hmmm.


----------



## Shah (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> @Shah : Currently its 1.23G. Will keep an eye on it.



Thanks for replying. Do post when you find it increasing or decreasing suddenly.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> The latest WP8 update fixed that issue AFAIK.



Hi, you are using HTC 8X right? I read that any apps above 50mb can be downloaded only using WiFi. So, is it possible to download apps, games via 2G/3G data? And that data cut off when screen is locked happens with WiFi only or with 2G/3G too?


----------



## Shah (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Hi, you are using HTC 8X right? I read that any apps above 50mb can be downloaded only using WiFi. So, is it possible to download apps, games via 2G/3G data? And that data cut off when screen is locked happens with WiFi only or with 2G/3G too?



This has been fixed with the latest Porticco update. Now, you can download Apps above 50MB through 2G/3G data itself. No WiFi connection is needed.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> This has been fixed with the latest Porticco update. Now, you can download Apps above 50MB through 2G/3G data itself. No WiFi connection is needed.



Oh Thanks! And what about IM alerts/notification?


----------



## Shah (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Oh Thanks! And what about IM alerts/notification?



IIRC, Microsoft is working on some update to use the Three Capacitive Keys below the screen as LED Notification. It will released soon.


----------



## Krow (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Oh Thanks! And what about IM alerts/notification?



A notification centre is in the works. Should be added in a future update. I'm not using the 8X anymore.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

More random updates (forgive the lousy punctuation :> ):

Love the keyboard's next word prediction. Its similar to swype's on android my friends tell me. Its pretty accurate most of the time in predicting the next word if you are typing "regular" english. Didnt find an option to add custom words to the dictionary, but was pleasantly surprised to see it learn new words with just 1-2 uses. has a special section to store recently used emoticons separately from the mass of other smileys, a nice touch. All these combined mean that I am having to actually punch in much lesser to type the same message on my 920 as compared to my Xperia ray. also find it much much easier to edit single mis-spelled characters thanks to the "floating" cursor (activated by a tap and hold on the text area). A very nice touch indeed.

Notifications appearing on the top can be swiped away to the right. Delivery reports are "messages" that appear as unread messages until you "see" them; not very amused about this one. Still dont miss the notification centre (I never used it all that much on my Xperia TBH, so my experience may be skewed to favour WP8). I wish the search and the back buttons were interchanged in their placement - cant reach the back button with one hand on the 920 while I can just about make it on the SIII. Note that I have smallish hands.

Nokia maps arent as good as google maps for out-and-out detail, but serve their purpose well. The GPS lock doesnt get lost even when you lock the screen to save battery. good. Camera excels in low light. Nearly matches my canon dslr in a random handheld, all-settings-auto test I conducted last night. Not great detail on the low light pics, but neither did the canon have any more. But definitely more saturated colors on the 920, hell, the photo looked better than the actual view :> 
So, its a very impressive achievement indeed. In normal light, though much harder to see any difference (vs One X). I'l check if mine has the portico update and then comment.

No lag yet. I dont game much, but just for the sake of it downloaded some three simple free games and started all of them (penguin something, dalton something and free flow) and randomly switched between them and the homescreen. Not a hint of lag. Good.

Lasts a day with decently heavy usage. Possibly not as good as my Xperia, but maybe I am using the phone a bit too much currently as its new (even my Xperia's battery life seemed to get better to me after a couple of weeks). browsed a little bit on IE, its good as the reviewers say. Possibly a tad faster than the stock browser on the One X (JB). Just checked a couple of sites like engadget, espnstar : so no firm opinions there except that IE is definitely usable. I cant really say its the puremotion thingy at work, but zooming in on webpages is arguably smoother on the 920. 

Had a bit of trouble getting my gmail to sync, not sure what was the issue as it disappeared on its own. Integration of mails and FB is top notch and really slick, though you dont get the option to edit your posts as in a normal browser. Havent downloaded the official facebook app (not going to either).


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

A windows phone thread, perfect, please report on the others storage bug in win 8.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

My others folder was at 1.23G a couple of days ago, but now its a wee bit larger at 1.31G. From what I noticed, the size increases only when you download an OS component, say a keyboard language or say an app. The increase in size though is disproportionately large as the download of a 4MB neyboard zapped 60MB of space and an app less than 1MB took up 20MB of "others" space. Removing the app/keyboard doesnt reclaim the space. Futher, the uninstalltion occurs very quickly leading me to suspect that the increase in space is due to some kind of unzipping of the downloaded files that WP8 doesnt delete even when you uninstall the app. It could be a bug or it could be just that Windows is caching the files, in case you change opinion and install that app again (just my hypothesis)


----------



## Shah (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey guys, Look at this non-commercial L920 ad made by an fan. It's awesome.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

some hope for hacks on wp8 :

RT Jailbreak Tool Lets Users Install Non-Microsoft Executables on Windows RT – xda-developers


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

And some more updates (I have been using the phone quite a lot):

If you are used to google maps you are gonna be dissapointed. Nokia drive is currently not the slickest mapping/navigation solution around. Compared to Google maps app on android, I find the lack of the following two features almost criminal/ridiculous:

1) *Inability to rotate the maps*: Yes, you cannot rotate the maps. Now you might want to know why would I make such a big fuss about this, afterall the navigation solutions are meant to be best used from the "driving" point of view right (the one where you are always at a fixed position on the screen and the direction you are heading towards is the "upside") ?  and the Drive launches in the driving view by default...That brings me to the next issue...

2) *Fickle-minded maps direction-sensing* : When you walk towards an intersection, there is a very good chance that Nokia drive will think that you are taking a left/right when you are just following the straight path. It takes a few seconds (anywhere from 3-7 seconds) to get it back right about your direction. This may not have been such an issue if it were not for the other issue that I mentioned above. The change in direction as perceived by the app (wrongly, of course) is followed with a rotation of the "view" making this new direction the "upside". And a few seconds later it switches the view again as it finally realises its folly. This quick rotation of the maps is so acutely dis-orientating that its almost a deal breaker for me. If I had the choice of using google maps here, I'd gladly do so. Let me put this no uncertain terms - Nokia map is buggy. And very annoying at times.
These bugs combined with the fact that *you cant rotate/lock the maps to point n a true N-S direction* makes for a very formidable reason to just stop using Drive if you can.

And on a couple of occasions I did see false locks. Once, the app swore I was about 10km away from where I actually was. Of course it corrected itself in a few seconds again, but I did see a proper "lock" about 10km from me. 

I also find the lack of movable bubbles at the endpoints of a path very unhelpful. It was one of those features that I loved about google maps, the ability to change your endpoints just by tapping and holding on the screen and moving the bubble/s to a new position. And the lack of a "scale" doesnt help WP either.

I have finally achieved the impossible: to get WP to lag. Yes, you heard that right. Again it was Nokia Drive. I pressed the back button to quit Drive and nothing happened. I thought I had missed the button and was about to press it again when all of a sudden I was at the homescreen. I have since found it lightly lagging in a couple of other occasions both times when browsing the marketplace. I pressed to open up the description of an app and nothing happens - and after abt 3 seconds it immediately reaches the description page. But then again, it could be because of the fact that I was on a lousy 3G connection as well.

On the brighter side I am now getting the feeling that the battery life is improving, although it could simply be because I am using it less intensively...
There you go.

Update:
I take back part of what I said above. Tapping and holding at a point in Nokia Maps  lets you choose it as the start or end of a journey. Though I'd still vote for Google's movable location bubbles, this indeed is what a good part of my gripe was about. And luckily Maps doesnt suffer from the random-direction-syndrome mentioned above. So thats something to lift my spirits


----------



## Shah (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> And some more updates (I have been using the phone quite a lot):
> 
> If you are used to google maps you are gonna be dissapointed. Nokia drive is currently not the slickest mapping/navigation solution around. Compared to Google maps app on android, I find the lack of the following two features almost criminal/ridiculous:
> 
> ...



What about the "Other" storage buddy???


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

1.41G 
I have quite a few more apps on my phone now, so I am not surprised. Tried and discarded few others as well.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Sorry for asking similar question again but I am a bit confused. Suppose if we receive any im message or email when the device is kept ideal with screen locked. Then we will hear any message tone/vibration or nothing?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ I dont use IM, but there is an option to keep the Wifi on even when the screen is locked, if thats what you are worried about. Cant find a similar option for data though.
Can someone who uses IM on WP8 comment?


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can someone recommend me a shop in delhi where I can get good skin for my lumia 920. Lumia 920 has glossy finish which makes it prone to micro-scratches. So a polyster skin is the only option to save it from microscratches


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I got a "moshi" yellow matte hard cover for mine @ Rs. 200 at a local shop here in bangalore. So just go around and check prices in some local small shops. Avoid the ones from FK


----------



## Empirial (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> ^^ I dont use IM, but there is an option to keep the Wifi on even when the screen is locked, if thats what you are worried about. Cant find a similar option for data though.
> Can someone who uses IM on WP8 comment?



Sir, a NL820 user in xda forum said,"Can't chat with ppl using IM+, I get all the messages once I unlock the screen again, same with emails". What am trying to know is that in non wp devices, whenever we receive an email, im or tweet then the phone vibrates, screen glows for few secs & we hear a tone (if assigned) just like receiving sms. So, is it same with wp8 devices or we will have to unlock & manually check for updates?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

7.8 is now being seeded for all wp7  Nokia devices. you should get a notification soon.


----------



## ironfreak (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any news about Lumia 620? It is 1st of Feb today...


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

cOOl WP 7.8 supports USSD now!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> cOOl WP 7.8 supports USSD now!


I've not heard about this. Are you sure?


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ironfreak said:


> Any news about Lumia 620? It is 1st of Feb today...


This week or next week for sure.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I've not heard about this. Are you sure?


Yeah 
My Friend with L 800 told me!


----------



## Empirial (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Sir, a NL820 user in xda forum said,"Can't chat with ppl using IM+, I get all the messages once I unlock the screen again, same with emails". What am trying to know is that in non wp devices, whenever we receive an email, im or tweet then the phone vibrates, screen glows for few secs & we hear a tone (if assigned) just like receiving sms. So, is it same with wp8 devices or we will have to unlock & manually check for updates?



Please Reply
Also, Is bluetooth file transfer feature available in WP8?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Please Reply
> Also, Is bluetooth file transfer feature available in WP8?



yes..


----------



## Empirial (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> yes..



Thanks 



Empirial said:


> Sir, a NL820 user in xda forum said,"Can't chat with ppl using IM+, I get all the messages once I unlock the screen again, same with emails". What am trying to know is that in non wp devices, whenever we receive an email, im or tweet then the phone vibrates, screen glows for few secs & we hear a tone (if assigned) just like receiving sms. So, is it same with wp8 devices or we will have to unlock & manually check for updates?



Can anyone please clear this confusion of mine?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please clear this confusion of mine?



I dont face this issue on WP7.  I highly doubt it that you'll face this issue with wp8. there must be some issue with the user's settings.


*btw,has anybody received the 7.8 update notification for Samsung Omnia W?*


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I dont face this issue on WP7.  I highly doubt it that you'll face this issue with wp8. there must be some issue with the user's settings.
> 
> 
> *btw,has anybody received the 7.8 update notification for Samsung Omnia W?*


Ask *sujoy_p.*


----------



## dabster (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, do you separate setting tos elect connection type UMTS and HSPA separately - read here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...3g-umts-prefereed-network-not-hsdpa-hspa.html
Also any ~20k Budget windows 8 phones ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

no I havent received any notification yet for my Omnia W...I am cheking regularly with Zune as well as directly with wifi...i am really waiting very eagerly


----------



## desiibond (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Same here.  Waiting impatiently for update for my omnia w.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lot of Omnia W users here, so I take it you guys will go for Lumia during your next upgrade?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



tkin said:


> Lot of Omnia W users here, so I take it you guys will go for Lumia during your next upgrade?



I ditched omnia w for galaxy s3. Enough of these lies and stabbing of those who try to stand by their side by Microsoft. Got absolutely pissed off when Microsoft denied wp8 for existing devices.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



dabster said:


> Guys, do you separate setting tos elect connection type UMTS and HSPA separately - read here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...3g-umts-prefereed-network-not-hsdpa-hspa.html
> Also any ~20k Budget windows 8 phones ?



HTC 8s. But I wouldn't recommend that.  Wait for Lumia 620


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



dabster said:


> Guys, do you separate setting tos elect connection type UMTS and HSPA separately - read here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...3g-umts-prefereed-network-not-hsdpa-hspa.html
> Also any ~20k Budget windows 8 phones ?



You could get the current phones but it would be LOT LOT better if you waited for the Lumia 620 
Will be right on your budget


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 620, fantastic phone, pathetic battery, seems some of Sony got into Nokia as well.


----------



## arescool (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Sir, a NL820 user in xda forum said,"Can't chat with ppl using IM+, I get all the messages once I unlock the screen again, same with emails". What am trying to know is that in non wp devices, whenever we receive an email, im or tweet then the phone vibrates, screen glows for few secs & we hear a tone (if assigned) just like receiving sms. So, is it same with wp8 devices or we will have to unlock & manually check for updates?



This problem was there with 7.5 because wifi used to get disabled as soon as screen was locked. 
But that is not the case with Windows Phone 8.

Cant comment on IM+ if they have updated their app or not.


----------



## ironfreak (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 620 is available?


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ironfreak said:


> Lumia 620 is available?


I heard it has been pushed to march


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Btw, I dont know if you are already using these apps, but have a look at some of the apps (Fuse, 9gag, wikipedia, the letter clock etc)developed by this guy called Rudy Huyn - just BEAUTIFUL. 

TBH I havent used all that many apps in the past (android) but these are just joyfully beautiful 
I was looking around for some replacement for Pulse reader on android when I stumbled across a couple of links that led me to these. Right now I am using Fuse with Ipsum theme and THIS is what the metro was designed for. If it could support alt-text for images, then here would be my first app-purchase. :>

Here is the link if you are interested:
Apps from Rudy Huyn | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I will get a device with WP 8.2 or something like that  .....WP7.5 is good enough , but I want file explorer and bluetooth transfer too


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

8.2 devices are more prone to face the same fate that 7.5 devices faced.  You buy 8.2 after a year and then few months later Microsoft says "the new Windows Phone is so radically different that we are going to enjoy trolling on each and every one of you again.  No wp9 for wp8.x devices".


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@pranav Next gen reader is the best one.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

When will indian version of Lumia 900 get a WP 7.8 update?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> When will indian version of Lumia 900 get a WP 7.8 update?



Nokia said that they have already pushed 7.8 update to lumias.  Software Update for Nokia Lumia with Windows Phone 7.8 - Nokia - India

If you already tried update in zune and couldnt find anything, well "WELCOME TO THE CLUB OF EAGERLY WAITING FOLKS"


----------



## Games Goblin (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, 7.8 update is already available on Zune, - you just have to use the cable trick I described in this thread - here is the post again



Games Goblin said:


> I used the Zune cable trick described here on my dad's 710 and got the 7.8 update - by using this trick most probably you wont get the 7.8 update first, but some older updates which were released before - I got the 7.8 update on the 3rd try. In the guide, they describe to pull out the Ethernet cable 2 secs after clicking on check for updates - this time depends on your internet speed - to find out the time after which to pull the cable - first connect the phone to Zune. When clicking on check for updates, start to count the no. of seconds it takes from clicking on check for updates till the time you get the "your phone is running on latest software" screen. In my case it was 42 seconds - take 3 fourths of that time - in my case 42*3/4 = 31.5 or 32 seconds - so I pulled out the cable 32 seconds after clicking on update and I was able to use this trick to update to 7.8. Please try this and report back.



I updated my dad's 710 using this trick I think on 1st week of Feb, here is a snap of it running 7.8

*i.imgur.com/x49SR46l.jpg

Dunno if it's just for Nokia models or all WP 7.x phones - try it and report back {edit: I guess its for all windows 7.x phones, from the comments at wpcentral, people with sammy omnia w and lg optimus 7 have used the trick to get the update (refer here and here)}


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@pranav fuse was my 1st purchase too



desiibond said:


> 8.2 devices are more prone to face the same fate that 7.5 devices faced.  You buy 8.2 after a year and then few months later Microsoft says "the new Windows Phone is so radically different that we are going to enjoy trolling on each and every one of you again.  No wp9 for wp8.x devices".



I doubt it is going to happen again, It uses the NT kernel now.


----------



## Empirial (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is it possible to transfer Call Logs & Text Messages from Android to WP8?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Is it possible to transfer Call Logs & Text Messages from Android to WP8?



I seriously doubt it. Cross platform data transfer in mobile arena is still far away.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Is it possible to transfer Call Logs & Text Messages from Android to WP8?



Why call logs?

Think messages is possible via .csv files


----------



## RBX (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The ethernet cable trick finally worked : )



EDIT: 
and it stopped after just 1 update : (

EDIT: Got another one; 14 seconds works for me.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> The ethernet cable trick finally worked : )
> View attachment 8936



its still not working for me.


----------



## ankit360 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i use omnia w previously . it's smooth . rock stable  but don't have enough software . so i switch to S2 . it's not worth to spend 25k + for windows phone 8


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^
There are a lot more apps now, comparatively, buddy 
yeah there are a few major names missing like instagram, pulse, flipboard etc but there are a lot of people who dont use them too...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

the major software I am missing is Nymgo...its there in android but not in WP ...its a VOIP client for calling


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Havent heard of that particular app. Btw, why not skype ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

nymgo is cheaper then skype...it cost 750mins for 500Rs .....skype is 550rs(10$) for 600mins


----------



## ankit360 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> ^^
> There are a lot more apps now, comparatively, buddy
> yeah there are a few major names missing like instagram, pulse, flipboard etc but there are a lot of people who dont use them too...



some apps like like opera mini casual game like pudding monster . even some software like ucweb , whatsapp won't work as great as it work in android .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

after getting tired of waiting for the update notification ,i gave up and used the disconnect trick. Now my omnia w is on WP 7.8. the whole update process took more than 2 hours- disconnecting and connecting the internet! it was frustrating. But now my phone feels refreshingly new and I like the update. Only after using 7.8 do you realise that how well the screen space is now utilized. Now you can have so much more on the start screen and not have huge tiles just to enable or disable Wifi.


----------



## ironfreak (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@ All WP8 owners....

Is 'other' storage in your phone growing up n up n up n up n up?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

My others storage is currently at 1.8G. A have a installed a lot of unwanted apps though. It was 1.82 at some point, but is gradually dropping.


----------



## Shah (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^It's good to hear that. But, still no one is clear as when will it increase or decrease.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> ^It's good to hear that. But, still no one is clear as when will it increase or decrease.


Its a bug, not fixed yet and is a curse for HTC 8S users as they have only 4GB of internal memory.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

hope they will fix this issue in apollo plus update.


----------



## Shah (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^I too wish the same. Otherwise, I have to postpone my purchase.

BTW, It would be nice if L720 has a smaller screen with higher RAM.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> after getting tired of waiting for the update notification ,i gave up and used the disconnect trick. Now my omnia w is on WP 7.8. the whole update process took more than 2 hours- disconnecting and connecting the internet! it was frustrating. But now my phone feels refreshingly new and I like the update. Only after using 7.8 do you realise that how well the screen space is now utilized. Now you can have so much more on the start screen and not have huge tiles just to enable or disable Wifi.



Wow.  2 hours?  Thanks max I tried was for 10 minutes and gave up.  I won't update till I see one and anyways,  am not using that phone now.  This is seriously pathetic.  Almost a month has passed since the update was announced and yet,  no update.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Since you don't use it you can wait. I seriously want to see how long does Samsung take to give you the notification. I was being stubborn about the update notification but I gave up. You don't.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia lumia 620 gets listed in Flipkart for Rs 15199.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> Nokia lumia 620 gets listed in Flipkart for Rs 15199.


Not bad, but was hoping for 12-14k


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Dont worry, the Lumia 520 will cover that price point


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

They may price 520 around 12k and 720 around 20k.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yep. Thats what I expect too. And at that price point, its got a great chance to succeed.There is nearly nothing else I can think of as a whole package at that price point unless some of those sony models come down in price.


----------



## max_snyper (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

When i saw windows devices from nokia..first thing came to my mind is L520,L620 are mid-range handsets so they are accordingly priced at 10-15k,
But When i saw specs of L720, i was puzzled,it was priced at 20k and ram was same as mid-range products 512mb......which you can definitely feel when apps take long time to load....I mean what was Nokia thinking when developing L720?
Are they gonna release a new version with 1gb or all-together new product "L730" or something...!


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



max_snyper said:


> When i saw windows devices from nokia..first thing came to my mind is L520,L620 are mid-range handsets so they are accordingly priced at 10-15k,
> But When i saw specs of L720, i was puzzled,it was priced at 20k and ram was same as mid-range products 512mb......which you can definitely feel when apps take long time to load....I mean what was Nokia thinking when developing L720?
> Are they gonna release a new version with 1gb or all-together new product "L730" or something...!


Win OS is a lot more optimized than Android, but 768MB would have been better, and Nokia lost the game a long time back, as long as MS haven't fixed the others storage bug, any Win phone with less than 16GB memory is not a good choice.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well, I guess its because they want to place it below the 820.


----------



## max_snyper (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^I think 768mb ram to L720 would have been justifiable....to the device itself and its price tag tooo....
Who would buy a device priced 20k with just 512mb ram.....!
I mean if comparing just the hardware itself to droids within that price range.....it would look a bit off.
If win 8 is optimized then no problem..but a buyer would always be a little skeptical about the performance.


----------



## hari1 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Other storage bug fix is coming. Cheer up guys.  
Windows Phone: fixes are coming for "other" storage issue - Neowin


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hari1 said:


> Other storage bug fix is coming. Cheer up guys.
> Windows Phone: fixes are coming for "other" storage issue - Neowin


Fantastic


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I really wish there was a lumia device between 820 and 920 with 720p screeen, Gorilla screen protection and a beefier battery with the other specs of L820..


----------



## ankit360 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

this is *nonsense* . if i pay 35k for 920 or 32k for s3 @ there lunch date and phone had problem with  (WP other storage problem. S3 emmc problem ) it better to buy phone 6-8 month after launch  so u save some money and lot's of bug get fix . 

it doesn't make any sense to buy phone @ high price during launch .


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Its a personal opinion. Anyways by waiting 8 months you are already staring at the next major phone release and better not buy the currently available models because they are going to get kicked off from the pedestal and also get a health price cut in the immediate future. Then even those new ones will have bugs at launch, so wait again for some 8 months and the cycle repeats. I agree its unfortunate, but thats how it is. You got to make your calls at some point of time and for someone else it may be the worst time possible in their opinion.


----------



## ironfreak (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Friends,

As we cannot install apps on SD card, I want to know, in phones having 8GB of internal storage, how much space is left to install apps? Are the photos stored internal memory can be moved to SD card? Where are the files transferred from bluetooth are stored?


----------



## Shah (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have a query. When I was surfing Windows Phone 8 homepage, I read that 512MB RAM is the minimum requirement and Some features won't work on phones with less than 1GB RAM. But, no where it is mentioned what features won't work. Can anyone one, tell me what will not work? 

First, the "Other" storage bug(Finally, MS promised an update for it). Now, the "less than 1GB RAM" thing. What's going on with WP8?

If some major features of WP8 are not going to work, I won't be buying L720 or L820. I know L820 has 1GB RAM. But, I like the 720 more than the 820.

For all those who said L720 should have 768MB of RAM, It should actually have 1GB of RAM. Even 768MB is not enough for WP8. WP8 is too resource hungry, yet it doesn't lag...


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Though I couldnt find specifics, it seems multitasking is the most affected feature.

Possibly doesnt support realtime GPS tracking in the background/under the lockscreen. Another area could be the simultaneous apps that could be open. I am just guessing here, I have no concrete data. I'll wait for someone more knowledgeable to comment.


----------



## Shah (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I think no one knows what wont work.


----------



## Games Goblin (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*Microsoft temporarily suspends Windows Phone 7.8 updates*



> Microsoft has stopped Windows Phone 7.8 updates for the aged Windows Phone smartphones like the Nokia Lumia 800, Lumia 900 and Lumia 610. The company is working to fix a software glitch in the release, but it's unclear how long the suspension will last.



_Source - GSMArena_


----------



## Shah (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 620 is shipping with "other" storage fix. will post source tomorrow.


----------



## ironfreak (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Lumia 620 is shipping with "other" storage fix. will post source tomorrow.



Huh?? This is surprising  I went today at a major retailer and and he said all the 20 handsets he received yesterday are sold out on first day. And please post source.. ASAP.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 620 shipping with updated firmware also has new Storage management options | Windows Phone Central

You're welcome


----------



## Shah (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ironfreak said:


> Huh?? This is surprising  I went today at a major retailer and and he said all the 20 handsets he received yesterday are sold out on first day. And please post source.. ASAP.


Sorry, I was browsing from Mobile. That's why I didn't post the Source. Maybe, a google search would have fetched you that.



pranav0091 said:


> Lumia 620 shipping with updated firmware also has new Storage management options | Windows Phone Central
> 
> You're welcome



Thanks for posting the source.


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey Guys,

I plan to buy a new mobile before 31st March,May be I will go for Lumia 620(Its Windows 8 not 7.8 , right???)..I used my didi's windows 7.5 phone which was given to MS developers, I was amazed by its fluid OS, screen etc, but then again I got disappointed with file transfer, bTooth sharing and even Ringtone settings.
I just want to know whether the issue that I mentioned got fixed with new Windows 8 OS? I may not bother about Games and stuff but I want video codec support Like H264, xvid,flv vids to be played without any conversion, and copying and paste it in the device.

Also I may go for Lumia 820(Although seems like bit overpriced) if it tempts me enough and Ofcourse if I get my year end bonus before 31st March.

I am open to droid phones too, Do suggest some sub 20K rivals.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yes..Lumia 620 runs on Windows Phone 8. All the mentioned issued are resolved.


----------



## Games Goblin (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

eBay has a deal going on only for today - Brand new Lumia 620 for just Rs.13,379.00 shipped. - LINK

Anybody still on the fence for a new WP phone or an upgrade should check it out

Edit: Listing has ended


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yey at last I updated my phone to WP7.8 using a software called Seveneighter ....and its very easy i would say

after that I got 2 more updates now...lets see whats the changes 

OS version 7.10.8862.144


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Bought my first Windows phone...It is *Lumia 820*


Got disappointed at first because I did not know that this phone needs a microsim. Have to change my sim, can not do before Monday. 

and to set Mp3 ringtone I still depend on Zune, that is a drag.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Congrats 

Nope, there is the ringtone maker app by Nokia in the marketplace. Use it


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Managed to cut my sim to micro sim....so using the phone right now to type this post. I can not find a solution to that "other" memory bug.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Its coming in the next update not much more than two months away. Dont lose sleep on it


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can you please suggest a good media player with better equalizers and video player that supports flv at least?? My lumia does not support subtitles,mkv and flv files.

Well, its really fun to post replies from mobile. Loving my new toy.


----------



## Shah (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia has launched Lumia 520 and Lumia 720, officially, in India. (You read it right?? In INDIA). Prices have not been revealed yet. The devices will hit stores in April, itself.(i.e, within a month) 

Hopefully, both the devices will launch with the "other" bug fix. But, still the "512MB" RAM in L720 is something to look for. From the pricing of L620, I hope the L720 to be priced around 20k.

Source: Nokia launches Lumia 720 and Lumia 520 with Windows Phone 8 in India | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## hari1 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Nokia has launched Lumia 520 and Lumia 720, officially, in India. (You read it right?? In INDIA). Prices have not been revealed yet. The devices will hit stores in April, itself.(i.e, within a month)
> 
> Hopefully, both the devices will launch with the "other" bug fix. But, still the "512MB" RAM in L720 is something look for. From the pricing of L620, I hope the L720 to be priced around 20k.
> 
> Source: Nokia launches Lumia 720 and Lumia 520 with Windows Phone 8 in India | NDTV Gadgets



Definiely better than all cheap android phones out out there.


----------



## Shah (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hari1 said:


> Definiely better than all cheap android phones out out there.



Lumia 520 will be selling like hot-cakes because of its price, looks and UI. Most youngsters will buy it. There is no second thought on it. It's a nice move by Nokia India.


EDIT: Flipkart is accepting pre-orders for Lumia 520 at 10,499 only. It's really VFM. It's one of the best phones in that range. But, It will have to face tough competition from Indian brands' products.


----------



## hari1 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Lumia 520 will be selling like hot-cakes because of its price, looks and UI. Most youngsters will buy it. There is no second thought on it. It's a nice move by Nokia India.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Flipkart is accepting pre-orders for Lumia 520 at 10,499 only. It's really VFM. It's one of the best phones in that range. But, It will have to face tough competition from Indian brands' products.



Now just wait for the phone to arrive on other websites to use discount coupons


----------



## Shah (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hari1 said:


> Now just wait for the phone to arrive on other websites to use discount coupons



And, there is no word on pricing of L720, yet.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ That's gr8 news, however is there anyway that I can play mkv files in them? If possible can u guys say what are the supported video formats.

Cause I have a PSP and converting the video files to the supported format is a nightmare.


----------



## Shah (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Sudh4r said:


> ^ That's gr8 news, however is there anyway that I can play mkv files in them? If possible can u guys say what are the supported video formats.
> 
> Cause I have a PSP and converting the video files to the supported format is a nightmare.



AFAIK, VLC is porting its video player to WP8. So, you don't need to worry about it, at least now. But, the launch date of the app is yet unannounced.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Yes I read that news - KICKSTARTER project - not sure when it will be released. But as of now there is no apps rite ?


----------



## Shah (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Sudh4r said:


> ^ Yes I read that news - KICKSTARTER project - not sure when it will be released. But as of now there is no apps rite ?



Sorry, dude. I don't know about the availability of Apps in Windows Store. Check with WP8 owners. They can help you.


----------



## Krow (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Some friends say WhatsApp is not that good in WP.

Lumia 520 launched at 10.5k. Fantastic value for money.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> Some friends say WhatsApp is not that good in WP.
> 
> Lumia 520 launched at 10.5k. Fantastic value for money.



Yes, whatsapp is buggy as I see it. Missing notifications if you havent opened the app after a phone restart, lightly laggy UI. 
Personally, never liked whatsapp or any other IM clients, simply because I hate being always answerable. Uninstalled it after checking it out.
Apparently the new skype is pretty good.


----------



## ironfreak (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hello friends,

I got Lumia 620 a few days back. Fantastic phone. I am loving it. We all know the initial impression. I'll post my opinion after around 2 weeks of use.


----------



## Shah (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ironfreak said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got Lumia 620 a few days back. Fantastic phone. I am loving it. We all know the initial impression. I'll post my opinion after around 2 weeks of use.



Congrats, dude. Post some pics too. BTW, What color have you bought??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well, even I was looking for Lumia 620. But today I came upon Lumia 520.

And did a compare on flipkart and here's what I got => Nokia Lumia 520 vs Nokia Lumia 620: Compare Mobiles: Flipkart.com

Well, I can't understand, 520 is 5k less than 620 but has bigger screen, better battery, specs are same as 620. Am I missing anything else?


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ 520 don't have a LED FLASH and no front camera. Everything else under the hood is same.


----------



## Shah (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Sudh4r said:


> ^ 520 don't have a LED FLASH and no front camera. Everything else under the hood is same.



L520 is generations ahead than L620 in terms of design. But, It's my personal opinion.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> L520 is generations ahead than L620 in terms of design. But, It's my personal opinion.



Hey I was pointing the diff b/w 520 and 620 to krishnandu.sarkar. The FK link says that the 520 has a FLASH, obviously an err.

P.S I too like  520's design over 620.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah. Thanks. I found out that while googling it out.

Well, 520 Looks much better than 620. Also I don't need Front Camera and I never capture pics using phone camera generally. So LED Flash doesn't matters much for me.

But in general, I guess 520 is much more VFM.


----------



## Shah (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah. Thanks. I found out that while googling it out.
> 
> Well, 520 Looks much better than 620. Also I don't need Front Camera and I never capture pics using phone camera generally. So LED Flash doesn't matters much for me.
> 
> But in general, I guess 520 is much more VFM.




If the front cam and LED are not deal-breakers, you should go ahead with L520. But, beware that some apps and features won't work on 512MB RAM.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ Like what? Can you please explain? In that case those things should not also run on 620 too I guess.


----------



## Shah (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^ Like what? Can you please explain? In that case those things should not also run on 620 too I guess.



I too don't know what exactly won't work. But games like Asphalt 7 require minimum 1GB of RAM. A 512MB version of Asphalt is already in works. Regarding the features, Microsoft has not mentioned anything, anywhere. But, It seems like Multitasking is the most affected feature because of the less RAM.

Remember, All the devices having less 1GB of RAM have this inability. That includes HTC WP 8S, Nokia L520, L620 and L720.


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*Reporting a serious issue on my newly bought Lumia 820.*
I had my phone sync with my FB,GMail and Hotmail account. Messenger and People Hub were working perfectly.

From yesterday I am unable to chat. In 'Messenger' hub it is not showing my online friends, also can not send a Facebook message since then.

But, my online feeds and notification is showing in People hub. So network is not an issue.

Googled it, seems like many people is facing this issue, but none got a solution. Seems like only solution is to use some other app for online chat.
But that is a drag for me, as I would like to see my text and FB ims in same thread. That was whole point of 'Messaging' hub

Since then I have tried,

*1.Restaring the Phone
2.Switching Data connection off and on
3.Turning Flight mode off an on,
4.Resyncing my Online accounts.*

None of those work.


----------



## Shah (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> *Reporting a serious issue on my newly bought Lumia 820.*
> I had my phone sync with my FB,GMail and Hotmail account. Messenger and People Hub were working perfectly.
> 
> From yesterday I am unable to chat. In 'Messenger' hub it is not showing my online friends, also can not send a Facebook message since then.
> ...



Is this a problem with Lumia 820 or is it because of the OS?


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@^   No , seems like an OS problem..Happening Lumia 900,800 and 600series too.

See this link, many people  are having same issue. Now, I am starting to get disappointed.



WP8 - can't connect to see who's online - Microsoft Community


----------



## Shah (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> @^   No , seems like an OS problem..Happening Lumia 900,800 and 600series too.



Looks like there are lot of issues with WP. Hope, MS will give an update to fix this issue, too.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

There are 2 more minor difference between 520 and 620

620 have nokia clear black display where 520 is normal led screen
620 have gorilla glass where 520 have some scratch resistant glass but not gorrila

also people have reported that the build quality of 620 is much better than 520...520 feels plastic and less sturdy


----------



## Shah (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sujoyp said:


> There are 2 more minor difference between 520 and 620
> 
> 620 have nokia clear black display where 520 is normal led screen
> 620 have gorilla glass where 520 have some scratch resistant glass but not gorrila
> ...



I didn't knew about that display thing. Thanks for the information, buddy.


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Seems like number of issues in wp8 is very high. There ought to be a separate sticky thread for this


----------



## Shah (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Seems like number of issues in wp8 is very high. There ought to be a separate sticky thread for this



I too agree with you. I think Microsoft wishes to learn it the hard way.



Amithansda said:


> Seems like number of issues in wp8 is very high. There ought to be a separate sticky thread for this



I too agree with you. I think Microsoft wishes to learn it the hard way.


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

But, I still can't dislike my phone...interface is so nice,elegant and clean.


----------



## Shah (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> But, I still can't dislike my phone...*interface is so nice,elegant and clean.*



That's I too like in WP8. Not only me, But All, those who love WP8, are going gaga over it for the UI. You either love it or hate it.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

hey guys i m looking to buy a windows phone too which one is better L620 or L520?? i dont know about the availability of L520 it seems good to me and VFM since i lost my E7 i m like without phone  -_-


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'd vote for 620. I bought 620 yesterday and I'm really loving it. One thing I'd like to ask is, the handset didn't came with any Screenguard or Cover. Should I get one Screenguard or it is meant to be like that only? It's a total fingerprint magnet.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any idea what games we might expect to run on Lumia 520 ?
Any links explaining in detail about the 512MB ram issue ?
That is a huge deal breaker for me..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'd vote for 620. I bought 620 yesterday and I'm really loving it. One thing I'd like to ask is, the handset didn't came with any Screenguard or Cover. Should I get one Screenguard or it is meant to be like that only? It's a total fingerprint magnet.



I have read that 620 dont have gorrila glass soo its better u put a scratch guard.


----------



## hari1 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can anyone having WP8 devices tell me if contacts sync works properly?
Earlier I had an Omnia W with WP 7.5 .Before switching to this phone from my old android phone, all my contacts were synced to Google. I entered my same Google account in the Omnia and the sync never worked properly. Only the names of all the contacts were synced and not numbers. Very few numbers got synced. Earlier I thought it is a problem with Google. So I transferred my contacts to Hotmail.But the problem was not solved. Then I tried to import contacts from SIM card but the import button would just become greyed out by pressing and nothing happened. This problem was not solved even by updating the phone.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hari1 said:


> Can anyone having WP8 devices tell me if contacts sync works properly?
> Earlier I had an Omnia W with WP 7.5 .Before switching to this phone from my old android phone, all my contacts were synced to Google. I entered my same Google account in the Omnia and the sync never worked properly. Only the names of all the contacts were synced and not numbers. Very few numbers got synced. Earlier I thought it is a problem with Google. So I transferred my contacts to Hotmail.But the problem was not solved. Then I tried to import contacts from SIM card but the import button would just become greyed out by pressing and nothing happened. This problem was not solved even by updating the phone.



Yep. Confirming that contacts-sync works just fine.


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 520 out in shops?


----------



## hari1 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What about import from SIM card? Does it let us choose which contacts we want to import from the large number of contacts stored in the SIM?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hari1 said:


> What about import from SIM card? Does it let us choose which contacts we want to import from the large number of contacts stored in the SIM?



Dont know, havent tried. But if you coming from a smartphone, which is what it seems, copying from the SIM card is pretty much as bad as you can possibly do. Get a .csv and do a clean addition to your live or google account. Further, Nokia phones come with a contacts transfer app, though I havent used it.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Has anyone tried POST Peurtico update with their Lumia 920 / 820? There are numerous improvements. Specially with battery. I can wait to get a firmware update


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I guess, it's the first user review on Lumia 520.
NOKIA LUMIA 520 - VOZ REVIEW - vozForums

PS - Site is not in English, translate.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Lumia 520 out in shops?



not yet released even  i m waiting for it too.


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> not yet released even  i m waiting for it too.


Same thing here. For some reason, i like Windows over Android.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Same thing here. For some reason, i like Windows over Android.



i hope it come out in first week of april my nokia E7 was stolen some days ago  so i need a new phone asap


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So bad. Understood.
4 Swappable backplates (leaving 1 on the phone)-- Are they coming with the phone-box , or else have to buy separately?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> So bad. Understood.
> 4 Swappable backplates (leaving 1 on the phone)-- Are they coming with the phone-box , or else have to buy separately?



probably we have to buy them separately it lacks flash but i hope the camera is not a crappy one 5MP seems okay


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Has anyone tried POST Peurtico update with their Lumia 920 / 820? There are numerous improvements. Specially with battery. I can wait to get a firmware update



Mine is a portico. Camera is sharp, much sharper when viewed on the computer. Battery life is decent, bu there is a bug in the battery indicator that crops up once in a while. Nothing very annoying though.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sujoyp said:


> I have read that 620 dont have gorrila glass soo its better u put a scratch guard.



Are you sure? I think 620 comes with Gorilla Glass.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Are you sure? I think 620 comes with Gorilla Glass.



Nope. No gorilla glass. But comes with some variety of scratch proof glass. Gorilla glass is a bit overrated IMO, I mean I havent seen all that many gorilla glass clad phones without a screen guard.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@pranav u r right...even my omnia w have gorrila glass but the 1st thing i did is put scratch guard


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> probably we have to buy them separately it lacks flash but i hope the camera is not a crappy one 5MP seems okay



Camera quality is bad.. Even worse than Micromax a110
Really bad move by nokia


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sujoyp said:


> @pranav u r right...even my omnia w have gorrila glass but the 1st thing i did is put scratch guard



Same here 



Nerevarine said:


> Camera quality is bad.. Even worse than Micromax a110
> Really bad move by nokia



Source?

Because GSMarena thinks its a decent camera for the price.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'm not that concerned about the Camera. As I don't use Phone Camera much. But for casual shoots it's fine for me. And for some serious things I always have Sony P&S


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a youtube video .. just search for it


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm not that concerned about the Camera. As I don't use Phone Camera much. But for casual shoots it's fine for me. And for some serious things I always have Sony P&S



I have seen the quality of the camera. Its quite good for the 5MP (better than LG Optimus L9)


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'd go by this and conclude that its a decent camera for the price, nothing outstanding on either extremes.

Photo Compare Tool - GSMArena.com


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

NOKIA wont disappoint us in the Camera Section.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Mine is a portico. Camera is sharp, much sharper when viewed on the computer. Battery life is decent, bu there is a bug in the battery indicator that crops up once in a while. Nothing very annoying though.



All indian versions of Lumia 920 came with portico update. The new update is much better with very good memory utilization.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Nerevarine said:


> Camera quality is bad.. Even worse than Micromax a110
> Really bad move by nokia



source please? i saw some reviews too its not as bad as your stating


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 820 camera is okay I guess, Brilliant picture in daylight but pathetic in low light. But, no mobile camera will give good pictures in low light I guess.


----------



## Flash (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Regarding 520 review,


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Lumia 820 camera is okay I guess, Brilliant picture in daylight but pathetic in low light. But, no mobile camera will give good pictures in low light I guess.



Hi there, meet the Lumia 920


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Hi there, meet the Lumia 920



  Lot better than iPhone4s , I noticed. 
Bdw, is it good in low light too??
How was headphone supplied in the box?? Mine was like dabba. One worst of headphones I have seen in my entire life. But, using Creative EP630 in this phone is like peace of mind.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

maybe its not that bad.. but i was expecting nokia to be better .. my bad


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/172026-2014-spells-end-windows-phone-7-8-8-support.html


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^Not very accurate.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How come no Nokia Pureview lumia device rumors?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Blame the OS and chipset. AFAIK, there is no OS apart from symbian that supports such crazy resolutions that enable any meaningful oversampling.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guys...most of you guys may be aware..
but for information...nokia 820 price has been reduced..its available for 23500 in flikart. additional 5% discount is also applicable on cc/dc and internet banking.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WOW. That is VFM.

Makes me wonder where the 720 will fit in. It surely has to be now at 18-19k which is arguably a even better deal than the 620...


----------



## Shah (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> WOW. That is VFM.
> 
> Makes me wonder where the 720 will fit in. It surely has to be now at 18-19k which is arguably a even better deal than the 620...



But, still the 512MB RAM is making me worry.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

If they put in 1G of RAM as well, then it cant possibly be priced lower than the 820 I guess..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i don't think there will be any production cost difference between 512 mb and 1gb ram. if so, it will be very minimal.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Temple run for windows phone is out now... Check it guys..



pranav0091 said:


> Mine is a portico. Camera is sharp, much sharper when viewed on the computer. Battery life is decent, bu there is a bug in the battery indicator that crops up once in a while. Nothing very annoying though.



what battery bug are you facing?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

any EA games available for Windows Phone ?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Nerevarine said:


> any EA games available for Windows Phone ?



There are many ea games.. Search them on windows phone store


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> i don't think there will be any production cost difference between 512 mb and 1gb ram. if so, it will be very minimal.



Not cost. Product differentiation. Market-driven.



Gauravs90 said:


> Temple run for windows phone is out now... Check it guys..
> 
> 
> 
> what battery bug are you facing?



I have once seen my battery indicator stuck at 59% after a couple of hours of charging and the I play a game for 5 minutes (all while charging) and when I come back to the homescreen, its 100% battery full.



Gauravs90 said:


> There are many ea games.. Search them on windows phone store



Asphalt 7, Hot pursuit, Temple run, gravity guy 1 and 2, galactic reign, Dredd vs zombies etc are some good games, not necessarily from EA.


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 520 on eBay 
NOKIA LUMIA 520


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Lumia 520 on eBay
> NOKIA LUMIA 520



yeah saw it yesterday too! so hopefully coming first week of april 
and some discounts/coupons available too! it will be cost somewhere 9.5k if we pay through CC or DC


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Does asphalt 7 work on Lumia 520 ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Asphalt 7 needs 1GB RAM. But developers are working on a patch for making it able to run on 512MB RAM devices.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I have once seen my battery indicator stuck at 59% after a couple of hours of charging and the I play a game for 5 minutes (all while charging) and when I come back to the homescreen, its 100% battery full.


Strange!!!! My lumia 820 dosen't do that. Does this phenomenon occurs always or at random interval.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gauravs90 said:


> Strange!!!! My lumia 820 dosen't do that. Does this phenomenon occurs always or at random interval.



Actually, It has occurred only once


----------



## ankit360 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

iGyaan.in | Temple Run Comes To Windows Phone 8, Requires Minimum 1GB RAM!


either developer or Ms gone crazy


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> So what that means is, the HTC 8S worth Rs.19,000 or the Nokia Lumia 620, worth Rs.15,000 won’t be able to play a basic game like Temple Run, which even an entry-level Android smartphone can run without much hiccups. Not to mention that the Windows Phone 7.x users have been forgotten as well.




Sums it all.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

is it true? i am not able to find this minimum requirement any where..probably some wp8 users can check and confirm.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ankit360 said:


> iGyaan.in | Temple Run Comes To Windows Phone 8, Requires Minimum 1GB RAM!
> 
> 
> either developer or Ms gone crazy



unbelievable!! a iphone 3gs can easily run temple without much hickups


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

520 is out in flipkart.


----------



## Shah (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ankit360 said:


> iGyaan.in | Temple Run Comes To Windows Phone 8, Requires Minimum 1GB RAM!
> 
> 
> either developer or Ms gone crazy



After reading this, My desire to get the L720 is thinning. I should have to wait for the price of L820 to drop further.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> After reading this, My desire to get the L720 is thinning. I should have to wait for the price of L820 to drop further.



its already dropped to 23k around from 25.5k even u can get it for 22k also..i think by paying with cards check flipkart


----------



## Shah (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> its already dropped to 23k around from 25.5k even u can get it for 22k also..i think by paying with cards check flipkart



I know the price of L820 dropped to 23k. But, the resolution is a complete deal-breaker at this price point too. If the price drops by another 2k or so, then it is a worthy consideration.

A query to WP8 device owners: Is Data Sense available in your device?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

hopefully the price will be drop to 20k when lumia 720 releases i will be getting 520 asap as it out in stores


----------



## Shah (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> hopefully the price will be drop to 20k when lumia 720 releases i will be getting 520 asap as it out in stores



But, I don't think so. Because, if it happens, the sale of one device will be eaten up by the other device.


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anybody bought Lumia 520 from flipkart here?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> But, I don't think so. Because, if it happens, the sale of one device will be eaten up by the other device.



true. yeah lets see!


----------



## Shah (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> true. yeah lets see!



If Nokia had given L720 1GB of RAM, then no one will opt for L820. That's why Nokia gave L720 only 512MB RAM. (Me thinks.)


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> If Nokia had given L720 1GB of RAM, then no one will opt for L820. That's why Nokia gave L720 only 512MB RAM. (Me thinks.)



yea otherwise it would have killed L820 completely


----------



## arian29 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

wp 7.8 still not on zune


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ My friend has Lumia 710, and he updated to 7.8 last week.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



arian29 said:


> wp 7.8 still not on zune



Even I've got it for my Omnia w



ankit360 said:


> iGyaan.in | Temple Run Comes To Windows Phone 8, Requires Minimum 1GB RAM!
> 
> 
> either developer or Ms gone crazy



A lot of Game ports need 1 gb on the V 1.0 release. This is so that they can release the game early. then the developers optimise it for 512 mb. wait for a few weeks, TR should get optimised too.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> ^ My friend has Lumia 710, and he updated to 7.8 last week.



How How How.. 

This is what i am getting 

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/2461/capturedoh.jpg


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> A lot of Game ports need 1 gb on the V 1.0 release. This is so that they can release the game early. then the developers optimise it for 512 mb. wait for a few weeks, TR should get optimised too.



True, it's the fault of the developers for not optimising temple run for 512MB RAM devices.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

7.8 update is still not there in zune...I also updated omnia w with a software...but it got all updates properly and 2 new updates after 7.8 too


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Nerevarine said:


> Camera quality is bad.. Even worse than Micromax a110
> Really bad move by nokia



Photos taken with Lumia 520!


[h=2]FM Radio Feature Returns To Windows Phone 8, Nokia Lumia 920 & Lumia 820 To Get Updates[/h]


----------



## Shah (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Photos taken with Lumia 520!



The leaked photos are unofficial. So, we can't be 100% sure that the same camera unit will be used in the production unit.



Gearbox said:


> Photos taken with Lumia 520!



The leaked photos are unofficial. So, we can't be 100% sure that the same camera unit will be used in the production unit.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*


If you download and view in 720p, you can see a lot of grain in the blurred out areas..
Im not saying, its bad quality for 15k device.. but coming from Nokia, i expected it to be a lot better


----------



## Shah (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Nerevarine said:


> If you download and view in 720p, you can see a lot of grain in the blurred out areas..
> Im not saying, its bad quality for 15k device.. but coming from Nokia, i expected it to be a lot better



But, we were talking about L520.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Do you expect L520's video quality to be better than L620 ?


----------



## Shah (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Nerevarine said:


> Do you expect L520's video quality to be better than L620 ?



Not at all. But, Nokia may have used the same 5MP sensor in both the devices. Yet, L520 lacks a flash.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Are you sure that video was uploaded without compression of some sort/format conversion?

The guy seems to be poking the camera at the flowers. Not a good sign.


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> The leaked photos are unofficial. So, we can't be 100% sure that the same camera unit will be used in the production unit.



But, the phone model showed by flickr on the *top-right* cant be changed by the uploader right?
Maybe someone who knows flickr well, can answer it

*i.imgur.com/FpHb5Ti.png


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

They can. That identification is based on the EXIF data for the photo, which is pretty easy to fake apparently.


----------



## ksundar (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Ohhhh!!!.....Balle Ballle Balle....! Bought my beloved WP8.........> Nokia Lumia 620....sexy yellow!!!!!!!    Dudes....guide me for some basic important apps (only freeware please,no dabbu!),I'll enjoy.....hooh haah haa haaaaahhh!      *i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/IMG_0335.jpg     Give me more suggestions....Thankkkkkkkkkkkksss!


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@ksundar - Congrats on the purchase.
Do post a review, if possible.


----------



## Shah (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ksundar said:


> Ohhhh!!!.....Balle Ballle Balle....! Bought my beloved WP8.........> Nokia Lumia 620....sexy yellow!!!!!!!    Dudes....guide me for some basic important apps (only freeware please,no dabbu!),I'll enjoy.....hooh haah haa haaaaahhh!      *i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/IMG_0335.jpg     Give me more suggestions....Thankkkkkkkkkkkksss!



Congrats! Post a review, dude.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@ksundar - Whether the headset's color is same as the handset?
I mean, in yours - Is the headset also YELLOW in colour?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Congrats @ksundar 

I'm also enjoying my First WP8 (Lumia 620) 

After using it for a week, I really think WP8 has future if MS fix few basic things. And I'm enjoying it more than Android.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

congrats ksundar. Welcome to the club


----------



## ksundar (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> @ksundar - Whether the headset's color is same as the handset?
> I mean, in yours - Is the headset also YELLOW in colour?



Headset and data cable is BLACK in all coloured 620s (even in white 620 it is black)!

Hi all,thanks for your wishes!  I'm learning to use L620 gradually,Installed few apps like connectivity shortcuts,battery status,advanced eng dictionary,espn,truecaller,skype,Rapdialler,simply weather,tubepro,wallpaper hd,weave news,whatsapp and more.Suggest me more app,if I've missed it!   *i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/wp_ss_20130403_0001.png


----------



## Shah (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ksundar said:


> Headset and data cable is BLACK in all coloured 620s (even in white 620 it is black)!
> 
> Hi all,thanks for your wishes!  I'm learning to use L620 gradually,Installed few apps like connectivity shortcuts,battery status,advanced eng dictionary,espn,truecaller,skype,Rapdialler,simply weather,tubepro,wallpaper hd,weave news,whatsapp and more.Suggest me more app,if I've missed it!   *i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/wp_ss_20130403_0001.png



Are the back panels available separately, now?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You might want like to check out some other apps like Fantasia Painter, Fuse, Metrotube, Photosynth, Skydrive, Photobeamer to name a few


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Are the back panels available separately, now?


I saw Lumia 520 unboxing video in Youtube, there were no back panels inside the box.


----------



## har (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Review !! Review !! Review !! 
How long does it take for Nokia to launch their 520 in stores. Waiting for too damn long 
Anyway Lumia 620 price reduced by 1k to 14k to counter huge price differene between 520 and 520.
520 still has the better battery and looks though


----------



## ksundar (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@pranav0091,Thanks for sharing app list.....!   L520 lacks secondary camera,NFC chip,Dolby Audio output but has a better battery and 4" screen......! L620 is a correct combo with a decent price!   UPdate:   Nimbuzz update brings live tiles and lock screen support!


----------



## har (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ksundar said:


> @pranav0091,Thanks for sharing app list.....!   L520 lacks secondary camera,NFC chip,Dolby Audio output but has a better battery and 4" screen......! L620 is a correct combo with a decent price!   UPdate:   Nimbuzz update brings live tiles and lock screen support!



Both are good VFM. I dont need a secondary camera or a flash. Besides the L520 looks way better and has a bigger screen and bigger battery. But the L620 does have a clear black display. So it comes down to one's priorities. I would be satisfied with the 520  Anyway Nokia got the pricing right this time


----------



## Shah (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> I saw Lumia 520 unboxing video in Youtube, there were no back panels inside the box.



I know that the panels are not included with the box. But, they can be bought separately. I just asked If it is available for L620/L820 in stores now. At the launch of L820 and L620, it was unavailable.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia pricing is awesome this time...520-10.5k  620-14k  720-18k  820-22k  ....but 920 is still costly 

A few applications other then previous said ones are - 
Lockscreen style - create custom lock screens
flashlight-x - for led torch
gmap - for superb maps of google..work only online
private lite - for locking photo and video


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sujoyp said:


> Nokia pricing is awesome this time...520-10.5k  620-14k  720-18k  820-22k  ....but 920 is still costly
> 
> A few applications other then previous said ones are -
> Lockscreen style - create custom lock screens
> ...



Where did you get the price of 720?


----------



## Shah (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Where did you get the price of 720?



It is just an estimation. Nokia has said that they would launch 720 below 20k. The price of 620 has dropped to 14k. This means the price of 720 will be around 18k.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> It is just an estimation. Nokia has said that they would launch 720 below 20k. The price of 620 has dropped to 14k. This means the price of 720 will be around 18k.



look this NOKIA LUMIA 720
how come is this possible? the official price is not even revealed yet by nokia i doubt the seller it could be a fake phone


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ 5 sold


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> ^ 5 sold



yeah kinda surprising!


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> *LUMIA 720 IS NOT YET LAUNCHED. SO WHEN WE GET THE DELIVERY?*
> _As we already mentioned in the listing its a PRE-ORDER, the product is not Launched yet. & expected launching date is 19-25th april & price set by Nokia is 16990/- We are giving at lowest price on WEB with additional Discount Codes for limited booking for limited period of time...Once the product is launched we will ship within 1Week.. and if you have specific color choice than we need 2weeks time to ship after the product is launched._



He said, NOKIA announced the price.. .


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> He said, NOKIA announced the price.. .



yeah..when and where ? lol seems fake to me now


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

He should've priced that based on Dollar-->Rupee conversion.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> He should've priced that based on Dollar-->Rupee conversion.



if its genuine i m sure they will sell like hotcakes even i m thinking of jumping to 720 from 520  16k is fair deal and seems true VFM


----------



## Shah (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> look this NOKIA LUMIA 720
> how come is this possible? the official price is not even revealed yet by nokia i doubt the seller it could be a fake phone



Something is Fishy! If it is true, My next device will be a L720 irrespective of its RAM.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Something is Fishy! If it is true, My next device will be a L720 irrespective of its RAM.



yeah..after 7.5% discount its 15.2k 
i doubt this


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> yeah..after 7.5% discount its 15.2k
> i doubt this



Better Deal than Lumia 620.  Lets wait and watch.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 920 vs Nokia Lumia 720: Low light picture samples | WMPoweruser

720 pics are more natural than 920.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any specific launch date in inida? I am planning to gift one to dad and then will compare it with my Lumia 920


----------



## Shah (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Any specific launch date in inida? I am planning to gift one to dad and then will compare it with my Lumia 920



If the link posted by ujjwal007 is to be believed, then L720 will be here by the end of this month. I, also, remember Nokia saying that the L720 will be available in mid-April in India. So, It is not far away. Just a couple of weeks to go.


----------



## Pancul (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 620 in Rs. 12,445 on HS18 super deals.....

25 mins remaining


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> If the link posted by ujjwal007 is to be believed, then L720 will be here by the end of this month. I, also, remember Nokia saying that the L720 will be available in mid-April in India. So, It is not far away. Just a couple of weeks to go.



i hope...its true...15.2k is not a bad deal...but i doubt the seller but he already sold 16 phones and if u observed the same seller is taking pre-orders for samsung galaxy S4 and L520...



dashing.sujay said:


> Nokia Lumia 920 vs Nokia Lumia 720: Low light picture samples | WMPoweruser
> 
> 720 pics are more natural than 920.



nice


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The wait is over. . 
Nokia Lumia 520 to be available in Indian markets from tomorrow, priced at Rs 10,499


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> The wait is over. .
> Nokia Lumia 520 to be available in Indian markets from tomorrow, priced at Rs 10,499



 i hope 720 is on its way too! i will wait till it comes out


----------



## har (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Will try and get my 520 today 
Any color recommendations ?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



har said:


> Will try and get my 520 today
> Any color recommendations ?



yellow or white  anyways covers are changeable so no problem


----------



## har (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*


I'll probably get white. Cyan seems to be the most popular color for Lumia's though.
Anyway changeable covers so I'll get whatever is available !!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



har said:


> I'll probably get white. Cyan seems to be the most popular color for Lumia's though.
> Anyway changeable covers so I'll get whatever is available !!



yup my mom  likes white colour too  but dont you think...it will get dull soon... we will be using phone everywhere and white get dirty fast


----------



## har (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> yup my mom  likes white colour too  but dont you think...it will get dull soon... we will be using phone everywhere and white get dirty fast


Yep white will get dirty. Thats why I am thinking of the red or cyan


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



har said:


> Yep white will get dirty. Thats why I am thinking of the red or cyan



why not yellow anyways red is cool too  I like all!!!


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



har said:


> Yep white will get dirty. Thats why I am thinking of the red or cyan



Get the RED one, it's super


----------



## Shah (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



har said:


> Will try and get my 520 today
> Any color recommendations ?



Don't get a white one. Get black or red. My white phone looks older than it is. You will regret for getting a white one like me.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is lumia 520 available locally guys?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Don't get a white one. Get black or red. My white phone looks older than it is. You will regret for getting a white one like me.



Those who using white phone need to clean up regularly. I have white l9 and I maintain with care lol


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Your posts are not auto-merging!



Tenida said:


> Is lumia 520 available locally guys?


Maybe in cities, today.

Anybody bought L520 in TDF?


----------



## Shah (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Tenida said:


> Those who using white phone need to clean up regularly. I have white l9 and I maintain with care lol



Despite maintaining it well, the dust gathered in the speaker grills and some gaps in my phone. That's why i said not to buy a white phone.



Gearbox said:


> ^ Your posts are not auto-merging!
> 
> 
> Maybe in cities, today.
> ...



AFAIK, No one bought today.


----------



## RahulBiswas (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hello everyone I'm new to this thread .. I have been following Nokia Lumia windows phones for a while now and truly Windows 8 phones had tremendous response already.. I was thinking of getting L620 first but now all L520,L620,L720 are priced so close that it's hard to choose from. The ebay deal for L720@ 15.2k after discounts appear too good to be true. Now it would be foolish to buy L620 because L720 is priced way too low and has awesome specs,especially the camera and the finishing .. Looks awesome! Waiting for prices to drop further.. I hope Nokia doesnt release other Lumia phones in this price range of 10-15k later this year then it would be harder to choose from..


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ 
Stay away from L720 in eBay. There's *no official announcement* on the price of L720.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> ^
> Stay away from L720 in eBay. There's *no official announcement* on the price of L720.



yes  the seller could be a fraud


----------



## arian29 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is it worth upgrading from Lumia 710 to 620 ? I was thinking of buying that ?


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



arian29 said:


> Is it worth upgrading from Lumia 710 to 620 ? I was thinking of buying that ?


Definitely. First comes the new OS, and then the features. 
Nokia Lumia 620 vs Nokia Lumia 710 - Phone specs comparison


----------



## Shah (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Asphalt 7 512MB RAM version launched.

Source


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Asphalt 7 512MB RAM version launched.
> 
> Source



Wow that's a great job by the devs!


----------



## Shah (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Wow that's a great job by the devs!



Yes, It is. Now, other App and Game developers should also follow this initiative. Otherwise, It's injustice.


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Yes, It is. Now, other App and Game developers should also follow this initiative. Otherwise, It's injustice.


Since most of the Lumia's are 512 MB RAM Devices, they will do it eventually. Good news for WP8 (512MB) gamers..


----------



## arian29 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

When is the 720 going to be released, the 620 rates would go down after that.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Wow that's a great job by the devs!



Downloading..!!


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*www.theinquirer.net/IMG/385/251385/nokia-lumia-520-design-540x334.JPG?1361889430

What's that on the back?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> *www.theinquirer.net/IMG/385/251385/nokia-lumia-520-design-540x334.JPG?1361889430
> 
> What's that on the back?



i saw this too when i went on purchasing my nokia E7...


----------



## nginx (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> *www.theinquirer.net/IMG/385/251385/nokia-lumia-520-design-540x334.JPG?1361889430
> 
> What's that on the back?



Charger I suppose?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



nginx said:


> Charger I suppose?



No.....


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> *www.theinquirer.net/IMG/385/251385/nokia-lumia-520-design-540x334.JPG?1361889430
> 
> What's that on the back?



 Its a security lock which is used by reliance digital and all big shops in Shopping Malls which have real phones to show instead of dummy. If anyone tried to remove that thing forcefully or in other words if anyone tried to steal it will automatically start a loud siren and all guys there will get alert.


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Asphalt 7 512MB RAM version launched.
> 
> Source



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtRVLTG3YaI


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtRVLTG3YaI



seems pretty good...for a entry level windows phone


----------



## RahulBiswas (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 720 has non-removable battery .. That's a bit of a let down .. Don't know how will one replace a faulty battery if the need arises?!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

NOKIA LUMIA 720
41 sold  guys what do you think about it now?


----------



## har (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> NOKIA LUMIA 720
> 41 sold  guys what do you think about it now?



Seller seems genuine. 

Well Nokia seems to be back in the game. The response to the new lumia series has been tremendous.


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> NOKIA LUMIA 720
> 41 sold  guys what do you think about it now?


Seems, someone's right..
Nokia Lumia 720 on pre-order in India for $299, Nokia Lumia 520 available for $192 | WMPoweruser


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yeah seems legit now


----------



## har (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> yeah seems legit now



At 16k its one hell of a deal !!


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



har said:


> At 16k its one hell of a deal !!


With coupons, 15.5 k.


----------



## Shah (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> With coupons, 15.5 k.



But, I think it's better to wait for the reviews before jumping and buying the device.


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> But, I think it's better to wait for the reviews before jumping and buying the device.


Yes. It's advisable to buy after a week of the market launch, to check for any problems from the first buyers.


----------



## Shah (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Images of an alleged Nokia tablet, running Adidas micoach app leak out.




Source


----------



## arian29 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What you suggest ? Should i buy the 820 or wait for 720 ??


----------



## Shah (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



arian29 said:


> What you suggest ? Should i buy the 820 or wait for 720 ??



If you can afford 820, go for it. What If MS says that the next major update of WP will be available for only devices with more than 1GB RAM? 
IMO, 720 looks much better than 820. But, to be future proof, it is better to stick with 820.


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> *Reported problems*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows Phone 8 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Any WP8 users here, got these problems?


----------



## arian29 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anyone has any coupon codes for snapdeal ? was thinking of getting the 820 from there


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



arian29 said:


> Anyone has any coupon codes for snapdeal ? was thinking of getting the 820 from there



Wrong thread. 
Ask the same in "Day of the Deal" thread..


----------



## arian29 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@Gearbox
oh no.. didn't notice this.. now i am actually thinking if i should buy a windows phone.. cos the calendar is going to affect me big time 

Link >> Sync Squabble Between Microsoft and Google Confusing Users -- Redmondmag.com
Another link >> *www.theverge.com/2013/1/21/3832838/windows-phone-carddav-caldav-support


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Windows Phone 8 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Any WP8 users here, got these problems?



1) No.
2) No.
3) Was amongst the first things I disabled, hence no idea.
4) No idea, never tried.
5) Havent tried.
6) True, but not alarming as people make it for me. Nokia has an app to solve this thats already released in the US, so will be here anytime. Not worried 
7) I get Gmail, i have set it to auto sync every 30 minutes though.
8) Dont know. Nokia drive sometime crashes at alunch if data is enabled in the options but a connection is not available. Fix is to simply disable data before launching the app. Not a strctly reprodicible crash though.


----------



## Shah (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> 1) No.
> 2) No.
> 3) Was amongst the first things I disabled, hence no idea.
> 4) No idea, never tried.
> ...



Is Data Sense present in your L920? Let me know it, please.


----------



## arian29 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

When is the lumia 720 coming ? its not available yet


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



arian29 said:


> When is the lumia 720 coming ? its not available yet



hopefully mid april i m also waiting


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

For the lumia owners 
Nokia offering free taxi rides to Nokia Lumia owners in Poland | WMPoweruser


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Is Data Sense present in your L920? Let me know it, please.



Nope.


----------



## Shah (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Fake Lumia 920 for less than 5k.

Source



pranav0091 said:


> Nope.



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

data sense come automatically when you are updated to 1308 firmware


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gauravs90 said:


> data sense come automatically when you are updated to 1308 firmware



How any one received firmware update in india?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> How any one received firmware update in india?



Yeah many Omnia W users and Lumia users have reported updating to 7.8.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Yeah many Omnia W users and Lumia users have reported updating to 7.8.


I am talking about windows phone 8 firmware update. WP8 usre can update their devices by Nokia care or Nokia software for retail.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

But is 1308 update arrived in india?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> But is 1308 update arrived in india?



OTA is still not arrived but you can update by flashing.


----------



## Empirial (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is it possible to upgrade WP8 Firmware using a Windows Vista Lappy/Pc? AFAIK WP8 Phones are not detected by Zune so did MS released any other PC Suite for WP8?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Is it possible to upgrade WP8 Firmware using a Windows Vista Lappy/Pc? AFAIK WP8 Phones are not detected by Zune so did MS released any other PC Suite for WP8?



WP8 firmwares are updated by manufacturers respective software suits. Like nokia lumia wp8 can be updated by Nokia care suit or Nokia update for retail.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Fake Lumia 920 for less than 5k.
> 
> Source


Lame-Yeah!

WTH on Karbonn A6!!

*superdeals.homeshop18.com/mailers/mailer-08-04-2013-09Y/images/product-img3.jpg


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Win Tiles in ANDROID. Now that's INNOVATION


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Funniest part is it is android 2.3 but marketed as 4.0
They have changed the build.prop to make it seem like android 4.0


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Even got an AD.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

In their ADs they use WP8 and Nokia's icons. I hope they get sued like hell. Such a blatant and shameless ripoff.


----------



## ankit360 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

my friend got nokia 520 from local store in thane - mumbai 
no problem reported till now . he was using bada previously


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Even got an AD.




"IQ se kuch nahi hota duffers" LMAO
Kya chinese ripoffs se SQ increase hota hey ? LOL


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Karbonn is from India. 
The ripoffs confirm that, WP got some stuff in there. .


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I updated my Lumia 920 firmware to 1308. Amazing battery life. The method of clearing temporary files is good.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I updated my Lumia 920 firmware to 1308. Amazing battery life. The method of clearing temporary files is good.



Whoa! I already am happy with my battery life pre-update. How many hours were you getting earlier and under what level of usage and how many are you getting post update?
Also, how did you update?

EDIT: just checked and see update is available for mine as well. However I'll wait before downloading to see how is the public response


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Whoa! I already am happy with my battery life pre-update. How many hours were you getting earlier and under what level of usage and how many are you getting post update?
> Also, how did you update?
> 
> EDIT: just checked and see update is available for mine as well. However I'll wait before downloading to see how is the public response



Its been 7 hours, battery saver on, WiFi connected, made a couple of skype calls and still battery is 100%.

You'll need to manually check for the updates.
 First, connect to wifi, it will not work on data connection.
 Then go to Settings > Phone Updates > and click on "Check for Updates"
 It will automatically start downloading the updates.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Oh no. Thats looks like that battery bug 

Can you switch off the phone and then turn it on again and see what is the percentage of the battery reported then?


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

99%. This update has significantly improved the battery life.


----------



## Empirial (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gauravs90 said:


> WP8 firmwares are updated by manufacturers respective software suits. Like nokia lumia wp8 can be updated by Nokia care suit or Nokia update for retail.



So, a WP8 user can't update OS using PC?


----------



## Shah (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> 99%. This update has significantly improved the battery life.



I wish you are not joking. I can't believe it.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

windows phone 8 gdr3 update coming with 1080p support..
source Microsoft to issue GDR3 Windows Phone 8 update by the end of the year, support for 1080p displays in tow - GSMArena Blog


----------



## Shah (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> windows phone 8 gdr3 update coming with 1080p support..
> source Microsoft to issue GDR3 Windows Phone 8 update by the end of the year, support for 1080p displays in tow - GSMArena Blog



Nice move by MS, indeed.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> 99%. This update has significantly improved the battery life.



Mother of GOD, that is too good to be true.. Skype calls and no battery consumed??
I hope to god its not some battery bug. Maverick, please keep us posted buddy. Especially as to when your phone is going to need the next recharge..


----------



## Shah (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Does anyone aware about the launch of Huawei Ascend W1? It has been listed as "Coming soon." in Huawei India's website.

Does anyone aware about the launch of Huawei Ascend W1? It has been listed as "Coming soon." in Huawei India's website.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Does anyone aware about the launch of Huawei Ascend W1? It has been listed as "Coming soon." in Huawei India's website.
> 
> Does anyone aware about the launch of Huawei Ascend W1? It has been listed as "Coming soon." in Huawei India's website.



It has not been launched. Phone looks great BTW

*economictimes.indiatimes.com/thumb/msid-17965272,width-652,resizemode-4/huaweis-ascend-w1-smartphone-with-windows-8.jpg


----------



## Shah (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



thetechfreak said:


> It has not been launched. Phone looks great BTW
> 
> *economictimes.indiatimes.com/thumb/msid-17965272,width-652,resizemode-4/huaweis-ascend-w1-smartphone-with-windows-8.jpg



I know it has not been launched. I want to know it's launch date. Anyway, Even if it gets launched, it can't outnumber lumias in sales.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Mother of GOD, that is too good to be true.. Skype calls and no battery consumed??
> I hope to god its not some battery bug. Maverick, please keep us posted buddy. Especially as to when your phone is going to need the next recharge..



I always give topmost importatnce to conserve battery
1) I always keep Wifi, Internet data and navigation off unless I am not using it
2) Do not allow any application to consume background tasks when they are not opened
3) Always keep mobile data to 2G. But when I use mobile internet, I switch on to 3G and after the usuage, turn it back to 2G.
4) Brightness is automatic
5) Battery saver is always on


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I always give topmost importatnce to conserve battery
> 1) I always keep Wifi, Internet data and navigation off unless I am not using it
> 2) Do not allow any application to consume background tasks when they are not opened
> 3) Always keep mobile data to 2G. But when I use mobile internet, I switch on to 3G and after the usuage, turn it back to 2G.
> ...



I keep wifi on largely as I am connected to it both at home and office.
GPS on as its inside the settings to disable it.
Few application that I choose are allowed to run in the background like Drive, BBC news, Engadget and Collector
Hardly use mobile data unless I am travelling. If so always set to 3G.
Automatic brightness.
Battery saver on only if I am low on battery like 20% or so.

I find my phone easily lasts a day of moderate usage involving a good number of text messages. If used a little sparingly like today lasts a lot longer (46% remaining after 21 hours- Constant wifi, some 40 messages in total, roughly 1.5 hrs of music via earphones, some 10 minutes of maps, constant email sync and checking it too, some 7 different alarms  , 5-6 full-loud missed calls etc )


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I find my phone easily lasts a day of moderate usage involving a good number of text messages. If used a little sparingly like today lasts a lot longer (46% remaining after 21 hours- Constant wifi, some 40 messages in total, roughly 1.5 hrs of music via earphones, some 10 minutes of maps, constant email sync and checking it too, some 7 different alarms  , 5-6 full-loud missed calls etc )



That's pretty SOLID.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Huawei is a great company I must say.. but they do need to expand their service network


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I keep wifi on largely as I am connected to it both at home and office.
> GPS on as its inside the settings to disable it.
> Few application that I choose are allowed to run in the background like Drive, BBC news, Engadget and Collector
> Hardly use mobile data unless I am travelling. If so always set to 3G.
> ...



With firmware update it will be much better


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Updates. Came home played a bit with the settings, switched data on, read news (max 10 minutes) some 10 more messages, a small camera demo to some very impressed restaurant guys (max 5 min)..
23 hours since last charge, 33% remaining. So in short it can easily last my day as long as I dont do too much browsing or navigation (location services are always on though). I'm a satisfied customer. If the new update makes battery life even better, then good 

Just noticed that my battery saver option is on, set to activate when low. Its not active, but on, just thought i'd clarify.


----------



## Shah (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Found this review of Ascend W1, looks promising. But, Do you guys think that it is worth to sacrifice the Nokia's exclusive Apps?


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Its been 1 day 10 hours and my battery is still 69% remaining


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'm using Lumia 620 and it's by default on 1308 Firmware, but no Data Sense. Can't find it on store too.


----------



## Shah (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm using Lumia 620 and it's by default on 1308 Firmware, but no Data Sense. Can't find it on store too.



I just did a google search and found that Data Sense is exclusive for Verizon users in US, only. We won't be getting it. It is a worthy App. We, Indians, need it badly as there are no true unlimited 2g or 3g plans in India as of now.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Found this review of Ascend W1, looks promising. But, Do you guys think that it is worth to sacrifice the Nokia's exclusive Apps?



I havent read the review, but overall the Ascend looks a very good phone. That being said, if its priced on par with the Nokia counterparts, I'd still go with the Nokia phones simply because I trust the brand a lot more than any other. Just look at the pace at which fixes and improvements that are coming to the Lumia series as opposed to the others like Samsung and HTC. While purely a personal opinion, I would consider the manufacturers commitment and promptness a major factor when shelling out my money. Only Nokia still has any kind of solution to the Others bug, just to name an example.




maverick786us said:


> Its been 1 day 10 hours and my battery is still 69% remaining



Thats very impressive 
I'm being very tempted to update, but I'll wait for a week or so 

Also, can you clarify that your Battery saver was "on" but not active? As in you had the setting set to on, but it wasnt active and you had no "the heart icon on top of the battery" ?

My battery update: I slept off, with the charge at 33% after some 23 hours. When I woke up, Battery saver had kicked in the phone was showing 12% left after a day and 12 hours, but there hadn't been any real activity in the last 12 hours except some 4 missed calls and wifi and location services being on. Just plugged it in 

In general under moderate-high use the phone looses about 4% every hour when messaging promptly (7-8 outgoing message every hour and the associated screen on times of say 10 minutes or so), wifi on, some 4 apps running background jobs, location on, email syncing  (and the associated screen on times of say 5 minutes) and the like with occasional music (screen on roughly 3 minutes ?). In less intensive use I have see it consume as little as just under 2% every hour with the wifi , location and the background services still on. Major  Battery hogs are Maps/Drive and screen/browsing (obviously).


----------



## Shah (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I havent read the review, but overall the Ascend looks a very good phone. That being said, if its priced on par with the Nokia counterparts, I'd still go with the Nokia phones simply because I trust the brand a lot more than any other. Just look at the pace at which fixes and improvements that are coming to the Lumia series as opposed to the others like Samsung and HTC. While purely a personal opinion, I would consider the manufacturers commitment and promptness a major factor when shelling out my money. Only Nokia still has any kind of solution to the Others bug, just to name an example.



Nokia provides quick fixes and updates to Lumias as Lumia is its only smartphone series. Samsung, Huawei and HTC concentrate on Android more than WP8. Anyway, at least, we have one committed manufacturer.




pranav0091 said:


> Thats very impressive
> I'm being very tempted to update, but I'll wait for a week or so
> 
> Also, can you clarify that your Battery saver was "on" but not active? As in you had the setting set to on, but it wasnt active and you had no "the heart icon on top of the battery" ?
> ...



I wonder what will be the battery life of L720, which has a 2000mAh battery with a screen smaller than 920 and will use less processing power.

*EDIT*

Breaking News: All Nokia Lumia 520 colours sold out on Flipkart

Source


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Nokia provides quick fixes and updates to Lumias as Lumia is its only smartphone series. Samsung, Huawei and HTC concentrate on Android more than WP8. Anyway, at least, we have one committed manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a customer I wouldnt care if a manufacturer has only one series or a thousand. All I'd want to know is that my hard earned money is put in the hands of someone who'd make sure I feel well tended to.

Yes, theoretically the 720 should have much better battery life as compared to the 920. It has the exact same battery and much fewer pixels (- 2.5x pixels) to drive, not to mention a less power hungry proccessor and GPU. I'd expect it to do significantly better than the 920. PS: It might to extremely well in the real world tests, but not so good in "scientific" tests like looping a video or looping a webpage, etc. Thats because the advantages from what I'd expect are in the standby department which a real phone spends a lot of time in. In short I'd expect to see some 10-20 % better battery life under controlled tests and nearly 30-50% in the real world. of course I dont have the numbers yet, and so this is plain speculation (but a rational one) from my part.


----------



## Amithansda (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi Folks,

Can Lumia 820 play flv files? I am using Windows 8 on PC to transfer videos through Mobile app. The mobile app does not detect flv.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can Lumia 820 play flv files? I am using Windows 8 on PC to transfer videos through Mobile app. The mobile app does not detect flv.



wp8 devices can't play .flv files but you can convert them to mp4 with any video converter.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> I just did a google search and found that Data Sense is exclusive for Verizon users in US, only. We won't be getting it. It is a worthy App. We, Indians, need it badly as there are no true unlimited 2g or 3g plans in India as of now.



sad


----------



## raksrules (Apr 11, 2013)

*The Windows Phone Thread*



Gauravs90 said:


> wp8 devices can't play .flv files but you can convert them to mp4 with any video converter.



Isn't there 3rd party players on Windows phone ?


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The native app itself plays lots of format, but not .flv & .mkv


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Data sense will be available to all wp8 phone ones they are updated to 1308 firmware.


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I need Data Counter or Data Sense app for my Lumia 920. In indian - Microsoft Community


----------



## Shah (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> I need Data Counter or Data Sense app for my Lumia 920. In indian - Microsoft Community



Forget Datasense–Huawei Ascent W1 has a traffic manager.

*EDIT*

Upcoming Huawei Ascend W2

Upcoming Double Tap To Awake And On-screen Clock Update For Nokia Lumia Devices Demoed


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> I need Data Counter or Data Sense app for my Lumia 920. In indian - Microsoft Community



Went to that thread and put up a scathing comment like I miss data sense. I lied.


----------



## Shah (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Went to that thread and put up a scathing comment like I miss data sense. I lied.



And I voted for your comment.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> And I voted for your comment.



Hehe.. thanks bud 

Even if I dont miss it myself, I know a lot of people do and the only way to try get what you want is to simulate demand for it


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Nailed it, on their site.
BTW, how's the Counters | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States) app, anyone using it?


----------



## RahulBiswas (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 720 listed on flipkart for 18500 INR .. So I guess only a few lucky people got it @ 15.5k on ebay   ... Now it's out of my budget


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Its not there in flipkart. Show me the link


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> As a customer I wouldnt care if a manufacturer has only one series or a thousand. All I'd want to know is that my hard earned money is put in the hands of someone who'd make sure I feel well tended to.
> 
> Yes, theoretically the 720 should have much better battery life as compared to the 920. It has the exact same battery and much fewer pixels (- 2.5x pixels) to drive, not to mention a less power hungry proccessor and GPU. I'd expect it to do significantly better than the 920. PS: It might to extremely well in the real world tests, but not so good in "scientific" tests like looping a video or looping a webpage, etc. Thats because the advantages from what I'd expect are in the standby department which a real phone spends a lot of time in. In short I'd expect to see some 10-20 % better battery life under controlled tests and nearly 30-50% in the real world. of course I dont have the numbers yet, and so this is plain speculation (but a rational one) from my part.



Nokia Lumia 720 battery testing is complete, here are the results - GSMArena Blog

What did i say people


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Finally, a review on Lumia 520.
Nokia Lumia 520 review | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## arian29 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Finally my lumia is here..


----------



## kaudey (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hello, can you please tell me the best way to import all the data (contacts, messages and notes) from my galaxy pop to a Lumia 520? I am planning to exchange my pop with a Lumia 520 tomorrow, so I would not be having the pop with me after I get my Lumia 520. Please suggest accordingly.

THanks


----------



## noob (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Pop is an Android phone...so i assume that all your contacts are already in Gmail Contacts. In that case, simply add a Gmail account to your new WP. It should pull all the contacts and add it to People app/Contact list in WP.


----------



## kaudey (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

And what about the messages?


----------



## noob (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

SMS ? I dont think it is possible.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kaudey said:


> And what about the messages?


It's not possible.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kaudey said:


> And what about the messages?



Forwards?

I mean what is the reason you want to get those messages on the new phone as well? If its just archiving then you can save them as a .csv file from your android phone and copy over to the WP.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Isn't it possible to move the messages to SIM?


----------



## Amithansda (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey Guys, 

Are there any update/fixes on the 'Other' memory issue in WP8? My 8GB internal memory only have 2.74GB left.

Can anyone tell me what happens when that internal memory is filled up?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I don't think there's a fix yet. When all memory is filled you can no longer take photos or install apps etc.


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Are there any update/fixes on the 'Other' memory issue in WP8? My 8GB internal memory only have 2.74GB left.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what happens when that internal memory is filled up?



Check whether this will be of any help. It's just a temp fix.
Microsoft says fix for "other" storage issue will come, offers a solution


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



RahulBiswas said:


> Lumia 720 listed on flipkart for 18500 INR .. So I guess only a few lucky people got it @ 15.5k on ebay   ... Now it's out of my budget



where did people get Lumia 720 for 15.5K?


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



funkysourav said:


> where did people get Lumia 720 for 15.5K?


The listing has ended. 15.5k is after applying coupons..

NOKIA LUMIA 720


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> The listing has ended. 15.5k is after applying coupons..
> 
> NOKIA LUMIA 720


That seller's customer ratings are not great
many users complained of not having received the product at all


----------



## kaudey (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I got my Lumia 520 today from Sangeetha, Bangalore. Got 2200 for my POP in exchange, so I paid 8200+a Bluetooth headset free (yet to collect). I could get the contacts, but still searching for a way to transfer the SMS to it. I backed up all the SMS using backupsms app on android.
Though I am still missing my android, I have to agree, Lumia 520 is an excellent package.


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



funkysourav said:


> That seller's customer ratings are not great
> many users complained of not having received the product at all



I don't know about his ratings. This seller fixed the pre-order price as 16399, even before the official price of 720 has been announced.
It was a huge deal for most at that POINT OF TIME. Checkout the NEUTRAL ratings too.


----------



## hari1 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 520, 620 and 720 Owners Get 3 Months Free BigFlix Subscription in India - Softpedia


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia is gaining momentum with WP8 + drooling offers.
Hope Nokia will regain its place with LUMIAs.


----------



## Shah (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@WP8 Device Owners: How well is twitter integration in WP8? Can Lock Screen show twitter updates?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Today I saw stock in my local mobile shop of Lumia 720 ...he said he got it yesterday ...cost Rs.18000


----------



## Shah (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sujoyp said:


> Today I saw stock in my local mobile shop of Lumia 720 ...he said he got it yesterday ...cost Rs.18000



So, With a little bit of bargaining, We can hope to get it for 17k. Have decided to get it by late-May or early-June. It would be nice if it gets a price cut before I purchase.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> So, With a little bit of bargaining, We can hope to get it for 17k. Have decided to get it by late-May or early-June. It would be nice if it gets a price cut before I purchase.



i asked about it from nokia priority guys yesterday they said its not released yet WTG!


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 928 to be announced next week, says tipster - Neowin


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> i asked about it from nokia priority guys yesterday they said its not released yet WTG!



Nokia priorit is usually the worst place to buy Nokia phones, thats what my experience indicates : Not the best price-wise, not the best consumer-friendly wise either.


----------



## Shah (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Nokia priorit is usually the worst place to buy Nokia phones, thats what my experience indicates : Not the best price-wise, not the best consumer-friendly wise either.



I am lucky as I never ever bought from them. BTW, Did you purchase your L920 from Priority Center?


Nokia is currently working on a Lumia phablet. We will have a WP8 phablet at the end of this year. Rejoice.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Nokia priorit is usually the worst place to buy Nokia phones, thats what my experience indicates : Not the best price-wise, not the best consumer-friendly wise either.



with price i m satisfied.... coz i got it for 9900 but yes they are not consumer friendly!


----------



## clickclick (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@lumia users

anyone of u experiencing issues with whatsapp? i am not able to transfer files, at times even receiving them is a problem, sometimes the app itself loads very slowly, any help?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



clickclick said:


> @lumia users
> 
> anyone of u experiencing issues with whatsapp? i am not able to transfer files, at times even receiving them is a problem, sometimes the app itself loads very slowly, any help?



yes..buddy i m also having bad experience with whatsapp they need to fix it asap...and so many stuffs are missing in it..like emotions and u cant see your old status, and we cant share our videos and music files etc  i cant even download the files which my friends sended  so damn pissed with it i use the frequently


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Upcoming WhatsApp Update for Windows Phone Includes New Background Agent | TruTower

Hope, it will be fixed in V3.0


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Upcoming WhatsApp Update for Windows Phone Includes New Background Agent | TruTower
> 
> Hope, it will be fixed in V3.0



YES !! we hope...


----------



## Shah (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

See this.
Nokia Lumia 720: Hits and Misses

Let me know, If I have missed something in the post.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> See this.
> Nokia Lumia 720: Hits and Misses
> 
> Let me know, If I have missed something in the post.



1) Nobody would call Nokia music, or maps or city lens as bloatware. They are very, very useful applications as far from bloatware as they can be. They don't lag, or even occupy a huge amount of memory to be called "bloated"
2) No sideloading of apps is to prevent piracy and hence not really a negative. Developer devices dont have this restrictions, they can *unlock* their devices with a legal key provided by Microsoft.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 520 seems to have got a price cut atleast on FK...its 9999/- now...hoping to see one with 720 now...

Aside from that..does anyone know the street price of 920...Have to buy one this week for a friend...


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^^ heard its 36k somewhere in the forum only i guess


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



nikufellow said:


> ^^^ heard its 36k somewhere in the forum only i guess



hmm thanks..was hoping it touched 34k by now..damn the prices of 920 haven't fallen a bit...


----------



## gurujee (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have a lumia 800. Does the battery charging auto off when fully recharged? i mean i plug in the adapter and sleep. the mobile must be fully charged within 2-3 hours. so is it ok to left the mobile plugged in for additional 3-4hours? i hope it is not over-charging which may be bad for the battery? it should auto cut off the power after being fully charged.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Pretty much every phone on the market does that, yes even the lowly Nokia 1110


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guys lumia 720 on homeshop18 for 18999 and there was a coupon to avail  flat 1500 off so 17500 is not a bad deal


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Ronnie11 said:


> Lumia 520 seems to have got a price cut atleast on FK...its 9999/- now...hoping to see one with 720 now...



Maybe because of HS18:Superdeals - With the 1000/- off coupon, one can buy L520 for 9499/- in HS18 (but no memory card offer, as like FK)


----------



## Rohit Moharana (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have bought a lumia 720 and believe me it's wonderful phone IF U GOT AN INTERNET CONNECTION TO IT.

I don't have wifi and don't intend to get internet packs from BSNL.
I was just wondering if i could download windows 8 apps on my computer and get them into the lumia..
will it work or i have to get a wifi??

please answer fast and thank you in advance.

P.S. if i really have to get a wifi please tell the cost of a good wifi router and try to keep it as low as possible


----------



## gurujee (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

it is good to have wifi @ home. Or you can use the wifi @ your office if available.......

but why to spend money on router etc if you only intend to download app...... BSNL 3G pack will be cheap...and VFM.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Rohit Moharana said:


> I have bought a lumia 720 and believe me it's wonderful phone IF U GOT AN INTERNET CONNECTION TO IT.
> 
> I don't have wifi and don't intend to get internet packs from BSNL.
> I was just wondering if i could download windows 8 apps on my computer and get them into the lumia..
> ...



Any "smartphone" without an internet connection is not very useful.
Yes you can download to your computer and install them, the link is present on the app's page on the marketplace on the left side, something like "Install offline/later" or so I think. Check the help for the same.
BTW i hope you meant WPhone8 apps and not W8 apps (desktop).

Better get an internet connection or atleast a data pack, think its is something like 98/250 rupees for a month's worth of GPRS data on BSNL, but not sure.


----------



## Amithansda (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Are you guys having problem with songs those were downloaded from Nokia music store?
I mean, I can not change volume level during the playback.


However, it seems not to be an issue if I use Nokia Music to play those files.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Yeah, just noticed my phone has that issue as well :>


----------



## reniarahim1 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia to hold a Lumia event on May 14, a new device on the way? - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[h=1]41MP Lumia? [/h]


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> [h=1]41MP Lumia? [/h]



Nope, most probably the Catwalk. Considering that the 928 is ready for launch at a rumored 130g, my bet is on this device being the catwalk.

But its indeed suspicious given Nokia has gone to the extent of holding a separate event..


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ you mean the aluminium body one


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah. Possibly.


----------



## Shah (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> [h=1]41MP Lumia? [/h]



Isn't it Lumia EOS?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Are you guys having problem with songs those were downloaded from Nokia music store?
> I mean, I can not change volume level during the playback.
> 
> 
> However, it seems not to be an issue if I use Nokia Music to play those files.



yes having some sort of issue with music store it wont download songs sometimes it says connection lost -try again but i m connected already..sometimes it says purchase unsuccessful...they are trying to fix it i guess! got the music store update twice in a week...hopefully it will solve soon...


----------



## Amithansda (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How do i back up the apps that I bought???
I bought asphalt 7 and cut the rope, so if I have to format my phone in any case. How do I get my license information back? if I just download the games again from store, will it be licensed by itself?


----------



## noob (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> How do i back up the apps that I bought???
> I bought asphalt 7 and cut the rope, so if I have to format my phone in any case. How do I get my license information back? if I just download the games again from store, will it be licensed by itself?



Yes.That is right.


----------



## Shah (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> How do i back up the apps that I bought???
> I bought asphalt 7 and cut the rope, so if I have to format my phone in any case. How do I get my license information back? if I just download the games again from store, will it be licensed by itself?



Remember the Microsoft account you used to buy those Apps and Games? All the details about your Apps Purchase and Downloads are stored in MS servers. So that after formatting your phone or buying a new phone, when you login using the same id, you don't have to purchase those Apps again. You can just download it.


----------



## Amithansda (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

BDW, I am loving Asphalt 7 and was also cheap. Better than PSP games. Perhaps, its time to sell/donate my psp.

Did anyone try Dark Knight Rising and Modern Combat 4?
Screenshots looks awesome, thinking of buying it when the price goes down.



hari1 said:


> Nokia Lumia 520, 620 and 720 Owners Get 3 Months Free BigFlix Subscription in India - Softpedia



Itna discrimination kyun? Why Lumia 820 and 920 owners got left out?


----------



## hars1988 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

hi

is there any download manager for windows phone (for downloading files from filesharing sites like mediafire and from sites like filehippo and for mp3 download)?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

some of you guys had asked about why Nokia is not pushing L520,L720...Well nokia has gone into hyper drive now... Bombarding us with L520 ads during IPL and full page ads on TOI for L520/620/720...sry for going off topic..


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

For all the WP migrators..
Windows 8 Update: transition from Android to Windows Phone made easier - Network World


----------



## Ravimama (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am planning to buy either of the 2 mobiles listed below. Will it work in India?
Amazon.com: Samsung Ativ S GT-I8750 Grey 16GB: Cell Phones & Accessories

Amazon.com: HTC 8x c620E 16GB Unlocked GSM Smartphone - No Warranty - Black - GSM: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz; HSPA/WCDMA: 850/900/1900/2100 MHz: Cell Phones & Accessories

Both say unlocked. Htc 8x does not have a warranty. Samsung Ativ is still not available in India. Kindly guide me on this.


----------



## kaudey (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am seeing the following problems on my L520:
- Random and frequent IE crash when browsing ragecollection.com (did not try any other website) on wifi
- Phone switching off abruptly when on low battery. I had installed battery discharger for battery status live tile. I got a warning of battery critically low at 10% and when the battery was showing 4%, it switched off abruptly without any further warning

Is anybody else facing this?
Another thing I hate about the L520 is the non-backlit buttons. It is really difficult to find the touch enabled back button in the dark.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Try some other site as well buddy. I have never had any issues so far with IE (L920)
Yes, the phone switches off at 4% or so. But it does give a warning with plenty of time to spare. Didnt find this to be an issue myself.

I find the backlighting on mine a bit too harsh, but still is it that much of an issue about not having a backlight? I mean I can find my way around easily, so much that I have to care only about not accidentally pressing one of those buttons :>



Ravimama said:


> I am planning to buy either of the 2 mobiles listed below. Will it work in India?
> Amazon.com: Samsung Ativ S GT-I8750 Grey 16GB: Cell Phones & Accessories
> 
> Amazon.com: HTC 8x c620E 16GB Unlocked GSM Smartphone - No Warranty - Black - GSM: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz; HSPA/WCDMA: 850/900/1900/2100 MHz: Cell Phones & Accessories
> ...



Good choices if you dont care about warranty. Also keep in mind that you'll be losing out a bunch of nice apps from Nokia and also the fix for the "others" bug.

AFAIK they should work, but confirm with someone else, I am not sure.


----------



## Amithansda (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> ^ Yeah, just noticed my phone has that issue as well :>


I got an software update on 27th April. This fixed the issue.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guys so could someone help me out setting up L920..i will be using it for another week...any good apps you guys recommend??


----------



## kaudey (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Ronnie11 said:


> guys so could someone help me out setting up L920..i will be using it for another week...any good apps you guys recommend??



Why? What happens after the week?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kaudey said:


> Why? What happens after the week?



i actually bought it for a friend...he is out of the country...so i get to use his only for a week...


----------



## noob (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Don't you guys think that we need a Lumia 750 (same as L720) with 1GB RAm and 720p display ?


----------



## Shah (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Don't you guys think that we need a Lumia 750 (same as L720) with 1GB RAm and 720p display ?



720p Display for 720 is an overkill in its price point. A Lumia 820 with the looks of 720 and a 720p display is what we need.



noob said:


> Don't you guys think that we need a Lumia 750 (same as L720) with 1GB RAm and 720p display ?



720p Display for 720 is an overkill in its price point. A Lumia 820 with the looks of 720 and a 720p display is what we need.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Ronnie11 said:


> i actually bought it for a friend...he is out of the country...so i get to use his only for a week...



Metrotube/myTube
Photosynth
Photobeamer (mainly showoff)
Effectual (needs internet)
Photoroom core/Fantasia Pro
Fuse/Collector
Flatbeats/Mixtapes
Group tiles
The letter clock (pure show off)
lock buster/lock widgets
ProShot
Rising (utility/show off)
Touchdevelop
UC browser (buggy)/ Nokia Xpress
Skype
Wikipedia (the most useful show-off app ever)
Wikitude
Gocomics
Engadget/WPcentral
Discus/pixl (optional/show off )


Games:
Fragger
Asphalt 7
Galactic reign
Modern Combat 4 
Rise of glory
Blocked In free
Codex
Dredd vs Zombies
Flow Free
I am Box (ridiculously difficult)
Jumpwheel
Penguin
Sparks 
Gravity guy 1, 2
iStunt 2
Achtung


All free obviously.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

agree.. we need a device that stands between 820 and 920 with a 720p display and with better battery.



Shah said:


> 720p Display for 720 is an overkill in its price point. A Lumia 820 with the looks of 720 and a 720p display is what we need.
> 
> 
> 
> 720p Display for 720 is an overkill in its price point. A Lumia 820 with the looks of 720 and a 720p display is what we need.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> I got an software update on 27th April. This fixed the issue.



Good to know. I have been getting notifications of an update for over a week now, the 1308 update I believe, but I tend to update slowly, if at all. Never updated my previous phone into ICS even though an offical version was available


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Metrotube/myTube
> Photosynth
> Photobeamer (mainly showoff)
> Effectual (needs internet)
> ...



Thank you so much...truly appreciated


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Ronnie11 said:


> Thank you so much...truly appreciated





Try to use that camera to show off, thats a gem of a camera you got in your hands, especially at low light and the OIS. And NEVER judge a snap until you see it on the PC. WP by default compresses the images heavily when displaying it on the phone, trust me, thats what you hear most of the people harping about a "lack of detail" on the 920.

PS: If you got some annoying friend wielding a GS3, run susnspider (or load some heavy webpage like theverge or just jumping back to home from some game like Temple run )and put him to shame from which he wont recover 
Assuming that you are not one of those mindless robots that harp on benchmark scores and processor cores.


----------



## Krow (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any good app for Gtalk? Gchat Free isn't great, messages take time to appear and sometimes you don't get notifications and it is generally not very good.


----------



## saint-diablo (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey guys...im from mumbai

I just got my LUMIA 520 yesterday frim a friend who sold it to me for 8k !! Its yellow in colour and im rotally in love with it...well i have used HTC HD7before running on 7.5 & 7.8 ,...

Windows OS is one of the sleekests in market right now...im using android too but was too bored ith it

Nokia and microsofthave taken it to next level...itsan awesome handset..i would prefer people to buy ASAP

Only problem is many people are selling the phone just because they are too lazy to explore th


----------



## Shah (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



saint-diablo said:


> Hey guys...im from mumbai
> 
> I just got my LUMIA 520 yesterday frim a friend who sold it to me for 8k !! Its yellow in colour and im rotally in love with it...well i have used HTC HD7before running on 7.5 & 7.8 ,...




Congrats, buddy!



saint-diablo said:


> Windows OS is one of the sleekests in market right now...im using android too but was too bored ith it
> 
> Nokia and microsofthave taken it to next level...itsan awesome handset..i would prefer people to buy ASAP
> 
> Only problem is many people are selling the phone just because they are too lazy to explore th



Leave them. Some of my friends think that Mobiles running on Android are only smartphones. There is no way we can change them, bro.


----------



## saint-diablo (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Leave them. Some of my friends think that Mobiles running on Android are only smartphones. There is no way we can change them, bro.


Ignorant people..
Just waiting for windows to release updates which would solve minor niggles in the current version...and btw people think my cell cost me 20k !!

Nokia has really made these phones look premium


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> Any good app for Gtalk? Gchat Free isn't great, messages take time to appear and sometimes you don't get notifications and it is generally not very good.


Talk.to ?

Good news for all WP8 users:
*www.wpcentral.com/nokia-updates-lumia-storage-check-app-windows-phone-possible-fixes


----------



## ironfreak (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Seems that there is no real solution to other storage issue. The 'storage check' doesn't really clear files in 'other'. My 'other is 1.3 gigs, but Im not bothered right now. Let's hope the future MS updates will address issue. And we badly need Data Sense or some other app... I don't come to know where the MBs are gone after I suddenly notice balance has become zero.. 

And I love my 620. I just think that my Optimus One had better music quality over headphones, and the camera quality is all same. But that is fine.  I like WP8 over ICS, that I had previously in O1. I agree with what some has posted that white gets dirt quickly :\ but when its new, its the most graceful in looks. I'll change shell to lime green, heartd it costs 700 rs.


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

for fb users -> Microsoft announces new Facebook beta for Windows Phone 8, revamped and more features | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ironfreak said:


> Seems that there is no real solution to other storage issue. The 'storage check' doesn't really clear files in 'other'. My 'other is 1.3 gigs, but Im not bothered right now. Let's hope the future MS updates will address issue. And we badly need Data Sense or some other app... I don't come to know where the MBs are gone after I suddenly notice balance has become zero..



Try *www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/shrink-storage/44672108-f3f8-47df-bd19-3fe94e6c744a
Some users have claimed they've cleared many GBs. But, it dint work for me in L520. Check it for yourself!!


----------



## Krow (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I read somewhere that Other storage bug was fixed in firmware updates. Is that true?


----------



## Shah (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ironfreak said:


> Seems that there is no real solution to other storage issue. The 'storage check' doesn't really clear files in 'other'. My 'other is 1.3 gigs, but Im not bothered right now. Let's hope the future MS updates will address issue. And we badly need Data Sense or some other app... I don't come to know where the MBs are gone after I suddenly notice balance has become zero..



Have you tried turning off SkyDrive?



ironfreak said:


> Seems that there is no real solution to other storage issue. The 'storage check' doesn't really clear files in 'other'. My 'other is 1.3 gigs, but Im not bothered right now. Let's hope the future MS updates will address issue. And we badly need Data Sense or some other app... I don't come to know where the MBs are gone after I suddenly notice balance has become zero..



Have you tried turning off SkyDrive?


----------



## Empirial (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey Guys, Is there any quality app available that hides Photos, PDF & Doc files in WP8 Store?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^I see what you did there


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Photo Lock | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


----------



## Empirial (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Nerevarine said:


> ^I see what you did there


Nah I'm Accha Baccha  


Gearbox said:


> Photo Lock | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


This app only hides Photos, what about PDF & Docs?


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Nah I'm Accha Baccha
> 
> This app only hides Photos, what about PDF & Docs?


Private Hub | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


----------



## pranav0091 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> I read somewhere that Other storage bug was fixed in firmware updates. Is that true?



Yes, I even heard that its now available as a standalone app from Nokia as a beta.

EDIT: Its NOT fixed, just that Nokia has an app to keep the issue under check.


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ You mean "Shrink storage" app?


----------



## pranav0091 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

EDIT: Its NOT fixed, just that Nokia has an app to keep the issue under check.


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Angry Birds Fans -> Get the original angry birds free in WP7 and 8 till May 15th 
Windows Phone 7 and 8 gets new ports of Angry Birds and they're free for a limited time! | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Nice find.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Today, I got hold of 620, and I found the phone more beautiful and much better user experience, than what I had expected. Though 5 mins UX doesn't matter, but still; gives a vague idea of what you can expect.


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Meet the design guru behind Windows Phone 8


----------



## Empirial (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey Gearbox, Can you please share some more Apps like Private Hub? Hope I'm not bothering you


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You're not 
I haven't tried Private hub, but there are many apps in Windows store to hide media (especially images) in ur mobile.

Try these.
Keep your photos private with these Windows Phone apps | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey guys, When I was browsing through the pictures of L720 in NDTV website, I found out that the headset included is not in-ear. Is it true? Waiting for the replies of Lumia owners.


----------



## Empirial (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> You're not
> I haven't tried Private hub, but there are many apps in Windows store to hide media (especially images) in ur mobile.
> 
> Try these.
> Keep your photos private with these Windows Phone apps | Windows Phone Central



Actually buddy many such apps in WP8 Store only hides Photos & Videos. I'm looking for something that allows hiding PDF, Word & Excel Docs along with Photos. I guess Private Hub is more like a Cloud Services.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Looks to be the case, unfortunately.
920 comes with a in-ear model though. Not sure of the others.


----------



## Empirial (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Hey guys, When I was browsing through the pictures of L720 in NDTV website, I found out that the headset included is not in-ear. Is it true? Waiting for the replies of Lumia owners.
> 
> View attachment 10268



AFAIK NL520, NL620, NL720 comes with Standard Earphones. Only NL820 & NL920 are bundled with In-ear Headphones.


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Looks to be the case, unfortunately.
> 920 comes with a in-ear model though. Not sure of the others.





Empirial said:


> AFAIK NL520, NL620, NL720 comes with Standard Earphones. Only NL820 & NL920 is bundled with In-ear Headphones.



Even budget feature phones from Samsung and other manufacturers come with in-ear headset. IDK What makes Nokia to spoil the Lumia 720.



pranav0091 said:


> Looks to be the case, unfortunately.
> 920 comes with a in-ear model though. Not sure of the others.





Empirial said:


> AFAIK NL520, NL620, NL720 comes with Standard Earphones. Only NL820 & NL920 is bundled with In-ear Headphones.



Even budget feature phones from Samsung and other manufacturers come with in-ear headset. IDK What makes Nokia to spoil the Lumia 720.


----------



## Empirial (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Even budget feature phones from Samsung and other manufacturers come with in-ear headset. IDK What makes Nokia to spoil the Lumia 720.


Yes some feature phones are bundled with In-ear HP's but the sound quality is pathetic. Fortunately both Philips & Panasonic sells Nokia Compatible In-ear HP with Mic (iPhone Compatible HP with Mic doesn't work with WP's) & the range starts from Rs.400 onwards.


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Yes some feature phones are bundled with In-ear HP's but the sound quality is pathetic. Fortunately both Philips & Panasonic sells Nokia Compatible In-ear HP with Mic (iPhone Compatible HP with Mic doesn't work with WP's) & the range starts from Rs.400 onwards.



Can I some links? something around .5k.


----------



## Empirial (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Philips - In-Ear Headset Black - SHE3595BK/00 - Phone headsets - Headphones - Accessories

RP-TCN120 | Panasonic

The MRP is slightly on the higher side so buy from eBay using Discount Coupon. Also, that Rs. 400 model is no more listed in the Philips site.



Shah said:


> Can I some links? something around .5k.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Updated my phone to the latest firmware, the one with storage check. One-touch cleaning got space back from 3.5G to 7.5G free. I love Nokia


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Wow. That's great. 
It seems "Other" problem is resolved on high-end lumias. Lets see on low-ends..

@ Shah: L520 comes with the standard earphone and it din't even fit in my ears.  . Such a worst earphone.

Zune is not detecting my phone, but windows7 show it as 'Windows phone' in explorer.
Any ideas for Zune? BTW, my zune is of recent version.


----------



## Shah (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Philips - In-Ear Headset Black - SHE3595BK/00 - Phone headsets - Headphones - Accessories
> 
> RP-TCN120 | Panasonic
> 
> The MRP is slightly on the higher side so buy from eBay using Discount Coupon. Also, that Rs. 400 model is no more listed in the Philips site.


Thanks for the links. Checking it out.



Gearbox said:


> @ Shah: L520 comes with the standard earphone and it din't even fit in my ears.  . Such a worst earphone.



I feel sad for you!



Empirial said:


> Philips - In-Ear Headset Black - SHE3595BK/00 - Phone headsets - Headphones - Accessories
> 
> RP-TCN120 | Panasonic
> 
> The MRP is slightly on the higher side so buy from eBay using Discount Coupon. Also, that Rs. 400 model is no more listed in the Philips site.


Thanks for the links. Checking it out.



Gearbox said:


> @ Shah: L520 comes with the standard earphone and it din't even fit in my ears.  . Such a worst earphone.



I feel sad for you!


----------



## Krow (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Wow. That's great.
> It seems "Other" problem is resolved on high-end lumias. Lets see on low-ends..
> 
> @ Shah: L520 comes with the standard earphone and it din't even fit in my ears.  . Such a worst earphone.
> ...



Zune isn't needed. Drag and drop, or that Windows Phone app both should work.


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ I meant for Software update..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

In WP8, software updates are OTA(over the air). You don't need a PC anymore. Just download the update on the phone itself and it will be installed.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> ^ I meant for Software update..



The phone handles it itself, OTA (is that what its called ?)

settings > phone update > check for updates.

You do need a wifi connection though (If the update is large enough I think)


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Thank you both. My friend (L710) updated his WP to WP7.8 via Zune. Hence, the confusion..


----------



## pranav0091 (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Update: Contrary to what someone here said (Gearbox ?) I find my battery discarging at a slightly faster rate with the new update. (~5% per hour with wifi on, no battery saver and my regular use of ~3 messges per hour or so and some 3 news apps running in the background. Earlier this was about 3-4% per hour) Could be just some rogue process since I didnt really do any manual reset after the update. Will keep you guys posted.

Update 2: False alarm. Nothing to worry. 7 hours of data on all the time (including some 5-10 minutes of map, some 15 minutes of browsing and all my usual sync, wifi on but not connected, 20-25 pics, 1 hr of music) and battery down to 52% from 100. Thats very reasonable  IMO


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Whatsapp users, get ready for a bang!!
WhatsApp for Windows Phone getting call-contact feature in future update | Windows Phone Central


----------



## ujjwal007 (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Whatsapp users, get ready for a bang!!
> WhatsApp for Windows Phone getting call-contact feature in future update | Windows Phone Central



great  excited


----------



## krish_techie (May 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys,

Thinking of buying this memory card for my lumia620...........will it support ? 

SanDisk Ultra MicroSD Card 32GB Class 10 UHS 1 30MB/s With Adaptor - SanDisk Ultra MicroSD Card 32GB Class 10 UHS 1 30MB/s With Adaptor Price in India at Online Mobile Accessories Shop with Reviews & Features - SanDisk:Infibeam.com

any one tried class10 microsd on 620 yet ????


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Zune is not detecting my phone, but windows7 show it as 'Windows phone' in explorer.
> Any ideas for Zune? BTW, my zune is of recent version.



Found the answer..
zune program not detecting windows phone 8 - Microsoft Community

Guys, have a look at this. Suggestions are welcome..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/article-drafts/173439-must-have-apps-games-windows-phone.html


----------



## noob (May 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey guys, How may of you have WP 8 ? Which model ?


----------



## pranav0091 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Found the answer..
> zune program not detecting windows phone 8 - Microsoft Community
> 
> Guys, have a look at this. Suggestions are welcome..
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/article-drafts/173439-must-have-apps-games-windows-phone.html



I have added a few I know 



noob said:


> Hey guys, How may of you have WP 8 ? Which model ?



920 here


----------



## Krow (May 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Hey guys, How may of you have WP 8 ? Which model ?


Roommate has a 520, which was gifted by me and a few friends. I'm on Android, but by the looks of it, I'll probably move to WP eventually.


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> hey guys, how may of you have wp 8 ? Which model ?



l520.



> *first sightings of windows phone 8.1. *adduplex also reports “quite a few phones running windows phone 8.1,” the upcoming next version of windows phone. These are mostly nokia p4301 test devices, but there are also some htc 8x and lumia 920s in there too. Adduplex reports the build numbers as being in the 8.10.12072 to 8.10.12079.0 range. By comparison, my windows phone 8-based lumia 920 is running build 8.0.10211.204.



*winsupersite.com/windows-phone/windows-phone-device-stats-may-2013

wp 8.1


----------



## pranav0091 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> l520.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the WP 8.1


As an aside, I visited the marketplace today. So many new apps and by so many I am talking only about good looking apps, not those run off the mill app-for-the-sake-of-it apps.

Downloaded some 5-6 to try them out.
One being a nice looking app for The Hindu. Then there are some apps which wont interest everyone : Astronomy hub, Football matchcentre, Grapher calculator, gym pocketguide, Topgear


----------



## Shah (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Yes, the WP 8.1
> 
> 
> As an aside, I visited the marketplace today. So many new apps and by so many I am talking only about good looking apps, not those run off the mill app-for-the-sake-of-it apps.
> ...



IIRC, HDFC also released their app for WP8.


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> l520.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes..Win 8.1 will be next major update for Windows Phone 8. Its supposed to be the Windows Blue.


----------



## Shah (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> Yes..Win 8.1 will be next *major* update for Windows Phone 8. Its supposed to be the Windows Blue.



Win8.1 is an minor update. Win9 only will be a major update.


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ But *20 series wont get Win 9.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



theserpent said:


> ^ But *20 series wont get Win 9.



Not true.
Source?

MS has said that ALL current WP8 devices get WP9 (not even 8.1)


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Not true.
> Source?
> 
> MS has said that ALL current WP8 devices get WP9 (not even 8.1)


I don't think ms gonna update wp8 devices to wp9.  Any source?


----------



## pranav0091 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> I don't think ms gonna update wp8 devices to wp9.  Any source?



Mainstream support for WP 8 ends July 2014, WP 7.8 September 2014 | WMPoweruser
Microsoft vows Windows Phone 8 devices will get WP9 treatment


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

MS wont commit the same mistake twice. Because WP7 was on the CE kernel, It was not upgraded to WP8. WP8 and WP9, both are on NT kernel. So WP8 will get WP9.

But there is also this thing of 18 months support promised, So WP9 for phones released last year is doubtful but for phones launched right now, like  lumia 928 , it is sure.


----------



## Flash (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Exactly. With the current-gen-Lumia's selling like hotcakes on low/mid/high, they won't risk their fortune just for the sake of showcasing their innovation (with the hardware limitations as like WP7).


----------



## Krow (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So Nokia has a global product launch in Delhi tomorrow. I'm hoping it isn't a much-improved Asha. Please please please be the Lumia 928.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> So Nokia has a global product launch in Delhi tomorrow. I'm hoping it isn't a much-improved Asha. Please please please be the Lumia 928.



Unfortunately its heavily rumored to be an event Asha phones 
*www.gsmarena.com/the_asha_501_may_be_what_nokia_will_unveil_tomorrow-news-5998.php


But then again, launching the 928 or some other high end phone here wouldnt be the wisest thing to do with half the reporters being disappointed that it doesnt have an "octa-core" and the other half clamoring about the "stupidity" of the phone not running Temple run 2.


----------



## Krow (May 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah, most probably will be Asha 501.


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*


----------



## pranav0091 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Kind of the wrong thread to put this being an Asha video, but I just hope some of those features trickle down to WP over time. For a featurephone thats a worndefully lovely OS right there:
The Nokia Asha 501 - Peter Skillman, Nokia Design Team - YouTube


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Is there any app like "Data sense" to track data usage for WP8?>


----------



## Shah (May 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Is there any app like "Data sense" to track data usage for WP8?>



AFAIK, none are there. Indians need that feature badly.


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yes. Currently, am checking my data usage by messaging the operator (in my case, vodafone).


----------



## ankit360 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Yes. Currently, am checking my data usage by messaging the operator (in my case, vodafone).



use *111*5*2#


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ankit360 said:


> use *111*5*2#



Mine's postpaid. Anyway, i expect something like "Counters" which were for WP7.5 atleast.


*Windows Phone 8 update soon to be tested by carriers*


----------



## Amithansda (May 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Missing my Airtel 3G in Kolkata...Now my WP seems like incomplete without that.


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 625 with 4.7" WVGA screen in the works? - GSMArena.com news

*WHAT!!!!!*


----------



## Shah (May 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Nokia Lumia 625 with 4.7" WVGA screen in the works? - GSMArena.com news
> 
> *WHAT!!!!!*



Nokia has been eyeing the phablet market for a while now. So, there id no surprise in this. This could be a Grand competitor.


----------



## noob (May 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

1 GB RAM please..


----------



## pranav0091 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Nokia Lumia 625 with 4.7" WVGA screen in the works? - GSMArena.com news
> 
> *WHAT!!!!!*



Thats a fake image, look at the windows button, its the older variety. And secondly Nokia is not stupid to relase a phone with specs like that make little sense. 
Evn the quoted res value fits well with this assumption since pre WP8 that was the only supported resolution. In all probability Nokia had this device just for testing and some guy was able to get a pic out now when they have probably thrown it into the trash.


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What's the benefit of unlocking Windows phone? I know we can sideload apps/games downloaded from third parties.
But apart from that?


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I don't think windows phone OS has been unlocked as yet. Definitely not wp8.


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ It can be unlocked with a Developer account..


----------



## noob (May 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> What's the benefit of unlocking Windows phone? I know we can sideload apps/games downloaded from third parties.
> But apart from that?



Nothing.


----------



## nikufellow (May 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Btw there is no interlop unlock for wp8 devices yet right


----------



## noob (May 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



nikufellow said:


> Btw there is no interlop unlock for wp8 devices yet right



With WP8 the necessary keys to check the signature of every Software that is loaded has been embedded in Hardware. So the Hardware ensures that the bootloader has not been tempered with which in turn ensures that the OS has a valid signature and so on.


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Not all Micro SDHC cards are compatible with Lumias.
Which one to consider when buying new one?

And for Lumia owners, which one do you use?


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How to solve the duplicate songs issue in WP8?


----------



## pranav0091 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Not all Micro SDHC cards are compatible with Lumias.
> Which one to consider when buying new one?
> 
> And for Lumia owners, which one do you use?



Dont know about this issue.



Gearbox said:


> How to solve the duplicate songs issue in WP8?



I manually copied over my songs from my PC like always and havent seen this issue, could you explain?


----------



## Shah (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

One of my friends went to a live mobile showroom and tried a Lumia 720. He is now saying that the back panel/shells are un-removable. Is it true? IIRC, I saw somewhere Nokia stating that the back shells can be changed as per our wish. A pic would help.


----------



## Empirial (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> One of my friends went to a live mobile showroom and tried a Lumia 720. He is now saying that the back panel/shells are un-removable. Is it true? IIRC, I saw somewhere Nokia stating that the back shells can be changed as per our wish. A pic would help.



Nokia Lumia 720 Back Panel is sealed just like 920.


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I manually copied over my songs from my PC like always and havent seen this issue, could you explain?



When you copy a folder with 10 songs to your mobile, both "Music + Videos" & "Nokia Music Player" will show 20-30 songs (same song repeating over 2-3 times) when you play th album. I've googled and found it's a BUG in WP8. One possible solution that i read was turning off the "* Xbox Music cloud collection *" in Music + Videos settings. But this "* Xbox Music cloud collection *" option is region-specific, so we (India-based-Lumias) won't have this option, if am right..

I wonder why you din't encounter it, till? 
(Just google for *Lumia Duplicate Songs*)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> One of my friends went to a live mobile showroom and tried a Lumia 720. He is now saying that the back panel/shells are un-removable. Is it true? IIRC, I saw somewhere Nokia stating that the back shells can be changed as per our wish. A pic would help.



You can attach a wireless charging shell but the body colour cannot be changed like the 820.


----------



## Shah (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Nokia Lumia 720 Back Panel is sealed just like 920.



I know it's a polycarbonate unibody. But, Why does Nokia sells Wireless Charging shells for L720 seperately?

Look at here.

All accessories for Nokia Lumia 720 - Nokia - India

Is Nokia trolling us or what?

EDIT:

Got my answer. It is indeed removable.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Made of polycarbonate, its uni-body removable shells come in a variety of colors including glossy yellow, glossy red, glossy white, matte cyan and matte black.
> Source


----------



## noob (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> How to solve the duplicate songs issue in WP8?



It is a bug but you can solve it by strictly cleaning up your id3 tags.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> When you copy a folder with 10 songs to your mobile, both "Music + Videos" & "Nokia Music Player" will show 20-30 songs (same song repeating over 2-3 times) when you play th album. I've googled and found it's a BUG in WP8. One possible solution that i read was turning off the "* Xbox Music cloud collection *" in Music + Videos settings. But this "* Xbox Music cloud collection *" option is region-specific, so we (India-based-Lumias) won't have this option, if am right..
> 
> I wonder why you din't encounter it, till?
> (Just google for *Lumia Duplicate Songs*)



ID tags, that explains it 
I have been a stickler for clean and formatted ID3 tags since I can remember including the correct album covers, so thats why I never saw this issue. I use some software called Mp3tag - Download > its insanely powerful and can accept batch processing as well. It also helps that I listen to english songs which Amazon always has a nice database of 

Formatted ID tags are a side effect of my use of WMP to play songs


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Thanks, noob (no offense ) & pranav.
I will try Mp3tag this weekend..


----------



## pranav0091 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Thanks, noob (no offense ) & pranav.
> I will try Mp3tag this weekend..



PS: You WILL need to read the help to realise its power. Incredible formatting and naming abilities that its scary until you can figure out the command line (it has a GUI, but you can set a command line within it to be executed by a single button click, which is what I do). I have a collection some 11GB large and never felt the ID tags were out of control.

The following is what I use and have fount works perfectly on all music players including the lumias (notice the leading 0):
01 Song Name is Put Here.mp3


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

for those missing fm radio's in their lumia, time for joy. lumia amber updates coming to all lumia's except 620.


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Thanks for the update..
Nokia: Smart Camera coming to full WP8 range in July Lumia Amber Update - SlashGear

*www.theverge.com/2013/5/14/4327026/nokia-lumia-windows-phone-update-fm-radio-july


*www.4smileys.com/smileys/sport-smileys/cheerleader.gif


----------



## noob (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Thanks, noob (no offense ) & pranav.
> I will try Mp3tag this weekend..



welcome. Let us know your findings.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

July means august if we look at history of nokia.


----------



## ankit360 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

will nokia release lumia 925 in india ?


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yup by july end or august first week..


----------



## pranav0091 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



shreymittal said:


> Yup by july end or august first week..



Source?

I would believe that its probably not going to launch in India.


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ yes, its not for Indian markets..



> On Friday, Nokia unveiled the Lumia 928 for the U.S. market, priced at $99 after a rebate and a two-year deal with Verizon Wireless .


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Source? I would believe that its probably not going to launch in India.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...body-lumia-925-london-469-available-june.html



Gearbox said:


> ^ yes, its not for Indian markets..
> 
> 
> > On Friday, Nokia unveiled the Lumia *928* for the U.S. market, priced at $99 after a rebate and a two-year deal with Verizon Wireless .



Dude he is talking about 925 not 928
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...body-lumia-925-london-469-available-june.html


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 925 coming soon to India | SymbianTweet


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

AliGoneMobile: FAQ: How Unlocking/Jailbreaking/Enabling Sideloading Affects your Windows Phone


----------



## ankit360 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

All Phones - Nokia - India

925 is there !


----------



## Empirial (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Damn! Only 16GB & no MicroSD Slot Nokia Lumia 925 - Specifications - Nokia - India


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Damn! Only 16GB & no MicroSD Slot Nokia Lumia 925 - Specifications - Nokia - India


*www.4smileys.com/smileys/devil-smileys/devil_smiley_054.gif Atleast it has 16GB!!


----------



## pranav0091 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Damn! Only 16GB & no MicroSD Slot Nokia Lumia 925 - Specifications - Nokia - India



Differentiation. Good to see. This is their reply to people who thought the 920 was too bulky. Though 16 GB is a bit low, a lot of people are perfectly happy with it. And its also a great way to make the 920 owners not feel bad and keep the goodwill going. Clever move.


----------



## ironfreak (May 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

620 doesn't have FM chip


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Google has asked to remove the new Youtube app from store! -> Google to Microsoft: Remove your YouTube App from the Windows Phone Store [Update] | Windows Phone Central

They are worried about WP8 now


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Rejoice!!
Angry Birds Rio for Windows Phone now available [Video] | WinSource

*forums.wpcentral.com/attachments/nokia-lumia-520/33494d1367839041-520.jpg


----------



## Shah (May 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Rejoice!!
> Angry Birds Rio for Windows Phone now available [Video] | WinSource
> 
> *forums.wpcentral.com/attachments/nokia-lumia-520/33494d1367839041-520.jpg



Nice to hear. You said a good news, right? Let me say a bad one.


Spoiler



Modern Combat 4 also requires 1GB of RAM.





Gearbox said:


> Rejoice!!
> Angry Birds Rio for Windows Phone now available [Video] | WinSource
> 
> *forums.wpcentral.com/attachments/nokia-lumia-520/33494d1367839041-520.jpg



Nice to hear. You said a good news, right? Let me say a bad one.


Spoiler



Modern Combat 4 also requires 1GB of RAM.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Nice to hear. You said a good news, right? Let me say a bad one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That was expected right?
Whats more of a bad news to me is how warm the phone gets when playing it...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> That was expected right?
> Whats more of a bad news to me is how *warm* the phone gets when playing it...


It's normal


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*




*static.giantbomb.com/uploads/screen_small/0/26/853687-microsoft_steve_ballmer.jpg


----------



## hars1988 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

hi will these work with windows phone (i mean lumia 720)

Nokia Headset WH-701


*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41aEM1-tfBL._AA300_.jpg


----------



## Empirial (May 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hars1988 said:


> hi will these work with windows phone (i mean lumia 720)
> 
> Nokia Headset WH-701
> 
> ...



Not sure but these are 100% compatible with all lumia phones Buy Nokia WH-208 Stereo Headset - Mobile Accessories - Infibeam.com


----------



## hars1988 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Not sure but these are 100% compatible with all lumia phones Buy Nokia WH-208 Stereo Headset - Mobile Accessories - Infibeam.com



thanks for reply 
these are not present in nokia India page , will they available at priority showroom or any other showrooms ?


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ I've tried Sony MH750, and it sounded amazing on Lumia..


----------



## pranav0091 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hars1988 said:


> thanks for reply
> these are not present in nokia India page , will they available at priority showroom or any other showrooms ?



Why not just buy online?

EDIT:
Dont buy them. They are the ones that came with my phone. Though they are not bad, they are definitely a bit uncomfortable for people with smaller earcanals. There must be better deals at that price IMO.


----------



## hars1988 (May 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i got small ear canals so i need in ear phones, how about monster purity in ear phones (but they are rs5000)


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

For Lumia 520 users:
*files.nokia-x.com/pdf/Nokia%20Lumia%20520%20RM-914_915%20L1L2%20Service%20Manual.pdf


----------



## Flash (May 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, am gonna buy *Nokia Headset WH-205 (Black) *for L520, coz the bundled WH-108 is not that much good.
Can anybody confirm whether WH-205 is compatible with L520 or not?


----------



## ironfreak (May 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hello friends,

Has anyone changed shell of Lumia 620? Mine (white) has gone dirty, so I'll change it to probably lime green. Are they available in shops? How much they cost?


----------



## Shah (May 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The price of Lumia 920 falls to 32k and now you get a wireless charging plate with it for free. Seems like Nokia is all set to launch Lumia 925 in India.


----------



## hars1988 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

hi just now bought lumia 920 yellow 
pls give ur suggestion

guys pls help me lumia is eating my balance for some data charges pls healp am new to this


----------



## pranav0091 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^
Disable data when you dont need it.
Disable skydrive backup of photos, app data and messages. You can manually do it if you want when you are under WiFi.

Thats it


----------



## quagmire (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 920 price slashed -Now available for 32k ..

They must have done this weeks ago!

Making way for Lumia 925 eh.?


----------



## pranav0091 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Thats the indicator that the 925 is imminent. Also note that at 32k you get a free wireless charger too.

But If it were me I'd rather wait for 41mp oversampling sensor to debut for my next upgrade late this year. Rumors are strife that the hardware is already ready and atleast two of them them independently confirm the existence of the sensor thats slightly smaller than the 41mp found in the 808 but oversampling nevertheless and also incorporating the 920's OIS. Thats gonna be a monster and I as a camera-freak I am more than willing to live with the weight as long as it gives me one day of battery durability.


----------



## eduku (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is there any App in the Windows Phone Store (like MX Player or Mobo Player in the Play Store) that can play Mkv, flv and videos of most other common file formats?


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Till now, there's none;
There's a rumour that MSFT don't want bringup the player for .mkv files, as an act to curb piracy (since most of the pirated movies are in .mkv)


----------



## Shah (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^VLC is coming soon.


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Actually all (even wpcentral.com) are misguided.

VLC is just for W8; There's no mention of WP8 in kickstarter..
VLC for the new Windows 8 User Experience ("Metro") by VideoLAN &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## eduku (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> There's a rumour that MSFT don't want bringup the player for .mkv files, as an act to curb piracy (since most of the pirated movies are in .mkv)



Yeah but Mkv is a very popular file format and its hard for me to live without it considering that I do watch a lot of TV Shows and Movies, and quite a few of them are in mkv. 
That's why I am having second thoughts about getting a Lumia 520, for an Android.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Till now, there's none;
> There's a rumour that MSFT don't want bringup the player for .mkv files, as an act to curb piracy (since most of the pirated movies are in .mkv)



That must be just a rumor. because then nobody would develop an mp3 player either 

AFAIK, VLC for W* has a conditional-spinoff in the form of VLC for WP8.


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Does windows phone 8 support .mkv ? - Microsoft Community


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Rejoice WP users
It's official: Windows Phone is the third most popular smartphone OS | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Shah (May 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Rejoice WP users
> It's official: Windows Phone is the third most popular smartphone OS | Windows Phone Central



Old news...


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Dont judge by the date, the content is what matters.


----------



## noob (May 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Old news...
> 
> 
> 
> Old news...





why are you quoting everything twice ?


----------



## pranav0091 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> why are you quoting everything twice ?



He's either on a phone or on a slow network connection. It happens on its own.


----------



## Shah (May 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> why are you quoting everything twice ?


Edited.


pranav0091 said:


> He's either on a phone or on a slow network connection. It happens on its own.


Yep. I have crossed the cap limit.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2013/05/low-light-infographic.png?itok=XLl0CBap

Windows Phone and low-light photos; new infographic breaks down why it


----------



## Shah (May 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Samsung Omnia M is again on sale in FK. I wonder what makes Samsung think that Omnia M will out-sell Lumia 520.

Source


----------



## pranav0091 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Samsung Omnia M is again on sale in FK. I wonder what makes Samsung think that Omnia M will out-sell Lumia 520.
> 
> Source



Just stock clearance.

If they sincerely believe that it will sell, then they are still subscribers of the belief that WP buyers are the most stupid amongst fools. Which would not be surprising btw. Or it could just be FK trying to get rid of the remaining stock.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

BTW, who would downgrade to 7.8, when they've 8.0 at the same price.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> BTW, who would downgrade to 7.8, when they've 8.0 at the same price.



FK probably thinks otherwise.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any app for Forums like Tapatalk? I came across Board Express and ForumTalk, but search is not working on any of them.

Without search how am I supposed to find Forums I browse from that huge list of supported Forums? God knows... This is the basic feature.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Give it a read on to know how secure WP8 is!

*www.msec.be/mobcom/ws2013/presentations/david_hernie.pdf


----------



## noob (May 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Give it a read on to know how secure WP8 is!
> 
> *www.msec.be/mobcom/ws2013/presentations/david_hernie.pdf




Other OS are also equally secure, including Android (provided you don't install APK from unknown source). & so is iOS.


*i.imgur.com/207HCIK.jpg


I disagree with 2 points. It is same as Apple in reality. 
It says, Ecosystem & Experience is "Apple defined/controlled" in iOS. Same is the case with WP OS. it is "MS defined/controlled" in reality.

iOS devices get timely updates directly from Apple. In case of WP, it is not true. + WP is not extensible and usless once official support ends. In Android, you can extend life of device by installing CM on it.  My SGS, still runs butter smooth on CM ROM( JB OS version).


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*Lumia GDR2 preview:* (in wpcentral)

- Nokia Sleeping screen.
- FM tuner.
- Color management, read: saturation, color temp
- Double Tap wakeup
- Data sense (depends on carrier)
- Flip to silent
- IE security enhancment
- ISO upto 3200
- Nokia Smart Cam

*ARE YOU READY WP8 users!!!*

Lumia GDR2 preview - Windows Phone Central Forums


----------



## Shah (May 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Huawei Ascend W2, Lumia 920's rival, pictures surfaces online.


Huawei Ascend W2 press image surfaces


----------



## noob (May 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> *Lumia GDR2 preview:* (in wpcentral)
> 
> - Nokia Sleeping screen.
> - FM tuner.
> ...




Meh...it is more Nokia specific and less of MS.



Shah said:


> Huawei Ascend W2, Lumia 920's rival, pictures surfaces online.
> 
> 
> Huawei Ascend W2 press image surfaces



Looks cool.


----------



## Shah (May 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Looks cool.



But, no way, It can beat the sales of Lumia 920/925.


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Huawei Ascend W2, Lumia 920's rival, pictures surfaces online.
> 
> 
> Huawei Ascend W2 press image surfaces



Hope Nokia will refresh Lumia 820 with a 720p display, better battery and gorilla glass.


----------



## Amithansda (May 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi Folks,

I was using Mouse Remote app, really helpful if your wireless M/Ks run out of juice.

I was wondering is there any app available which will let me use lumia as a webcam?



Gearbox said:


> *Lumia GDR2 preview:* (in wpcentral)
> 
> - Nokia Sleeping screen.
> - FM tuner.
> ...


I dint know Lumia got an FM??
Does every Lumia have it??


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yes..all lumia's except 620 has fm receiver and will be enabled with the amber update.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Those are just Nokia specific updates, not the GDR2 related. The 925 also has blinking logo for notifications, probably the Amber update.


----------



## Shah (May 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> Hope Nokia will refresh Lumia 820 with a 720p display, better battery and gorilla glass.



And a better design and a better cam.


----------



## noob (May 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> And a better design and a better cam.



And also refresh Lumia 720 with 720p display.  

I am not buying any lumia because they all look dulll to me except Lumia 720. And the only thing holding me buying L720 is its display resolution and 512 MB RAM


----------



## Shah (May 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> And also refresh Lumia 720 with 720p display.
> 
> I am not buying any lumia because they all look dulll to me except Lumia 720. And the only thing holding me buying L720 is its display resolution and 512 MB RAM



If nokia gives 720 a 720p display and 1GB RAM, It would eat up the sales of 820 and 920 too.


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> And a better design and a better cam.



i think the design of 820 is nice. probably a slimmer profile will do.


----------



## Shah (May 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> i think the design of 820 is nice. probably a slimmer profile will do.



Everyone's liking isn't the same. Manufacturers should better release a phone with different designs made up of different materials(aluminium, plastic, etc..)


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Everyone's liking isn't the same. Manufacturers should better release a phone with different designs made up of different materials(aluminium, plastic, etc..)



yes..agree


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Like "Instance" (previously Itsdagram) for Instagram, Swapchat beta for Snapchat coming soon.

Snapchat, Windows Phone and what you need to know | Windows Phone Central


----------



## noob (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey guys,

I am developing a simple expense manager app for WP8 (sorry no WP 7.5 support). It is 60% done as of now. 

*I have few questions to ask.*


What features you think a simple expense manager app should have. (e.g charts. if you, what data you would like to see here)
Are you willing to pay for it ? If yes, How much ? ( I am ok with even $1 pricing)
Are you ok with fully functional free app with ads ?



*Current features:*


Color coded categories. (e.g Food, Internet, Travel) User can add unlimited categories. No grouping as of categories as of now.
 Support for all screen resolutions
Supports all currencies. (Dollar, pound etc) User can set any curreny he wishes to use.

Daily Reminder feature so that you dont miss to enter your expense.

Startup lock: Pin based security so that not every one can see the data.
 Choice of date format. 
 Ability to add notes for each transaction. 


*Pending work:*

Charts (let me know what kind of graphs you wish to see) 
Landing page showing summary of the month,week
Reports. user can save the report as PDF/XPS file


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Will it support live-tile too?
Speaking of 1$ price, it's the lowest that you can set in Windows store i guess, because of the most of the apps's starting price starting from INR 55.00


----------



## noob (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Will it support live-tile too?
> Speaking of 1$ price, it's the lowest that you can set in Windows store i guess, because of the most of the apps's starting price starting from INR 55.00


Yup. With live tiles. I am planning to make a donate version. IAP


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

8 reasons the Nokia Lumia 521 is better than the Samsung Galaxy S 4 | Pocketnow


----------



## noob (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Got my L520 today  9.6K local store.

*i.imgur.com/KF38BDN.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Congrats; The USB charger is different.


----------



## noob (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Congrats; The USB charger is different.



Using my Galaxy Nexus USB cable. I hope it wont cause any issue.  Nokia cable is useless as it is very short.


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Sad, but true/
In office, i flipped my CPU sideways so as to check mobile while charging.


*Halo: Spartan Assault for Windows 8 and Windows Phone due in July*


For sure, it will need 1GB RAM>


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Sad, but true/
> In office, i flipped my CPU sideways so as to check mobile while charging.
> 
> 
> ...



No. MS has confirmed it will run on devices with 512 MB of RAM.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

41MP WP beast photos -> More pics on the Nokia EOS Windows Phone find the light of day [Updated: new images] | Windows Phone Central


----------



## kaudey (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can someone suggest me a good rage comics reader which is compatible with L520? I am looking for something which has a sideways swipe function to go to the next comic or a next button. Most of the apps I tried do not have that and I have to go to the previous page and select a rage comic to read it. And I am not able to use RAGE COLLECTION - Home of Rage Comics smoothly. First, it wont open the mobile version and I have to keep resizing, second my IE keeps crashing after 4-5 comics.
Please suggest.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> 41MP WP beast photos -> More pics on the Nokia EOS Windows Phone find the light of day [Updated: new images] | Windows Phone Central



Thats quite possibly my next phone. My only concern is the reported battery size.



kaudey said:


> Can someone suggest me a good rage comics reader which is compatible with L520? I am looking for something which has a sideways swipe function to go to the next comic or a next button. Most of the apps I tried do not have that and I have to go to the previous page and select a rage comic to read it. And I am not able to use RAGE COLLECTION - Home of Rage Comics smoothly. First, it wont open the mobile version and I have to keep resizing, second my IE keeps crashing after 4-5 comics.
> Please suggest.



Weird. I have never had a single IE crash yet. Can you try IE > settings > website preference > mobile version ?

Can't you use an rss reader like FUSE to get these comics?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

More Nokia EOS leaks as alleged phone gets pictured from all angles | Pocketnow


----------



## kaudey (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The settings are set to mobile version, but for this site it doesn't open. It used to open in my iPod touch and even my tab, maybe the site has stopped supporting the mobile version altogether.

Never tried an rss reader, have very less idea about them...but still, will try.


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Whatsapp update is coming soon!! Maybe in a week!! 

*twitter.com/_aka_P/status/339741906303086592


----------



## noob (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Whatsapp update is coming soon!! Maybe in a week!!
> 
> *twitter.com/_aka_P/status/339741906303086592


I hope they implement the UI in a proper way like this
Andrés Canelones : Redesigning Whatsapp for Windows Phone


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Saw this on reddit. Microsoft acknowledged the "Other storage" issue, but there's no fix as of now. Too bad..

*i.imgur.com/OlGbUGE.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ DAT "other"


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I guess a fix to that would be the first of the things to come in GDR2. 
Note that the others folder will always stay, just that there would be a mechanism to clear it via the OS itself and not resorting to Nokia's app which is not available for non-Lumia phones.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Notification Center! :O 

Windows Phone 8.1 update with notification center, additional features spotted


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am pretty disappointed that its to be accessed from a tile. Always felt that thr left swipe made more sense.


----------



## Flash (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Wow. Number of additions!! Some are intriguing!! 
Why everything is appended with "Z" (Zstore (???), Zwifi, Zpower)??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Notification centre has been removed in the later builds. Source - wpcentral


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Notification centre has been removed in the later builds. Source - wpcentral



Not exactly; integrated with the Me hub it seems. Whatever it is I am happy with the current live tiles. But for the some that harp about a proper notification centre, the implementation should be such tthat its always easily accessible.. say via a long press of the back button or the searc button or a simple swipe from the left on the homescreen.


----------



## Flash (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What really am looking forward is way to regain memory from "Other storage". 

On another note,

*www.reddit.com/r/windowsphone/comments/1foycg/windows_phone_81_in_testing/


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> What really am looking forward is way to regain memory from "Other storage".
> 
> On another note,Windows Phone 8.1 in testing : windowsphone



Nokia storage check app can do that.


----------



## Flash (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Nokia storage check app can do that.


You mean in the upcoming update?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> You mean in the upcoming update?



No, its currently available for all WP8 Lumia devices...


----------



## Flash (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> No, its currently available for all WP8 Lumia devices...


Lumia storage check app just shows the memory occupied by the media & apps in Phone memory and SD card. It just provide an option for clearing "Temporary files", but that's not helping in reducing "Other storage" memory. Infact, there's no fix for "Other memory" as of now. There are suggestions for switching-off the Cloud upload & clearing IE history but that accounts for only meagre amount.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Lumia storage check app just shows the memory occupied by the media & apps in Phone memory and SD card. It just provide an option for clearing "Temporary files", but that's not helping in reducing "Other storage" memory. Infact, there's no fix for "Other memory" as of now. There are suggestions for switching-off the Cloud upload & clearing IE history but that accounts for only meagre amount.



Thats what I meant. You can reclaim a lot of space from the others via this app, but its not a FIX for the others bug, just a workaround to help. When I cleared my temporary files the others got reduced too, big chunk. You cannot expect the others to be 0bytes because its needed for the OS, thats where the temporary files lie.

For example the OS tells me I have 7.85GB of apps whereas the app tells me I have 8.9GB of APPS+app data. Thats the 'others' storage right there (part of it), stuff you cant get rid of, because the apps need them to function.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> What really am looking forward is way to regain memory from "Other storage".
> 
> On another note,Windows Phone 8.1 in testing : windowsphone



Hi Gearbox, have you downloaded Shrink Storage?


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shadowfax said:


> Hi Gearbox, have you downloaded Shrink Storage?



Tried already. It just clears the space of what it allocate.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Tried already. It just clears the space of what it allocate.



How much do you have in the 'others' ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> how much do you have in the 'others' ?



2.95 gb


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> 2.95 gb



Lumia 520 right?


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Lumia 520 right?



Yes. After seeing the 21 GB of "Other storage" (in the reddit screenshot that i shared above), i was a bit scared.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Yes. After seeing the 21 GB of "Other storage" (in the reddit screenshot that i shared above), i was a bit scared.



Yeah, its a bug allright.

Btw here is a great maps application, dare I say, *even better than the google maps* I remember on android. Its not very polished, but definitely more usable than either of Google maps or Here maps and ages ahead of Gmaps.

Google Maps | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)

Gearbox, put this right  at the top of the mapping applications for WP phones.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Google Maps | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)


For a moment i thought, it's actually been from Google. :/
3D view - that's better.. Anyway, will do.


In the whole Windows store, the only application from Google is "Google search". 
1. If they hate WP users, why they release an app for search alone?
2. If they can provide an app for Search, why can't they provide one from Gmail/Gtalk/all g-bla, g-bla, g-bla!!


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Screw Google. As long as the app is good I dont give a damn as to who is the developer. And this particular one is definitely superior to Google maps in everything but looks.

I'll try to contact the developer and ask him if he could incorporate a few of my suggestions.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Google Maps | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)



3D view is amazing. Had a free tour to Taz mahal.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> 3D view is amazing. Had a free tour to Taz mahal.





Here is the true reason why i was so excited.

Earlier you either had the convenience of the the data from Google maps or the offline ability from Nokia maps. You couldnt reroute without data connection on google maps and you may not find the place of interest via nokia maps.

Now look at the current scenario. You want to find a place, thats not in nokia maps. so you settings> google maps overlay. Search for your place and find it. tap on it and press directions. and launch navigation via Nokia drive. Now even if you go wrong drive will take care to reroute you without a data connection. This is the best of both worlds and certainly better than google maps or nokia maps alone


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Now it got a name.. 
Amber update brings Nokia Glance Screen to Lumia smartphones | Know Your Mobile India

Not sure, whether it's true or not.
Windows Phone 8 finally gets its long promised Notification Center


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Heard that NOVA3 is free in India from Wpcentral, true?


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

N.O.V.A.3 | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

No.. 
360/-, but you can give a try with whooping 1GB.


----------



## krish_techie (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys,

Any solution for missing album art ???
I tried MPA Tools ..but in vain
NO Indian artists in it. what are you guys doing about that..adjust with grey screen ????
is there any way we can add movie pic to the album ???

Please Help


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> N.O.V.A.3 | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)
> 
> No..
> 360/-, but you can give a try with whooping 1GB.



Yes, It was, for a limited time, seemingly a mistake from Nokia, I tried downloading it, hit a store error halfway into the free download. Then when I restarted, the free game was gone 



krish_techie said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any solution for missing album art ???
> I tried MPA Tools ..but in vain
> ...



*www.mp3tag.de/en/


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Yes, It was, for a limited time, seemingly a mistake from Nokia, I tried downloading it, hit a store error halfway into the free download. Then when I restarted, the free game was gone


Oh bad :/

HTC Tiara Leaked image Sprint HTC Tiara Windows Phone 8 smartphone leaks in PR image | Mobile & Apps


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

With a Samsung Omnia W , I feel like I don't even belong to this thread anymore.


----------



## hari1 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> With a Samsung Omnia W , I feel like I don't even belong to this thread anymore.



That phone was great to have. I used it for 4 months. But now it's the time to upgrade.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> With a Samsung Omnia W , I feel like I don't even belong to this thread anymore.


Worry not, we're in the same family.


----------



## Shah (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> With a Samsung Omnia W , I feel like I don't even belong to this thread anymore.



It's "Windows Phone" Thread not "Windows Phone 8" Thread.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hari1 said:


> That phone was great to have. I used it for 4 months. But now it's the time to upgrade.



No dough to upgrade. Planning for October, maybe later.... after wp8.1 launch. right now I'm a WP7 



Shah said:


> It's "Windows Phone" Thread not "Windows Phone 8" Thread.



yeah I know, but there's zero WP7 discussion


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The world has moved on. Smartphones have low shelf lives anyway.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yeah, they do... sadly I'm not rich.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@ssk I am too a Omnia W owner ...although phone looks and works perfectly but we r just out of discussion now


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I know that sujoy... you're the only other person I know who owns an Omnia. 
do you know any one?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

no SSk I donno anyone ...but I love my omnia W ...after 1.5 yrs its still scratch-less coz of good quality plastic and metal back ...and coz of AMOLED screen and 800x480 res @ 3.7" it still competes with newer models easily..I dont see any need to feel outdated


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Bought Lumia 520 for dad yesterday as a Father's day gift. 
Now I am scratching head for somethings and trying to find answers for some. But since I have an experience of using Windows phone 7 before, it's not all too new for me.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> Bought Lumia 520 for dad yesterday as a Father's day gift.
> Now I am scratching head for somethings and trying to find answers for some. But since I have an experience of using Windows phone 7 before, it's not all too new for me.



Congrats 
Ping over here, and we'll try to help if need be


----------



## manojbhagat (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

That's a nice post 'SSK', but which do you think is best from the followings one?
Windows Phone 8S by HTC Overview - HTC Smartphones
Nokia Lumia 920 - Windows Phone with PureView Camera - Nokia - India
Nokia Lumia 820 - Windows Phone with Wireless Charging - Nokia - India
Nokia Lumia 620 - Windows Phone 8 with MS Office - Nokia - India


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



manojbhagat said:


> That's a nice post 'SSK', but which do you think is best from the followings one?
> Windows Phone 8S by HTC Overview - HTC Smartphones
> Nokia Lumia 920 - Windows Phone with PureView Camera - Nokia - India
> Nokia Lumia 820 - Windows Phone with Wireless Charging - Nokia - India
> Nokia Lumia 620 - Windows Phone 8 with MS Office - Nokia - India



If you have the moolah, nothing beats the 920.

But the range of prices that the phones you mentioned cover vary greatly. So TBH, the priciest one is most likely to be best choice for a person without budget restraints and the cheapest for the ones with the tightest budget (Here its the Lumia 620, although you might want to look at the Lumia 520 which is even cheaper at ~9.5k INR)

Also, if you are planning to buy a WP8 device, have a look at them first to see if it satisfies your needs. WP phones are very different from Android phones (The specifications between android phones and WP phones cannot be compared directly, no "free versions of paid games using cracked .apk" or no 'Temple Run 2' or 'Real racing 3')

In short, if you have any doubts, ask us. Don't jump headfirst into WP


----------



## Flash (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*






> Microsoft has offered several top tier developers upwards of $100,000 to bring key apps to its mobile platform, and that’s in addition to smaller incentives currently open to anyone.
> For the month of June Microsoft is also offering developers of any size a cool $100 for any app that gets published to the store up to a maximum of $2,000.



Microsoft is Paying Upwards of $100,000 To Secure Key Windows Phone 8 Apps | Maximum PC


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So now I am somehow part of WP age (now that my dad have Lumia 520) here's my first problem that I also put up on Windows Phone forum :



> AFAIK, Windows Server 2008 R2 is mostly Windows 7 (from the kernel level). So why is it that I get an error stating that I can't instal the Windows Phone app on server edition of windows?
> 
> I really don't understand this limitation!
> 
> ...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> So now I am somehow part of WP age (now that my dad have Lumia 520) here's my first problem that I also put up on Windows Phone forum :



I know this is not going to help you directly, but why do you want the Windows phone app to be installed on the PC ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia developer pages now reference quad-core Snapdragon 800 with Adreno 330 GPU


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I know this is not going to help you directly, but why do you want the Windows phone app to be installed on the PC ?



Well, I don't know. Isn't it required to copy files between both devices? And if I want to access internet on phone through pc? (Without Wi-Fi, reverse tethering).


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> Well, I don't know. *Isn't it required to copy files between both devices?* And if I want to access internet on phone through pc? (Without Wi-Fi, reverse tethering).



You won't need a PC suite (Old Nokia devices) or Zune (WP7) for current-gen Lumia devices.
When you connect the Phone, WP will be recognized as a mass storage device. You can transfer your files directly. But, there are limitations to the file format that you transfer to.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What worries me that the battery entries are still supposedly 2000mAh. That is not something I wish to see with the S800. 

Also I dont understand how a natively coded OS with restricted background apps like WP8 gets roughly the same battery life as a much worse (in battery terms) java based Android that lets apps run even on the background. That one has been confusing me for ages now.
Just look at the 2300mAh battery on the GS4 and how long it lasts 

Something just isnt right.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> You won't need a PC suite (Old Nokia devices) or Zune (WP7) for current-gen Lumia devices.
> When you connect the Phone, WP will be recognized as a mass storage device. You can transfer your files directly. But, there are limitations to the file format that you transfer to.



What about reverse Tethering w/o WiFi.. is it possible with Lumia devices?


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Am afraid, you can't. 
There isn't an option in WP8, and no tools too (as like Android)


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> What about reverse Tethering w/o WiFi.. is it possible with Lumia devices?



AFAIK, USB tethering is not possible, with or without the PC suite...


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*c2499022.cdn.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Windows-Phone-8-GDR2-update-Lumia-920-July.jpg

Windows Phone 8 GDR2 update to arrive in July, Nokia Lumia 920 might get it first » Unwired View 

*Just a month to go!! **www.smiley-lol.com/smiley/expressifs/vil-attendre.gif


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Am afraid, you can't.
> There isn't an option in WP8, and no tools too (as like Android)





pranav0091 said:


> AFAIK, USB tethering is not possible, with or without the PC suite...



Oh dear. Looks like, finally going to need to upgrade to WiFi


----------



## Flash (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anyone tried this version of Temple run.
I still can't find one for L520.

Temple Run for Windows Phone 8 updated to work on devices with 512MB RAM | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

~snip~


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Anyone tried this version of Temple run.
> I still can't find one for L520.
> Temple Run for Windows Phone 8 updated to work on devices with 512MB RAM | NDTV Gadgets



"Your phone hardware doesn't meet the minimum requirements needed to run this app."
I have Lumia 520. :/


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It's been tweeted officially, maybe its not for India.



> Temple Run on WP8 now supports 512mb devices!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ Like Asphalt?
Man this sucks.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any app for increasing the battery time of L520, gives about 10 hours on extensive 3G use.. Works great without data connection..

And any app for freeing memory, like some task killer??


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> Any app for increasing the battery time of L520, gives about 10 hours on extensive 3G use.. Works great without data connection..
> 
> And any app for freeing memory, like some task killer??



BLASPHEMY 

No. Let the OS manage it, the only thing you hsve to do is not let maps keep running (not the background service, thsts fine just the app- exit it when you are done. Same with some games)


Android has corrupted you


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> BLASPHEMY
> 
> No. Let the OS manage it, the only thing you hsve to do is not let maps keep running (not the background service, thsts fine just the app- exit it when you are done. Same with some games)
> 
> ...



Why Blasphemy???
I have turned off the background tasks, so its just whatsaap that keeps running and i use it constantly(presently on vacation, so kinda have to)..


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Not sure, whether MSFT give a damn to these suggestions..
Gives Windows Phone users a tool to clean up their phone

Nokia is innovating way faster than you. Pick up the pace, Microsoft! | Pocketnow


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> Why Blasphemy???
> I have turned off the background tasks, so its just whatsaap that keeps running and i use it constantly(presently on vacation, so kinda have to)..



There is nothing you can do except what I have told you. And a good OS shouldnt need the user to manage the memory and stuff like that. WP is close, but not quite there yet.
I'd suggest you switch from whatsapp to talk.to or something like that. I hear that whatsapp on WP is pain as far as battery is concerned.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> There is nothing you can do except what I have told you. And a good OS shouldnt need the user to manage the memory and stuff like that. WP is close, but not quite there yet.
> I'd suggest you switch from whatsapp to talk.to or something like that. I hear that whatsapp on WP is pain as far as battery is concerned.



Serious pain, need to recharge my cell twice in a day..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> Serious pain, need to recharge my cell twice in a day..



Blame Whatsapp. Apparently a new version is coming with very good battery performance, but it was supposed to be available a week ago :/


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 24, 2013)

Tapatalk is now on Windows Phone too


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Tapatalk is now on Windows Phone too


Yes. Came 2 days ago.
There's this Boardexpress - i tried once, but not able to find TDF in it. Anyone tried?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah i tried using boardexpress and another forum,app in,the store. But you search feature was not working. I tried contacting the developer. And they said tapatalk,has disabled search feature for 3rd party apps through the API.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyway none was even closer to tapatalk. I am,loving this app,really. Though its in beta stage for now.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Blame Whatsapp. Apparently a new version is coming with very good battery performance, but it was supposed to be available a week ago :/



Whatsapp is battery sucker? 
Should I remove that from my dad's Lumia 510? Since battery don't last even 2 days. Although Wifi could also be the problem. (?).


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> Whatsapp is battery sucker?
> Should I remove that from my dad's Lumia 510? Since battery don't last even 2 days. Although Wifi could also be the problem. (?).



Yeah, whatsapp is a major battery sucker on WP.
WhatsApp Battery drain - what exactly is causing it? - Windows Phone Central Forums

No, not wifi.  Wifi + moderate usage on my phone drains at ~4% per hour if the screen on time is approx 5 min/hour. Data drains battery faster than wifi.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Yeah, whatsapp is a major battery sucker on WP.
> WhatsApp Battery drain - what exactly is causing it? - Windows Phone Central Forums
> 
> No, not wifi.  Wifi + moderate usage on my phone drains at ~4% per hour if the screen on time is approx 5 min/hour. Data drains battery faster than wifi.



My drainage is somewhat around 7-8...

Actually it is 16.5 while using whatsapp on 3G..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> My drainage is somewhat around 7-8...
> 
> Actually it is 16.5 while using whatsapp on 3G..



One tip is to exit whatapp by pressing the back button instead of suspend it via the windows button. I am not sure, but it might help if you are desperate to use whatsapp. Also if your messaging is largely text, use the 2G mode. 3G is a universal battery eater, not just on WP.

7-8% under what usage pattern?


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Normal 3G.. Gives about 1 day and 10 hours with data packet off..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah, thats pretty much normal. I try to not use data at all just wifi. Even if I have to, I prefer 2G unless there is a serious need for some bulk transfer. 



ShankJ said:


> Normal 3G.. Gives about 1 day and 10 hours with data packet off..


----------



## Shah (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 520 - 8.5k

Lumia 620 - 12k

Lumia 720 - 15.5k

Nokia Lumia 520, 620, 720 now available on discounts in Flipkart | The Technology Channel


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

L520 & L720 @  Best price..


----------



## Shah (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 520 @ 8.5k is a steal....


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Lumia 520 @ 8.5k is a steal....



And I bought Lumia 510 520 at 9900/- last week. (Partly because I needed it urgently on father's day. )

Anyway, Temple Run now available on Windows phones.
Temple Run | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

Not good. Addiction. Not good at all!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You got Lumia 510 or 520?

Temple run was available previously also rite?


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> You got Lumia 510 or 520?
> 
> Temple run was available previously also rite?



No it wasnt.. Not on WP8 afaik..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> You got Lumia 510 or 520?
> 
> Temple run was available previously also rite?



Typo Fixed. It's 520.
And temple run on 520 runs smooth. But misses out on some swipes to jump, causing the runner to die. Which making me angry.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> Typo Fixed. It's 520.
> And temple run on 520 runs smooth. But misses out on some swipes to jump, causing the runner to die. Which making me angry.



Are you sure that its missing out on some swipes or you are swiping when the player is too close to the edge. 

I have played it and found that it doesnt miss any swipe, just doesnt let you jump if too late or too close to the edge.


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> No it wasnt.. Not on WP8 afaik..


It was there already, but for 1GB version. And then, came for all - but not to India. Now, its for 512 MB devices and also for India.. 
I've to delete a game in order to install this! Bloody "Other storage"!!


----------



## Shah (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Tapatalk for Windows Phone now available for 2.99 USD

Source

Nokia EOS to be called the Lumia 1020.

Source


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Nokia EOS to be called the Lumia *1020*.
> Source


Link is blocked in my office 
Whether 1020 has anything to do with 1020p?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

This is what link says


> evleaks yesterday tweeted “EOS = Nokia Lumia 1020”. It’s a simple Tweet. If It were to be believed the upcoming Nokia EOS will be called the Lumia 1020. For those who don’t know what Nokia EOS is, It’s the company’s upcoming flagship smartphone that is going to have a 41-MP rear camera.






Pic attached


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Thanks for the clip and text. 
 If it comes, it's going to be the "Mad titan" of both worlds (Mobile & photography).


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^hehe..


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> And temple run on 520 runs smooth. But misses out on some swipes to jump, causing the runner to die. Which making me angry.


Same to me, maybe because of 512MB RAM?


----------



## Shah (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Huawei Ascend W2 specs confirmed

Source


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Same to me, maybe because of 512MB RAM?



No. If at all, its not because of low ram.


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Maybe the optimization was not good enough! Who knows..

On the other side,

Glitch allows any Windows Phone model to install Nokia exclusive apps


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Maybe the optimization was not good enough! Who knows..
> 
> On the other side,
> 
> Glitch allows any Windows Phone model to install Nokia exclusive apps



Nope, I've heard from multiple sources, including a developer that the touch API of WP isnt quite the greatest around. I have no idea what it means TBH, but that would be my guess here. Funny that a lot of people claim that there are swipe issues in Temple run, but I havent found them yet. On the other hand I have seen such issues elsewhere and therefore do acknowledge that they might be genuinely seeing it.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Since WhatsApp uses the Music API to stay in the background, one can use Stop the Music app to kill it.


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ One can also use "Quick settings"/"Insider" app to pin the "Kill the music" option directly to the start screen, thereby saving time.


----------



## pmkarun (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hello All,
One quick question.. Does WP8 has full support for USSD codes...???
Any updates whether USSD support comes to WP7.8...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Dont WP7.8 Lumias have USSD codes?

I can confirm that USSD codes work on WP8. What do you mean by 'full support' ?


----------



## pmkarun (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

For example in WP7.8 i can check only balances... If i enter an USSD code of an interactive menu it will not support..
For example in Vodafone postpaid if i dial *111# it will give 
1. Unbilled
2. Latest 3 bills
3. etc
. This support is not there in Wp7.8


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ You can ask "sujoyp" or "ssk_the_gr8", they're on WP7.8

Guys, how're you coping with "Other Storage" problem?
- Are you resetting the phone once in a while?
- or not installing much apps/games?

As per my knowledge, there's no tool available for WP to move the apps/games to SD card. Is that right or am i missing something?


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

After resetting, do i need to install all the apps again??


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

That's the beauty of it. 
But you can backup the app list i guess, so that after reset the apps will come as "Push notifications" and install by itself.

*jeffdalydose.wordpress.com/2013/06/27/whywinphonenokia/


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> After resetting, do i need to install all the apps again??



AFAIK, no.
Just see that the backup for app-list is on under settings > backup and do a manual backup to the cloud, just to be sure. Google around a bit just to confirm.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Disabling auto rotation not possible?


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

One has to start all over again.
The scores you got in games will be zero'd.

Not sure about XBOX games, as the scores are stored in MSFT's servers i guess.


----------



## manojbhagat (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> If you have the moolah, nothing beats the 920.
> 
> But the range of prices that the phones you mentioned cover vary greatly. So TBH, the priciest one is most likely to be best choice for a person without budget restraints and the cheapest for the ones with the tightest budget (Here its the Lumia 620, although you might want to look at the Lumia 520 which is even cheaper at ~9.5k INR)
> 
> ...



Surely will ask you if I face any doubt...


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Now people will say they have EOS from Nokia, enough to confuse the Canon DSLRs


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Mobile Operating Systems - Readers' Choice Awards 2013: Smartphones and Mobile Carriers | PCMag.com


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



KDroid said:


> Disabling auto rotation not possible?



When your screen auto rotates, there's a small lock icon visible on the center of the screen for a small duration. If you press that, screen rotation will be locked.


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows phone 8.1 leaks?

*cdn2.sbnation.com/entry_photo_images/8521317/windowsphonewall1_1020_verge_super_wide.jpg

*cdn0.sbnation.com/entry_photo_images/8521425/windowsphonewall7_1020_verge_super_wide.jpg

*cdn3.sbnation.com/entry_photo_images/8521369/windowsphonewallnext7_1020_verge_super_wide.jpg

LOOK AT THE JUMBO TILES and many more new apps!!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> LOOK AT THE JUMBO TILES


Jumbo tiles are obvious from the desktop version of 8.1


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

While nice to see, I was hoping for 2x3 and vertical tiles :>


----------



## KDroid (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> When your screen auto rotates, there's a small lock icon visible on the center of the screen for a small duration. If you press that, screen rotation will be locked.



I don't see it


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> When your screen auto rotates, there's a small lock icon visible on the center of the screen for a small duration. If you press that, screen rotation will be locked.


Is this the feature of high end lumia's? Coz i can't find it on L520.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Is this the feature of high end lumia's? Coz i can't find it on L520.




Vyom has Lumia 520. Don't know what he is talking about. Maybe it appears in a particular app.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Is this the feature of high end lumia's? Coz i can't find it on L520.



this is app specific. depends on the developer. OS does not have it yet


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

8 Things You Didn't Know Your Windows Phone Could Do - CIO.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> 8 Things You Didn't Know Your Windows Phone Could Do - CIO.com



Niiiice


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> When your screen auto rotates, there's a small lock icon visible on the center of the screen for a small duration. If you press that, screen rotation will be locked.



There is no such 'feature'. Cetain apps like UC browser have a setting/icon which Vyom described.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well, yea, this is what I was talking about. And yes, I saw that on UC browser 

*i.minus.com/inaIMKwo5tTEa.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How to soft/hard reset Windows Phone 8 like Lumia 920, HTC 8x to factory settings


----------



## KDroid (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What's this storage problem exactly? I seem to facing it as well. Only 1.93 GB free of 7.22 GB? Solution?


----------



## Flash (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



KDroid said:


> What's this storage problem exactly? I seem to facing it as well. Only 1.93 GB free of 7.22 GB? Solution?


You're late to the party. Welcome to the "Other storage owners club". 
Rumors are there that the temp/meta data/cache files of app/websites are storing here.
Though there are some apps to free some space, they're not effective to free much..

Shrink Storage | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)
Storage Cleaner | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

It will keep on increasing, as you use your mobile more. 
MSFT already tweeted that there's a fix coming on, but not on the date.

You can see the contents occupying your storage with this "Lumia storage check" app by Nokia, and also clear temp files.
Lumia Storage Check | Nokia Beta Labs


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

SBi is developing an app. WP has truly arrived.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah. 

State Bank Secure | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

SBI Freedom is coming in Mid-July (According to the comments)

Now I wish to see Axis too.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I just hope they don't go the wp8 only way. Its a banking app. It can easily come to wp7.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

hmmm, so now you will live WP way....


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guys which one to go for lumia 720 or htc 8s...???

dammm confused..!!


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia often release Lumia-specific apps and update existing apps for WP8.
Can't comment on the HTC, as i havent aware of it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Arnab boss said:


> guys which one to go for lumia 720 or htc 8s...???
> 
> dammm confused..!!



720.

Its a no brainer really...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So Amber update coming for Lumia's in August.
Finally, now I and father can listen to radio on it. 

Something kept in WP8 for year, and now we can 'finally' use it. Thanks M$. Thanks a lot!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Try RapDialer *www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/rapdialer/40c99615-6a06-4256-a5c0-49c27a3146be

Must Have


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


>


Why confused??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Now Facebook looks awesome after the update.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

But it still shows beta.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You are using the Beta one. There are two facebook on Store. One is Beta, which Microsoft is trying to develop and almost each 2-3 day it gets an update. Another one is the previous one (the first one), which got a update yesterday.

Facebook | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

Facebook Beta | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

G+ is growing at a considerable rate, and it even outgrown twitter few months before.
Most of the major soc.net players, have their respective apps on WP store.

Still, Google is like an adamant child and provides app only for their search feature.
3rd party apps for G+ is not at all good, and moreover we can't trust these apps!!

*Why Google Why!!*


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You are using the Beta one. There are two facebook on Store. One is Beta, which Microsoft is trying to develop and almost each 2-3 day it gets an update. Another one is the previous one (the first one), which got a update yesterday.
> 
> Facebook | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)
> 
> Facebook Beta | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)




Can you provide me the QR Code for it?


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Open the link, and install the app by push notificatioN!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guys any news about the whatsapp new version? been waiting for it so eagerly heard its coming about 2 months ago :/


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ujjwal007 said:


> guys any news about the whatsapp new version? been waiting for it so eagerly heard its coming about 2 months ago :/



It was officially supposed to get released t\two weeks back but still no news..

I'm facing this problem with my L520 that there are some 10+ copies of the same video coming in the video section while there is just one video in the SD card.. any solution??


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> I'm facing this problem with my L520 that there are some 10+ copies of the same video coming in the video section while there is just one video in the SD card.. any solution??



 - Backup the media files to your PC.
- Format the SD card in your PC (It'l delete all, as usual)
- Insert SD card to WP, and again format it. (It'l format in such a way that the card will be made suitable for OS by creating folders for each media).
- Copy the media files, back from PC to respective folders in SD.
- You should find no duplicates in your WP now.


----------



## Amithansda (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I think Lumia 820 can't be connected to a Linux system, I tried connecting to Ubuntu using data cord, but it didn't appear as mass storage.


----------



## Flash (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 8: 1080p support confirmed in the emulator


----------



## hars1988 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi am new to Windows phone.bought a 920 in may everything is fine
but my Lumia is giving "cant connect to chat"msg how can I rectify it?

and suggest me some apps

1 anti theft alarm(should shout like anthing if any one touchs the phone)
2 file locker (for photos and documents)
3 pc remote
4


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hars1988 said:


> 1 anti theft alarm(should shout like anthing if any one touchs the phone)



I dont think so, technology to distinguish 'your' touch from 'other's' touch is quite developed yet. :/


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hars1988 said:


> Hi am new to Windows phone.bought a 920 in may everything is fine
> but my Lumia is giving "cant connect to chat"msg how can I rectify it?
> 
> and suggest me some apps
> ...



If its facebook chat you are mentioning, then try removing and re-adding your FB account from under settings> accounts.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> I dont think so, technology to distinguish 'your' touch from 'other's' touch is quite developed yet. :/



btw, there's an app on Android that sets an alarm off when the phone moves. So when you're not using it, you can set it ON and make sure no one simply gets away with the phone. You can turn the alarm off with a special gesture (IIRC). May be he asked for this.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

There you go, the graddaddy of cameraphones:
Nokia Lumia 1020 with 41-megapixel camera confirmed in sample photos from Joe Belfiore | The Verge


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Upcoming Nokia Amber update brings Bluetooth 4.0 support to Nokia Lumia 520, 620 and 720 | WinBeta

Tada...

*www.tomshardware.com/news/HTC-One-Windows-Phone-8,23262.html


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey guys, i cant decide whether i should jump to the Windows 8 bandwagon. Planning to buy the Lumia 720, but am kinda scared to change my platform from Android JB...i was a Xperia SP user till i lost it few days back...i cant spend much money on high end phones, so i thought if i were to go mid-range (like XPeria L) maybe the Win 8 phones will be better..
Can u all share ur thoughts through experience as to how Win 8 is better than Android JB


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



mikael_schiffer said:


> Hey guys, i cant decide whether i should jump to the Windows 8 bandwagon. Planning to buy the Lumia 720, but am kinda scared to change my platform from Android JB...i was a Xperia SP user till i lost it few days back...i cant spend much money on high end phones, so i thought if i were to go mid-range (like XPeria L) maybe the Win 8 phones will be better..
> Can u all share ur thoughts through experience as to how Win 8 is better than Android JB



I wont say Win 8 is better than Android or vice-versa.

I'm using Lumia 620 for 3 Months and I'm just loving it and not missing my old LG Optimus One.

One thing I have realized is that, one should choose WP8 instead of Android if budget is not more than 15k.

Because, max. manufacturers are packing JB / ICS with 512MB RAM which is not at all sufficient and starts lagging after few days.

Where as WP8 run smooth on 512MB RAM. One will just love the Touch Sensitivity of Nokia Lumia phones.

Regarding apps on WP8, leaving aside all the rumors, I'd say, WP8 has all the basic apps present and still developing each day.

So if you are not a app junkie, you won't going to have any problem with Apps on WP8.


----------



## Flash (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



mikael_schiffer said:


> Hey guys, i cant decide whether i should jump to the Windows 8 bandwagon. Planning to buy the Lumia 720, but am kinda scared to change my platform from Android JB...i was a Xperia SP user till i lost it few days back...i cant spend much money on high end phones, so i thought if i were to go mid-range (like XPeria L) maybe the Win 8 phones will be better..
> Can u all share ur thoughts through experience as to how Win 8 is better than Android JB


I've replied to you with a lengthy post. Can't find the thread now.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@gearbox..ill search ur post...

this digit forum should have a FB like Notification thing, where we are notified that we have been responded or replied etc etc

@Krishnandu...Is the 720 worth the purchase over 620. The 720 looks bulky  and has the same SoC as the 620...same gaming performance, same speed. 
How is the battery and camera quality difference between the two? And these two are mere Rs2000 apart in price

By the way, on a side note, my friend has a Lumia 520, brand new.Like 5 days old or so.

 He dropped it while talking on the phone, the phone was pressed to his ear whaile talking so i guess that will be approx 5 feet6 inch height drop.
 The screen smashed ...and he is holding the screen together with a strong Screen Cover. So sad for him. And the crack isnt like those long hard cracks u see in gorilla glass. Its actually shattered into tiny splinters, like a vehicles windshield shatters into small tiny glass pieces.
Lesson learned---> SAY NO IF NO GORILLA....


----------



## noob (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Photo quality of 41 mp camera  isn't that great as hyped.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



mikael_schiffer said:


> @gearbox..ill search ur post...
> 
> this digit forum should have a FB like Notification thing, where we are notified that we have been responded or replied etc etc
> 
> ...



been using L520 from 3 months dropped few times from 5 feets not a single crack seen  and not using a cover or protector either :/
i m wondering how your friend dropped it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



mikael_schiffer said:


> @Krishnandu...Is the 720 worth the purchase over 620. The 720 looks bulky  and has the same SoC as the 620...same gaming performance, same speed.
> How is the battery and camera quality difference between the two? And these two are mere Rs2000 apart in price



Depends on your usage. The main difference is the Camera I guess. So it's up to you whether you want to invest that extra for camera? Also note that after the update coming next month, all Lumia will get the FM, but not 620 as it doesn't have the chipset altogether.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Photo quality of 41 mp camera  isn't that great as hyped.



How did you rate it?



mikael_schiffer said:


> @gearbox..ill search ur post...
> 
> this digit forum should have a FB like Notification thing, where we are notified that we have been responded or replied etc etc
> 
> ...



Bigger battery, something like 30% better. And a better camera. And FM radio and bigger screen. Now you decide.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I got MY Lumia 520 
 loving it


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@ujjwal : Guess the phone fell face down . 5+ feet drop is a LOT for a phone. usually phone are dropped from waist down height, chair height or table height, or in my case, bed height  Every morning my phone is scattered on the floor 

@ Gearbox..cant find ur post..


I think my final decision will depend on the apps on Windows Marketplace. Ill do some research, see if my fav apps are there on Win 8.
Could anyone of u write down the good apps you are using on ur Win 8 phone..



Bhargav said:


> I got MY Lumia 520
> loving it
> 
> View attachment 11281
> ...


WOW, yellow looks lovely. Never thought a yellow phone would be a good color for a phone


----------



## Flash (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



mikael_schiffer said:


> @ Gearbox..cant find ur post..
> I think my final decision will depend on the apps on Windows Marketplace. Ill do some research, see if my fav apps are there on Win 8.
> Could anyone of u write down the good apps you are using on ur Win 8 phone..



There are posts/comments disappearing from yesterday. Maybe that's why we're able to see it..

I've done this thread a month ago. Yet to update with new info/apps. But you'l get an idea about WP apps..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/173439-must-have-apps-games-windows-phone.html



Bhargav said:


> I got MY Lumia 520


Wow. So se*y!! I love Yellow & Red. 

@mikael :* A Journey From Android to Windows Phone 8
*


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> WOW, yellow looks lovely. Never thought a yellow phone would be a good color for a phone






> Wow. So se*y!! I love Yellow & Red.



Thank you  i liked the yellow one in the 1st look so bought it without thinking more


----------



## Amithansda (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Has anyone tried to connect Lumia to a Linux machine? Whenever I try to connect my phone to Ubuntu, it automatically tries to mount the phone as camera.
Is there any way to prevent it?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



mikael_schiffer said:


> @ujjwal : Guess the phone fell face down . 5+ feet drop is a LOT for a phone. usually phone are dropped from waist down height, chair height or table height, or in my case, bed height  Every morning my phone is scattered on the floor
> 
> @ Gearbox..cant find ur post..
> 
> ...


hm...almost every phone will shatter if dropped from such height 
about the apps someone already posted the useful and necessary apps before.. in this thread you need to check the pages i guess pranav did  just check the pages you will find a list of important and necessary apps
yellow looks wonderful on this phone trust me
btw @bhargav you should purchase the black one instead of yellow black and cyan shells are not easily available.  yellow, white and red are almost available everywhere but anyway you already purchased it enjoy!  today my 3 months ovi subscription also expired 
how to get a voucher ? anyone? price?


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So, this is how the ACTION SHOT will look like in the upcoming AMBER update..


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> So, this is how the ACTION SHOT will look like in the upcoming AMBER update..



When is the update coming?? this looks really nice..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 1020 Complete Specs:

Operating system – Windows Phone 8
Networks

GSM: 850 MHz, 900 MHz, 1800 MHz, 1900 MHz
WCDMA: 2100 MHz, 1900 MHz, 850 MHz, 900 MHz
LTE network bands 1, 3, 7, 20, 8
HSPA+ DL Cat 24, Dual Carrier 42.1 Mbps/UL Cat5.76 Mbps
Here Location and Mapping Service: Free global HERE Maps and HERE Drive+, free HERE transit available in the store
Memory

2GB RAM, 32GB internal user memory, 7GB Skydrive cloud storage
Display

4.5 inch AMOLED WXGA (1280 x 768) 2.5D sculpted glass Gorilla Glass 3, PureMotion HD+ ClearBlack, High Brightness Mode, Sunlight readability, Super sensitive touch for nail and glove usage
Processor

1.5 Ghz dual-core Snapdragon (no word on which snapdragon processor though)
Camera

PureView 41 MP sensor with Optical Image Stabilization (OIS), Backside-illuminated image sensor, 6 lens optics, High resolution zoom 3x, Autofocus, Xenon Flash, LED for video, 1080p video at 30 fps, Includes Nokia Pro Camera mode and Nokia Smart Camera Mode.
Secondary Camera

HD 1.2 Megapixel wide angle
Size

130.4 x 71.4 x 10.4 mm
Weight

158 grams
Connectivity

USB 2.0, BT 3.0, NFC with SIM based security, WLAN a/b/g/n, A-GPS and Glonass, 3.5 mm audio connector
Battery

2000 mAh battery, Wireless Charging supported via accessory cover
Audio

IHF speakers, 2 microphones, HD voice compliant, 3.5mm AV connector
Key Features

41 Megapixel sensor captures the sharpest images with details never though possible from a smartphone
Nokia Pro Camera boosts creativity through simple and easy to user controls usually reserved for the expert photographer
Nokia Rich Recording delivers distortion free stereo audio in the loudest environments
Comes with the only fully integrated and true offline Global maps experience from the HERE location suite
Nokia original accessories

Nokia Camera Grip PD-95G:

Confidence to take the perfect shot
Built-in extra battery for longer usage
Ergonomic grip with a two-stage camera key
Universal tripod-mount
Nokia Wireless Charging Cover CC-3066:

Effortless Wireless charging is just a snap away
Enable wireless charging with form fitting Qi compliant snap-on cover
Colors

Yellow, White, Black
Operating times

Maximum talk time (3G): 13.3 h
Standby time: 16 Days
Video Playback time: 6.8 hours
Music Playback time: 63 hours


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> When is the update coming?? this looks really nice..


Rumours are that, Amber will be out on this month end or in August..

*L1020* - I expected a Quad-core processor..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Rumours are that, Amber will be out on this month end or in August..
> 
> *L1020* - I expected a Quad-core processor..



Quad core is not supported yet, not until GDR 3. So it couldnt possibly ship with it.


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is this true?



> "*MS has this restriction where even on 1 GB RAM devices, no single app (game) can actually utilise more than 380 MB of RAM.* THAT, there is the problem. So when a Dev says 1 GB needed, he/she actually has only 380 MB of RAM to work with. This applies only to 1 GB devices and is lesser for 512 MB devices and so now you can see why it takes so long to "optimise" or port to the bulk of the WP userbase



What's the use of 1GB RAM then?

Temple Run now available for Windows Phone 8 devices with 512MB RAM | Windows Phone Central


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, in fact, for most games its 150MB, not 380. 
Though I understand your frustration, its precisely what keeps WP phones, so snappy even when running multiple games simultaneousy.


----------



## Amithansda (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How many of you use the "bing" button? Sometimes its really annoying...How to disable that??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

As it's a hardware button, and it's MS, I don't think you have any way to disable that. If it was android you could have do something in the ROM. But here you don't have that permission.


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Sometimes i accidentally use it, when i'm too lazy to type google.com/or to open Google app. 
Bing lacks the 6th sense, which Google uses it efficiently to show results..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> How many of you use the "bing" button? Sometimes its really annoying...How to disable that??



No way to disable it.

However with Bing being promoted as a platform now, I expect it to get better. Its not bad per se, but pales in comparison to google right now :>


----------



## raj_in (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

this may seem like or is probably a stupid set of questions
1.in terms of performance is lumia 520 = lumia 720 (under the hood same processors same ram etc)  ??

2. lumia 620 & 720 has different processors (why? if anyone knows ) & which one is more powerful ?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I hope the new update allows me to disable auto-rotation. Can't use the phone in bed because of it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



KDroid said:


> I hope the new update allows me to disable auto-rotation. Can't use the phone in bed because of it.



GDR2 + Amber doesnt.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



raj_in said:


> this may seem like or is probably a stupid set of questions
> 1.in terms of performance is lumia 520 = lumia 720 (under the hood same processors same ram etc)  ??
> 
> 2. lumia 620 & 720 has different processors (why? if anyone knows ) & which one is more powerful ?



The 520,620 and 720 are similar in terms of its processor, RAM and Graphics. A game that runs smooth on the 520 will run smooth on a 720 too.
They differ in camera, battery,screen etc etc


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

just saw the L1020 it seems to be amazing!


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ except for the camera part..

Microsoft has revealed details of its next *Windows Phone 8 update, GDR2, but fans of the platform shouldn't expect a significant refresh of the OS until early 2014, new leaks suggest.*


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> ^ except for the camera part..
> 
> Microsoft has revealed details of its next *Windows Phone 8 update, GDR2, but fans of the platform shouldn't expect a significant refresh of the OS until early 2014, new leaks suggest.*



Except for the camera ??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

whatsapp new version is live  just installing it! excited


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What?
I didn't get an update notifcation 

Anyway, manually installing it.. 



pranav0091 said:


> Except for the camera ??


Yes. 1020 shines well in camera part than its predecessors..

[h=2]Camera[/h]*Lumia 1020* – 41-megapixel PureView, OIS, Xenon flash
*Lumia 925* – 8.7-megapixel, OIS, LED flash
*Lumia 920 *- 8.7-megapixel, OIS, LED flash

[h=2]Design[/h]*Lumia 1020 *– classic Lumia polycarbonate
*Lumia 925* – plastic rear, aluminium sides
*Lumia 920* - classic Lumia polycarbonate

[h=2]Screen[/h]*Lumia 1020* – 4.5-inch AMOLED, 1,280 x 768 pixels
*Lumia 925* - 4.5-inch AMOLED, 1,280 x 768 pixels
*Lumia 920 *- 4.5-inch IPS, 1,280 x 768 pixels

[h=2]CPU and Power[/h]*Lumia 1020 *– Dual-core 1.5GHz Krait (via S4 SoC), 2GB RAM
*Lumia 925* - Dual-core 1.5GHz Krait, 1GB RAM
*Lumia 920* - Dual-core 1.5GHz Krait, 1GB RAM

*www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/nokia-lumia-1020-vs-lumia-925-vs-lumia-920


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Except means 'other than' - I read your comment as "The 1020 looks good in all things other than the camera (which is not good)"

Thats the best WP device yet that Nokia can possibly push out until GDR3 comes out with 1080p, quad core support and possibly rotation lock.

Nokia has peaked. Now its upto MS to carry the baton.


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

"Except - Other than" = Oh! Got it now.. 

Whatsapp - 
- Big image thumbnail
- Revamped smileys

What's new then!?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> "Except - Other than" = Oh! Got it now..
> 
> Whatsapp -
> - Big image thumbnail
> ...



NO longer uses the Music API. Uses Push notifications. Will improve battery life. But, You can no longer use the Battery saver if you want to receive Push Notifications.

Major update. Still needs some major improvements. App crashed a couple of times after the update. 

Had asked them to add searching of conversation. The current search option to search my conversations for a particular word/phrase gives back all the results. But when you tap on any of the results to see what the conversation was, it doesn't take you there and actually takes you to the latest end of conversation.

Also, the contact photos take a second to load after the app opens.


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

and
- No background image selection, as in Android.
- No audio/video sharing, apart from the recorded ones.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> and
> - No background image selection, as in Android.
> *- No audio/video sharing, apart from the recorded ones.*



That's OS problem, you see!


----------



## Flash (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Microsoft's Windows Phone 8 'Amber' Update Detailed


Here’s what’s new in versions 8.0.10327.77 and 8.0.10328.78:


Xbox Music. It’s now easier to select, download, and pin music. Plus, music fans will see more accurate metadata (such as song and album information) and many other performance improvements.
FM radio. Listen to FM radio right from the Music+Videos hub. (Not available for all phones.)
Data Sense. Stay on top of your phone’s data usage with Data Sense. You can set a limit based on your data plan, or just keep track of which apps use the most data. (Not all mobile operators offer Data Sense.)
Skype. Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) apps like Lync and Skype now feature improved stability and performance.
Internet Explorer. Your web browsing experience is now better than ever with improved HTML 5 compatibility.
Camera. Set your favorite Lens so it opens automatically when you press the camera button. (Not available for all phones.)
Other improvements. Includes many other improvements to Windows Phone.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

+1 for Data Sense


----------



## sinhead (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'm planning to get a Lumia 720. I have been reading complaints about its screen freezing, phone switching off frequently. Any sugestions?


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Samsung ChatOn lands on Windows Phone | The Full Signal

Tried yesterday. It's better than Whatsapp 
Cool chat UI..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WhatsApp for Windows Phone gets another minor update today | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Cool. What's new in then?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

No idea..!! No changelog has been posted by the Devs.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Updated, but didn't find what's new in there


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah, as I said, Changelog is not provided anywhere.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Updated, but didn't find what's new in there



same


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

After i tried Chaton yesterday, i find it more cooler than Whatsapp coz of its cool UI.
Screenshot from WStore.

*i.imgur.com/wcdHEg9.png

[h=1]Nokia Lumia 625: 4.7-inch Display, Dual Core Processor Smartphone Gets Leaked[/h]


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any idea on how to remove the other storage?? i have about 1.8 GB under other storage...

I have installed Adobe reader and PDF reader in my L520 but they both are showing that no pdf is available for display even though i have a bunch of pdfs in my SD card.. do i need to store them in the phone memory??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> Any idea on how to remove the other storage?? i have about 1.8 GB under other storage...
> 
> I have installed Adobe reader and PDF reader in my L520 but they both are showing that no pdf is available for display even though i have a bunch of pdfs in my SD card.. do i need to store them in the phone memory??



I guess they needs to be placed under Documents. Phone Memory / SD Card doesn't matter.

Apps in WP8 reads file from specific folders. You can't just create folders of your own. And can't browse as it lacks File Manager.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I guess they needs to be placed under Documents. Phone Memory / SD Card doesn't matter.
> 
> Apps in WP8 reads file from specific folders. You can't just create folders of your own. And can't browse as it lacks File Manager.



So creating a "Documents" folder in the SD card and then storing the pdf would suffice the purpose.. thanks..

*Other Storage??*

Still showing that no files are available even after placing it under "Documents"..


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> So creating a "Documents" folder in the SD card and then storing the pdf would suffice the purpose.. thanks..


I've tried already, it wont work..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hold on I have some PDF. Let me check the folder 

Sorry bro, can't find the PDF's 

I have downloaded them and I can read them using Reader, but it's not showing when connected to PC. I guess WP8 stores them on some isolated places 

Another fault, if I download something I should get it, storing them on some isolated places is not at all justified.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

+1
Downloads should atleast go to a folder called downloads.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I don't like this folder specific idea anyways. WP8 should have a file manager. It's too daunting to maintain everything by apps.


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I have downloaded them and I can read them using Reader, but it's not showing when connected to PC. I guess WP8 stores them on some isolated places  "Other Storage"


.....


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is that what we call a 'file manager' ?
EDIT: I get it now.

I'd be fine with apps doing all the work as long as they can atleast find the stuff from anywhere on the phone. At the very least, atleast being able to drop files into the appropriate folders should be fine. It currently only works for ringtones.


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't like this folder specific idea anyways. WP8 should have a file manager. It's too daunting to maintain everything by apps.



Actually, there's a lengthy discussion is going on in wpcentral, and some really advocate that there shouldn't be a file manager, as providing them will be risky for WP-platform itself..
Have fun here: Will Windows Phone continue to avoid to make a File Manager? - Windows Phone Central Forums


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Thanks for the link..!! Though I'm registered on their Forum I hardly visit there..!! Generally I look at the Apps and Games tabs everyday 

Anyway, regarding File Manager I agree with that. But then WP should do what pranav has suggested. Downloads should go to a folder named Downloads. Otherwise downloading something on phone (i.e. Smart Phone) have no meaning, if we can't get the files.

WP still have few basic issues left to sort out. I guess they fixed these things on August Update.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Unfortunately, they arent fixed in the August update. This is what worries me. Apparently GDR3 is already being tested on final devices by OEMs and still a few basic things havent been sorted out. MS is taking way too long to fix things - others bug for example. If anything, I believe its because of the similar kernels that we are seeing a few of these issues and therefore MS doesnt want to tinker with it. If true, thats going to be a bit of an issue.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Samsung ChatOn lands on Windows Phone | The Full Signal
> 
> Tried yesterday. It's better than Whatsapp
> Cool chat UI..



WeChat > ChatOn 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> WhatsApp for Windows Phone gets another minor update today | Windows Phone Central



Might have fixed a few bugs. I had mailed 'em about a couple of issues after the major update. Neither of them got fixed.


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



KDroid said:


> WeChat > ChatOn


I only find Southeast Asian people in Wechat, with the "Shake" option.. 
I wonder why "Messi" acted in the Wechat commercial..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^Same here 

Stopped using Wechat since then


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

VLC is now available for iOS too, after android.. 
When'll be for WP.. 

GDR2 is out to HTC8X... , but not to Lumia phones.. 

*gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/wind...rolling-out-to-select-non-nokia-phones-394431


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Thats because Nokia has upgraded its firmware too, the Amber update. The rest are just passing on MS updates as such. Amber should be available by end of this month or early august.

Also I heard that the VLC for IOS is very much inferior to the stock player in performance. I'd much rather not have it so than a namesake app. Its a pain to use formate conversion, but I'll stick with handbrake if I have to.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Another update for Whatsapp today. No changelog.


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> ^
> Also I heard that the VLC for IOS is very much inferior to the stock player in performance. I'd much rather not have it so than a namesake app. Its a pain to use formate conversion, but I'll stick with handbrake if I have to.


Won't the VLC player for mobile plays .mkv format? Sorry, i don't much about the vlc for iOS/Android..



KDroid said:


> Another update for Whatsapp today. No changelog.


*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/epic-jackie-chan-template.png


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Won't the VLC player for mobile plays .mkv format? Sorry, i don't much about the vlc for iOS/Android..
> 
> 
> *weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/epic-jackie-chan-template.png



From what I heard it stutters badly on playing even 720p content as it uses software rendering as opposed to hardware rendering. It can play mkv precisely because of the reason that it relies on software rendering to overcome the lack of sopport for a particular codec in hardware. A catch-22 situation TBH.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Only 0.24% of Windows Phone 8 apps are incompatible with 512 MB devices | WMPoweruser


----------



## ankit360 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

when lumia 920 lunch i was plan to buy it desperately . but now i m dropping idea of buying windows phone  . not worth to spend 20k + on windows phone because less app / too much restriction . 

Nokia will totally responsible for there disaster  . they sell there new launch phone + 30k and after some time you will get it for 14k   take lumia 900 for example .
only advantage nokia phone has that camera is awesome . but how many time you take photos from camera in one day compare to using whatapp,facebook, playing game and surfing internet on phone ???


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You make it sound like I cant read up websites on my L920. Except for some games, there isnt anything missing from the marketplace from what you pointed out. L920 owner here and staying with WP as it stands


----------



## ankit360 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> You make it sound like I cant read up websites on my L920. Except for some games, there isnt anything missing from the marketplace from what you pointed out. L920 owner here and staying with WP as it stands



you can read websites on ur L920 but not as good as iPhone / android  . they can't compress data on cloud . some good feature like text wrap don't work which is pain is a**  
. 
yep they will stand because they paid 30k + for device and can't talk bad about it 


just tell me one answer. did you recommend  any lumia / BlackBerry device for Rs30k ?   did they worth to spend + 30k ? if yes tell me the reason .


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

what do you mean by text wrapping is not working, it perfectly works on thinkdigit. Can you tell me a website which ie10 is not able to wrap the text. Ie10 on lower end lumias can beat the browsers of under 20k androids.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@ankit ...I think battery life, lag on top end androids and extra large shirt pocket  maybe some reason to neglect androids 
Nokia have done well with camera, battery life is good in WP phones, Windows phones are total lag free , better built quality (IMO)  and Nokia maps/guidance system is unmatchable


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ankit360 said:


> you can read websites on ur L920 but not as good as iPhone / android  . they can't compress data on cloud . some good feature like text wrap don't work which is pain is a**
> .
> yep they will stand because they paid 30k + for device and can't talk bad about it
> 
> ...



Wrong. Nokia express browser does data-compression. Anyways I dont care about this part IE is plenty for me even with the flash-support lacking. I can look up youtube and thats the only flash site I care about.
Text warp (reflow) doesnt work, agree. I never so far needed to do it, but then I dont browse much so I cant speak for everyone.

Yes. I recommend a L920 for 30k. Thats why I got it. 
I'd recommend it at 37k, thats how much I paid for it. But not now - now would be the time to wait for the next wave of devices.

Its not like I didnt have choices. I did. Its not like I didnt know the android experience - I did. 
I did my research, I know my usage patterns. I dont wish to root and stuff. I dont play much games. I didnt use whatsapp or flipboard (free msg offer is what I use for the ones I care dont always have net connectivity and therefore I NEED text messaging, whereas IM is just a value add-on). I wanted a fuss-free phone. And a stand-out device that shows me where my money went.

S3, S4 were ruled out because I positively hate their cheap looks and build. HTC One was on the horizon, but couldnt compete with the L920 on camera and audio and didn't really have anything else that made me favour it. The Xperia is too cold and feels like a fish to hold - glass on the back is a stupid design idea. 

Then there is the Live tiles which I like a lot. And the monolithic design of WP. I am also a bit concerned on maps - personally preferred Google maps but offline search is a feature I have come to love (like I pointed out earlier I dont use data plans - its either wifi at work or home) Nokia maps looks a lot less detailed where I live, even though sometimes slightly inaccurate but it hasnt let me down yet and thats as good a test as any for usability. And I have the option of google maps anyways if I really need it (Use gmaps or google maps to search and find the location before you start and then use Nokia maps to route offline. Hell I can (and I have) even reroute offline without data because Nokia maps supports it should I unfortunately need to. Try beating that.)

So here is your answer : I recommend a L920 over any other phone if you have the cash to burn and your needs are met. Cant say about the BB10 devices - they are not for me, maybe for somebody else.

There is no absoluteness here. No pride or prejudice. L920 was the best phone for me, and it is for a lot of people. We dont give a damn about the number of cores you got.


----------



## ankit360 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Wrong. Nokia express browser does data-compression. Anyways I dont care about this part IE is plenty for me even with the flash-support lacking. I can look up youtube and thats the only flash site I care about.
> Text warp (reflow) doesnt work, agree. I never so far needed to do it, but then I dont browse much so I cant speak for everyone.
> 
> you r taking about this ? check review bu urself
> ...






pranav0091 said:


> I didnt use whatsapp or flipboard (free msg offer is what I use for the ones I care dont always have net connectivity and therefore I NEED text messaging, whereas IM is just a value add-on). I wanted a fuss-free phone. And a stand-out device that shows me where my money went.
> 
> 
> Then there is the Live tiles which I like a lot. And the monolithic design of WP. I am also a bit concerned on maps - personally preferred Google maps but offline search is a feature I have come to love (like I pointed out earlier I dont use data plans - its either wifi at work or home) Nokia maps looks a lot less detailed where I live, even though sometimes slightly inaccurate but it hasnt let me down yet and thats as good a test as any for usability. And I have the option of google maps anyways if I really need it (Use gmaps or google maps to search and find the location before you start and then use Nokia maps to route offline. Hell I can (and I have) even reroute offline without data because Nokia maps supports it should I unfortunately need to. Try beating that.)



i think u can even use nokia asha then   no offense . just joking



sujoyp said:


> @ankit ...I think battery life, lag on top end androids and extra large shirt pocket  maybe some reason to neglect androids
> Nokia have done well with camera, battery life is good in WP phones, Windows phones are total lag free , better built quality (IMO)  and Nokia maps/guidance system is unmatchable



i m totally agree with you . . windows phone are lag free and has good battery life and beat android  . and that's is there main disadvantage . they bulid windows phone like that it' should be lagfree so they put restriction on ram usage of application . same goes to battery u can't run application in background like it's run in android . it will cause some problem in application like whatsapp or any other messenger application . 

what i m taking is . if you put Rs30,000 on some device it's should be better in build quality which nokia has so nothing to talk discuss about it . but when it come to internal part like IPS screen / processor / RAM battery . r u really think nokia should sell L920 for 30k ?  


*forget about OS* r u really think  you can compare S3 / S4 HTC one with L920 if u compare internal part of this device ?  yes i think there maybe upper hand in build quality of lumia it you compare it with samsung phone .


i m not saying windows phone is bad . but id you look microsoft / nokia marketing strategy is total fail .. i saw some online shop selling L900 which launch @ 40k . same goes to surface .

 i don't like to go for Microsoft product because  if they think it's not working they simply kill them it. like they do to windows zune . and windows phone 7  . though windows phone 7 is not too bad .. 




Gauravs90 said:


> what do you mean by text wrapping is not working, it perfectly works on thinkdigit. Can you tell me a website which ie10 is not able to wrap the text. Ie10 on lower end lumias can beat the browsers of under 20k androids.



try to open gptoday.com

i think it's better to have 2-3 browser . specially browser like opera mini in phone when there is no 3g coverage



sujoyp said:


> @ankit ...I think battery life, lag on top end androids and extra large shirt pocket  maybe some reason to neglect androids
> Nokia have done well with camera, battery life is good in WP phones, Windows phones are total lag free , better built quality (IMO)  and Nokia maps/guidance system is unmatchable



i m totally agree with you . . windows phone are lag free and has good battery quality and beat android  . and that's is there main disadvantage . they bulid windows phone like that it' should be lagfree so they put restriction on ram usage of application . same goes to battery u can't run application in background like it's run in android . it will cause some problem in application like whatsapp or any other messenger application . 

what i m taking is . if you put Rs30,000 on some device it's should be better in build quality which nokia has so nothing to talk ducuss about it . but when it come to internal part like IPS screen / processor / RAM battery . r u really think nokia should sell L920 for 30k ?  


*forget about OS* r u really think  you can compare S3 / S4 HTC one with L920 if u compare internal part of this device ?  yes i think* there is* upper hand in build quality of lumia it you compare it with samsung phone .


i m not saying windows phone is bad . but id you look microsoft / nokia marketing strategy is total fail .. i saw some online shop selling L900 which launch @ 40k . same goes to surface .

why i don't like to go for Microsoft product is if they think it's not working they simply kill them it. like they do to windows zune . and windows phone 7  . though windows phone 7 is not too bad .. 




Gauravs90 said:


> what do you mean by text wrapping is not working, it perfectly works on thinkdigit. Can you tell me a website which ie10 is not able to wrap the text. Ie10 on lower end lumias can beat the browsers of under 20k androids.



try to open gptoday.com

i think it's better to have 2-3 browser . specially browser like opera mini in phone when there is no 3g coverage


bottom line . 

i personally don't recommend  any Lumia 920 925 or another costly windows phone model . price tag won't deserve what phone is offering. 
but if phone we get phone like L520 there is no reson to look any other android / apple  product


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Why dont you read the reviews about it ? 

Somebody wants a .exe, someone want Opera, and somebody else is just ranting. So much for reviews 

Of course I can use an Asha phone. But then why does one want an S4 then ? Is he going to really attach a keyboard to it mid transatlantic flight and send out a top secret mail to a freshly opened email account on the other side of the planed using tor ? Seriously? How long does the battery last playing these games you speak of ? Does everyone who bought a S4 reall NEED it ?

I'd much rather own a sleek, streamlined device than a master of all trades. Just because a device can do something doesnt automatically mean its the better value. You speak of customisation - I love the tiles. You speak of open-source - I dont care. You speak of the number of cores and RAM - I ask you about user experience. you speak of the 700k apps - I look at my phone which does all I want out of the box generally and the rest with apps I find. You call upon google maps - I have that and offline maps. 

WP is not perfect, there are things to be sorted out. But its not as bad as a lot of people claim. And for some people its the best device that money can buy.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I love WP for its simplicity and fluid-ness ... I have installed 8 games and 12 software and almost dont use any of them daily  

I have hacked the Wp7.8 and now I have file browser, static ip n all ...I donno what more I want from a handset.


----------



## Empirial (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any WP User here tried this trick : Offline download on UC browser for Windows Phone 8 - Windows Phone7/8 - UC FORUM - Powered by Discuz!


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sujoyp said:


> I have *hacked *the Wp7.8 and now I have file browser, static ip n all ...I donno what more I want from a handset.


Really?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Really?



U have my Curiosity now  Please tell more..


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Text wrap perfectly works on wp8 on gptoday.com  I donot see any problem there, what problem you have?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

ok ok its not hacked its "Unlocked" wp 7.8 handset   for common people I use the term hack everywhere 

but at least now applications can be directly installed on the handset...first thing I did was to install nokia maps


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Wrong. Nokia express browser does data-compression. Anyways I dont care about this part IE is plenty for me even with the flash-support lacking. I can look up youtube and thats the only flash site I care about.
> Text warp (reflow) doesnt work, agree. I never so far needed to do it, but then I dont browse much so I cant speak for everyone.
> 
> Yes. I recommend a L920 for 30k. Thats why I got it.
> ...



HERE Drive + is a very good application and is your best friend when you are list. Just update the latest maps and you won't find anything inaccurate


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> HERE Drive + is a very good application and is your best friend when you are list. Just update the latest maps and you won't find anything inaccurate



Its still not as accurate as google maps. Just nitpicking


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 625 leaks in full ahead of its launch - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

L625 is way better than L620.
If correctly priced, L625 will take on L520.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> L625 is way better than L620.
> If correctly priced, L625 will take on L520.



How much is it priced?


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> How much is it priced?


L625 pictures are just leaked; so that means there's no official announcement on the phone itself. 
Only when it's officially out, we will know the price..  I guess, it will be priced around 14-15k. (between 620 & 720)


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

290$ is the official price. Hope its sales is better than 520 in indian market


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Good for L625.
Sad for L620 users 


Anyone here in TDF has HTC8S?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Price of L620 will further decline making it suitable for 520 users


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I think I need to Hard Reset my phone 

App Updates are not showing for me, it's been a month, App Updates doesn't appear in Live Tile.

Googled it, and came to know that, it's a Bug with MS Store and many users have faced this problem. There's no perfect fix, but few peoples have fixed it with Unpinning the Live Tile > Clear IE Cache > Soft Reset > Re-Pin Live Tile.

But the solution didn't worked for me. Called MS Support, and as usual for any problem they says "Hard Reset Your Phone"


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Is there any option in WP7.8 like "Send apps to my phone using push notifications (not sms)" under _Find my phone _of Settings section?>


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah. That option is unticked. BTW I'm not in 7.8 I'm on WP8.


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Ok. It must be sujoyp who's on WP7.8

Actually, we receive app updates via these push notifications.
You should be getting the updates once in a day or two, after checking that option..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Ohh Thanks. But previously I used to get app updates, I don't know how these settings got tampered


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I think I need to Hard Reset my phone
> 
> App Updates are not showing for me, it's been a month, App Updates doesn't appear in Live Tile.
> 
> ...



Facing the same problem, i have to manually go to the page every app i have installed and see if any update is available.. Earlier it used to come under the "Download" section in the Store..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah. Same for me. But we all are missing Nokia System App Updates like access point, display + touch, network+ etc.



Gearbox said:


> Ok. It must be sujoyp who's on WP7.8
> 
> Actually, we receive app updates via these push notifications.
> You should be getting the updates once in a day or two, after checking that option..



Sorry bro, that's wrong info. That settings doesn't helps us to get App Updates.

Anyway spoke to WP Support, they said it's a bug with which they have already identified, probably they will be fixing the same in next update. He had no idea about when the update will be rolling out. I wish, they fixed it in Amber update coming next month.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Ok. It must be sujoyp who's on WP7.8
> 
> Actually, we receive app updates via these push notifications.
> You should be getting the updates once in a day or two, after checking that option..



yes there is an option and I have currently unticked it...do you want me to try it...it can be enabled


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Sorry bro, that's wrong info. That settings doesn't helps us to get App Updates.


Actually, it's one of the way.. I get updates daily (if there's any) by 7-8 PM.
Check it here too:

Help! I'm not getting notified about app updates! - Windows Phone Central Forums


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Actually, it's one of the way.. I get updates daily (if there's any) by 7-8 PM.
> Check it here too:
> 
> Help! I'm not getting notified about app updates! - Windows Phone Central Forums



Thanks but tried all those including Hard Reset. Nothing fixed the problem


----------



## Amithansda (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Its still not as accurate as google maps. Just nitpicking


Nokia maps seems better sometimes..  From personal experience.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I loved the Here Transit app when I was in Delhi, showed the bus no. Very accurate.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What's so great about L625 except the screen size?


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> What's so great about L625 except the screen size?



Btw isn't 4.7'' stretching the wvga res a bit too much. I think the ppi will be around 200


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i got my lumia 720 and loving it till now. i am not finding lumia storage check beta tool in app store. any idea why?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Nokia maps seems better sometimes..  From personal experience.



Can you provide a link, please


----------



## motobuntu (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anyone using Lumia 822? 
It has 1 GB of RAM and other specs similar to L 820.
Can someone let me know if its a GSM phone or CDMA, I information I found on internet is very confusing.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Verizon right?
Thats CDMA.

DO NOT BUY.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 620 Shrink Storage App - HOW TO - [Tried and Tested with Lumia 620] - Windows Phone Central Forums

Though this is an old app, i've tried again for the sake of clearing space as he told, but of no use on freespace.
Can anyone try and let ppl here know?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Does Windows Phone appstore allows refund if I am unhappy with the purchased app?


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



KDroid said:


> Does Windows Phone appstore allows refund if I am unhappy with the purchased app?


This may help you.
Refund? - Windows Phone Central Forums


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> This may help you.
> Refund? - Windows Phone Central Forums



Too old post. Does not work any longer.

I think refunds are not possible or very difficult.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

state bank released the app for wp8.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 625 to be priced ~16K-17K.. Its going to ruin the L720 market..


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What?
I heard it was between 14-15k.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

No, it'l be for €220 or $290 in India, Asia pacific, China and a couple of more countries on its release..(Source GeekBuddy)


----------



## KDroid (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



gearbox said:


> what?
> I heard it was between 14-15k.



$ ~ inr 60


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks but tried all those including Hard Reset. Nothing fixed the problem


I had seen this very early on, it fixed itself. I never had ssues for anything more than 3 days...
I may or may not be talking of the same 'issue' but all I did was manually go to the marketplace and browse apps for some 3-4 times over those days... And then one day it shows the updates on the tile and has been so ever since.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I want somebody other than Nokia take real interest in WP. It's all about Lumia now, not WP.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

TBH, Nokia is the reason I am hopeful about WP. If not for them it was down to devices like the 8X or the Ativ S. There was nothing in them that android didnt offer except the UI. As much as I like the UI, its not enough by itself to make me stay. If not for Nokia, I'd probably sporting a Nexus 4 or a S4 with stock jellybean or a One.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 900 fo Rs14,000
Online Shopping India - Bagitgetit.com
Is it legit? Second hand?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



mikael_schiffer said:


> Lumia 900 fo Rs14,000
> Online Shopping India - Bagitgetit.com
> Is it legit? Second hand?



Why would you want to buy it?
1. Outdated phone at the end of its OS upgrade line.
2. Seller warranty only
3. Any site that outight asks for my mail ID and phone number is sneaky at best and god-knows-what at worst.

Bottomline: Stay away.


----------



## dummydave (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guys need ur opinion...

I m very much intrested in lumia 720....
But most my frndz sayin not to go for it....sayin low ram ...very few apps n all..

But still i wanna go for this cell coz its very gud...

Still can u all clear my doubts ...512 ram z sufficient ??

Apps?? There r few apps nly is that tru??

Hows d os...??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^This is the problem with many people out there. They never touched a WP8 Device and sometime back when WP7.5 was there may be some review came up with No Apps and it's the same news circulating within everyone.

I'm a WP8 user and it's been 3 Months I'm facing no problem and absolutely loving it.

There are tons of Apps, yes I agree that it's still lower than Android, but all the essentials or day to day apps which I need is present here. And I don't feel lack of any apps till now. Now who needs those Chinese apps, A Rated Apps and all?

And 512MB RAM in WP8 Devcie is more than enough to run the device smoothly and run almost 80% of the Apps and Games. Still developers are streamlining the games to run on 512MB RAM Devices, because almost 90% of the WP8 Devices in market have 512MB RAM.

WP8 is not memory hogging OS like Android, so 512MB is more than fine and you won't feel any lack of Apps if you are not try-all-the-apps-in-market kinda person. All the essential apps or day to day apps that a person may need is present here.

I was previously on Android too, I don't feel anything missing yet after 3 Months of using WP8. Instead Androids within 10 - 15k starts lagging after installing few apps and using it for a month or two.


----------



## dummydave (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

wow....thanx man....

Yup i used tab 10.1....inspite gud proccy n ram..it seems laggy ...n i nvr liked android in frst place....dunno y...

N yup i dnt need all d apps...
Jus whstpp a video player n few timepass stuff..

Games usually dnt play much

Also sum say lumia gt some mic problem..?? Is that true.....n do v gt chrging plate or v need to buy it separatley


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I didn't face any Mic problem on my 620. And that charging plate thing doesn't applies for 620, so no idea 

Wait for someone to reply briefly regarding it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



dummydave said:


> wow....thanx man....
> 
> Yup i used tab 10.1....inspite gud proccy n ram..it seems laggy ...n i nvr liked android in frst place....dunno y...
> 
> ...



Remember that WP8 still doesnt have any apps that can play .mkv , .flv and some other formats. However it'll play even 1080p files of other formats like MP4, DivX etc just fine without any lag - even on 512MB phones.

Whatsapp was crappy, now much much better but resuming still takes about ~2 seconds and you cant send music or video that you have already stored on your phone via whatsapp. 
EDIT:Although you can email them freely, including attached audio (possibly video, never tried sending a video).

I am not aware of any mic problem. If you are talking about wireless charging, then yes, you have to get the shell and the wireless charger separately. 
But of course you do get a normal USB charger bundled with the phone.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



dummydave said:


> Still can u all clear my doubts ...512 ram z sufficient ??
> Apps?? There r few apps nly is that tru??


Regarding the 512MB dilemma, it will clear your doubts. Though there are some (very few) apps & games, that will need 1GB RAM, but am sure that it will be optimized for 512MB..
What percentage of apps are incompatible with 512MB RAM devices?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> you cant send music or video that you have already stored on your phone.



You can send music via bluetooth to anyone. But sending video is stll not possible.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gauravs90 said:


> You can send music via bluetooth to anyone. But sending video is stll not possible.



I was talking about whatsapp  
Otherwise you can send music even via Email AFAIK.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anybody here got GDR2 update (specifically HTC8S owners) ?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Does the Lumia phones' screen look bright in sunlight?  And what is that technology called?


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



theterminator said:


> Does the Lumia phones' screen look bright in sunlight? And what is that technology called?


Yes. It's Clearback.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Yes. It's *Clearback*.



Is it some kind of screen covering?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



theterminator said:


> Is it some kind of screen covering?



Its a polariser that helps reduce reflections from the screen and make the blacks appears darker (though not as dark as an amoled of course)

It helps sunlight visibility by reducing the reflection. The other trick has got no technical name but is quite significant. The screen changes the colors of the content on the screen when its in sunlight to increase contrast - this means that you will notice the stuff change color, grays become paler and the dark stuff becomes darker, on the screen when out in the open under harsh light - but it really helps visibility. A true little gem, if you ask me. And if you dont like it, can be disabled.


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Few months back, someone asked about Call blocking feature in Windows phone.
Now, it's coming in GDR2... 


> According to a new report, the GDR2 update for Windows Phone 8 features brand new APIs for call and SMS blocking/filtering. The API allows for the ability to block specific numbers that are not in your address book. The API also allows you to block phone calls that contain a private or anonymous number. The same goes for SMS messages, allowing users to block harassing texts.


GDR2 update for Windows Phone 8 features new API for call and SMS blocking | WinBeta


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

when is the update due for?? any official announcement??


----------



## quagmire (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anybody interested in a 6" Lumia phablet?



Spoiler



*wmpoweruser.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/970279_542884779093385_1353855104_n.jpg


*wmpoweruser.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/999822_543196512395545_1308477270_n.jpg


*wmpoweruser.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/179712_542884892426707_1732379993_n.jpg



- Nokia Lumia 1025 phablet concept looks pretty great | WMPoweruser


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



quagmire said:


> Anybody interested in a 6" Lumia phablet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will HATE it if they again place mini USB on the top. The only reason I dislike Lumia 925 is because of placement of Mini USB on the top. That's a stone age concept.


----------



## quagmire (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^The question is would you buy if it has decent specs and is sensibly priced?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



quagmire said:


> Anybody interested in a 6" Lumia phablet?
> 
> 
> - Nokia Lumia 1025 phablet concept looks pretty great | WMPoweruser



6 inch is a bit too big, but waiting for it anyways. looks closer than ever, this is the GDR3 flagship most probably with some form of oversampling camera.


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

High end furniture company takes inspiration from Windows Phone Live tiles | Windows Phone Central


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> 6 inch is a bit too big, but waiting for it anyways. looks closer than ever, this is the GDR3 flagship most probably with some form of oversampling camera.


this will be stand against the experia Z ultra


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 8 GDR2 update spotted for Nokia Lumia 920, 820


----------



## Shadowfax (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys,

I happened to break my Lumia 620 

What happened is that I was in a hurry, going down my building's parking and somehow I hit a parked back while walking, and it was the phone in my pocket that got hit somehow, cracking the touchscreen glass. So the touch function has stopped working but rest of the phone is just fine. The Nokia care people said it will cost 3850 rs for new touchscreen.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How do you attach PDFs to an email?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



KDroid said:


> How do you attach PDFs to an email?



This one is one of the quirks. Cant do it directly from the mailbox. Go to Office > press and hold > share .
That also means 1 attachment = 1 mail if the attachments are not images.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anyone tried to update the GDR2 Update? I tried downloading the Update through Nokia Software Updater, it's whooping > 1.55GB. Will try later on 4G, or I'll better wait for the official OTA Update


----------



## KDroid (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> This one is one of the quirks. Cant do it directly from the mailbox. Go to Office > press and hold > share .
> That also means 1 attachment = 1 mail if the attachments are not images.



Seriously, These restrictions have started to piss me off.


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyone tried to update the GDR2 Update? I tried downloading the Update through Nokia Software Updater, it's whooping > 1.55GB. Will try later on 4G, or I'll better wait for the official OTA Update


'
You're on WP7.8?


----------



## Shah (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> '
> You're on WP7.8?



He has L620, IIRC.


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@mods: someone please add a poll to the thread with WP7.8 & WP8, so it maybe easier for people to help each others, when comes to different versions..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yup I have L620, WP8.

Anyway @Gearbox, I really don't understand how a poll between 7.x and 8.x can help us to help each other easily? One will not search through the poll everytime someone asks for help to know which version he's on.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yup I have L620, WP8.
> 
> Anyway @Gearbox, I really don't understand how a poll between 7.x and 8.x can help us to help each other easily? One will not search through the poll everytime someone asks for help to know which version he's on.



I was thinking of the same 

Maybe we can rename this thread to WP8. AFAIK, only Sujoy has 7.8 right now and he knows well to take care of himself


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Coz, i thought the poll will act as a quick reference, if someone wants to know what 'other' is using, when he's replying to 'other's post w.r.t version.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I don't Think any one would Like to purchase WP 7X Now.


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Correct. It's for those who've already using WP7X like sujoyp.


----------



## ankit360 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 925 Price in India - Buy Nokia Lumia 925 Grey Online - Nokia: Flipkart.com




Spoiler



Rs.33999


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 8 GDR3 update said to be in testing with rotation lock, minor UI tweaks | PhoneDog


----------



## Shah (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Windows Phone 8 GDR3 update said to be in testing with rotation lock, minor UI tweaks | PhoneDog



What about Notification Center?


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> What about Notification Center?


Windows Phone 8 users may have to wait until 2014 for a notification center & other major fixes | VentureBeat


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

When will we receive official GDDR2 for Lumia 920. I don't want to use the unregistered flash verison


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> When will we receive official GDDR2 for Lumia 920. I want to use the unregistered flash verison


Some users of L820 & L920 already getting the update.. What do you mean by "unregistered flash verison"?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

He probably mean he wants to flash his 920 rather than wait for the OTA.

I heard the images were leaked online recently. Look for the posts in wpcentral.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> He probably mean he wants to flash his 920 rather than wait for the OTA.
> 
> I heard the images were leaked online recently. Look for the posts in wpcentral.



Its the other way round. I will prefer OTA which is safer than flash


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Its the other way round. I will prefer OTA which is safer than flash



Should be available before end of August, most likely within a week's time. Thats my best guess.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> When will we receive official GDDR2 for Lumia 920. I want to use the unregistered flash verison


GDR2 update for Nokia Lumia 920 and Lumia 820 show up on Nokia

*www.windowsphonedaily.com/2013/08/rumor-windows-phone-8-gdr3-september.html


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

when is the update for L520 due for?? August end??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^May be. Or you may update the phone yourself using Nokia Software Updater  I guess we have to wait this month for the OTA Update.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I would prefer OTA over NSU. BTW is it safe to upgrade using NSU? Will it void the warranty if you do it using NSU?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I would prefer OTA over NSU. BTW is it safe to upgrade using NSU? Will it void the warranty if you do it using NSU?



Yes it'll void warranty and as they say "it may brick your phone". But literally almost 90% Android owners keeps flashing ROM's (even I did the same for 3 years), nothing happened  But again you can't guarantee anything


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I would prefer OTA over NSU. BTW is it safe to upgrade using NSU? Will it void the warranty if you do it using NSU?



It deletes App data, thats reason enough to not use it for me. OTA preserves App data on the other hand.


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> *Update: *_For those suffering from a bloated Other Storage on their GDR1 device, if and when you can finally update to GDR2,* the installation will fix and remove those 'bad' files*, thereby fixing your situation. You should see a noticeable decline in your Other Storage upon finishing. _


So, GDR2 cleans the other storage completely when updating, and starts the "Other storage" afresh?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes it'll void warranty and as they say "it may brick your phone".



I don't think it will void warranty. The company itself is providing software update; we're not doing using any third party, then how come it will void warranty ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> So, GDR2 cleans the other storage completely when updating, and starts the "Other storage" afresh?



Not completely. At worst after the update and a couple of restarts, your Others should not be more than 2GB.


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Speed is the key: How Windows Phone jumped ahead of BlackBerry | ZDNet

*www.siliconindia.com/gadget/news/N...wei-Ascend-W1-Headed-To-India-nid-152068.html

+ Front VGA CAM - OK
+ Flash - OK
+ 1950 mAh battery - OK 

- 4GB inbuilt storage - *Fail *


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I would prefer OTA over NSU. BTW is it safe to upgrade using NSU? Will it void the warranty if you do it using NSU?



it voids the warranty!!


----------



## munnabhai (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 920 Amber OTA goes live...

hope other models soon follows update trail 

GDR2 and Amber updates have started embarking on their Nokia Lumia 920 world tour | Windows Phone Central


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Will it be available in indian operators now?


----------



## munnabhai (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Will it be available in indian operators now?



In India we have unlocked or world phones without any operator subsidy. OTA has started for 920(including india) and will probably follow descending order for lower models in coming days.
For specific model u can follow this link.
Availability in Asia Pacific - Nokia


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> [h=3]India[/h]
> *Product**Description**Latest version**Lumia Amber update*Lumia 520Country variant1030.6409.1314.1002Waiting for approvalLumia 620Country variant1030.6407.1308.0002Coming soonLumia 720Country variant1030.6409.1311.0002Waiting for approvalLumia 820Country variant1232.5957.1308.0001Coming soonLumia 920Country variant3047.0000.1326.2001Available



Thanks for sharing. 

*www.siliconindia.com/news/technolo...hone-Crushes-The-iPhone-nid-152451-cid-2.html


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys checkout the app "Insider"

Very useful.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

for non nokia wp8 phones.... what are the things missing out in the here maps suite?
are offline maps available?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2013)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> for non nokia wp8 phones.... what are the things missing out in the here maps suite?
> are offline maps available?






Yup, offline maps are available.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> for non nokia wp8 phones.... what are the things missing out in the here maps suite?
> are offline maps available?



Offline maps are available but only for the parent country (just like the L520). I guess all they are really missing out are the other little apps like storage check, ringtone maker, glance screen, conference caller and stuff like that.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

There's somebody I know who wants to buy an 8x after the price drop, but he wants offline foreign maps. I guess 8x is a no?


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 520 almost out of space. Added SD card and Lumia storage check. Now has around 120 mb free. Living on the edge. Other storage, I curse you.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> Lumia 520 almost out of space. Added SD card and Lumia storage check. Now has around 120 mb free. Living on the edge. Other storage, I curse you.



Have you linked your pics to be uploaded to skydrive.

I think you should disable that.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



xtremevicky said:


> Have you linked your pics to be uploaded to skydrive.
> 
> I think you should disable that.



How does that affect storage?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> Lumia 520 almost out of space. Added SD card and Lumia storage check. Now has around 120 mb free. Living on the edge. Other storage, I curse you.



How much is your 'others' ? Both - according to the OS settings and the storage-check app ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> How does that affect storage?



When the pictures are getting uploaded in the skydrive some memory is getting used up. 

I read this somewhere. Might help.


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Actually, from what i've read - the installation files (that you download directly) stores in other storage, executes from there and then the game/app gets installed.
Apparently, these files are not getting deleted and thus adds up to the "Other storage" problem.

Some from WPcentral forum suggested to download the app/game manually first and then install via SD card as an alternative.

A problem that i found by myself is with "Adobe PDF reader" - Just check the "App Data" of Adobe reader in Lumia storage app. I guess, it copies the PDFs in Documents folder to some other isolated place in phone (guess, other storage), and then opens so as to resume where you left, like that.. 

If you have n number of PDFs opened up in PDF, these App data will be huge. So, whenever you see 'Very large app data' in Adobe reader, just uninstall and install it back.. 
I once cleared 500MB via these..



xtremevicky said:


> When the pictures are getting uploaded in the skydrive some memory is getting used up.
> 
> I read this somewhere. Might help.


That's one way. But, not all the people (atleast in India) have enough bandwidth/speed to switch it on.


----------



## Amithansda (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey, Is Lumia 820 not going to have FM after amber update?

Can anyone tell me What is Nokia Software Updater? I cant find that on my phone neither in Marketplace?
Is it possible to update to Amber without wifi?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Hey, Is Lumia 820 not going to have FM after amber update?



Lumia 520, 720, 820 and 920 will get FM.

Sadly , 620 misses out.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> That's one way. But, not all the people (atleast in India) have enough bandwidth/speed to switch it on.



I keep it on and I've set it to upload to SkyDrive only on WiFi. I come home, switch on the WiFi and it latches on to my home Internet connection.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 20, 2013)

Are there any deals for buying windows lumia 620?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Woohoo!! Just received the Amber update for my Lumia 820! Glance screen, data sense, color profile and sms+call filter are the new features I can see. The animations also seem to have been toned down a bit; the phone seems snappier.


----------



## Amithansda (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Woohoo!! Just received the Amber update for my Lumia 820! Glance screen, data sense, color profile and sms+call filter are the new features I can see. The animations also seem to have been toned down a bit; the phone seems snappier.



and FM?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> and FM?



Oh, yes. There's now a Radio entry under Music + Videos. 
Haven't tried it, but it needs your headphones to work.


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What's the size of your update? Any idea?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> What's the size of your update? Any idea?



The entire process (downloading, preparing to install, installing) took half an hour (max.).
The download itself took only 5-10 minutes on my 1mbps connection via WiFi. But my connection has bandwidth spikes wherein the speed suddenly shoots up (downloaded a 10MB file in 5 seconds the other day). Still, it shouldn't be too large. Just make sure you have enough free space on your phone for installation (a GB or so at the very least).


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Its official.Flipkart has gone insane.Cancelling people's orders after a price hike so that the customer is deprived of his benefit,terrible customer customer support as well.The reason am posting here is because the price of Lumia 820 just shot up from 20k to 27k on FK.WTF ??!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



mohit9206 said:


> Its official.Flipkart has gone insane.Cancelling people's orders after a price hike so that the customer is deprived of his benefit,terrible customer customer support as well.The reason am posting here is because the price of Lumia 820 just shot up from 20k to 27k on FK.WTF ??!!



Another bad apple. I had a terrible experience with them in July; eventually cancelled the order and got my money back after wasting an entire month. Good thing I bought my Lumia 820 from eBay.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How to Windows Phone 8 and influence people | ZDNet

^ WP8 (L925) in the eyes of iSheep..


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> How to Windows Phone 8 and influence people | ZDNet
> 
> ^ WP8 (L925) in the eyes of iSheep..


Subjective opinion.


----------



## geekomaniac (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi all,

I guess this question has already been asked in this forum but I was not able to find a definitive answer.Can anyone be kind enough to help out of this:

I have a windows phone8 and am unable to find a suitable Gtalk chat client which helps me in receiving proper notifications even when the phone is locked or the app is running in background.

Whatsapp works fine as expected above but I need to use Gtalk client as well for some personal reasons.Any help or suggestion of a good app is welcome.The Apps I tried like IMO+,etc works fine if I open it and chat,problem comes when the phone gets locked or using another process like messaging,etc.

Saludos
~G


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



geekomaniac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I guess this question has already been asked in this forum but I was not able to find a definitive answer.Can anyone be kind enough to help out of this:
> 
> ...



Even I was looking for one and kept using every app then I came across Talk.To, works perfectly fine.


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Even I was looking for one and kept using every app then I came across Talk.To, works perfectly fine.


Current version of Talk.to only shows my SMS contacts. No Gmail ID's.. Any idea?

*gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/wind...-will-bring-notification-centre-report-409576


----------



## geekomaniac (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Current version of Talk.to only shows my SMS contacts. No Gmail ID's.. Any idea?
> 
> Windows Phone 8 GDR3 update being internally tested, will bring notification centre: Report | NDTV Gadgets




Yes please suggest an app for gtalk client for alerts even when the phone is locked


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



geekomaniac said:


> Yes please suggest an app for gtalk client for alerts even when the phone is locked



Did you read my above post? Use Talk.To.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Even I was looking for one and kept using every app then I came across Talk.To, works perfectly fine.



Talk.to was rumored to drop Gchat support sometime this month...

IM+ also works.


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Talk.to was rumored to drop Gchat support sometime this month...


Dropped.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'm still using it. Nothing happened yet.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You updated to new version?



> As of 15th August 2013, we will no longer support 3rd party chat (Google Talk, Facebook Chat and Windows Live Messenger) and focus solely on creating a great chat experience for you.
> Important: Talk.to will stop supporting 3rd party chat (Google Talk, Facebook chat and Windows Live)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah got that notification from Talk.To too. But no update ever came and the Gtalk is working fine for me till now.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Leave it then and enjoy as it is. 
I guess, once it's updated it will remove it guess.


----------



## geekomaniac (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Leave it then and enjoy as it is.
> I guess, once it's updated it will remove it guess.



All,

Thanks for the inputs.I did try using Talk.to but it doesn't have the support for Gtalk. Already using IM+ but still having the same problem.Are there some settings I need to recheck?

Saludos
~G


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ You enabled background task for them?
Try Gchat too...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I tried GChat once, but the credentials expired every 2-3 days


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

6tag is here!! The *best *Instagram client for WP8.


----------



## geekomaniac (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I tried GChat once, but the credentials expired every 2-3 days



Thanks all.Using IM+ solved the issue.There is a setting to disable power saving option which did the trick of popping messages when the phone is locked.

Saludos
~G


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nowdays I see more n more working professionals opting for lumia 520, 620 and 720  ....thats some good news for Nokia.

In our office I see 4 lumias


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Still one of my working friend says "Lumina"


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Still one of my working friend says "Lumina"



Haha same here.My friend keeps saying "Lumina".Its annoying.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 8 GDR3 update could include individual volume controls and Quick Settings | WinSource

*Windows Phone 8 leads in IPv6 adoption*

[h=1]What Microsoft should add to Windows Phone 8[/h]


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

if double tap to unlock can work on lumia 521, why not on 520, 620 and 720...wth nokia ..


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Thats a good question.
But Nokia said L520 lacks the "necessary hardware" to support it..


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Thats a good question.
> But Nokia said L520 lacks the "necessary hardware" to support it..



I am not willing to buy that argument. The L520 for AT&T supports it. Most likely some kind of operator curfew


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Double-tap to wake up is brilliant!!


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Double-tap to wake up is brilliant!!



You are saying that to make us feel jealous :>


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia is in a tough situation here.Its not adding features to L520 to not cannabilize sales of higher products while also annoying the majority of the owners of L520.Makes me think a good number of big features of Windows 8.1 wont make it to L520 either.But then same happens to entry level droids.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> You are saying that to make us feel jealous :>



Is it working?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



mohit9206 said:


> Nokia is in a tough situation here.Its not adding features to L520 to not cannabilize sales of higher products while also annoying the majority of the owners of L520.Makes me think a good number of big features of Windows 8.1 wont make it to L520 either.But then same happens to entry level droids.



Agree. But note that the major OS features to come to the 520 are MS dependent, the distinction that Nokia makes is in the value additions it makes like gamce screen and stuff. Still, wished for double tap since the ATT version has it. Not fair Nokia 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Is it working?



You know :>


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 620 is the most disaster striken phone with limited Amber updates.
Feeling sad for L620 owners..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any way to view animated GIFs in the phone from the photo hub (except on webpages in IE)? Any app for that?


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have the latest updated HERE maps and drive. What is the procedure of checking traffic condition in the maps?


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How Windows Phone guards against malware


----------



## image (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any media player app for Lumia 520 which can browse the files from NAS ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 8.1 vs Android 4.3 and iPhone iOS 7 - Society and Religion



image said:


> Any media player app for Lumia 520 which can browse the files from NAS ?


Like this?
*www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/vlc-mobile-remote/8ad51406-1c5e-4024-8ffa-f9bc1e21108f


----------



## image (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Windows Phone 8.1 vs Android 4.3 and iPhone iOS 7 - Society and Religion
> 
> 
> Like this?
> VLC Mobile Remote | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)



I installed and fount that it is just a remote of VLC on a computer.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Ok/. Check this thread..
App to stream from NAS or Laptop to Phone? - Windows Phone Central Forums


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guys i have just bought lumia 520.....i am unable to connect it to my pc to transfer music and videos. also is there any guide available for a new wm user?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



LegendKiller said:


> guys i have just bought lumia 520.....i am unable to connect it to my pc to transfer music and videos. also is there any guide available for a new wm user?



Can you describe a bit more, like if you see an error message or something ?... Its drag and drop bussiness.. Just copy all the music files to the folder named Music (on the phone or the card)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 31, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> guys i have just bought lumia 520.....i am unable to connect it to my pc to transfer music and videos. also is there any guide available for a new wm user?






hey bro, connecting lumia is most easy. Just plug in the usb port and everything will be fine if you are i, win 8. Or if you use win 7 then AFAIK you need to download windows phone app.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> hey bro, connecting lumia is most easy. Just plug in the usb port and everything will be fine if you are i, win 8. Or if you use win 7 then AFAIK you need to download windows phone app.



No, I am on W7 and I use only drag and drop for anything I need. I believe thats possibly true for vista as well...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Leave it then and enjoy as it is.
> I guess, once it's updated it will remove it guess.





Talk.To stopped working from me too . Need to move to other app. WP should have supported chat for other profiles like Gtalk, Yahoo, Skype etc. from their messaging hub itself like Facebook


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

NOw thats end of misery for the half baked windows so called smart phone.Thats LIGHT at the end of the tunnel finally. Android will have a tough time,Billy,s plan did work weaken and nail!

*www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2013/Sep13/09-02AnnouncementPR.aspx

**www.thehindu.com/business/Industry/microsoft-buying-nokias-devices-services-unit/article5088336.ece?homepage=true


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Welcome to the Windows Phone thread, Incinerator..


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Thank you, Gearbox.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I feel bad for Nokia, planning to hold back my purchase now atleast until WP8.1 is released likely by next April. I had my eyes nearly set on the 6inch phablet, but this raises a lot of questions. 
I'd predict a growing disenchantment with the superior imaging and all-round goals like Nokia did. And not to mention maps and bug fixing.

MS wants 15% marketshare by 2018, that goes well with my view of them as a numbers-oriented company, one that left WP7 users in the lurch because it wasnt 'economical' to backport NT kernel to the older processors. This is the same company that routinely releases and kills its own product lines and has wacky ADs with little sense. I guess its goodbye to some genuinely funny ads, great comeras and above all great reliability and service. 

Heh, I am already thinking of getting a N4 as backup, especially with the price drop...

RIP Nokia. Thee shall not be forgotten.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Or It could be the next big thing with hardware and software under the same roof,as exactly what redmond intended! Nokias hardware strength and MS software with no evil interest of acquisition in between or those deliberate late software update mess!


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Although I'd hope for that (thats why  intend to wait) I get this uneasy feeling that MS is much more likely to behave in a completely irresponsible/idiotic manner with regards to anything as compared to Nokia. Look at the XBONE launch, the WP7 fiasco the scroogled AD campaign to name a few.

If anything, I fear the Nokia's ability to churn out rather special handsets may be devoured in a race to make money byt diluting the investment in imaging/support.

The root of the problem is this *www.theverge.com/2013/9/3/4688962/...-windows-phone-marketshare-by-2018/in/4453001

See whats happening? 'Want to triple the marketshare by 2018' - That precisely is the problem. It speaks nothing about this year-end or next year. By 2018 end - so that they can scramble and release something by 2017 and try and hope to meet the numbers (which are far TOO modest to be a goal). This is precisely why WP8 has a lot of bugs - scramble for a late release then then complain that the numbers werent met while easily forgetting that your OS wasnt exactly a market leader in a lot of areas. Look at what happened to Notification centre or FM radio (I dont use either much, but still) in WP8 or the support for multiple volume profiles or a decent skype app.

The only thing I see getting better is update cycles. But at the loss of the nifty little Nokia add-ons - I wouldnt sign up for that the way things stand now..

I hope this means good things, but I fear the worst from what I know. Thats why I'll wait for WP8.1. And right now I am very happy with my L520.

And look at this fallout-
*www.wpcentral.com/nokia-top-designer-marko-ahtisaari-leave-nokia-nov
*www.theverge.com/2013/9/3/4689026/nokians-mourn-the-loss-of-their-company-to-microsoft/in/4453001

These are people who defined a brand identity. I fear MS simply cant buy up talent to contain this fallout.


----------



## Empirial (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> And right now I am very happy with my L520.


You had L920 na?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> You had L920 na?



Yep. Stolen in commute. Got the junior after that (with insurance)


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Microsoft hints that Kinect camera technology is coming to Windows Phone- The Inquirer


----------



## Amithansda (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am  using Lumia 820. Updated my phone yesterday
After the update, current OS version: 8.0.10328.78, Firmware: 3047.0000.1326.2001. Got glance settings, datasense,Color profiles,FM. But, could not find the Call filter,Message filter options. Where can I get it?


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Expect major updates in coming months and before Christmas. Dont ask me for links.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Must be at the very bottom of the Settings page.


----------



## Amithansda (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Must be at the very bottom of the Settings page.



Its not there, anyway read somewhere that its supposed to be available after updating the extras+info app.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



The Incinerator said:


> Expect major updates in coming months and before Christmas. Dont ask me for links.



Unless you work for MS I wouldnt take that. The only one in the pipeline before Christmas is GDR3. And GDR3 is not a feature update (meaning little to any features wil get backported to existing devices), its an update to get more hardware and resolution support. The only things that *might* come to the L520 or the others are Notification centre and Volume controls (if any)



Amithansda said:


> Its not there, anyway read somewhere that its supposed to be available after updating the extras+info app.



AFAIK, this comes later with an update to the Network+ system app.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I tried to download the six guns game,but the store says that i didn't have enough space on my phone even though i have 2.50 gb free. The game size is only 437mb.
somebody help


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Yep. Stolen in commute. Got the junior after that (with insurance)



Which insurance did you use ?


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> I tried to download the six guns game,but the store says that i didn't have enough space on my phone even though i have 2.50 gb free. The game size is only 437mb.
> somebody help



You trying to download via WIFI?
Tried downloading manually via PC and then install it in mobile?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Sangeetha stores has an elevated selling price of 9.8k for this phone in Bangalore, but comes with 1 year cover (50% after 3 months and 80% until then) that you cannot opt out of.


dashing.sujay said:


> Which insurance did you use ?





Pasapa said:


> I tried to download the six guns game,but the store says that i didn't have enough space on my phone even though i have 2.50 gb free. The game size is only 437mb.
> somebody help



Press download to phone from the webpage on the computer. This is a known bug. The games in the process of uninstalling themselves, kind of unzip themselves and need a lot more space than the size of the download itself.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

That seemed to work, but these bugs are really annoying


----------



## Amithansda (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well, after Amber update, its not really possible to minimize that Other Memory spaces,or is it? I still got 3.2GB hogged up by Other. So, I am planning to reset the phone. Do I have to install this Amber update again?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How much did you have in 'others' before the update?


----------



## Amithansda (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> How much did you have in 'others' before the update?



3.5GB


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> 3.5GB



Have you tried 'Storage Cleaner' app?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> 3.5GB



Its supposed to not cross 2GB by much after the update...


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone all set for third spot behind Android & iOS as BlackBerry tanks | Know Your Mobile


----------



## ankit360 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

As price of 920 come down I mean planing to buy it. But the only thing that holds me that it's weight. How it's feel in hand and most importantly in your pocket? Currently I am using galaxy s2


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 8, 2013)

For the first couple of weeks feels a bit odd.. But soon enough you get used to the weight.. Its not like it's massively heavy either.. Its only as heavy as the note 2.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ankit360 said:


> As price of 920 come down I mean planing to buy it. But the only thing that holds me that it's weight. How it's feel in hand and most importantly in your pocket? Currently I am using galaxy s2



S2 is comparatively very light. I would suggest you feel the 920 in your hands at shop or from a friend. Comfort is the most important point. Its the little things in phones that annoy us. If you feel you cant get comfortable with the weight having used a S2, i would suggest not to buy. 

Although i like my Lava 501, the weight annoys me at times and in retrospect, i would have purchased a lighter phone.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The 820 is no featherweight either, but once your hands get used to the extra weight, holding any other phone makes you wonder if it's as robust as your Lumia. 
Of course, you can't go around dropping your phone on concrete slabs to verify this, but I feel the extra weight plays on your mind and reassures you that the phone is well-built. It's not that heavy.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> The 820 is no featherweight either, but once your hands get used to the extra weight, holding any other phone makes you wonder if it's as robust as your Lumia.
> Of course, you can't go around dropping your phone on concrete slabs to verify this, but I feel the extra weight plays on your mind and reassures you that the phone is well-built. It's not that heavy.



Thats precisely what I felt about the 920 after about a month of owning it. Picking up the S3s felt weird after that


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@620 Users, Anyone checked Availability in Asia Pacific - Nokia ?

Amber Update is showing available for Lumia 620. I noticed it yesterday, but in phone when I check for Update it shows No update is available. Any idea why?

*i.imgur.com/7zkQQaw.jpg

Anyway, on a side note Alleged photo reveals early build of Windows Phone 8.1 Blue, notification center | Windows Phone Central and Screenshots of Windows Phone 8 GDR3 and Nokia looks nice..!! 

UPDATE : Looks like it's not released yet 
Nokia Lumia 620 AMBER Update India released Now - Windows Phone Central Forums
Nokia Lumia 620 Support, Updates, Downloads and User Guides - Nokia - India => Though it says, update is operator dependent, but the operator code for all is 000-IN and manufacturer code for all is also same RM-864_im_india_233. WPCentral thread says it depends on the Config ID 146943.

Anyway, the update is not far, may be max within this month


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yea, many l620 users haven't received it.
check this thread Nokia Lumia 620 AMBER Update India released Now - Windows Phone Central Forums


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> The 820 is no featherweight either, but once your hands get used to the extra weight, holding any other phone makes you wonder if it's as robust as your Lumia.
> Of course, you can't go around dropping your phone on concrete slabs to verify this, but I feel the extra weight plays on your mind and reassures you that the phone is well-built. It's not that heavy.



same experience i had with my E7 before :/


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @620 Users, Anyone checked Availability in Asia Pacific - Nokia ?
> 
> Amber Update is showing available for Lumia 620. I noticed it yesterday, but in phone when I check for Update it shows No update is available. Any idea why?
> 
> Anyway, on a side note Alleged photo reveals early build of Windows Phone 8.1 Blue, notification center | Windows Phone Central and Screenshots of Windows Phone 8 GDR3 and Nokia looks nice..!!


Maybe it's pending with your cellular provider. 
I thought Notification will be a screen-like when you swipe from top-to-bottom as in Android. But these leaked images reveal a live tile, that maybe linked to a place. 
It seems we've to click twice to see the notifications..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^Update is not meant to be associated with Cellular Provider.



Pasapa said:


> Yea, many l620 users haven't received it.
> check this thread Nokia Lumia 620 AMBER Update India released Now - Windows Phone Central Forums



Yeah already read that thread. And posted the update


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ But, it was given as 



> Waiting for approval = undergoing final testing with Nokia, country or *operator *to achieve approval.


 in the Nokia site. I thought, it was the cellular provider.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah. But for 620 it says "Available".


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

IRCTC released an app for WP.
Anybody up for the challenge of booking tickets via this app?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Looks promising though.


----------



## Amithansda (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I wish the music player have the OnScreen volume screen, Zune had it, even the whole Windows OS is kinda continuation of Zune's look and feel.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> I wish the music player have the OnScreen volume screen, Zune had it, even the whole Windows OS is kinda continuation of Zune's look and feel.



Volume buttons on the side of the phone. Why not them ?


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can someone tell me if I want to replace my Lumia 920 Shell with original Red, Where can I get it done and how much it would cost?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Can someone tell me if I want to replace my Lumia 920 Shell with original Red, Where can I get it done and how much it would cost?



Nokia service centre is your best bet. Not sure how much it'd coust.

I have seen tutorials online where people buy the body off ebay and do it themselves. Seems its not very hard, if you are not afraid/know what you are doing.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I can't find it in eBay indian site? Do you know some online shopping site?


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Bad news for Microsoft! Jessica Alba spotted with an iPhone after her deal to hawk Windows phone expired | Mail Online


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I can't find it in eBay indian site? Do you know some online shopping site?



The one I sawfrom US ebay


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

If it was that easy to buy from US, I would have done it long time ago


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Disney's Where's My Water 2 is now on WP8 and it's FREE!! 

Where's My Water? 2 | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Disney's Where's My Water 2 is now on WP8 and it's FREE!!
> 
> Where's My Water? 2 | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)



Also check out Hashi - brilliant puzzle game and free too


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Disney's Where's My Water 2 is now on WP8 and it's FREE!!
> 
> Where's My Water? 2 | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


Free for few days?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Free for few days?



PRO TIP: Buy games when they are free even if you dont like them. That way, some day should you wish to play it, its already bought and you sont have to re-buy it even if its not free at that point of time.


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> PRO TIP: Buy games when they are free even if you dont like them. That way, some day should you wish to play it, its already bought and you sont have to re-buy it even if its not free at that point of time.


Ya. That happened with me for Angry birds. 
But, i just asked this cause this game costs 78 MB to download. So, thought of downloading it later.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Exactly. I followed the same rule when I was on Android. 



Gearbox said:


> Ya. That happened with me for Angry birds.
> But, i just asked this cause this game costs 78 MB to download. So, thought of downloading it later.



Save its XAP file for later.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Exactly. I followed the same rule when I was on Android.
> 
> 
> 
> Save its XAP file for later.



Isnt the XAP cross checked by the phone on the marketplace to confirm that its up-to-date ?


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Isnt the XAP cross checked by the phone on the marketplace to confirm that its up-to-date ?


I think, it will be checked only for authenticity. After installation, maybe it will show an update.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Isnt the XAP cross checked by the phone on the marketplace to confirm that its up-to-date ?



Hmm... Not sure. Anyway, I installed the game. Turns out you can only play for 15 mins at a stretch. After that you need to wait for 15 mins while the game displays "You're out of energy. 15 mins till next play" or something.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, How do we retain/backup our paid apps in case of reset/update of phones if saved XAP file may not work?

Which Communication/Chat app is better, stable on Windows Phone?


----------



## Flash (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> Guys, How do we retain/backup our paid apps in case of reset/update of phones if saved XAP file may not work?
> 
> Which Communication/Chat app is better, stable on Windows Phone?




Once you buy/install an app, it will be free for long time though it becomes premium after a certain period of time.

Regarding chat, WhatsApp is better now, followed by viber,hike,chaton,wechat, etc. In the end, it all drills down to what app your friends mostly use.


----------



## Flash (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Disney's Where's My Water 2 is now on WP8 and it's FREE!!
> 
> Where's My Water? 2 | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)






It's just 75MB, when you download. But on installation, takes up space of whooping 750MB


----------



## sandynator (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Once you buy/install an app, it will be free for long time though it becomes premium after a certain period of time.
> 
> Regarding chat, WhatsApp is better now, followed by viber,hike,chaton,wechat, etc. In the end, it all drills down to what app your friends mostly use.



thanks
trying hike for now as whatsapp is battery hog as per many users.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia update for 520 and 720 now,available OTA


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> thanks
> trying hike for now as whatsapp is battery hog as per many users.


It was. But, Whatsapp is improved a lot now.

*allaboutwindowsphone.com/images/flow/misc/1ambergrid.png


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Enjoy!!

How To Install Nokia Pro Cam On Non-PureView Lumia Phones | TechTree.com


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Updated to Amber using NSU


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Updated to Amber using NSU


You didn't get the OTA update?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> You didn't get the OTA update?



No one did. 620 and many other phones are showing available from a month. But no update.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I got OTA update on the very day it was marked as Available..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> I got OTA update on the very day it was marked as Available..



Which Phone? There's already a thread in WPCentral, which I posted here few weeks ago, when it was marked Available. Peoples are facing same issues. Only few of thousands people got the OTA Update. None did. All are going to Nokia Care or updating through NSU.

This is the case of L620. Can't say about other phones. 820 and all got OTA Update successfully I guess.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> This is the case of L620. Can't say about other phones. 820 and all got OTA Update successfully I guess.


Same for L520. Only few, updated.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Which Phone? There's already a thread in WPCentral, which I posted here few weeks ago, when it was marked Available. Peoples are facing same issues. Only few of thousands people got the OTA Update. None did. All are going to Nokia Care or updating through NSU.
> 
> This is the case of L620. Can't say about other phones. 820 and all got OTA Update successfully I guess.



It was L720


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> It was L720



That got the update first right. There was no problem like this in that model. This is something to do with the next cycle update which Nokia published.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

No L920 and L820 got the update in the first cycle. The L620.
L520 and L720 got the update few days before only.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Ok. Sorry, I forgot that. Thanks 

In that case the first cycle had no problems. But models on 2nd Cycle are not getting the updates I mean not all people are getting the updates. Only few have managed to recieve OTA Update. Else are going for Nokia Care or using NSU manually.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

If one does not have a CC, what are the other ways to buy apps in the WP store...?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> If one does not have a CC, what are the other ways to buy apps in the WP store...?



None AFAIK.

But isnt it the same across all of the major app stores ?


----------



## Amithansda (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I think even SBI debit cards are allowed, you have to register it on MS money , I guess.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> If one does not have a CC, what are the other ways to buy apps in the WP store...?



Most banks allow you to create a virtual credit card using your Internet banking account. Try it.


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

A Windows 8 Phone Beats Those Running Android and iOS « News « Online Gadget Store


----------



## Empirial (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anybody here saw a Black NL925 in stores? There are actually 2 Blacks available, one has black color aluminium frame & other one retains silver color frame just like White & Grey color units. I want to know which version is sold in India


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

720's screen cracked after falling... right through the middle.. 
The screen works fine.. how much would it cost to replace?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

this is very sad. a fall from a small height welcomes with a cracked screen. even my friend's galaxy note 2 fall from a height of mere 60cm in my class and his screen got completely cracked. it would cost him another 7k. dont know about 720 though.


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Anybody here saw a Black NL925 in stores? There are actually 2 Blacks available, one has black color aluminium frame & other one retains silver color frame just like White & Grey color units. I want to know which version is sold in India


Nokia Lumia 925 Mobile Phone - Black from Nokia | GSM Mobile Phones | mobile-store | HomeShop18.com


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 720's screen cracked after falling... right through the middle..
> The screen works fine.. how much would it cost to replace?



If the screen is fone then only the top layer needs to be replaced. I guess not more than about 1.5k.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> this is very sad. a fall from a small height welcomes with a cracked screen. even my friend's galaxy note 2 fall from a height of mere 60cm in my class and his screen got completely cracked. it would cost him another 7k. dont know about 720 though.



It was a 600 cm drop


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> It was a 600 cm drop



still you got a working screen  say thanks to nokia  35k note2 did not succeed.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> It was a 600 cm drop



Two floors ??


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> If the screen is fone then only the top layer needs to be replaced. I guess not more than about 1.5k.



Do service center ppl replace just the glass? For the amount that you mentioned that is.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anyone else having issues with call blocking on Amber? Most of the time it fails to block calls and when you try to block a number it throws up a "Something went wrong. Try again later or restart your phone" error.


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 1020 (Yellow/White/Black) | eBay @ 50K..


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Aerrow said:


> Do service center ppl replace just the glass? For the amount that you mentioned that is.



I believe so. Got no experience though.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nowadays i fall asleep watching movies on my android tab or phone. All the movies are on my PC and i access them through wifi using es file explorer.

The only thing keeping me from trying a windows phone is the above requirement. Android plays all formats flawlessly. Since windows cant play mkvs and i doubt whether there is an app as good as es file explorer app to simply access PC files and play them wirelessly. 

Can anyone enlighten me if this is possible on a windows phone ( Wirelessly streaming movies of all formats from a PC )


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

There was an app called splashtop. It streams your PC screen itself, thereby getting rid of any kind of formal incompatibility. DOnt know how it works over a local wifi network if at all..


----------



## srkmish (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah i have used splashtop to stream pc screen, but its really messy and on phone its even messier having to constantly zoom in/out/wrong touch. Its not as fluid a solution as using a file explorer to access pc files. 

How come there is no mkv player yet. Seems baffling to me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I remember VLC for WP was being developed


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I remember VLC for WP was being developed



That was for W8. They said that they will consider developing for WP8 if they have the resources after completing the W8 version AFAIK.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Nokia Lumia 1020 (Yellow/White/Black) | eBay @ 50K..



 it is overpriced. will come around rs 40k in near months for sure.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Unofficial changelog reveals some new WP8 GDR3 features - GSMArena.com news


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> it is overpriced. will come around rs 40k in near months for sure.



Yep. Will close out near 25k or so. Planning to buy one when it hits that price


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What? 25K???? That too for L1020?
I bet, 30K mark atleast till L1025 arrives.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Of course. I meant the last prices before its pulled from sale. Happens to nearly every Nokia flagship.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Since yesterday my contacts are totally fvcked up. Phone numbers appear when someone calls me, instead of their name which is already saved. Facebook photos have reverted to old ones!!


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone dual-SIM hardware appearing soon: Nokia, HTC onboard - SlashGear


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have the 1020 with me for a week. Amazing camera, but Windows Phone seriously needs many more good official apps. Macro enthusiasts will be disappointed. It can't focus if you take camera too close to subject.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> I have the 1020 with me for a week. Amazing camera, but Windows Phone seriously needs many more good official apps. Macro enthusiasts will be disappointed. It can't focus if you take camera too close to subject.



Where are the pics ??


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Download the Preview for Developers and get GDR3 right now | Windows Phone Central


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

so I guess this is the enthusiast program in a way


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Installing GDR3 preview on my 820 now.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

between L920 Is up for 19990 at flipkart Great deal for Phone.


----------



## noob (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anyone tried beta GDR3 update ? I installed it yesterday and lag in music player is now gone.
Microsoft bypasses carriers to deliver early Windows Phone updates | The Verge


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Anyone tried beta GDR3 update ? I installed it yesterday and lag in music player is now gone.
> Microsoft bypasses carriers to deliver early Windows Phone updates | The Verge


Its available for L520 ?
Damn. That music player lag from SD card is amongst my biggest gripes atm, along with the lack of glance screen :>


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Installed GDR3 preview. Phone seems snappier now; the animations might have been toned down a bit but that's how it feels. Rotaton lock is here as well.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

damn...is it available for L520??How is the update?


----------



## NL520 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

installed GDR3 yesterday on my L520, now my phone has started to feel like a smartphone.
some features are essential and worth void the warranty.
since there will be no glance screen for 520 anyway, waiting 3 months for bittersweet shimmer from nokia is a total waste.
i recommend GDR3, just 38MB OTA and no data loss.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Noki Lumia 920 owners,
Have you'll faced the dust in the FFC issue?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 920 at 21K in flipkart in CyberSales Diwali offer...Grab it now...4 days left, this is insane offer..47% off!!!

Nokia Lumia 920 Price in India - Buy Nokia Lumia 920 Black Online - Nokia: Flipkart.com


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sam_738844 said:


> Nokia Lumia 920 at 21K in flipkart in CyberSales Diwali offer...Grab it now...4 days left, this is insane offer..47% off!!!
> 
> Nokia Lumia 920 Price in India - Buy Nokia Lumia 920 Black Online - Nokia: Flipkart.com



It was at 20 k a couple of days ago. And you could use a Standard chartered card to get another 2k off If I am remembering it correctly.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Noki Lumia 920 owners,
> Have you'll faced the dust in the FFC issue?



Mine had one speck of barely visible dust in roughly 6 months.


----------



## noob (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



NL520 said:


> installed GDR3 yesterday on my L520, now my phone has started to feel like a smartphone.
> some features are essential and worth void the warranty.
> since there will be no glance screen for 520 anyway, waiting 3 months for bittersweet shimmer from nokia is a total waste.
> i recommend GDR3, just 38MB OTA and no data loss.



This beta GDR3 is for devs. Once MS delivers the final OTA of GDR3, your warranty will be back as per MS Terms and Conditions.



pranav0091 said:


> Its available for L520 ?
> Damn. That music player lag from SD card is amongst my biggest gripes atm, along with the lack of glance screen :>



Yes. Its gone and I think i did the right thing by purchasing Class 10 SD card  Happy now.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Updated to GDR3 on my L620 

Wish M$ would have included Notification Center in this release


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> It was at 20 k a couple of days ago. And you could use a Standard chartered card to get another 2k off If I am remembering it correctly.



Bought it


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How you guys dev-unlocked your WPs?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> How you guys dev-unlocked your WPs?



How to register your phone for development


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Register for a MS App Studio account for free.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'm already a .NET developer and had that WP8 SDK downloaded long time ago when I bought the phone, as I was experimenting it 

So it was a breeze for me 

For others (non developers), you need to have Win 8, VS 2012 and WP8 SDK.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Register for a MS App Studio account for free.



Well, yeah, this is the best way for non developers


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> How to register your phone for development





Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Register for a MS App Studio account for free.


Thank you much for the info. I didn't even get the Amber update for L520. 
Seems, the only option left is to flash the ROM.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah..

1. Flash it via Nokia Software Updater.

*Note : The update you flashed above is not Amber, there are two more steps involved.*

2. After that, you need to check for updates on phone and it'll download another update which is actually amber. 

3. Finally, get the App Updates (Network+, Glance, Settings etc.) from App Store. 

Note : App updates are mandatory otherwise you'll face touch problems, network problems, data speed problems etc. If you are not getting app updates automatically, get it via Nokia Windows Phone 8 App Updates - Nokia Support Discussions

BTW, I use SysApp Pusher | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

This is a great app, for all WP Device, as we all face problems with System (Vendor) Apps by Nokia / Samsung / HTC, as they cannot be searched in store and peoples who face problem with App push updates.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

how did u guys managed to get the latest update?My phone still says no new updates...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^Get a dev account (fre), install the Preview for Developers app from the marketplace, run the app and enable preview updates, then check for updates as usual.


----------



## ashusood331 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guy i heard that lumia 920 price has dropped to 19k .. is it worth buying ...?  i am currently on htc one x . though i love their 925 model very much ... but yes the price difference and specs wise its not a good option now i think ...  can anyone suggest between these two ..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ L920 is a brilliant phone and a steal at its current price.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Yes. Its gone and I think i did the right thing by purchasing Class 10 SD card  Happy now.



Brand, size and price?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^Get a dev account (fre), install the Preview for Developers app from the marketplace, run the app and enable preview updates, then check for updates as usual.



oh thanks..i was thinking the update was released by nokia itself...thanks


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> Windows Phone 8 GDR3 8.0.10512, expected to begin delivery to current devices in the coming weeks, will bring many new features to current and future Windows Phones, including:
> 
> 
> Support for 1080p display for new devices like the Lumia 1520
> ...





How to install Windows Phone 8 GDR3 for free | Pocketnow


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So I'm a WP8 user now. Bye to Omnia W, now on the 920. 
waiting for my sime to get ported to idea.. have not been able to use my phone much because of that

anyway to pin the logo of websites to start screen?


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> So I'm a WP8 user now. Bye to Omnia W, now on the 920.
> waiting for my sime to get ported to idea.. have not been able to use my phone much because of that
> 
> anyway to pin the logo of websites to start screen?


Create Custom Tiles for Pinned Websites on Windows Phone


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Maxthon Browser for Windows Phone 8 Available As a Free Download


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

My lumia 920 took 5 hours to charge. Is this common?
Sent from my GT-I8350 using Board Express


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> My lumia 920 took 5 hours to charge. Is this common?
> Sent from my GT-I8350 using Board Express



Nope. I guess its surely less than 3 hours. Do a restart. Its probably those random battery drain thingies...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

ok, let's try this tomorrow, see how it works out

UPDATE
So it's charging at 28% an hour from my office plugpoint. At this rate it will take around 3:35 to charge it.
Is this ok?

btw, I have glance on and data off. And I was not using the phone while it was charging.
If I have data on, then it will take more than 4 hours then


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ok, let's try this tomorrow, see how it works out
> 
> UPDATE
> So it's charging at 28% an hour from my office plugpoint. At this rate it will take around 3:35 to charge it.
> ...



No I don't think so. Generally I charge at night. But sometimes due to heavy usage when my battery gets real low, and I charge it, I noticed it charges to 60 - 75% in an hour.

Even once I forgot to turn the switch on after plugging it at night, and when I came in morning I noticed my mistake  Then I put it on and within 45 mins it was around 60%.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am not sure about why you want to go for a windows I have 3 variant for windows no offense but they are damn slow and pretty useless.
i have 6.5 and an older version and also the new Lumia range but the thing is Lumia is still better you don't kill yourself with it.
You don't have blink like the Android phone has you many times miss it in windows but you get a notification if your screen is locked and you miss it once you can't see it unless you check the notification.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No I don't think so. Generally I charge at night. But sometimes due to heavy usage when my battery gets real low, and I charge it, I noticed it charges to 60 - 75% in an hour.
> 
> Even once I forgot to turn the switch on after plugging it at night, and when I came in morning I noticed my mistake  Then I put it on and within 45 mins it was around 60%.



+1. This is how i remember it as well.



arvindrao15 said:


> I am not sure about why you want to go for a windows I have 3 variant for windows no offense but they are damn slow and pretty useless.
> i have 6.5 and an older version and also the new Lumia range but the thing is Lumia is still better you don't kill yourself with it.
> You don't have blink like the Android phone has you many times miss it in windows but you get a notification if your screen is locked and you miss it once you can't see it unless you check the notification.



The live tiles help to show them. I had a lot of apps, never missed anything because of this notification centre missing.  You can set upto 5 apps to show the notification numbers directly on the lock screen. And atleast 24 more on the homescreen. Does anyone realistically expect to use more apps than 29 whose notifications they absolutely cant miss ?

Btw, WP8 is a long way away from 6.5, one cant simply judge using the past. Damn slow and useless ? No way. I'd genuinely want to hear you out, not trolling or anything 

For a few people android isnt necessary because we never connect a usb keyboard or try to change the core features by using custom ROMs or stuff. I can only speak for myself and I can perfectly understand why somebody else might want an android phone, but WP is special in a few different ways and to some it matters


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> For a few people android isnt necessary because we never connect a usb keyboard or try to change the core features by using custom ROMs or stuff. I can only speak for myself and I can perfectly understand why somebody else might want an android phone, but WP is special in a few different ways and to some it matters



Correctamundo. WP is simple, fluid and does everything a person might ask from a _phone_. The integration between various services is also amazing. Add your Microsoft account to a PC running Windows 8 and you'll be astounded by the ease with which you can alternate between mobile and desktop.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

charging time should be atleast 1% per minute.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No I don't think so. Generally I charge at night. But sometimes due to heavy usage when my battery gets real low, and I charge it, I noticed it charges to 60 - 75% in an hour.
> 
> Even once I forgot to turn the switch on after plugging it at night, and when I came in morning I noticed my mistake  Then I put it on and within 45 mins it was around 60%.



are you talking about the 920?


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> are you talking about the 920?



I dont know about him, but I am. Btw, any new app that you installed ?
I think the angry birds game is a nasty battery burner is left in the background. Something similar ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Has everybody got the usb xable charger... You connect it to a plug and then to a power point?
Or is my phone defective?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Nah, it's the same for everyone.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Has everybody got the usb xable charger... You connect it to a plug and then to a power point?
> Or is my phone defective?



You are using the dedicated wall charger and not the connec-to-pc-to-charge method, right ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> are you talking about the 920?



Nope 620.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

When will Lumia 1520 arrive in india? Is there a possibility for it to arrive before Jan?


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> When will Lumia 1520 arrive in india? Is there a possibility for it to arrive before Jan?



Highly unlikely. I am thinking of waiting for 8.1 announcements or go for the Nexus 5 :>


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Highly unlikely. I am thinking of waiting for 8.1 announcements or go for the Nexus 5 :>



throwing 520 away ???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Highly unlikely. I am thinking of waiting for 8.1 announcements or go for the Nexus 5 :>



Me too going for Nexus 5 

WP8 needs to go a long way to be considered as daily usage Smart OS. Despite it's innumerable great features, there's many problems.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> throwing 520 away ???



Nope. WIll go to mum.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Me too going for Nexus 5
> 
> WP8 needs to go a long way to be considered as daily usage Smart OS. Despite it's innumerable great features, there's many problems.



I am not thinking of the Nexus 5 for that reason. My problem is that both the 1520 and 1320 are too large at 6 inches :>
I'm also eyeing the 1020 if it drops to something like 30k by Jan.

Even if I go nexus I am most likely coming back. I like it better here


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> You are using the dedicated wall charger and not the connec-to-pc-to-charge method, right ?



I am using the wall charger.
BTW, today it got charged in just 2 and a half hours.
But it discharged in 12 hours only... now I'm confused


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I am using the wall charger.
> BTW, today it got charged in just 2 and a half hours.
> But it discharged in 12 hours only... now I'm confused



Glance screen on ?
Any new game/app running in the background (did you return from any app by using windows key, especially something with audio) ?

Twitter linked over data plan to the Me hub ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[IMGG]*media2.intoday.in/btmt/images/stories/dhoom-3-game_505_102513063102.jpg[/IMGG]

Dhoom 3: The Game debuts exclusively on Windows Phone - Business Today

Judging by the screenshot, we can expect some good game..


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Angry birds and cut the rope is now free.

Handful of Angry Birds games are free in the Store right now | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> Angry birds and cut the rope is now free.
> 
> Handful of Angry Birds games are free in the Store right now | Windows Phone Central


I can't believe it. 
Thanks dude.. 

*Insider PRO too..*


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> Angry birds and cut the rope is now free.
> 
> Handful of Angry Birds games are free in the Store right now | Windows Phone Central



thanks


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Set uk as region for amazing Alex and ab space.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Wooo!!!! Cut the rope is also free, plus Angry Birds Star Wars I & II.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Wooo!!!! Cut the rope is also free, plus Angry Birds Star Wars I & II.


Cut the rope exp?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> *Insider PRO too..*



downloaded  cant download games due to slow speed.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Just put the download, when you're about to eat or leaving the phone for charging. 
Angry Birds games are mostly 25MB.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Just put the download, when you're about to eat or leaving the phone for charging.
> Angry Birds games are mostly 25MB.



which angry birds would you suggest?


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It depends. Though i suggest Rio and Star wars 2..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Cut the rope exp?



No, the first one. Although by changing regions you can collect all of them. 



rijinpk1 said:


> which angry birds would you suggest?



Get them all while they're free and uninstall the ones you don't like. They stay in your purchase history and you won't be charged if you want to re-install if/when they go back to being paid.


----------



## cacklebolt (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Do current Lumias like the 720,820,920 support LTE?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

L 820 and 920 supports LTE. L720 does not.


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> [IMGG]*media2.intoday.in/btmt/images/stories/dhoom-3-game_505_102513063102.jpg[/IMGG]
> 
> Dhoom 3: The Game debuts exclusively on Windows Phone - Business Today
> 
> Judging by the screenshot, we can expect some good game..


WOW. The game is out and so cool.. A perfect racing game..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> It depends. Though i suggest Rio and Star wars 2..



downloaded star wars. it was some 33mb and it took around more than 1hr. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Get them all while they're free and uninstall the ones you don't like. They stay in your purchase history and you won't be charged if you want to re-install if/when they go back to being paid.




will download from college and install it via SD card later.




Gearbox said:


> WOW. The game is out and so cool.. A perfect racing game..



looking good. will try tomorrow.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

angry birds still available for free??


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> will download from college and install it via SD card later.





raj_in said:


> angry birds still available for free??


All became premium now.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

thank god i downloaded it


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anybody got Amazing Alex here for free, yesterday?
I got it, but it became trial ..


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yea i got it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> All became premium now.



yeah  what might be the possible reason for those games to be available free for some time ?

anyway i got star wars for free


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> yeah  what might be the possible reason for those games to be available free for some time ?
> 
> anyway i got star wars for free



Maybe some bug, coz Rovio didn't give any official announcement of Angry birds collection for free. I got all AB series.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Maybe some bug, coz Rovio didn't give any official announcement of Angry birds collection for free. I got all AB series.



No, its a store promotion.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

But there were no official announcements even from Microsoft itself...
It was just free for a day, and all back to premium..


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> But there were no official announcements even from Microsoft itself...
> It was just free for a day, and all back to premium..



There are no official announcement from MS sometimes. Sometimes they do announce the Red stripe deals, but not for promotions like these. 
Further the dev also has the option to set it to be free for a predetermined period.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Maybe some bug, coz Rovio didn't give any official announcement of Angry birds collection for free. I got all AB series.



damn airtel internet. they do not offer 3g here in kerala.


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> damn airtel internet. they do not offer 3g here in kerala.



Say Whaaat???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*What is the cheapest Nokia Windows Phone which has Flash and not laggy?*


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



bavusani said:


> *What is the cheapest Nokia Windows Phone which has Flash and not laggy?*



Windows phones are not laggy, and the cheapest one with flash is Lumia 620 (assuming you want WP8).


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



bavusani said:


> *What is the cheapest Nokia Windows Phone which has Flash and not laggy?*



Adobe Flash or Camera flash ?

None offers Adobe flash. Else what Gearbox said.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

my whatsapp is troubling me now..
 i cant change the pic. it throws me back to homescreen and sometimes it just not open i reinstalled it but it doesnt helped...
i updated it a week ago.. is that could be problem with new update?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Aerrow said:


> Say Whaaat???



i meant to say that , they are not providing 3g for new customers(from april 2013 afaik) or for those old customers whose sims are not activated in 3g network(before april 2013 afaik). court has banned it as the have cheated.


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/skSvIJ4.png[/IMGG]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> You are using the dedicated wall charger and not the connec-to-pc-to-charge method, right ?



I used a dedicated wall charger.
btw, nowadays its charging in 2 and a half hours. Maybe it was a new battery in the 1st week, that is why.

Also, I might have been expecting too good a battery life from the 2000 mah. With 3g on it lasts for like 15 hours max 



Gearbox said:


> [IMGG]*i.imgur.com/skSvIJ4.png[/IMGG]



I've heard that this is a Microsoft made app.. just like FB. is it true?
if it is so, then I'm going to hate it 
I want 1st party apps


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I've heard that this is a Microsoft made app.. just like FB. is it true?
> if it is so, then I'm going to hate it
> I want 1st party apps



No. It's going to be the Instagram's own app. 
Instagram to arrive on Windows Phone soon Apps | Applications | ThinkDigit News

Rejoice, Instagrammers/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> No. It's going to be the Instagram's own app.
> Instagram to arrive on Windows Phone soon Apps | Applications | ThinkDigit News
> 
> Rejoice, Instagrammers/


BTW What is Instagram anyway?


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



bavusani said:


> BTW What is Instagram anyway?



[IMGG]*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-eGpv2afaEMU/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAAA/HtonjJy7Hw0/s100-c-k/photo.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## noob (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> WOW. The game is out and so cool.. A perfect racing game..



The graphics is dull IMO.



Gearbox said:


> No. It's going to be the Instagram's own app.
> Instagram to arrive on Windows Phone soon Apps | Applications | ThinkDigit News
> 
> Rejoice, Instagrammers/




It is branded by Instagram but developed by MS.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I used a dedicated wall charger.
> btw, nowadays its charging in 2 and a half hours. Maybe it was a new battery in the 1st week, that is why.
> 
> Also, I might have been expecting too good a battery life from the 2000 mah. With 3g on it lasts for like 15 hours max
> ...



Wait, it was a new phone ?
Then not surprising. I have seen things like this with mine in the first month. Then it settles to a nice and easy one day full life cycle. Nothing to be worried right now 

WTH? Just because MS made it you hate it ? That doesnt make any sense. Remember the Youtube app? That one was far superior to google own. I'll never understand this obsession with first party. If thats a concern - there are few real first party apps, a lot of them are outsourced. Just my two cents.

Al I care is for is a working app that doesnt irk the service provider and therefore susceptible to breaks.


----------



## noob (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> WTH? Just because MS made it you hate it ? That doesnt make any sense. Remember the Youtube app? That one was far superior to google own. I'll never understand this obsession with first party. If thats a concern - there are few real first party apps, a lot of them are outsourced. Just my two cents.
> 
> Al I care is for is a working app that doesnt irk the service provider and therefore susceptible to breaks.





Even i hate it when MS makes 3rd party apps. Its not job of MS to make it.  It sets a bad precedent and sends out a wrong message. If it becomes a trend, no one would bother to make apps on this platform. 

MS developed YouTube because users were desparate and that is one of the selling point for any mobile device today.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Even i hate it when MS makes 3rd party apps. Its not job of MS to make it.  It sets a bad precedent and sends out a wrong message. If it becomes a trend, no one would bother to make apps on this platform.
> 
> MS developed YouTube because users were desparate and that is one of the selling point for any mobile device today.



I have to disagree with that opinion. MS is being cheeky here. They know what they are lacking is in the app department. SO now they develop these key apps to invite more users into the ecosystem, and when the marketshare hits the tipping point of something like 20% then the devs HAVE to come on their own - its a bad business choice if they dont. Only google will likely not get aboard.

The situation is not ideal, but this is indeed the best MS can do. Look at the alternative - no apps at all - who wants that? and how does it help anyone ? 

Its a question of how soon you want to reach the tipping point, if ever. The exact same thing happened on the desktop metro. Doesnt windows 8.1 remove auto-cync of FB and flickr, a feature that was present in windows 8 ? See the cheekiness there ?


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Put on your best IEMs, sit back then watch

[youtube]0PTCftDZwA0[/youtube]


----------



## Flash (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Huawei Ascend W2 is out, and it *sucks*.. 

Huawei Ascend W2 vs. Nokia Lumia 520 - GSMArena.com

..

[h=1]Report: Windows Phone is the world’s fastest growing smartphone operating system[/h]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

People on gdr3
Can you change WhatsApp tone?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> People on gdr3
> Can you change WhatsApp tone?



I don't see any such options under Whatsapp settings.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> People on gdr3
> Can you change WhatsApp tone?



No....


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Has GDR 3 fixed other storage woes? Microsoft claims so, just wanted to check if it works.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> Has GDR 3 fixed other storage woes? Microsoft claims so, just wanted to check if it works.


Didn't GDR2 fix it?



pranav0091 said:


> I have to disagree with that opinion. MS is being cheeky here. They know what they are lacking is in the app department. SO now they develop these key apps to invite more users into the ecosystem, and when the marketshare hits the tipping point of something like 20% then the devs HAVE to come on their own - its a bad business choice if they dont. Only google will likely not get aboard.
> 
> The situation is not ideal, but this is indeed the best MS can do. Look at the alternative - no apps at all - who wants that? and how does it help anyone ?
> 
> Its a question of how soon you want to reach the tipping point, if ever. The exact same thing happened on the desktop metro. Doesnt windows 8.1 remove auto-cync of FB and flickr, a feature that was present in windows 8 ? See the cheekiness there ?



Yeah, MS app is better than no app. But the whole hoopla over instragam coming to WP makes you believe that instagram is making it. 

The problem is that 1st party apps get feature A in November. MS app gets it after 6 months in april or maybe later. Just look at the FB app.

Btw, now that Windows RT has the FB app, I just hope wp get's it soon, because TBH, in the current state... 

FB mobile site > MS FB app 





Gearbox said:


> Huawei Ascend W2 is out, and it *sucks*..
> 
> Huawei Ascend W2 vs. Nokia Lumia 520 - GSMArena.com
> 
> ...



Why does the w2suck? could you elaborate? 
I see better specs than the 520

__________________________________________________________________________________________

BTW, how many of you'll use windows phone app for desktop or windows phone app for windows 8 to sync stuff?

which one do you prefer, desktop or the modern ui one? and why?


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Why does the w2suck? could you elaborate?
> I see better specs than the 520


W2 got no scratch-resistant glass, no memory card slot, Bluetooth v3.0, no FM radio (maybe a minor concern).
That means, the user has to live with the 6.1GB of inbuilt storage forever, along with the Other storage problem. Maybe, W2 is not for app junkies.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> W2 got no scratch-resistant glass, no memory card slot, Bluetooth v3.0, no FM radio (maybe a minor concern).
> That means, the user has to live with the 6.1GB of inbuilt storage forever, along with the Other storage problem. Maybe, W2 is not for app junkies.



7.3-1.9=5.4gb
5.4-2=3.4GB


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

A new all-format video player:

MoliPlayer Pro, all-format local media player debuts on Windows Phone Store - Windows Phone Central Forums

It's paid but does have a trial version.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> A new all-format video player:
> 
> MoliPlayer Pro, all-format local media player debuts on Windows Phone Store - Windows Phone Central Forums
> 
> It's paid but does have a trial version.



Wow, it plays lots of format including .flac and .mkv, and comes with subtitles option too..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> A new all-format video player:
> 
> MoliPlayer Pro, all-format local media player debuts on Windows Phone Store - Windows Phone Central Forums
> 
> It's paid but does have a trial version.



Great. Something great came to WP8 after a long time. Bought it


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Will Lumia 1520 be available in indian market by chriastmas?


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Great. Something great came to WP8 after a long time. Bought it


Great. How's the experience..


----------



## ShankJ (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Great. Something great came to WP8 after a long time. Bought it



Hows it working??
The credit card payment mode is really a put off, wish it was similar to the Android system..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> Hows it working??
> The credit card payment mode is really a put off, wish it was similar to the Android system..



Didn't used anything yet. Just returned from office. Will let you know my exp. after usage


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Avengers Initiative Game Launched For Windows Phone 8 and Windows 8 Devices | Apps Software - Gizbot


----------



## noob (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Great. Something great came to WP8 after a long time. Bought it



I think that is a fake app....can you please confirm if all the said file types are played flawlessly ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> I think that is a fake app....can you please confirm if all the said file types are played flawlessly ?



Tried flv, played flawlessly. Now trying SRT, will try MKV next. If MKV plays it's fine then.


----------



## noob (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Tried flv, played flawlessly. Now trying SRT, will try MKV next. If MKV plays it's fine then.



Please update for rest of the file types....will buy it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Please update for rest of the file types....will buy it



SRT works as stated too. Right now do not have any MKV. Will check.


----------



## noob (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> SRT works as stated too. Right now do not have any MKV. Will check.



can you check .wmv ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> can you check .wmv ?



MKV works too. 

Who said you it's fake?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

why no trial version for that?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yes WMV works too. 160/- well spent 



rijinpk1 said:


> why no trial version for that?



Buy it man if you need it. Everything works fine.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes WMV works too. 160/- well spent
> 
> 
> Buy it man if you need it. Everything works fine.



but i dont have any  online payment account. will  online bank transfer/neft work?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

No you need CC. Even I have closed my CC, but a local friend helped me out


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, from when did win.mobile started supporting Bluetooth transfers ? :/


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, from when did win.mobile started supporting Bluetooth transfers ? :/



More than a year. You're really late.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, from when did win.mobile started supporting Bluetooth transfers ? :/



From WP8 they removed those restrictions in WP7.5


----------



## funskar (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> From WP8 they removed those restrictions in WP7.5



But u can't send video files still na re


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> From WP8 they removed those restrictions in WP7.5





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> More than a year. You're really late.



I was never into Windows mobile. I actually saw one couple of months ago.

Thanks for the reply guys.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



funskar said:


> But u can't send video files still na re



Yeah, there are still many problems or should I say security from M$ for which app developers can't do much and that's why we are missing many features.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

They should allow some kind of secure access for applications to the music and Video hubs. But if they don't it's not a deal-breaker for me since I hardly, if ever, send videos/songs via Whatsapp. Having said that, there should be a system so that we can download videos/music from the internet and it automatically appears in the Music/Videos hub.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> From WP8 they removed those restrictions in WP7.5



Nokia WP7 phones also have bluetooth file transfer


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phones have bluetooth file transfer now? Why isn't this breaking news yet!


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Its on WP7.8 on WP8, i guess..
Any WP7.8 users here?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Vyom said:


> Windows Phones have bluetooth file transfer now? Why isn't this breaking news yet!



Exactly was my response.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> They should allow some kind of secure access for applications to the music and Video hubs. But if they don't it's not a deal-breaker for me since I hardly, if ever, send videos/songs via Whatsapp. Having said that, there should be a system so that we can download videos/music from the internet and it automatically appears in the Music/Videos hub.



+1

lack of filemanager is livable if the system is intelligent enough, ATM it isnt. And the filesystem that you drab and drop onto when you connect the phone is very convoluted series of symbolic links or something, its not the generic filesystem that you get on Android phones.

I found this out while trying to fix the duplicate song issue. Right now I have a solution, but its far from perfect


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> They should allow some kind of secure access for applications to the music and Video hubs. But if they don't it's not a deal-breaker for me since I hardly, if ever, send videos/songs via Whatsapp. Having said that, there should be a system so that we can download videos/music from the internet and it automatically appears in the Music/Videos hub.



The File Downloader app does that for music. not for videos yet.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



funskar said:


> But u can't send video files still na re



videos in "videos" folder can not be sent while  vidoes in "album"/"camera roll" folder can be sent through bluetooth.


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Upcoming Nokia product code names leaked

The name's Bond!! James Bond!!! [IMGG]*forums.superherohype.com/images/smilies/007.gif[/IMGG]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'm thinking of buying the wireless charging plate. what do you'll say?


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I'm thinking of buying the wireless charging plate. what do you'll say?



Probably a waste of money, unless you are too lazy to plug in the USB charger or you use it with the in-car version of the wireless charger. But then depends on what your specific needs are...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I'm thinking of buying the wireless charging plate. what do you'll say?



Not worth it until they develop a charge that plugs into the socket and can charge upto 3 devices within a range of 10 meters, without requiring any additional charging pads for the phones. That would be true wireless charging.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Probably a waste of money, unless you are too lazy to plug in the USB charger or you use it with the in-car version of the wireless charger. But then depends on what your specific needs are...



I was thinking of buying it mainly because, of it's ease of use + wear and tear of the microUSB port. 
In my previous phone, after a year or so, the PC had difficulty detecting.. the phone, because of the wear and tear
+ there's the cool factor too 

another query, Which class microSD cards does the 720 support?
And is there a big difference between class 6 and class 10 cards?
Is going for class 10 cards worth it or class 6 suffices?


----------



## noob (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Participate here and lets make it sticky

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...-show-off-your-wp-game-achievements-here.html



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I was thinking of buying it mainly because, of it's ease of use + wear and tear of the microUSB port.
> In my previous phone, after a year or so, the PC had difficulty detecting.. the phone, because of the wear and tear
> + there's the cool factor too
> 
> ...




Get a class 10. Faster will always be better... I am using it and it rocks my 520...make sure to get a 32GB Samsung card. Its best.


----------



## noob (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Dark Lands goes free in special offer; download now to battle Goblins, Orcs and Ogres | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^Looks good
Downloaded

Thanks


----------



## noob (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys guys...need help. When i play music and go to unlock screen, it always shows gray background instead of album art. 
The mp3 file has the album art and the same MP3 shows album art on my Android phone.  mp3's are tagged with MP3Tag and the pictures are embedded.

*i.imgur.com/CmqtWr1.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ it is the same for me also.


----------



## noob (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ it is the same for me also.



Is there any solution or is this yet another limitation/bug in OS ? I am on GDR3 and same happened with all previous OS 8.x versions with me. Looks like there is no QA department in MS WP OS   Such things  wont get skipped unless ignored genuinely.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Is there any solution or is this yet another limitation/bug in OS ? I am on GDR3 and same happened with all previous OS 8.x versions with me. Looks like there is no QA department in MS WP OS   Such things  wont get skipped unless ignored genuinely.



now it shows lock screen BG even in unlock screen  
it was not like that in gdr1 but i just got gdr2 2 days ago and checked it now


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

A friend has stopped getting Whatsapp notifications. Messages pop up only when she opens the app. The problem began a few days after she installed it on her 520. What could be wrong?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Krow said:


> A friend has stopped getting Whatsapp notifications. Messages pop up only when she opens the app. The problem began a few days after she installed it on her 520. What could be wrong?



what is the setting in battery saver option??


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Guys guys...need help. When i play music and go to unlock screen, it always shows gray background instead of album art.
> The mp3 file has the album art and the same MP3 shows album art on my Android phone.  mp3's are tagged with MP3Tag and the pictures are embedded.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/CmqtWr1.jpg



Disable "show artist info when playing music" from settings > lockscreen


----------



## noob (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Disable "show artist info when playing music" from settings > lockscreen



Did you even read my post ? I am asking why album art is not showing in lock screen. 

If i disable as you said, then it shows me my lockscreen wallpaper.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Did you even read my post ? I am asking why album art is not showing in lock screen.
> 
> If i disable as you said, then it shows me my lockscreen wallpaper.


Maybe you should ask Microsoft for this!
You can't set an album art as your wallpaper, when it was playing by the inbuilt settings of WP8.

However, there's an app called Imagefusion which you can set it up, to load the album arts from the music library as wallpaper on a timely basis.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Did you even read my post ? I am asking why album art is not showing in lock screen.
> 
> If i disable as you said, then it shows me my lockscreen wallpaper.



I dont know why it doesnt show the album art. Must be some Xbox music bug. All I know is it doesnt have anything to do with the tags.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any idea about the price and launch of Nokia Lumia 1520 in India?


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> ......
> Get a class 10. Faster will always be better... I am using it and it rocks my 520...make sure to get a 32GB Samsung card. Its best.



You're right...16GB seems to be not enough now 



rijinpk1 said:


> but i dont have any  online payment account. will  online bank transfer/neft work?



I think even SBI Maestro debit cards work, you just have to update card details in Microsoft Money portal.


----------



## noob (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How may of you guys play only xbox live games on WP ?  

I only buy & play WP games with XBOX live achievements. I (f)ucking love to unlock achievements


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> How may of you guys play only xbox live games on WP ?
> 
> I only buy & play WP games with XBOX live achievements. I (f)ucking love to unlock achievements



Any advantage of getting the achievements ?


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nope.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Then why the stress on Xbox games ?


----------



## noob (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Any advantage of getting the achievements ?



It increases replay value of a game for me. I like it more if an achievement is hard to unlock. If you have lot of  friends, it creates  a kind of competition  


> Achievements are included within games to extend the title's longevity and provide players with the impetus to more than simply complete the game but find all of its secrets. They are effectively arbitrary challenges laid out by the developer to be met by the player.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Instagram BETA | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

Ok, so now I'm confused again. The publisher is instagram. 
So who has made it , Microsoft or instagram?


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Instagram BETA | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)
> 
> Ok, so now I'm confused again. The publisher is instagram.
> So who has made it , Microsoft or instagram?



Instagram.

You are a fussy one


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yes I am. It's all because I hate the MS FB app. 
Btw, waze has been launched too. Good to see official apps... I just hope google doesn't pull this one too...

Btw, guys do you'll think WP will ever have so much critical mass, that we have google apps for it?


----------



## noob (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Instagram.
> 
> You are a fussy one



It is developed by MS and released as Instagram branding.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> yes I am. It's all because I hate the MS FB app.
> Btw, waze has been launched too. Good to see official apps... I just hope google doesn't pull this one too...
> 
> Btw, guys do you'll think WP will ever have so much critical mass, that we have google apps for it?



Not happening until, WP has >20-25% market share worldwide.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> It is developed by MS and released as Instagram branding.



Source ?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It was officially launched by Instagram.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It's an official app from Instagram.
Introducing Instagram for Windows Phone - Instagram Blog


----------



## noob (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Source ?



Nokia: "We are working

It is just branded and promoted by Instagram as expected but all the real work behind the scene is by MS and Nokia. This shouldn't be the case in reality.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Nokia: "We are working
> 
> It is just branded and promoted by Instagram as expected but all the real work behind the scene is by MS and Nokia. This shouldn't be the case in reality.



Speculation. "we are working hard to bring Instagram" doesn mean that "we are working hard to code Instagram's app" the way I can see it.

AFAIK, Instagram quoted somewhere that this was their app. There is something that connects this with MS (probabaly MS's eagerness) but I'd very highly doubt it was code.

But with Rudy Huyn being officially supported by Instagram I'd surmise that it'd be very hard even for instagram to top his app. That guy is brilliant and meticulous.


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> Nokia: "We are working
> 
> It is just branded and promoted by Instagram as expected but all the real work behind the scene is by MS and Nokia. This shouldn't be the case in reality.





pranav0091 said:


> Speculation. "we are working hard to bring Instagram" doesn mean that "we are working hard to code Instagram's app" the way I can see it.
> 
> AFAIK, Instagram quoted somewhere that this was their app. There is something that connects this with MS (probabaly MS's eagerness) but I'd very highly doubt it was code.
> 
> But with Rudy Huyn being officially supported by Instagram I'd surmise that it'd be very hard even for instagram to top his app. That guy is brilliant and meticulous.



That article was from *12 July 2013*. Anybody saw the date, even before reading the article?
There are no speculations.. It's from Instagram itself and they've told this in their blog!

Check my post#1783..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Ge this if you like your photos done "Polaroid-style".

Deal Alert: Windows Phone photography app, Apict, free for the weekend | Windows Phone Central

FREE Disney GAMES!!!!

*www.wpcentral.com/disneys-season-giving-provides-hours-free-entertainment


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Several Disney apps for Windows Phone 8 available for free, for now | WinBeta

This site says "Temple run:OZ" is also free from Disney!!
Anybody got it yesterday?


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 8.1 can detect movement!


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Windows Phone 8.1 can detect movement!



Intereting. Heard Nokia is going to use this immediately to build on the glance screen. 

I am settled on the 520 for the time being. But this may be something interesting.

But I really hope they get the basics right first. Its more important than adding too many features.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*Hill Climb Racing* out for Windows

Hill Climb Racing | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


----------



## noob (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> *Hill Climb Racing* out for Windows
> 
> Hill Climb Racing | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)




 no xbox live achievements


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Bought Lumia 920 white...too excited .


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Bought Lumia 920 white...too excited .



Congrats. How much did you pay ?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Congrats. How much did you pay ?



Rs 21500


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas for Windows Phone 8 arriving next month | WinBeta

I doubt, whether it will be available to all WP's without the 1GB limitation.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Grand Theft Auto San Andreas for Windows Phone 8 arriving next month | WinBeta
> 
> I doubt, whether it will be available to all WP's without the 1GB limitation.



i dont think 520 will support it.


----------



## Shah (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> i dont think 520 will support it.



But 525 will.


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Fruit Ninja | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)
Fruit Ninja | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

Both are same, but from different devs. Except the xbox-live, second one is same as first and am enjoying it..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> But 525 will.



but the price would be between 620 and 720. see the price of 625.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Fruit Ninja | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)
> Fruit Ninja | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)
> 
> Both are same, but from different devs. Except the xbox-live, second one is same as first and am enjoying it..



They pulled it from the store now.


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> They pulled it from the store now.


I've installed it..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

have anyone tried Zynpo Chess ? you can play against anyone in the world.but some small glitches are there.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

what is the download size of amber update? And how to get the battery charging icon on lock screen?...


----------



## sunil.001 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> I've installed it..



Try AE FRUIT SLASH. Its also good.
AE Publisher also have some other free games.
Apps from AE Mobile | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


----------



## akhilc47 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi,
Does anyone know how can one purchase windows phone apps from store. Recently I played trial version asphalt 7 and it seems worth buying. But Windows having such a few quality apps doesn't offer many payment options either!! It's 55rs only, and seems like a well made game. So I really wanna buy it (for once in my life ). Here's the problem.
All I've is SBI online banking and SBI debit cards both VISA and Mastercard. But payment options are 1. Windows cash(something like that) and 2. Credit card
Any ideas??
Thanks for reading.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



akhilc47 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know how can one purchase windows phone apps from store. Recently I played trial version asphalt 7 and it seems worth buying. But Windows having such a few quality apps doesn't offer many payment options either!! It's 55rs only, and seems like a well made game. So I really wanna buy it (for once in my life ). Here's the problem.
> All I've is SBI online banking and SBI debit cards both VISA and Mastercard. But payment options are 1. Windows cash(something like that) and 2. Credit card
> Any ideas??
> Thanks for reading.....



Most of the Internet banking sites allow creation of a virtual credit card for one-time use. Try that.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Next Windows Phone Update Could Include


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any one played hallo game for windows phone 8?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Any one played hallo game for windows phone 8?



not yet. it is large in size, right?


----------



## sunil.001 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

For all the NEWSPAPER lover, try NEWSHUNT. Its a very good which brings News from 85+ regional newspapers in 11 Indian languages. Give it try


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> not yet. it is large in size, right?



yes...

Any app similar to feedly?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> yes...
> 
> Any app similar to feedly?



Phonly


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

VLC for Windows 8 nearing completion, Windows Phone next in line | WinSource


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

finally moli player stopped working and needs to be bought to continue further  come on VLC. i am waiting for you


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Trial is for 15 days only.

*www.winbeta.org/news/check-out-catch-windows-phone-8-addictive-touch-puzzle-game


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> finally moli player stopped working and needs to be bought to continue further  come on VLC. i am waiting for you



How about buying it... since it seems you use it frequently


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any one playing multiplayer games?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> How about buying it... since it seems you use it frequently



no credit card/debit card. else i would have bought it on the very second day itself


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> no credit card/debit card. else i would have bought it on the very second day itself



Use a virtual credit card.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Use a virtual credit card.



is maestro card accepted? i have one
created an entropay account. now need to transfer money from my maestro. but entropay shows money in usd,pound or euro. no indian rupee?
dont know much about these things and dont wanna take risk as well.

EDIT:: found this one. *engineersworld.wordpress.com/2012/09/01/cvv-number-and-expiry-date-of-a-sbi-maestro-card/ 
will that help ? or am i revealing my details(pin) to the outside world? will that bring trouble?
really confused.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hi...Some mp3 files not playing in lumia 920 and it is throwing error code. Is there any software to convert the files compatible to windows phone 8....similar to what itunes does for iphone.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Hi...Some mp3 files not playing in lumia 920 and it is throwing error code. Is there any software to convert the files compatible to windows phone 8....similar to what itunes does for iphone.



what is the error code? try restarting your phone. it might fix the issue.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Sorry we can't play this file on your phone .Error Code:80070002.

file is mp3. tried restarting also


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Sorry we can't play this file on your phone .Error Code:80070002.
> 
> file is mp3. tried restarting also



try deleting and adding the file again. or  try music player app.


----------



## Shah (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any solution to other storage issue?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Any solution to other storage issue?



are you not in amber??


----------



## Shah (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nope. I don't have a WiFi connection to update.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

been trying to download the facebook app on airtel 2g ...since 2 hrs.....Is there anyway we can share reliance dongle internet as wifi?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Hi...Some mp3 files not playing in lumia 920 and it is throwing error code. Is there any software to convert the files compatible to windows phone 8....similar to what itunes does for iphone.



I have seen this , albeit rarely. A restart of th emusic app almost always sufficed. If not, then phone-restart. 

If it keeps saying it cant play the file, then maybe there is something indeed wrong witht the file...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Nope. I don't have a WiFi connection to update.



go to nokia service center.  they will update it. but you will need to reinstall all the softwares again and will need to do everything what you did when you just got your phone(like setting up microsoft account etc).



prudhivisekhar said:


> been trying to download the facebook app on airtel 2g ...since 2 hrs.....Is there anyway we can share reliance dongle internet as wifi?



do you have any wifi adapter. if yes, try to make a virtual hotspot or try connectify me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Nope. I don't have a WiFi connection to update.



If you could use internet sharing over somebody else's mobile, or put your sim in there mobile and then use internet sharing to update...


----------



## Shah (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I will try to go to Nokia priority center and see if they could help me. Otherwise, Dad's office for the win.

By the way, WP's word suggestions is cool.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> go to nokia service center.  they will update it. but you will need to reinstall all the softwares again and will need to do everything what you did when you just got your phone(like setting up microsoft account etc).
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any wifi adapter. if yes, try to make a virtual hotspot or try connectify me.



virtual hotspot has a problem I think. It throws device not found error. for connectify, option for sharing dongle internet is there only on paid version...seems I have to wait for 3 more days, as my vacation will be over by that time .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Android torch app with over 50m downloads silently sent user location and device data to advertisers | Technology | theguardian.com

I jumped ship at the right time.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

windows phone wale bhaiii log  ...recently bought a Lumia 920, pranav in this forum told me about the GDR3, he also told me about how to update the phone to GDR2 first, so now since i went to phone update and updated the phone twice, it currently shows  the phone is totally updated, but as i was informed, it should show something like Lumia Amber, but in the firmware/OS version section, i cant find such...any help guys ?


----------



## batman (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sam_738844 said:


> windows phone wale bhaiii log  ...recently bought a Lumia 920, pranav in this forum told me about the GDR3, he also told me about how to update the phone to GDR2 first, so now since i went to phone update and updated the phone twice, it currently shows  the phone is totally updated, but as i was informed, it should show something like Lumia Amber, but in the firmware/OS version section, i cant find such...any help guys ?



Go to Nokia Care --> about your lumia . There it will say lumia amber release. Checked in L 520


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sam_738844 said:


> windows phone wale bhaiii log  ...recently bought a Lumia 920, pranav in this forum told me about the GDR3, he also told me about how to update the phone to GDR2 first, so now since i went to phone update and updated the phone twice, it currently shows the phone is totally updated, but as i was informed, it should show something like Lumia Amber, but in the firmware/OS version section, i cant find such...any help guys ?



If you say GDR3, you should do the following things:
1. Goto store and search for "Preview for developers".
2. Install the app, and register yourself for the preview.
3. Goto settings, and search for the update.
4. It should show that an update is available. If not, wait for few minutes or a day, to show up.
5. Update your Lumia, and now you're on GDR3.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sam_738844 said:


> windows phone wale bhaiii log  ...recently bought a Lumia 920, pranav in this forum told me about the GDR3, he also told me about how to update the phone to GDR2 first, so now since i went to phone update and updated the phone twice, it currently shows  the phone is totally updated, but as i was informed, it should show something like Lumia Amber, but in the firmware/OS version section, i cant find such...any help guys ?



Did you say updated TWICE ?

Then you must already be in GDR3.

Long press the <- button and if you see the "app close" X mark on the apps list, then you are ALREADY on GDR3..


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> If you say GDR3, you should do the following things:
> 1. Goto store and search for "Preview for developers".
> 2. Install the app, and register yourself for the preview.
> 3. Goto settings, and search for the update.
> ...





right thanks, i just updated the phone and nokia care says its now Amber release, as u said , i went to apps then searched for "preview for Developers" and it came up with numbers of apps such as "Dev Center" "Auto Roation" "Intel App review" and so on and so forth, could you tell me which one to install?



pranav0091 said:


> Did you say updated TWICE ?
> 
> Then you must already be in GDR3.
> 
> Long press the <- button and if you see the "app close" X mark on the apps list, then you are ALREADY on GDR3..



yeah updated twice, once for apps i guess, now it says Amber release in nokia care, i need to update further it seems, coz no i could not see the X marks 

P.S-> does this phone turn really hot if i do tasks like long updates?


----------



## Shah (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I tried putting my SIM Card in my Wi-Fi Router and tried to update my L520 to GDR3. But, It threw some random error which I later found to be related to date/time.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sam_738844 said:


> right thanks, i just updated the phone and nokia care says its now Amber release, as u said , i went to apps then searched for "preview for Developers" and it came up with numbers of apps such as "Dev Center" "Auto Roation" "Intel App review" and so on and so forth, could you tell me which one to install?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This app here- Dev Center | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)

Yes it does become noticeably warm (even hot if you play some really heavy games). ANd the battery life will be very wonky for the first week.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

ok, thanks again, now can you please tell me where to download the Glance Background App from store via phone, i could find it in sites, but i want to directly install while in store from the phone itself.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Glance Background | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)

By FAR the biggest thing I'll hate Nokia for not bringing to the 520


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

check ur PM please ... ...


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

lucky me...bought lumia 920 at 21k , now the price is 30k in flipkart


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> lucky me...bought lumia 920 at 21k , now the price is 30k in flipkart



Lucky me , bought it for 16.8k, now the price is 30k on flipkart


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Lucky me , bought it for 16.8k, now the price is 30k on flipkart



you bought it for 16.8k  ... when ?

Does updating to GDR3 voids warranty?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 1520 launched in India for Rs 46999/-


----------



## Shah (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> Lumia 1520 launched in India for Rs 46999/-






It is the Nexus for Windows Phone.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> you bought it for 16.8k  ... when ?
> 
> Does updating to GDR3 voids warranty?



Technically yes, but only until Nokia pushes its official 'Black' update. Then you regain your warranty. Please not that once you get to GDR3, there is no way to revert back to GDR2.



Shah said:


> It is the Nexus for Windows Phone.



All WP are nexi equivalents


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> It is the Nexus for Windows Phone.



why the nexus and not the note III ?



prudhivisekhar said:


> you bought it for 16.8k  ... when ?
> 
> Does updating to GDR3 voids warranty?



yes it does.... I'm waiting it out.. you can get it now if you're desperate

and I used the standard chartered credit card offer, so got it for cheap

when will the 1320 come out?


----------



## Shah (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Everything we had been waiting for in WP. 
*wmpoweruser.com/sources-confirm-notification-centre-cortana-for-wp-8-1/

Hope, this is not just a rumour.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> why the nexus and not the note III ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice...atleast I bought before it became 30k....satisfied.

I guess Lumia 1320 price might be some where between 40k to 36k  

Any problems while updating to GDR3 and any measures or steps I should take while updating?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Nice...atleast I bought before it became 30k....satisfied.
> 
> I guess Lumia 1320 price might be some where between 40k to 36k
> 
> Any problems while updating to GDR3 and any measures or steps I should take while updating?



I'd expect 1320 to be priced at 18-23k, not more.

Just have a good amount of charge (80+) and plug to a wall charger when updating.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

updated.


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 8.1 detailed: What your Nokia Lumia might look like next year


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Grab your hover board as Subway Surfers officially arrives for Windows Phone 8 | Windows Phone Central

No 512MB support, it seems.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

512 mb support is coming


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Which is better rail rush or subway surfer


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Smartphone Champions League, Matchday 1 - GSMArena Blog

vote for lumia 1020


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

voted.


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> Which is better rail rush or subway surfer



Each has its own style. I love both..



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 512 mb support is coming


Slowly this 512MB support will fade away in WP, as the arrival of 1GB smartphones like L525 in entry level filling up the market.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

For whatsapp users -> Whatsapp updated with ability to send videos and multiple images

WhatsApp for Windows Phone gets ability to send pre-recorded videos and multiple images in latest update | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Updated. Thanks


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> Slowly this 512MB support will fade away in WP, as the arrival of 1GB smartphones like L525 in entry level filling up the market.



I don't think so... In android you don't see this.. maybe after WP 8.1 but now now for sure...


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I don't think so... In android you don't see this.. maybe after WP 8.1 but now now for sure...



In android isnt it like anything plays, but may lag ?

What I do know is that WP puts strict requirements on the RAM usage. Either you as a developer guarantee that the RAM usage will be below xMB and make it compatible for 512MB phones, or you dont and the app gets listed as 1GB or above only. There is no in-betweens. What this means is that not every app will run inevery phone forever - sooner or later the median RAM shifts away from 512MB and then you know... 

The easiest way for this to not happen is if the low end variants like the L520 keep selling like crazy - but then the newest low end member L525 already has 1GB RAM.

I believe that WP blue will be last major update that the L520 will get. And around the same time you'll find that the newer apps (heavy ones of course) stop *trying* to support 512MB. Not too bad, since we already have most apps supporitng 512MB, and of the future apps most will by default support 512MB, only the bigger games wont.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

After updating to GDR3, can't see updates in store. Have to go manually and update... Is there any solution?


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

That problem exists in GDR2 itself. All of a sudden, updates will show up in stores. If you know the app, you can go and update directly, else wait.. wait. wait.. .


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> That problem exists in GDR2 itself. All of a sudden, updates will show up in stores. If you know the app, you can go and update directly, else wait.. wait. wait.. .



How severe is this problem ?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> How severe is this problem ?



We will get to know about app update , only if we go to store. meanwhile...

[h=1]AT&T and Nokia release Lumia Black update for Lumia 1020; Lumia 1520 also gets new firmware[/h]


----------



## sunil.001 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I want to configure my company's email ID in mobile but I'm unable to do so. I've all the settings with me.
I've configured the same in others android mobile(MailDroid App) successfully.
I've already configured Lync 2010 on my Lumia 520. 

The only difference I found between MailDroid and Outlook settings is the port number.
There is no option to put port number (which is 443 for my organization).

I've the following details with me

 Email id 
 Domain Name
 Username  -- <AD ID>
 password
 server -
 port - 443
 SSL Required : Yes

Any suggestion guys???


----------



## Shah (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Temple Run 2 now available for free in Windows Phone Store. *guhongshah.wordpress.com/2013/12/21/temple-run-2-now-available-for-windows-phone-8/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Temple Run 2 | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (भारत)


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Only for 1 GB RAM..


----------



## Shah (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Only for 1 GB RAM..








But, soon a 512MB version will follow it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Only for 1 GB RAM..



not for my 520 ? bull ****.


----------



## Shah (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> not for my 520 ? bull ****.






The same thing happened with Temple Run. As I already said, We will have one soon.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> The same thing happened with Temple Run. As I already said, We will have one soon.



temple run 1 still exits at random times say after 5-10 games.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How is Nokia Lumia 620 when compared to 520? Can we read PDF docs in this phone?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



bavusani said:


> How is Nokia Lumia 620 when compared to 520? Can we read PDF docs in this phone?



sure. but 720 is my choice after 520. you can consider 525 too,
620 is a fail phone for me.


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



bavusani said:


> How is Nokia Lumia 620 when compared to 520? Can we read PDF docs in this phone?


You can read PDF in all Lumia, provided you have Adobe reader.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I got an email from MS, increasing my SkyDrive quota by 20GB. So now I have 7GB+20GB space for a year, FREEE!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> I got an email from MS, increasing my SkyDrive quota by 20GB. So now I have 7GB+20GB space for a year, FREEE!!!



i too got it. that additional 20gb is for 1 year only


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

All WP users should've got the mail. The question is -_ "What happens to your contents in that extra 13GB (20-7) after 1 year.."_


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

After 1 year you'll lose the data or you have to buy it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> After 1 year you'll lose the data or you have to buy it.



This is just a marketing gimmick to addict users to 20GB then if you want to keep all files then you have to buy it.Simply superb Idea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

After 1 year you need to subscribe or after a certain period of time you'll lose your data. I just wonder if they'll clean-sweep your account and reset the limit to 7GB or ask you to reduce the size by removing files manually till it goes below 7GB...


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

They will give a time period for saving the data then they will delete it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> All WP users should've got the mail. The question is -_ "What happens to your contents in that extra 13GB (20-7) after 1 year.."_



it is 27gb in total


----------



## Flash (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> it is 27gb in total


You're correct. 
Anyway, if you store more than 7GB coz of this, then you will be in trouble.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gearbox said:


> You're correct.
> Anyway, if you store more than 7GB coz of this, then you will be in trouble.



i know. online storage for time basis is a waste. it should be permanent.


----------



## Flash (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*i.imgur.com/VvGN9Zr.png


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> i know. online storage for time basis is a waste. it should be permanent.



ya. As an old user, I have 25gb instead of 7 gb. 25gb itself is more than enough .. I think


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> ya. As an old user, I have 25gb instead of 7 gb. 25gb itself is more than enough .. I think



how did you get that much storage? old lumias?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> how did you get that much storage? old lumias?



No..old hotmail and skydrive user.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> No..old hotmail and skydrive user.



ok. that's nice. some my friends got 50gb of dropbox space


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> ok. that's nice. some my friends got 50gb of dropbox space



60GB here


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

wow....60gb


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> wow....60gb



Sadly, 50gb is from Samsung, which expires in 2015. Rest 10gb is mine, through referrals.

Those wanting huge space may opt for box, it gives 50gb to everyone.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> i know. online storage for time basis is a waste. it should be permanent.



why... if you really use it... you can pay for it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> *For those wondering what happens after the year is over:
> *
> Microsoft will not delete your files.  You'll be able to view, download, or delete or your files... BUT your SkyDrive will be locked out from uploading anymore files until you (A) purchase additional storage OR (B) delete your files until you are back to your minimum quota.
> 
> Just letting you know *your files will be safe after 1 year, but your SkyDrive will have any sort of uploading disabled until you do one of those 2 options*.  (similiar to what Dropbox and Google Drive do)



A present for Windows Phone users: 20GB SkyDrive storage for a year | LiveSide.net

This should clear things a bit.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Amar chitkatha comics now official for windows phone...Great move by microsoft india


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> A present for Windows Phone users: 20GB SkyDrive storage for a year | LiveSide.net
> 
> This should clear things a bit.



that's really good  those who have unlimited internet can fully utilize this opportunity now.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> why... if you really use it... you can pay for it



well, i dont use use it. my 2gb 3g plan wont allow me that


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Today the app store was showing updates. surprised...earlier it was not showing.. any idea when we will be getting lumia black update?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Today the app store was showing updates. surprised...earlier it was not showing.. any idea when we will be getting lumia black update?



black?? did you mean gdr3 official?? then you have to wait few more months


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

ya...Lumia Black...few months....k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> ya...Lumia Black...few months....k



probably in march, i guess.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

any all in one messenger? hangouts and other clients integrated like trillion ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

there's no app for outlook.com or yahoo mail or gmail.... I mean official ones.
has any other email provider (mail.com, in.com, rediff etc) created an app for WP ?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Why separate app is required when mail app will do the purpose?


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Maybe to view mails separately?
Microsoft should give us a option to color code the mails, in a common mailbox. 

Like if you sync gmail/outlook together, there should be a option to show gmail mails in one color and outlook in another.
It's sort of clubbing together now.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

microsoft released its old classic games mahjong, minesweeper and solitaire for windows phone devices. Microsoft releases its classic games Solitaire, Mahjong and Minesweeper for Windows Phone 8 devices


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> Why separate app is required when mail app will do the purpose?


true, but sometimes there are email provider specific features.. which you would like on your phone too


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is there any way we can link whatsapp with a contact in peoples hub?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Is there any way we can link whatsapp with a contact in peoples hub?


No. But you may pin a conversation to the start screen, if thats of any help.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[h=2]Nokia Lumia 1320 and 525 expected to launch in India tomorrow as Nokia sends out media invites. [/h]


----------



## Shah (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> [h=2]Nokia Lumia 1320 and 525 expected to launch in India tomorrow as Nokia sends out media invites. [/h]






Pricing leaked too. 11.5k for 525.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Pricing leaked too. 11.5k for 525.



that's good. it may decrease in the coming months depending on the demand.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, when will Microsoft release Temple Run 2 for Lumia 520(512 MB)  ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ramkumarvcbe said:


> Guys, when will Microsoft release Temple Run 2 for Lumia 520(512 MB)  ?



i am waiting for subway surfers too.


----------



## sushovan (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 525 Has been finally launched at 10.3K


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sushovan said:


> Lumia 525 Has been finally launched at 10.3K



well done nokia.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sushovan said:


> Lumia 525 Has been finally launched at 10.3K



Where?? Also is it the best WP at a budget of 10-12 K?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



arijitsinha said:


> Where?? Also is it the best WP at a budget of 10-12 K?



today nokia launched both 525 and 1320. it should be available soon. it is a vfm product in 10-12k range.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> i am waiting for subway surfers too.






Yeah. Me too.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



arijitsinha said:


> Where?? Also is it the best WP at a budget of 10-12 K?


Nokia Lumia 525 comes to India carrying a Rs. 10,399 price tag | NDTV Gadgets

Very well.


----------



## Shah (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Nokia Lumia 525 comes to India carrying a Rs. 10,399 price tag | NDTV Gadgets
> 
> Very well.






Very well priced.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Now, its gonna be a big blow to L520 and L625..


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

625 is only 3K more expensive than 525. I don't think it will affect the sales of 625.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I do go for 525 over 625 in that range.
625 is like Grand from Nokia.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Go for 720. You can get it for mere 15K.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ What about RAM ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Now, its gonna be a big blow to L520 and L625..



Different uses. In any case 520 is being REPLACED by 525 and people who buy the 625 are abviously after the screen size which the L525 doesnt have. 

L525 will irk those who bought the L520 recently, but then its hard to please everyone anyways


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia 525 offer. Link . The below mentioned games are free 

1.Asphalt 7: Heat

2.Modern Combat 4

3.N.O.V.A. 3

4.Order & Chaos

5.Shark Dash

6.Earthworm Jim

7.Assassin's Creed: Altair's Chronicles

8.Let's Golf 2

9.Brain Challenge HD 

10.Asphalt 8: Airborne



 The offer is valid from 7th Jan to 31st march.


----------



## Shah (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Nokia 525 offer. Link . The below mentioned games are free
> 
> 1.Asphalt 7: Heat
> 
> ...








Now, I think that I should have waited for 525.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

These 10 games itself will eat 3/4th of the 8GB inbuilt memory.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is it advisable to get the phone at launch? or wait for some reviews?


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Basically, 525 is a 1GB variant of 520/521. 
So, you can trust it for sure..


----------



## Shah (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Basically, 525 is a 1GB variant of 520/521.
> So, you can trust it for sure..






Initial reviews state that there is a change in design of the hardware buttons. Also, The back panel is even more glossy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Nokia 525 offer. Link . The below mentioned games are free
> 
> 1.Asphalt 7: Heat
> 
> ...



again good move from nokia. i highly appreciate it. 



Flash said:


> These 10 games itself will eat 3/4th of the 8GB inbuilt memory.



but, once he install it now and uninstall soon, he can install that game any time later. so those games becomes absolutely free.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Which phone have a very good battery that lasts 3 days and it should be based on Windows OS.


----------



## Shah (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



bavusani said:


> Which phone have a very good battery that lasts 3 days and it should be based on Windows OS.






3-days battery backup? It is possible only if you don't touch your smartphone. 

With normal usage, Most Windows Phones may last a day.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

BTW the price of 720 is 14K on flipkart now. Its better to grab a 720 instead of 525, before the stocks are over


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> BTW the price of 720 is 14K on flipkart now. Its better to grab a 720 instead of 525, before the stocks are over



512MB vs 1 GB RAM IIRC ....



Shah said:


> 3-days battery backup? It is possible only if you don't touch your smartphone.
> 
> With normal usage, Most Windows Phones may last a day.



Average to light usage with Wifi + GPS always on - I get 2 days easily out of it. L520.


----------



## noob (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

why you need GPS always on ??


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



noob said:


> why you need GPS always on ??



On the rare occasion I need a GPS lock, having your GPS on always results in faster locks genarally I have observed. And I get good battery life despite that, so there isnt an incentive to turn it off. Similar story with WiFi.



bavusani said:


> Which phone have a very good battery that lasts 3 days and it should be based on Windows OS.



Lumia 1520. Its typical battery life is the current chart leader at GSMArena amongst all phones (including the RAZR Maxx). But then its over 40k and has a huge 6 inch screen


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia Black update released.


----------



## Shah (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Lumia Black update released.






Can't wait to try App Folders.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

This update making me think of getting a W8 phone with at least 1 GB ram 
One way to do is by giving my 520 phone to mom (since she is going to buy a new one soon) and buying at least 525 for myself


----------



## Flash (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Glance screen is getting major improvements. I don't think 525 will have it..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^625 then??


----------



## Amithansda (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia ReFocus app won't be there for 820, I guess.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 525 is available on FK. I am going to order it. Please tell me if it is a good buy or not? My budget is 10K


----------



## Shah (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



arijitsinha said:


> Lumia 525 is available on FK. I am going to order it. Please tell me if it is a good buy or not? My budget is 10K








If you're hell bent on Windows Phone, go for 525.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



arijitsinha said:


> Lumia 525 is available on FK. I am going to order it. Please tell me if it is a good buy or not? My budget is 10K



you can look for reviews and of-course specwise a very good phone for the price.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 525 Price in India - Buy Nokia Lumia 525 Black 8 GB Online - Nokia: Flipkart.com


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Those free games for 525, is surely appetizing for mobile gamers.

Maybe, Microsoft should atleast make 1 or 2 games from this list, free for all.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Those free games for 525, is surely appetizing for mobile gamers.
> 
> Maybe, Microsoft should atleast make 1 or 2 games from this list, free for all.



it is the developers' choice.....


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Not all these 10 developers wantedly made their games, free for 525. 
Microsoft could've made some deal to boost up the sale of 525..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Not all these 10 developers wantedly made their games, free for 525.
> Microsoft could've made some deal to boost up the sale of 525..



the games are given free just for boosting the sales of 525. isn't it?


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So i tried to reset my L620, now it wont boot up, it keeps showing spinning gears, what to do ???


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> the games are given free just for boosting the sales of 525. isn't it?


Yes. Exclusive offer for 525 alone.. 



Pasapa said:


> So i tried to reset my L620, now it wont boot up, it keeps showing spinning gears, what to do ???


Just wait..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> So i tried to reset my L620, now it wont boot up, it keeps showing spinning gears, what to do ???



hard reset? take the battery out for some time and try again



Flash said:


> Yes. Exclusive offer for 525 alone..
> 
> 
> Just wait..



yep... many games needs to be made free for our device. i wanted plants vs zombies.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yea, hard reset . I removed the battery and tried . It still shows the spinning....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> Yea, hard reset . I removed the battery and tried . It still shows the spinning....



try a soft reset. or just wait for some time. it will take sometime after hard re-setting.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> Yea, hard reset . I removed the battery and tried . It still shows the spinning....



download Nokia Software Update For Retail (NSU) and reset from there.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> So i tried to reset my L620, now it wont boot up, it keeps showing spinning gears, what to do ???



Did you let the gears continue spinning for atleast 20 minutes the first time ? I have heard of it taking as long as a couple of hours in isolated cases...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

We have more OEMs coming to WP8. Sony to join soon..

Sony WP smartphone to come in 2014 under the Vaio brand - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Flash (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Why Vaio? They haven't branded their Android with some well-known product name like vaio xp, vaio l, vaio z...


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Finally my l620 works fine (my dad gave it to the store from where i bough it), so i had taken a backup . Anyone know how to restore it ?


----------



## Flash (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 520 Vs Nokia Lumia 525: A Comparison


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> Finally my l620 works fine (my dad gave it to the store from where i bough it), so i had taken a backup . Anyone know how to restore it ?



If its a reset before GDR3, then you have to have an active data connection at the time of first switching on the phone after the reset to restore. If its GDR3 or later, you can use wifi. 

In both cases the option to retrieve the backup is available only on the first switching on of the phone afaik.

Contacts and other things, they will be synced automatically. I was talking about apps.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well that sucks .


----------



## Piyush (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Do anyone here play "Rule the kingdom" or "Kingdoms and Lords" or "Arcane Quest" ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia Black update for 920 & 820 is out in India. 
Will be updating in the evening.


----------



## sunil.001 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Lumia Black update for 920 & 820 is out in India.
> Will be updating in the evening.



Any news for Lumia 520 Black Update?

Any tips for Whatsapp to prevent crashing crashing. My Whatsapp crash a lot (most probably due to memory restriction) when I browse to older conversion. I have updated it to the latest version.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sunil.001 said:


> Any news for Lumia 520 Black Update?
> 
> Any tips for Whatsapp to prevent crashing crashing. My Whatsapp crash a lot (most probably due to memory restriction) when I browse to older conversion. I have updated it to the latest version.



i too faced the issue. it crashes whenever i browse older conversations. it is surely due to the memory restriction. there is nothing you can do.


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Huawei Ascend W3, yet another Windows phone device from Huawei

*www.techspot.com/news/55338-rumor-samsung-preparing-a-new-5-inch-windows-phone.html


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 1520 mini rumored; device to feature 4.3 inch screen, 14MP PureView camera-


----------



## Shah (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Nokia Lumia 1520 mini rumored; device to feature 4.3 inch screen, 14MP PureView camera-


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

4.3" with 2 GB RAM.. 
Rejoice WPers!!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


>



Is it really possible 1920 in 4.3" screen? Wonder how it will look. No idea about mobile's screen. But in my 15 inch Laptop, I have to use 150% zoom to read text and all.


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Customizable Bluebird BM180 can run Windows Phone 8 or Android 4.2 on the same device « News « Online Gadget Store

*www.animationplayhouse.com/dancing_giraffees.gif


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Asphalt 8: Airborne game is now free.

store link


----------



## Shah (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Asphalt 8: Airborne game is now free.
> 
> store link








And it requires at least 3 gigs if space.


----------



## Flash (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> And it requires at least 3 gigs if space.




I should hard reset my mobile, to play this game..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia Black is now Available for L625..


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i wanted to reset my lumia 620 now its not switching on its showing two wheels revolving


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> i wanted to reset my lumia 620 now its not switching on its showing two wheels revolving



were you updating when this happened?


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

reseting the phone


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> i wanted to reset my lumia 620 now its not switching on its showing two wheels revolving


Sometimes hard-resetting takes some time, but not more than 10~15 minutes.


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

it took more then 2 hrs  and mobile got switched off


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> it took more then 2 hrs  and mobile got switched off



I hope it was plugged into the power outlet the whole time ?


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

how much does service center take for repair



pranav0091 said:


> I hope it was plugged into the power outlet the whole time ?


i was resetting mobile at night when it was showing 96% battery charge  just closed my eyes and woke up morning mobile was switched off


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> how much does service center take for repair
> 
> 
> i was resetting mobile at night when it was showing 96% battery charge  just closed my eyes and woke up morning mobile was switched off



That was a very very bad idea buddy. 

NEVER reset your phone when its not on the charger. Especially WP phones.

You dont have to go to the service centre there is a tool for flashing OEM ROMs directly onto phones called Navifirm. Use it to flash the base ROM to your L620. Google a bit for it, as I have never used it myself, but have seen a lot of people online swear by it.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> i wanted to reset my lumia 620 now its not switching on its showing two wheels revolving



i had also faced the same issue while resetting my lumia 720 and hard reset worked. Try the below trick:-

First soft reset the phone using volume - and power key combination

Then input Keys in the following order when nokia logi appears:
1. Volume up
2. Volume down
3. Power
4. Volume down

This should reset the phone in around 10-15 mins


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> i had also faced the same issue while resetting my lumia 720 and hard reset worked. Try the below trick:-
> 
> First soft reset the phone using volume - and power key combination
> 
> ...



its not working

i bought it from homeshop18 does the bill works as warranty cant find solution  for lumia 620 pair of gears still revolving


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> its not working
> 
> i bought it from homeshop18 does the bill works as warranty cant find solution  for lumia 620 pair of gears still revolving



Yes. Call Nokia customer care and tell things as they happened, they are very helpful.

So not trying out Navifirm ?


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Yes. Call Nokia customer care and tell things as they happened, they are very helpful.
> 
> So not trying out Navifirm ?


downloaded and installed now i cant find the file


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> downloaded and installed now i cant find the file



I am not sure how to proceed from here, google maybe.

I'm office so wouldnt want to look around if you could do it yourself


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I am not sure how to proceed from here, google maybe.
> 
> I'm office so wouldnt want to look around if you could do it yourself



pc wont recognize mobile so i cant update


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> downloaded and installed now i cant find the file


Nokia shuts down access to servers, no more public peeking at firmware versions | Windows Phone Central

So, you won't get any. Try customer care..


----------



## Amithansda (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have Amber update installed on L820...But to install Black update, I don't have sufficient phone memory.
So, I am planning to hard reset the phone.
I won't have to install Amber update again right?


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> I have Amber update installed on L820...But to install Black update, I don't have sufficient phone memory.
> So, I am planning to hard reset the phone.
> I won't have to install Amber update again right?


Yes. If you install an update, it's with the phone permanently.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

when are the 512 MB guys getting the update 3 + black ?



ranjitsd said:


> its not working
> 
> i bought it from homeshop18 does the bill works as warranty cant find solution  for lumia 620 pair of gears still revolving



yes it does
anyway they confirm your warranty using your phone's imei number.. so its not an issue.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So, i sent my l620 to the service center after it started to re-boot every 5 minutes ( i dropped it ) when i got it back i found that they have replaced my battery with another one which has 1430 mAh rating (the old battery had 1300 mAh) .Now my battery life has improved very much.. ty Nokia.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

520 update 3 + Black is now available... now just the 620 and 720 are left


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 520 update 3 + Black is now available... now just the 620 and 720 are left



Thanks 

I wish Nokia had brought the glance screen to the 520 as well


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 520 update 3 + Black is now available... now just the 620 and 720 are left



thanks  but my phone still says it is upto date.


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Got the update on 520. 
But have to wait till eve to update (on wifi).


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Update size???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Got the update on 520.
> But have to wait till eve to update (on wifi).



i think i need to wait as it says phone is upto date


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Piyush said:


> Update size???


No idea. It will update only on Wifi..



rijinpk1 said:


> i think i need to wait as it says phone is upto date


Just wait, GDR2 came 2-3 days later to me, after it says it's available in Nokia site.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guys i have a lumia 920, recently i'm having this weird restarting problem. Whenever i go to settings menu and try doing stuff like checking extra+info, or settings some theme, updating etc etc or even just scrolling up to down, the phone freezes and shuts down automatically, restarts on its own. I did hard rest on the phone couple of times, also took backup and reset the phone to factory settings. Dint help a bit. Any ideas guys. The main problem is i have bought the phone from india and is in Indonesia now, so i guess i will  have a hard time with warranty


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> when are the 512 MB guys getting the update 3 + black ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no use of warranty i had to pay 525rs


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> no use of warranty i had to pay 525rs



Warranty must be honored if its under warranty... And this is perfectly not your fault (If you spoke correctly). Did you tell them it was under warranty and provide the bill ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How much would,it cost to get the battery of lumia 920 nad 720 changed?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia Black is now available for L720.


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can Anyone here help me to Activate my dreamspark account via their .edu email id?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I downloaded the Nokia Software Recovery Tool(Nokia Lumia 525 - How can I recover/reset/restore my phone software?) for my Lumia 525. On the homescreen of the app am getting the error message as "Software Package not available for this phone. Package download for the selected phone failed." Is the file really unavailable or is it something else?
I don't have any issues with my phone as such and I know how to reset my phone. Just wanted this as a backup option.


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Warranty must be honored if its under warranty... And this is perfectly not your fault (If you spoke correctly). Did you tell them it was under warranty and provide the bill ?






they checked with imei


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> they checked with imei



And what happened ?


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I recently purchased 1320 for my dad. According to the price, it meets the expectation. But one that shocked me is, that its capacitive keys doesn't illuminate. Now my dad is 50+ so using those keys under dark light will be difficult for him, specially when he is used to Lumia 900, in which the feature of capacitive keys was present.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

very surprising ... I must say. The capacitive keys do not illuminate...


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can someone suggest me a quality, reliable micorSD card for this device?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Can someone suggest me a quality, reliable micorSD card for this device?



i am using samsung class 6 16gb memory card  without any problem till now.


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> And what happened ?



they charged me with warranty still active


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> i am using samsung class 6 16gb memory card  without any problem till now.






how many months your using that card


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> they charged me with warranty still active



Yes, didnt you protest ? Its illegal to carge if under warranty and the problem has arisen NOT out of user-activity..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> how many months your using that card



bought it on 30th sep 2013 from snapdeal.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> i am using samsung class 6 16gb memory card  without any problem till now.



Thank you. Is Class 6 considered to be the best and most reliable in memory card section?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Thank you. Is Class 6 considered to be the best and most reliable in memory card section?



Nothing like that. Class 6 gives you enough bandwidth for HD recordings. If you have the money go for a class 10 as thats a bit futureproof should you upgrade to a phone that can do heavier recordings (bitratewise)


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Yes, didnt you protest ? Its illegal to carge if under warranty and the problem has arisen NOT out of user-activity..






was late to work couldn't protest


----------



## veddotcom (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How can I disable Lock Screen timeout on Windows phone 8? I want front camera to be on continuously.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



veddotcom said:


> How can I disable Lock Screen timeout on Windows phone 8? I want front camera to be on continuously.



I dont think thats possible. Only possible to to use the largest timeout setting of 5 minutes


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Iam facing  issue with nokia music whenever iam trying to access store it is showing service error problem with mix radio Hq and whenever i try to download song it shows payment error  my three month subscription ends on Feb 24th. Does anyone facing  same problem


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Screenshot


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Slightly offtopic but MotoG is getting killer response from Indian market. Those specs @12.5K is just insanely good. I'm even thinking of getting one before the demands make price shoot up


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Piyush said:


> Slightly offtopic but MotoG is getting killer response from Indian market. Those specs @12.5K is just insanely good. I'm even thinking of getting one before the demands make price shoot up


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ranjitsd said:


> ����������


What should I do with these boxes?


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Nothing like that. Class 6 gives you enough bandwidth for HD recordings. If you have the money go for a class 10 as thats a bit futureproof should you upgrade to a phone that can do heavier recordings (bitratewise)



I ordered a 32GB Class 10 micro DS card fro SanDISK. How will it work with 1320?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I ordered a 32GB Class 10 micro DS card fro SanDISK. How will it work with 1320?



Just fine.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It will be almost 3 months, since Nokia released Lumia 1520, in indian market. But its price remains the same. This is annoying. When Lumia 920 was launched last year. Within weeks its price went down.

When will we see the price decline? In india 1520 is already overpriced (45,000 INR = 722US$). While in international market its around 540US$.


----------



## Amithansda (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Updated my NL820 to Black...Seems nice and battery friendly.
But where is my 'Call Blocker'...I can not find it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Updated my NL820 to Black...Seems nice and battery friendly.
> But where is my 'Call Blocker'...I can not find it.



Settings > call+SMS filter


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

During the comic con event, I was getting this reminder on my home screen . Something like "comic con from --- to ---- 7pm etc etc"
How do these notifications work? IS there a setting regarding this?


----------



## Amithansda (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Settings > call+SMS filter



Thats what I knew..But I could not find it there.



Piyush said:


> During the comic con event, I was getting this reminder on my home screen . Something like "comic con from --- to ---- 7pm etc etc"
> How do these notifications work? IS there a setting regarding this?



These must be Event requests sent by Facebook users. In calendar setting you can disable facebook events.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> These must be Event requests sent by Facebook users. In calendar setting you can disable facebook events.



Oh right I did accept the request on fb..
thanks


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Updated my NL820 to Black...Seems nice and battery friendly.
> But where is my 'Call Blocker'...I can not find it.



you might need to update extras + info.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Check out "call+SMS filter" for Windows Phone *www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=c459945b-d93f-4aae-9207-c6ab1d971357


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am developing a simple snake game. Nothing fancy - metro like clean lines. Might even try to offer it on the marketplace if I get enough time to devote to it.


----------



## sunil.001 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I am developing a simple snake game. Nothing fancy - metro like clean lines. Might even try to offer it on the marketplace if I get enough time to devote to it.



Best of luck for that Pranav  
We THFian would be more than happy to play your game. I'll also try to develop some application sometime (maybe next year). This year I want to learn photography, buy a DSLR and click amazing pic like you


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^Thanks 

8.1 is shaping up to be a considerable update.



> Here's the list of features noted by the developer with Windows Phone 8.1 SDK access:
> 
> NEW Single sign-in for apps (like on Windows 8) with Microsoft Account; sign in will persist across devices + apps with permissions prompt
> NEW YouTube Player (see lede image) including HTML5 video support (video playback doesn't have to be full screen)  And you get custom UI, so YouTube Closed Captions are in
> ...



Developers leak new features included in Windows Phone 8.1 SDK | Windows Phone Central


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WOW ... 8.1 is going to be awesome and the announcement is like 6 weeks away... awesome


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

That's hell a lot of features. People with >820 is going to be lucky..

Action center leak:
*www.winbeta.org/sites/default/files/ActionCenter.jpg


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> That's hell a lot of features. People with >820 is going to be lucky..
> 
> Action center leak:
> *www.winbeta.org/sites/default/files/ActionCenter.jpg



Why >820? MS has already told that this update will be available for all devices running WP8


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

windows phones are sound options to go with and no that bad as has been advertised about them, why, now the time, i am thinking of buying one soon probably a month after .. so any good suggestions are appreciated by me


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> Why >820? MS has already told that this update will be available for all devices running WP8



Its higly likely that a few features wont trickle down to 512MB devices like the 520. I am betting on the multitasking changes to be unavailable.


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Its higly likely that a few features wont trickle down to 512MB devices like the 520. I am betting on the multitasking changes to be unavailable.


Exactly. Glance screen of GDR3 is a perfect example..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Its higly likely that a few features wont trickle down to 512MB devices like the 520. I am betting on the multitasking changes to be unavailable.



Don't think so. As of now the changes which didn't flow down to lower devices like L520 were nokia specific updates.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



reniarahim1 said:


> Don't think so. As of now the changes which didn't flow down to lower devices like L520 were nokia specific updates.



Yes, but as of date nothing was added to WP that was a massive change by any means. Multitasking needs plenty of RAM, especially when WP forces RAM constraints (When you have an upper limit set for the RAM that can be used, that also means that you set the max number of apps that can run at any given time - 8 - which is already a clear indication of dynamic page swaps between memory and flash storage. I have the hunch that anything that tries to improve on this, is going to be subject to the same conditions, if not more stringent. ie, if there is better multitasking in WP8.1 its likely to exclude the 512MB devices)

And the L525 launching with 1G RAM, thats possibly an indicator I'd think.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Its like iOS. and that's OK. at least everybody gets it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

@pranav and all, whats new in Black Update except the new glance screen, anything i should look for which is special and in store?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Its like iOS. and that's OK. at least everybody gets it.



Yep. The IOS model the the way to go (at the very least).

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> @pranav and all, whats new in Black Update except the new glance screen, anything i should look for which is special and in store?



Double tap to wake, driving mode, camera app can be changed to use Nokia camera (excellent), force close apps if thats your type, call+sms filter, screen rotation control, display calibration. I may be wrong in the sense that some of these came before black (GDR3 + Nokia firmware), cant quite remember when a particular feature first appeared, sorry.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yes man, most them were already there before i updated


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sam_738844 said:


> yes man, most them were already there before i updated



I guess you had GDR3 installed ?


----------



## sandynator (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can we expect any good device from nokia- Microsoft to compete with motog?
Something with good battery,dual sim would be gr8


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> Can we expect any good device from nokia- Microsoft to compete with motog?
> Something with good battery,dual sim would be gr8



L525, only has single sim though.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> L525, only has single sim though.



not really for me.. 

Facing battery issue on my 520. Internet surfing through 3g network consumes lots of battery.

Requirements:
1 gb ram
Camera flash
Better battery at least 2200mah,
4.5 inch display.
Price below 15k


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> not really for me..
> 
> Facing battery issue on my 520. Internet surfing through 3g network consumes lots of battery.
> 
> ...






from what I know, the Moto g doesn't do anything much better in the battery life department. 

L1520 then


----------



## sandynator (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> from what I know, the Moto g doesn't do anything much better in the battery life department.
> 
> L1520 then



Thats why did not booked it. 
lets hope the 720's update comes with good battery.
BTW are you aware of the new upcoming models of WP8??


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> Thats why did not booked it.
> lets hope the 720's update comes with good battery.
> BTW are you aware of the new upcoming models of WP8??



There is supposedly a L635 planned , possibly for MWC, and another 18xx - date not known.

However I'd be very sceptical of any new Lumias until April. I'd bet that any new Lumia will come with WP8.1.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> There is supposedly a L635 planned , possibly for MWC, and another 18xx - date not known.
> 
> However I'd be very sceptical of any new Lumias until April. I'd bet that any new Lumia will come with WP8.1.



Lumia ICON is sexy, its unfortunate that it doesn't have a global version


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Lumia ICON is sexy, its unfortunate that it doesn't have a global version






There is. But the majority numbering scheme doesn't seem to fit in with 18xx.. So I am not sure. 

The international version will ditch the 32gb for 16gb + SD card.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> There is. But the majority numbering scheme doesn't seem to fit in with 18xx.. So I am not sure.
> 
> The international version will ditch the 32gb for 16gb + SD card.



What is 18xx


----------



## Shah (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> What is 18xx








upcoming Lumia


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> upcoming Lumia



Lumia 1820 is a rumor, there is no authenticity of it. moving from 32 to 16GB will be BIG downgrade, specially for a flagship device


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Lumia 1820 is a rumor, there is no authenticity of it. moving from 32 to 16GB will be BIG downgrade, specially for a flagship device






All the stuff I said are only rumors. The reduction in internal memory shouldn't be much of an issue as WP 8.1 supports installing apps to the memory card according to the latest Sdk leaks..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Tried updating my 520 via 3G WiFi... After 3 minutes of _"checking for updates..."_, it says _"we can't check for updates (error code)"_. WTF???

Mine came installed with Amber + GDR2. Gonna need both Black and GDR3. What to do? Go to Nokia Care? Any other suggestions??

*P.S.* 3G was working fine. I setup and synced FB and Google accounts in a jiffy. Downloaded FB, Whatsapp, and updated several other apps. Only the phone update didn't work.


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Try connecting via wifi from PC. Me too got some update errors, but finally updated after trying several times.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Tried updating my 520 via 3G WiFi... After 3 minutes of _"checking for updates..."_, it says _"we can't check for updates (error code)"_. WTF???
> 
> Mine came installed with Amber + GDR2. Gonna need both Black and GDR3. What to do? Go to Nokia Care? Any other suggestions??
> 
> *P.S.* 3G was working fine. I setup and synced FB and Google accounts in a jiffy. Downloaded FB, Whatsapp, and updated several other apps. Only the phone update didn't work.



AFAIK, phone updates are supported only over WiFi.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Tried updating my 520 via 3G WiFi... After 3 minutes of _"checking for updates..."_, it says _"we can't check for updates (error code)"_. WTF???
> 
> Mine came installed with Amber + GDR2. Gonna need both Black and GDR3. What to do? Go to Nokia Care? Any other suggestions??
> 
> *P.S.* 3G was working fine. I setup and synced FB and Google accounts in a jiffy. Downloaded FB, Whatsapp, and updated several other apps. Only the phone update didn't work.




There's a checkbox in Phone Update settings - 'Automatically download updates if my data settings allow it'. Enable it and try checking for updates on 3G again.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> There's a checkbox in Phone Update settings - 'Automatically download updates if my data settings allow it'. Enable it and try checking for updates on 3G again.



Already enabled.

- - - Updated - - -



pranav0091 said:


> AFAIK, phone updates are supported only over WiFi.



Was updating via WiFi. My bro-in-law has insane 3G speeds (Xperia Z; Airtel). Was sharing his data connection. Like I said, everything else was working super-fast, only the phone update didn't work.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Already enabled.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



If you mean to say that you were using your phone to a WiFi netwrk on an Xperia, then you should be able to update I think. Just try a couple of times, sometimes it takes a few attempts to pick up the update. Also, keep you phone plugged into the wall socket all throught the process.


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[YOUTUBE]PEdVSMrs0Rw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

My 3G has activated. 

Immediately checked for update. Found it. Now I need somebody's WiFi to download it.
_*sigh* if only I had a wireless router, I could've used my PC internet._


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Take a look at this:

Windows Phone 8.1 Features | Windows Phone Central



> Notification center – Alerts, non-Toast notifications, update history, more
> App and Game data stored on SD cards
> New Email sync options with accordance to usage patterns (i.e. If you get a lot of mail on particular days and if you don’t check mail every day).
> Office Lens support for scanning documents with camera, import into Office with OCR
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Was waiting for these ones specifically:*
Audio/video transcoding, Hardware accelerated
JavaScript and HTML for app development
YouTube Player including HTML5 video support*


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Piyush said:


> Was waiting for these ones specifically:*
> Audio/video transcoding, Hardware accelerated
> Not sure.
> 
> ...



........


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> There is supposedly a L635 planned , possibly for MWC, and another 18xx - date not known.
> 
> However I'd be very sceptical of any new Lumias until April. I'd bet that any new Lumia will come with WP8.1.



All current wp8 devices will get an update to wp8.1 and the lumia 720 and 820 have excellent battery life (have both of them at home) am myself switching to my 720 after my exams (stuck with my old bold 5 for now)

- - - Updated - - -

The 720 battery lasts at least 1-2 days easily with rough use


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> ........


What do you mean?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Piyush said:


> What do you mean?



I guess he shows his agreement with it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Piyush said:


> What do you mean?



5 character minimum per post limit. The answers are inside the quote so I have to scribble something outside to make it count.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I see...


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> All the stuff I said are only rumors. The reduction in internal memory shouldn't be much of an issue as WP 8.1 supports installing apps to the memory card according to the latest Sdk leaks..



Now it is confirmed that, there will be no new WP handset on this MWC. We might have to wait till the launch of WP 8.1 which is on April. So I don't see any hope of international version of ICON


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Facebook buys WhatsApp for $16 billion | Windows Phone Central

- - - Updated - - -

What's next, viber?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Facebook buys WhatsApp for $16 billion | Windows Phone Central
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What's next, viber?



Viber's already taken.

- - - Updated - - -



maverick786us said:


> Now it is confirmed that, there will be no new WP handset on this MWC. We might have to wait till the launch of WP 8.1 which is on April. So I don't see any hope of international version of ICON



International version of the ICON can possibly be the first handset to launch with 8.1, dont you think ?


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[YOUTUBE]s8nmCGCeFmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

why doesn't April come soon!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> why doesn't April come soon!



me too, waiting badly


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Viber's already taken.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Lumia ICON has the same hardware as 1520 except for smaller size. So technically Lumia ICON is almost 4 months old device. By April, it will be almost be almost a 6 month old design, therefore launching an international version of ICON in April will make no sense. 1820 will be the perfect device to launch at that time. After all I am frustrated with Nokia.

1520 is a different league device, its a phabalet, not a flagship device or a successor of 920. ICON can be a successor of 928. What Nokia should have done was launch a flagship device (successor of 920) and successors of 820, 720 and maybe 620. Its been more than an year. So I am bit frustrated with Nokia.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well all the new devices are going to be launched with 8.1. You'll just have to wait. 
I guess it will be May.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Well all the new devices are going to be launched with 8.1. You'll just have to wait.
> I guess it will be May.



Good time comes for those who wait? The reason I am holding Lumia 1520 is because I a optimistic that there is a successor of Lumia 1020 with latest hardware and at least 5 inch screen.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Good time comes for those who wait? The reason I am holding Lumia 1520 is because I a optimistic that there is a successor of Lumia 1020 with latest hardware and at least 5 inch screen.






if you are waiting for a big sensor phone, please don't hold your breath.

Regarding timing, remember how much later the L925 arrived after the L920?


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> if you are waiting for a big sensor phone, please don't hold your breath.
> 
> Regarding timing, remember how much later the L925 arrived after the L920?



925 is a downgrade over 920. If I don't see a successor of 920 or a 1020, then I always have the option of an international version of ICON.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

what are you using right now?


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> what are you using right now?



Lumia 920


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> 925 is a downgrade over 920. If I don't see a successor of 920 or a 1020, then I always have the option of an international version of ICON.



Depends on how you look at it. A lot of people arent as crazy as us or well informed or simply have the use for 32G of internal memory.

Btw, my point was that the L925 hit the market with essentially the same specs as L920 but a lot later and in fact sold just as well if the amount of them I see on the road versus the number of L920 is any indication.

In short, I'd expect the Icon to be released internationally with WP8.1. And I do not expect a successor to the L1020 any time soon. Nokia had to hack the ISP pipeline of the Snapdragon chip to get it to process those mammoth 40mp images and thats also the reason for the slow shot-to-shot time in the L1020. To release another phone based on such hacked up architecture doesnt seem to be a wise move. The next gen pricessors are capable of handling ~50mp images per second and therefore I dont expect any new L1020 successor until and after the release of the next gen chips, which isnt any time soon I think.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Depends on how you look at it. A lot of people arent as crazy as us or well informed or simply have the use for 32G of internal memory.
> 
> Btw, my point was that the L925 hit the market with essentially the same specs as L920 but a lot later and in fact sold just as well if the amount of them I see on the road versus the number of L920 is any indication.
> 
> In short, I'd expect the Icon to be released internationally with WP8.1. And I do not expect a successor to the L1020 any time soon. Nokia had to hack the ISP pipeline of the Snapdragon chip to get it to process those mammoth 40mp images and thats also the reason for the slow shot-to-shot time in the L1020. To release another phone based on such hacked up architecture doesnt seem to be a wise move. The next gen pricessors are capable of handling ~50mp images per second and therefore I dont expect any new L1020 successor until and after the release of the next gen chips, which isnt any time soon I think.



@Mr Pranav Mukharjee, Microsoft is the reason why 925 despite landing 6 months post 920 had the same hardware specifications. WP's development was slow, it didn't support quad core and full HD by the time L925 and 1020 were released. It was GDDR3 which has support for quad core processor, 5+ inch with 1080P resolution. 1020 is such a great hardware device. But MS killed it even before it was released because of its slow development. Imagine how good it would have been if MS would have been bit proactive in development, so that during the time of 1020 release, it would have supported Quad core and 1080P resolution.

Snapdragon 800 is an amazing hardware, we will still see a full potential of it, when we see 4K video recording on devices like Lumia 1520 and ICON. Snapdragon 805 will come on first half of 2014. So if Lumia released a successor of 1020 by May its fine.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> @Mr Pranav Mukharjee, Microsoft is the reason why 925 despite landing 6 months post 920 had the same hardware specifications. WP's development was slow, it didn't support quad core and full HD by the time L925 and 1020 were released. It was GDDR3 which has support for quad core processor, 5+ inch with 1080P resolution. 1020 is such a great hardware device. But MS killed it even before it was released because of its slow development. Imagine how good it would have been if MS would have been bit proactive in development, so that during the time of 1020 release, it would have supported Quad core and 1080P resolution.
> 
> Snapdragon 800 is an amazing hardware, we will still see a full potential of it, when we see 4K video recording on devices like Lumia 1520 and ICON. Snapdragon 805 will come on first half of 2014. So if Lumia released a successor of 1020 by May its fine.



The L1020 is crippled more by the processor ISP being limited than anything WP related. It doesnt matter how many cores you have or how fast your cores are clocked if the ISP thats actually used to process those pixels if the ISP thats used to process them is limited to a maximum image capture limit of less than what you need for the L1020.

No doubt the S800 is a very good processor, but what the L1020 asks of it to deliver, is something it simply cannot handle. You may or may not realise how much the L1020 can easily bring the S800 to its knees, please refer to Snapdragon 800 series processors | Mobile Technology | Qualcomm Snapdragon Processors if you still dont believe me 

The other problem is how much you can miniaturise a physical assembly - again not something thats WP related. 

Not trying to sound like a MS fanboy, but the L1020 was rushed as an aura product. There was no mainstream processor that was capable of doing it justice, there still isnt. The successor, if any isnt due until much later this year, even so I'd be skeptical of it coming that soon.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> The L1020 is crippled more by the processor ISP being limited than anything WP related. It doesnt matter how many cores you have or how fast your cores are clocked if the ISP thats actually used to process those pixels if the ISP thats used to process them is limited to a maximum image capture limit of less than what you need for the L1020.
> 
> No doubt the S800 is a very good processor, but what the L1020 asks of it to deliver, is something it simply cannot handle. You may or may not realise how much the L1020 can easily bring the S800 to its knees, please refer to Snapdragon 800 series processors | Mobile Technology | Qualcomm Snapdragon Processors if you still dont believe me
> 
> ...



Exactly the ISP embedded with Lumia 920, 925 and 1020 is same, because all the 3 devices uses same CPU. 808 pureview has a dedicated chipset for the camera. I am sure SD 800 has better ISP than Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon used in the above 3 devices. 

When 1020 was launched Snapdragon 600 was already out, but the reason 1020 couldn't use that processor was, because MS WP was not supporting those processors and the resolution.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Exactly the ISP embedded with Lumia 920, 925 and 1020 is same, because all the 3 devices uses same CPU. 808 pureview has a dedicated chipset for the camera. I am sure SD 800 has better ISP than Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon used in the above 3 devices.
> 
> When 1020 was launched Snapdragon 600 was already out, but the reason 1020 couldn't use that processor was, because MS WP was not supporting those processors and the resolution.



Not fully accurate.. The ISP in the S800 is slightly better than the one in the L1020 right now, but at 21MP, its still just halfway mark of what it needs to be. Only the S805 will finally get that number up to 51MP, and its gonna take time to be in the market. In short, irrespective of what MS did, the L1020 couldnt be the phone we wanted it to be, not even if it ran android and S800. Which is why I cannot blame MS for it. 

On the other hand MS has been slow, without a doubt, but if the WP8.1 is indeed as good as it seems to be, I'd be much more willing to forgive, its a massive-looking update.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Microsoft just announced new wp hardware partners. Some of them are LG,Lenovo, XOLO, Karbonn and Gionee. 
Yikes..


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> Microsoft just announced new wp hardware partners. Some of them are LG,Lenovo, XOLO, Karbonn and Gionee.
> Yikes..



I hope the strict hardware limits are kept on board - atleast on the lower end - RAM and processor.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anyone using a high end Lumia here, be it 920, 1020 or whatever WP device, may I ask how are the vibration levels on those devices? I mean are they intense as they were on Symbian Nokia devices, or just faint like Samsung Android devices?
Sorry for asking here but didn't wanna create a new topic just to ask this.

Thanks.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



whatthefrak said:


> Anyone using a high end Lumia here, be it 920, 1020 or whatever WP device, may I ask how are the vibration levels on those devices? I mean are they intense as they were on Symbian Nokia devices, or just faint like Samsung Android devices?
> Sorry for asking here but didn't wanna create a new topic just to ask this.
> 
> Thanks.



It was pretty strong on the L920, so much that it produced a small rattling sound once in a while and needed a firmware update to make it sound better. That being said I have no idea what your benchmark for acceptable vibrate performance is...


----------



## MadhuMalyala (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What's the cost of it?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Awwww yeah!!! Best news for me!!!   

Facebook Messenger announced for Windows Phone | Windows Phone Central


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



MadhuMalyala said:


> What's the cost of it?



Cost of what ? 

L920 goes for like 20k right ?

- - - Updated - - -



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Awwww yeah!!! Best news for me!!!
> 
> Facebook Messenger announced for Windows Phone | Windows Phone Central



I hope you are aware that the messenger is currently integrated right into the messaging hub, right ?

Personally, that was a great feature for me - couldnt care less about stickers and stuff, the integration was top-notch when it worked .

But yeah, I can see why people would want a atandalone app. I only hope this doesnt mean theat the messaging hub integration is removed - I'd suspect now the app will be allowed to integrate itself, as its rumored to be possible in WP 8.1.


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Evleaks: This is the Nokia Lumia 630 | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I hope you are aware that the messenger is currently integrated right into the messaging hub, right ?
> 
> Personally, that was a great feature for me - couldnt care less about stickers and stuff, the integration was top-notch when it worked



Totally aware. But, like you said.... no stickers. And you know today's girls, every other message is a sticker.  

Plus, I loved the FB Messenger app ever since I laid eyes on it.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> It was pretty strong on the L920, so much that it produced a small rattling sound once in a while and needed a firmware update to make it sound better. That being said I have no idea what your benchmark for acceptable vibrate performance is...


Great. Rattling vibration, that's what I want. While using these Samsung top end line for past three/four years that's the thing I am missing throughout this period, faint vibration, I can't feel while it's in my pocket, that caused me so many missed calls. I just want the good old rattling vibration back, that buzzing strong vibration which literally did shake your pocket 
Thanks for your reply mate.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



whatthefrak said:


> Great. Rattling vibration, that's what I want. While using these Samsung top end line for past three/four years that's the thing I am missing throughout this period, faint vibration, I can't feel while it's in my pocket, that caused me so many missed calls. I just want the good old rattling vibration back, that buzzing strong vibration which literally did shake your pocket
> Thanks for your reply mate.





Do check it yourself personally if you can.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Not fully accurate.. The ISP in the S800 is slightly better than the one in the L1020 right now, but at 21MP, its still just halfway mark of what it needs to be. Only the S805 will finally get that number up to 51MP, and its gonna take time to be in the market. In short, irrespective of what MS did, the L1020 couldnt be the phone we wanted it to be, not even if it ran android and S800. Which is why I cannot blame MS for it.
> 
> On the other hand MS has been slow, without a doubt, but if the WP8.1 is indeed as good as it seems to be, I'd be much more willing to forgive, its a massive-looking update.



What would you say about the ISP of SD 801, which has 41% better image processing algorithm than 800, Mr. Pranav Mukharjee?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> What would you say about the ISP of SD 801, which has 41% better image processing algorithm than 800, Mr. Pranav Mukharjee?



Still not enough. ~40% better than 20 mp isnt much closer to 40mp. Gotta wait for the S805 => 50mp support. That is assuming the next one want to get rid of the obnoxious shot-to-shot lag. Else even the S800 is fine - only keep hacking it up more and more.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Still not enough. ~40% better than 20 mp isnt much closer to 40mp. Gotta wait for the S805 => 50mp support. That is assuming the next one want to get rid of the obnoxious shot-to-shot lag. Else even the S800 is fine - only keep hacking it up more and more.



Megapixel isn't everything. Even if your smartphone has 20MP camera with a sensor big enough to capture 3X lossless zoom, good images under normal lightening as well as low light,  with no noise or softness, then its good. I used my colleagues iPhone 5s, and Onething that I like about it was that I could continously take pictures with hardly a lag of .5 seconds. Can the image sensor of SD 801 can take burst shot pictures of 20MP without loosing the quality or focus?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Megapixel isn't everything. Even if your smartphone has 20MP camera with a sensor big enough to capture 3X lossless zoom, good images under normal lightening as well as low light,  with no noise or softness, then its good. I used my colleagues iPhone 5s, and Onething that I like about it was that I could continously take pictures with hardly a lag of .5 seconds. Can the image sensor of SD 801 can take burst shot pictures of 20MP without loosing the quality or focus?



I dont intend to mean megapixel is everything - it isnt. But the L1020 sensor has 40 MP which needs to be processed per image and therefore the need for high MP processing per second from the processor.

Lossless zoom, as in its implementation in the L1020, is a function of the number of megapixels in the sensor, and not of sensor size.

Shot to shot time is a combination of various smaller time periods, the chief of which are 
1. Time to lock focus 
2. Time to apply post processing
3. Time to completely flush the image buffer into the internal/external memory

In most phone cameras 1,2,3 all take comparable amount of time. But since a full shot from the L1020 sensor has 40 megapixels to process and the the processor is not able to handle it generally, Nokia had to hack the ISP pipeline of the processor to make it able to process the massive files. this meant that the processing of the image took a lot longer than 1. The side effect of large sensor (but unrelated to the processor's ability to process it) is the longer time it takes to flush the entire image into the memory, so that the buffer is ready to hold a fresh image (More MB == more time to copy).

So you see that the way to improve the shot to shot duration of the L1020 is not easy since to do that you have to improve both 2 and 3. 2 can be helped by giving it a better processor (thats why you need the 805) and 3 by using faster internal memory. But here is the catch - faster internal memory is also more expensive and in any case at 40MBps speed, you are going to have a hefty premium => even more expensive than it already is. There is a way to get sround this - use more than one buffer to hold the image, and use them alternatively - which is exactly what I think Nokia is using in the L1020 (Now you see why it has 2GB of RAM ?).

Some of the stuff here is speculation, but not a blind rant. Do you now get it why I am skeptical of Nokia's L1020 successor being not in the horizon any time soon ?

1. => Faster processor can help.
2. => Faster processor can help.
3. => Not much can help outside of increased bufferring. Over time as faster memory becomes cheaper, you can see this part improve.

801 should be able to do decent shsot to shot speed on par with regular android phones with the same specs. However it may or (more probably) may not match the shot to shot speeds of the Iphone 5s. The Iphone 5s has a much faster processor, one thats got a huge memory throughput and very fast cores. (If you want to know how this is possible, thats because they dont care about the silicon die space/# of cores as much as the others. More die area + less cores == large but faster cores and more memory bandwidth). I have oversimplified a lot of stuff here (and completely avoided mentioning some) but that should be enough for now. Clear hai ?


----------



## sandynator (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The alarm doesn't power up the phone in windowsphone 8  
Can we get this basic feature in 8.1 update?


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> I dont intend to mean megapixel is everything - it isnt. But the L1020 sensor has 40 MP which needs to be processed per image and therefore the need for high MP processing per second from the processor.
> 
> Lossless zoom, as in its implementation in the L1020, is a function of the number of megapixels in the sensor, and not of sensor size.
> 
> ...



Even if they release a smartphone, which has cameara similar to 1020 with no camera hump. Its hardware specification should be 
1) Design of Lumia ICON, 
2) Processor SD 801 - 805
3) 3-4 GB RAM
4) 5.2 inch screen AMOLED screen with Gorilla glass 3
5) Dual speakers with clear and loud sound.
6) Music quality as good as iPhone 4s

It will be a dream device.


----------



## Flash (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WhatsApp bringing



- - - Updated - - -

At last. .. . . .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Even if they release a smartphone, which has cameara similar to 1020 with no camera hump. Its hardware specification should be
> 1) Design of Lumia ICON,
> 2) Processor SD 801 - 805
> 3) 3-4 GB RAM
> ...



why do you need 4gb ram  ?? just to talk-off??
i would prefer sapphire crystal display (harder than diamond) than GG3.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> WhatsApp bringing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a facebook effect


----------



## Flash (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> a facebook effect


Background wallpapers will be pleasant surprise, who update whatsapp without knowing about this feature. 
I expect the background wallpapers for WP8.1 too!


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Background wallpapers will be pleasant surprise, who update whatsapp without knowing about this feature.
> I expect the background wallpapers for WP8.1 too!



I too wish that they use sapphire display instead of GC3. But that will increase the cost by significant amount

- - - Updated - - -

By talking about sapphire glass, we are going too far, I would love to have grapheme. But its not possible in current generation smartphones.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I too wish that they use sapphire display instead of GC3. But that will increase the *cost by significant amount
> *
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> By talking about sapphire glass, we are going too far, I would love to have grapheme. But its not possible in current generation smartphones.



if that was the case, what about  ubuntu edge (a 32k phone with sapphire crystal display and exceptional hardware specs)-(it failed because of the lack of funds received.).


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

When will this whatsapp update come out of beta! 
Last update was in Jan. Now it's March!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Did someone try fifa 14 on WP8 ?


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*icdn3.digitaltrends.com/image/win-phone-backrgounds-650x0.jpg

First look at Windows Phone 8.1 custom backgrounds | Digital Trends


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

This update gonna be great


----------



## DevYashN (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

If you are anyway connected to the Indore city, you've got to download this app..

it not only provides fast access to emergency helplines, also emphasizes on women safety..

4Indore+ | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Fb messenger app is available finally!
Its really good. Better than the stupid msoft fb app

- - - Updated - - -

All signs point to an an official fb app made by fb coming soon! 


Now that FB is coming into the fold.. which is great ... only google are left and that is not going to happen until WP hits at least 10-15% market share

The next thing on my wishlist is an outlook app and a ymail app


----------



## Shah (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Fb messenger app is available finally!
> Its really good. Better than the stupid msoft fb app
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I would really love to see an Official Facebook App and an Official Facebook Pages Manager.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

FB Messenger works fine. Except push notifications. Am not receiving push notifications. :/

No, battery saver isn't on. 
Yes, background tasks show Messenger in the list although its ghosted. 
Yes, notifications in the Messenger app is on.

I only get toasts when Messenger is in the foreground.

- - - Updated - - -

Did a phone reset. Fixed the issue.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is the Lumia 720 been discontinued?
Asked a few local dealers....all saying its discontinued. Only Nokia priority had it for ~ 16.5 K


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Dont think so. Its available at flipkart also.

Mobiles - Buy Mobiles Online at Best Prices in India - Mobiles & Accessories | Flipkart.com


----------



## Shah (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 8.5 already in the works


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

8.5 - Is that real?
8.1 is yet to be revealed, and straight jump to 8.5 version? (no 8.2/.3/.4?)


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Need help.

I want to transfer contact details, SMSs and similar data to my android device. The contacts on my SIM were esily transfered. But what about the SMS and other contacts which were saved in phone memory?


----------



## Shah (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> 8.5 - Is that real?
> 8.1 is yet to be revealed, and straight jump to 8.5 version? (no 8.2/.3/.4?)



Yep. 8.5 will be launched only after 8.1,


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

And how to delete multiple contacts from 520


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Piyush said:


> Need help.
> 
> I want to transfer contact details, SMSs and similar data to my android device. The contacts on my SIM were esily transfered. But what about the SMS and other contacts which were saved in phone memory?



SMS is gone for good. Contacts will also be present in your Gmail contacts since you had an android phone. Just use your hotmail/MS account that you use on the WP phone to import them onto your MS account. The phone will pick it up automatically in a little time


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Yep. 8.5 will be launched only after 8.1,


No. I meant from 8.1 to 8.5..

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Need help.
> 
> I want to transfer contact details, SMSs and similar data to my android device. The contacts on my SIM were esily transfered. But what about the SMS and other contacts which were saved in phone memory?


You can use "Transfer my data" in WP to copy contacts/sms too..

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> And how to delete multiple contacts from 520


At present, you can't delete multiple contacts from any WP if am correct. You've to edit each and every one.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> You can use "Transfer my data" in WP to copy contacts/sms too..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Ok will check that
---
174 contacts


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Piyush said:


> Ok will check that
> ---
> 174 contacts



You can, if you use the import to hotmail method i pointed our above... Just tick all the contacts you want to keep and delete the rest. I had over 500 contacts that I pruned to the less than 100 i needed just like that 

And you can have contacts appearing directly even from gmail if you want, and if you dont want to go through importing the contacts to hotmail/live account - without any hard work. Its amazing that a lot of people never see this options...


Phonebook > swipe the three dots to get to settings > add an account . Now inside the add an account, select that you also want to sync contacts from this account and your're done. If you have already added the gmail account, possibly for your mails, then instead of add an account, just tap on the google account in the list and select that you want to sync contacts.

If you selectively want to hide people from a single/multiple account, then :-
Phonebook > swipe the three dots to get to settings > filter my contact list.

That easy 

Messaging/Contacts is at the heart of WP. There is nothing that even comes close.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

nokia refocus app is now available for all lumia devices.
source : Nokia Refocus | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (India)
i haven't tried it though.


----------



## bnrf (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The technology updates thrills and excites..


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Piyush said:


> Ok will check that
> ---
> 174 contacts






Recently found this..
Try Gcontacts by Rudy Huyn from store..


----------



## ish0017 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i was wondering which phone to get for myself. i really like the 1520, cause seriously it's a desirable phone. but it's also too big, bigger than note 3!! and that is the issue...so i was wondering to whether go for it or go for handy 1020?? confused


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

If size is a matter then absolutely don't go for the 1520. I had that situation myself, when I upgraded from S2 to Note 2, I thought that I would be able to get settled with it. But nope, I was wrong. It was just not for me. Too huge. So had to buy S4. Now I know what's the ideal size for me.
However, a huge plus point of Nokia is the build quality, I mean you won't have to bother about the accidental drops and thus further damages. 1020 is big too, but manageable. I personally am waiting for a Lumia Icon competitor, when MS will announce one next month. It better be good


----------



## Flash (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Angry Birds Rio now available for free, includes new levels and content! | Windows Phone Central



- - - Updated - - -

*www.wpcentral.com/super-polygon-deceptive-puzzle-game-windows-phone-8


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys..I am planning on replacing my Xperia L with a Windows Handset in the near future..
Can i pls get these queries answered ? 

1. is there a Lumia 725 device on the way ? if yes, any expected time of arrival ?
2. I regularly use my mobile for watching videos/movies. Is there any excellent Video player ( like MX player of playstore ) that can handle all formats ? ( preferably free  )
3. The last time i checked out the windows store on my friend's 520 was last year ( around June). At that time, i found the appstore a bit lacking. Has it improved much now ? 

Thanks.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ashs1 said:


> Guys..I am planning on replacing my Xperia L with a Windows Handset in the near future..
> Can i pls get these queries answered ?
> 
> 1. is there a Lumia 725 device on the way ? if yes, any expected time of arrival ?
> ...





1. Don't know
2. Yes MoliPlayer works similar to mx player on play store but it is a paid app and worth every penny.
3.App store has definitely improved and is improving day by day. You can also try Lumia 525 (the successor to Lumia 520)


----------



## Shah (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ashs1 said:


> Guys..I am planning on replacing my Xperia L with a Windows Handset in the near future..
> Can i pls get these queries answered ?
> 
> 1. is there a Lumia 725 device on the way ? if yes, any expected time of arrival ?
> ...



1. Forget 725. *730* might be on its way.
2. Buy MoliPlayer or Wait for VLC
3. Almost 500 apps are added to the WP Store everyday, as per a recent news.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

wait till microsoft reveals about windows phone 8.1 next month.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



tanmaymohan said:


> 1. Don't know
> 2. Yes MoliPlayer works similar to mx player on play store but it is a paid app and worth every penny.
> 3.App store has definitely improved and is improving day by day. You can also try Lumia 525 (the successor to Lumia 520)



The main reason i went for Xperia L was because it had good specs & a reportedly fantastic 8MP camera. So far, the Camera's performance has been somewhat of a disappointment in low-light conditions. 
I may have gone with Lumia 720 instead which has a terrific camera, but i think i'll wait for its successor.



Shah said:


> 1. Forget 725. *730* might be on its way.
> 2. Buy MoliPlayer or Wait for VLC
> 3. Almost 500 apps are added to the WP Store everyday, as per a recent news.



730 ?? wasn't that one of the earliest windows phone ? 
Nice to know that the appstore is getting bigger & better. 



rijinpk1 said:


> wait till microsoft reveals about windows phone 8.1 next month.



Will wait for sure...If i'll be going be for a windows phone, it'll probably be a 720 successor or any other which has a great camera( sub 20k)


----------



## Shah (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ashs1 said:


> 730 ?? wasn't that one of the earliest windows phone ?



Yeah, I forgot about that. With 630 and 930 on their way, I thought the 720's successor will be named 730. But, I hope it will named 7xy where x=2 or 3 and y!=0


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/03/29/byhe8ede.png


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Bring it on..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 8.1 is official, here are the new features - GSMArena.com news

- - - Updated - - -

get the launch notes live @ *www.gsmarena.com/check_out_the_microsoft_build_conference_livestream_right_here-news-8195.php


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yep, micromax is gonna make wp. Love those new features especially cortanna.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

There. SETTLED.

All WP 8 handsets are getting WP8.1. Yes, even the L520.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yep just watched the full keynote . It seems very interesting


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Start screen with custom wallpaper + parallax effect is awesome..


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Still no file manager, oh well.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

We get a file picker though. good enough for me.
And this is an awesome update. 
Waiting for April 10th


----------



## sunil.001 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Waiting for 10th April 

Anyone having idea of file sharing(Video) through Wifi Direct in Window Phone 8.1?
Is it coming?


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> We get a file picker though


Are you sure? There's no official or open update about this?
All they infer about file picker is only based on the SDK..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Start screen with custom wallpaper + parallax effect is awesome..


With Windows Phone 8.1 could one set an wallpaper for home-screen without those tiles running at background? I am not talking about lock-screen.


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



whatthefrak said:


> With Windows Phone 8.1 could one set an wallpaper for home-screen without those tiles running at background? I am not talking about lock-screen.



[YOUTUBE]yGsw0yjKoXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

That's good, but still I don't know why there isn't an option to disable the tiles and have it only when you want, by clicking on an icon or something. I always love an wallpaper in full on home-screen 
Seems like another thing I will miss from Android


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



whatthefrak said:


> That's good, but still I don't know why there isn't an option to disable the tiles and have it only when you want, by clicking on an icon or something. I always love an wallpaper in full on home-screen
> Seems like another thing I will miss from Android



Er... thats what the lockscreen is for right ?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Er... thats what the lockscreen is for right ?


No, not for me.


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Green Lumia 1520 is so green the Green Lantern would be jealous | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Empirial (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, Is this Instagram BETA App works with 512MB Ram Devices or 1GB is required? Also, do all App's except Games runs fine with 512MB Ram?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Are you sure? There's no official or open update about this?
> All they infer about file picker is only based on the SDK..



Apps can now pick fils from internal memory/sd card. there is example code too. Windows 8 File picker sample in C#, C++, JavaScript for Visual Studio 2013

no file manager. but file picker - yes.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is there any good Torrent app available in Windows Store? uTorrent or those kinds?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



whatthefrak said:


> Is there any good Torrent app available in Windows Store? uTorrent or those kinds?






wpTorrent gets the work done


----------



## Empirial (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Guys, Is this Instagram BETA App works with 512MB Ram Devices or 1GB is required? Also, do all App's except Games runs fine with 512MB Ram?



Anybody???


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> Anybody???


1.Works with 512MB.
2.Only 1 or 2 among 50 apps, require 1GB RAM.


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Official Flipkart shopping app finally arrives on Windows Phone | Windows Phone Central

Flipkart is finally here..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys like XDA for Android, what community is there for W.P? I mean the ultimate one...

And is there such options like rooting and all for W.P to get the best of out of it?


----------



## Shah (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Microsoft finally bringing Age of Empires to Windows Phone  
Microsoft finally bringing Age of Empires to Windows Phone | WMPoweruser


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



whatthefrak said:


> Guys like XDA for Android, what community is there for W.P? I mean the ultimate one...
> 
> And is there such options like rooting and all for W.P to get the best of out of it?



WPCentral.


No rooting, no non-user-removable bloatware. The best of WP is the WP you get in the phone 

You can dev unlock it if you want to get early access to new WP versions. And thats free btw, and doesnt really void the warranty.


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia trolls Samsung again.. *www.chicitysports.com/forum/images/smilies/troll.png

Nokia sent some beautiful, colorful cupcakes to journalists and bloggers all around Germany – even the PR team of Samsung was sent a box full of the little cakes. Now, what was so special about these cupcakes Nokia gave away? Well, look yourself…

*wmpoweruser.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Screenshot-16.png

Translation:* “First is not always better. The Nokia Lumia 930 for a more colorful galaxy! #lumiaiscoming”.*


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Nokia trolls Samsung again.. *www.chicitysports.com/forum/images/smilies/troll.png
> 
> Nokia sent some beautiful, colorful cupcakes to journalists and bloggers all around Germany – even the PR team of Samsung was sent a box full of the little cakes. Now, what was so special about these cupcakes Nokia gave away? Well, look yourself…
> 
> ...



Samsung's dominance in smartphone world will be soon over


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

All set for the Dev Preview Update. Registered via MS App Studio Account, for obvious reasons. 

I'm excite!!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> All set for the Dev Preview Update. Registered via MS App Studio Account, for obvious reasons.
> 
> I'm excite!!






mee too 
Waiting desperately for that update.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Never go for Windows Mobiles !!!!! The Final No Reasons


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Arjun609 said:


> Never go for Windows Mobiles !!!!! The Final No Reasons


Yes. It's outdated. Go for Windows phone 8 OS.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Arjun609 said:


> Never go for Windows Mobiles !!!!! The Final No Reasons



give reasons..
dont think millions of people are fools.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

For those, who're new to WP and want to try the preview updates:
How To Get Ready For The Windows Phone 8.1 Developer Preview? | WMPoweruser


----------



## Shah (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anyone got the update today?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Anyone got the update today?



Not yet. The inside word is that the update will be live at 10am PST, tentatively. Which means we'll have it at 10:30pm IST, tentatively. So, wait more. 

And don't die from anxiety. 

_*EDIT:* For further news, please refer to *WPCentral*. Once the update is live, you'll see it on the front page. Relax and have a good day._


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

ITZ HAPPENNING...

Downloading 8.1 on my L520 now


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Same.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Damn, thats not WP8.1. This update is something else.

Update complete and I am still in WP 8.0 

- - - Updated - - -

Geting a second update now...


----------



## Shah (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Damn, thats not WP8.1. This update is something else.
> 
> Update complete and I am still in WP 8.0
> 
> ...






I am too getting an update. But, not downloading it. I'm low on bandwidth.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

how much is the size??


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

New animations for the messages thread. Love the ability to mute threads and single tap to enable/disable vibrate without having to go into the settings.

Fresh install on L520 jitters a lot and re-draws a lot. But settles in well within 10 -15 minutes. Adding the background to homescreen helps the process. 

Still not unusual to see re-draws. Definitely a beta atm.


----------



## NL520 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

oh man, cortana is sweet, using it and loving it, too good


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

60% download done
I am super excited 
What jitter , redraws are u experiencing? o what r they?)


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Got the update n its amazing fast and cool
Anyways how cab we enable Cortana


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



tanmaymohan said:


> Got the update n its amazing fast and cool
> Anyways how cab we enable Cortana



*www.wpcentral.com/want-cortana-outside-us-heres-how


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

But I read that it disables the store on some devices? I have Lumia 525


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The store is a different issue altogether. Mine's working just fine now. Seems snappier, but there have been screen redraws especailly for the ME-hub tile.


----------



## Shah (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What's the size of the update? Anyone?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

meh, my update is stuck at 31% for the past few hours. help me...


----------



## NL520 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

the OS has become more fluid and faster.
everything working smoothly
no hiccups yet, all things working fine for me, especially cortana


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



NL520 said:


> the OS has become more fluid and faster.
> everything working smoothly
> no hiccups yet, all things working fine for me, especially cortana



How did you install it? Are you a developer?


----------



## NL520 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> How did you install it? Are you a developer?



yes, and i have installed it using developer preview


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can you tell me the procedure? I want to install it in my Lumia 920.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Check post#2201


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Provide me the link pls


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



NL520 said:


> the OS has become more fluid and faster.
> everything working smoothly
> no hiccups yet, all things working fine for me, especially cortana



Assuming you have a L520.

No screen re-draws when you press the windows button to come to the homescreen abruptly from apps ?


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I was updating yesterday night. It went upto 80% and then errored. 
Have to update tonight.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

what version of windows is now in L520 ? my friend got his L520 from service centre yesterday & i think it was still 8.0 ~~..but, it definitley had voice assistance ( i don't remember seeing cortana anywhere though )& 
it also had the swipe to close app kind of feature..


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ashs1 said:


> what version of windows is now in L520 ? my friend got his L520 from service centre yesterday & i think it was still 8.0 ~~..but, it definitley had voice assistance ( i don't remember seeing cortana anywhere though )&
> it also had the swipe to close app kind of feature..


That is Microsoft's TellMe voice control..


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> That is Microsoft's TellMe voice control..




i remember that it was mentioned in the settings that it was currently updated to Lumia Black. 
Is this the latest update for 520 or is there another one coming ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

any other issues like quick battery draining etc, or has battery life improved in 8.1 developer preview??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

in 8.1 where has the option to keep wifi always on gone?


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Finally I upgraded to WP 8.1 in my Lumia 920. But where is Cortana? Despite I changed the settings to US language to US English and restarted. I don't see Cortana. Is it the indian English settings, that not letting Cortana installed? I can't remove indian English settings.


----------



## Shah (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Two questions.
1. Can I update to WP8.1 using mobile data?
2. I developed an App for WP8 and moved the XAP file to my SD card. But, I don't see the "sd card" option in the store. BTW, I have restarted the phone twice. Still, I don't see the "sd card" option.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Finally I upgraded to WP 8.1 in my Lumia 920. But where is Cortana? Despite I changed the settings to US language to US English and restarted. I don't see Cortana. Is it the indian English settings, that not letting Cortana installed? I can't remove indian English settings.







Change region settings to English (US) 

Change language to English US
Your phone will start downloading the speech data and keyboard settings.

Reboot phone and voila Cortana is ready. That was how I enabled on my phone i.e. Lumia 525


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

People on WP8.1 - DO NOT update the Music app if prompted. Retarded update just about made the music part unusable on my phone.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> People on WP8.1 - DO NOT update the Music app if prompted. Retarded update just about made the music part unusable on my phone.




How and why?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> in 8.1 where has the option to keep wifi always on gone?



It is not there anymore in the current build of 8.1 preview. A workaround to this "stupid" blunder by MS is changing the screen timeout option to _Never_.

*P.S.* I spotted you in the WPCentral forums last night. I'm registered there too, if you didn't know. 



pranav0091 said:


> People on WP8.1 - DO NOT update the Music app if prompted. Retarded update just about made the music part unusable on my phone.



Xbox music eh? Yea, you're screwed. 

Good thing I didn't go for it last night. Downloaded the pre-update and for some reason I held back. And boom, now I see people's phones getting bricked left, right and center. Or lag, or cellular data not working, or WiFi issues, or battery drainage, or Cortana not working properly. So many major bugs in the update... thank goodness I didn't. Gonna wait for a month to see if MS rolls out further updates to fix the glaring issues.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> It is not there anymore in the current build of 8.1 preview. A workaround to this "stupid" blunder by MS is changing the screen timeout option to _Never_.
> 
> *P.S.* I spotted you in the WPCentral forums last night. I'm registered there too, if you didn't know.
> 
> ...



Good you didnt update... all us impatient folks are paying for it. I was using a 720 on WP 8.0 and I actually was missing the smooth feel. 
8.1 is a brilliant update but it is beta. It definitely stutters at time. I'm on a 920 and I can only imagine people on 520's.

Everybody should at least wait for a few bug fix updates before going for 8.1


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Good you didnt update... all us impatient folks are paying for it. I was using a 720 on WP 8.0 and I actually was missing the smooth feel.
> 8.1 is a brilliant update but it is beta. It definitely stutters at time. I'm on a 920 and I can only imagine people on 520's.
> 
> Everybody should at least wait for a few bug fix updates before going for 8.1



There _might_ be a way to re-flash your ROM back to wp8.0 GDR3 using NSU for Retail. I'm not sure though. :/


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

There's also the battery drain issue... when you use it... it literally sucks up the battery... Don't know why, maybe this will get fixed with updates or with Lumia Cyan firmware

- - - Updated - - -

Another thing I was hoping to get rid of was easy access tiles and how could Msoft miss the data toggle in the action centre ! they have it for wifi but not for Mobile data!


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



tanmaymohan said:


> How and why?



Seaches for music from scratch every time I open it. Takes some minutes before I can use it, and thats every time I open the app.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

With 8.1 being released is there any chance of a working call recorder for WP?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

finally updated to windows phone 8.1 developer preview..


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



whatthefrak said:


> With 8.1 being released is there any chance of a working call recorder for WP?



AFAIK Nope. I havent heard of any related APIs.


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> People on WP8.1 - DO NOT update the Music app if prompted. Retarded update just about made the music part unusable on my phone.





Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Xbox music eh? Yea, you're screwed.
> 
> Good thing I didn't go for it last night. Downloaded the pre-update and for some reason I held back. And boom, now I see people's phones getting bricked left, right and center. Or lag, or cellular data not working, or WiFi issues, or battery drainage, or Cortana not working properly. So many major bugs in the update... thank goodness I didn't. Gonna wait for a month to see if MS rolls out further updates to fix the glaring issues.





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Good you didnt update... all us impatient folks are paying for it. I was using a 720 on WP 8.0 and I actually was missing the smooth feel.
> 8.1 is a brilliant update but it is beta. It definitely stutters at time. I'm on a 920 and I can only imagine people on 520's.
> 
> Everybody should at least wait for a few bug fix updates before going for 8.1





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> There's also the battery drain issue... when you use it... it literally sucks up the battery... Don't know why, maybe this will get fixed with updates or with Lumia Cyan firmware
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Another thing I was hoping to get rid of was easy access tiles and how could Msoft miss the data toggle in the action centre ! they have it for wifi but not for Mobile data!





pranav0091 said:


> Seaches for music from scratch every time I open it. Takes some minutes before I can use it, and thats every time I open the app.



I was so excited about the preview update, after reading it on wpcentral. But you guys are scaring me.. 
How come wpcentral didn't even mention any issue in their WP8.1 preview update review?

- - - Updated - - -



pranav0091 said:


> Seaches for music from scratch every time I open it. Takes some minutes before I can use it, and thats every time I open the app.


[h=1]Xbox Music is pretty terrible on Windows Phone 8.1, but an update is near[/h]


----------



## Shah (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Two questions.
> 1. Can I update to WP8.1 using mobile data?
> 2. I developed an App for WP8 and moved the XAP file to my SD card. But, I don't see the "sd card" option in the store. BTW, I have restarted the phone twice. Still, I don't see the "sd card" option.



Bump..


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

1. No, but not sure of 3G.
2. Do you have a dev account with MS? Only Dev-unlocked phones can sideload apps apart from store..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Two questions.
> 1. Can I update to WP8.1 using mobile data?
> 2. I developed an App for WP8 and moved the XAP file to my SD card. But, I don't see the "sd card" option in the store. BTW, I have restarted the phone twice. Still, I don't see the "sd card" option.



1. No. You need strictly WiFi for that. Period.
2. Hard luck. Better install directly from the Store.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

If any of you have major problems after updating to wp8.1 dev preview, know that you can re-flash your phone ROMs back to wp8.0 black + gdr3 using nokia recovery tool.

Shown here: *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515453


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i am not having any major issues. although video and music have gone subpar. battery drains quickly especially while using whatsapp through wifi.
wifi range sometime varies from high to low even if the mobile is near the modem..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The sheer amount of bugs and breakdowns I've seen reported over at wpcentral alone makes me shudder... I already have a bad battery life on my 520. Cant imagine what will happen if i update it now lol.... But nevertheless, if you feel that you should go back to 8.0 then you can. Although i take no responsibility if you brick your phone....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The sheer amount of bugs and breakdowns I've seen reported over at wpcentral alone makes me shudder... I already have a bad battery life on my 520. Cant imagine what will happen if i update it now lol.... But nevertheless, if you feel that you should go back to 8.0 then you can. Although i take no responsibility if you brick your phone....



i dont wanna go back until and unless some extreme thing happens to my phone. i am happy till now except some hiccups which can be tolerated...


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I updated my Lumia 920 to 8.1 Developer Preview day before yesterday. Have been running it for 24+ hours and these are the problems I faced:
(please note that this might not be the case with everyone, just a personal experience)

Overall sluggishness of menus, notifications and the top bar crashes from time to time and magically "appears" and disappear. The lock screen can freeze upto 2/3 seconds if the screen went off automatically (mine was set to 3 minutes) and if it requires a pin. The Games hub is a mess, all my games are now listed among the applications and none seems to be found in collections inside the hub. Video (the music+video hub was split into individual applications) seems aesthetic but is *very* laggy. The Phone application is also slower, but is now more convenient than before with speed dial and a better UX. People hub no longer syncs with Facebook/twitter to have all contacts listed, which is a plus for me but all the pictures are now messed up and very low resolution images exist in place. Whatsapp notifications had the option of not showing the message in the band, which it still does but when you open the notification (slide down from top), it shows every message that was delivered after the app was suspended. The back button no more terminates the application but rather suspends it, which is annoying for me as I  have to look every time if the thing is still running in background. Internet explorer now seems to have YouTube HTML5 ready, but I didn't get to see any embedded videos play that way. During the 24hr period, I had to fully charge the phone 4 times (although I used a non-Nokia issued 1.5A charger). Cortana, the assistant seems to be great at the moment but I couldn't reproduce the results I saw others demo with. The store is now organized and better but the sluggishness of the OS seems to ruin it.
I hope these are things that would come along the beta tag and since this is a direct Microsoft patch and not a Nokia optimized version, I'd say we should wait for the actual release to happen and not rely on this release for any performance benchmarking.

I purchased the Lumia a little over a year ago and was a developer from the start. This is by far the largest update I have seen and it might be the case that they are still improving, adding and optimizing features and functionalities. It is too early to comment on performance but these are the issues I came to know in the last day. Will update you guys with more info as they pop up.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> I updated my Lumia 920 to 8.1 Developer Preview day before yesterday. Have been running it for 24+ hours and these are the problems I faced:
> (please note that this might not be the case with everyone, just a personal experience)
> 
> Overall sluggishness of menus, notifications and the top bar crashes from time to time and magically "appears" and disappear. The lock screen can freeze upto 2/3 seconds if the screen went off automatically (mine was set to 3 minutes) and if it requires a pin. The Games hub is a mess, all my games are now listed among the applications and none seems to be found in collections inside the hub. Video (the music+video hub was split into individual applications) seems aesthetic but is *very* laggy. The Phone application is also slower, but is now more convenient than before with speed dial and a better UX. People hub no longer syncs with Facebook/twitter to have all contacts listed, which is a plus for me but all the pictures are now messed up and very low resolution images exist in place. Whatsapp notifications had the option of not showing the message in the band, which it still does but when you open the notification (slide down from top), it shows every message that was delivered after the app was suspended. The back button no more terminates the application but rather suspends it, which is annoying for me as I  have to look every time if the thing is still running in background. Internet explorer now seems to have YouTube HTML5 ready, but I didn't get to see any embedded videos play that way. During the 24hr period, I had to fully charge the phone 4 times (although I used a non-Nokia issued 1.5A charger). Cortana, the assistant seems to be great at the moment but I couldn't reproduce the results I saw others demo with. The store is now organized and better but the sluggishness of the OS seems to ruin it.
> ...



You should not be worried about that, just let the phone handle it. Thats the whole philosophy of WP. Get in. Get it done. Get out. Forget it.
Just thought I'd mention this.

BTW, I seem to be the only one that doesnt  have any battery issues. Using the app Insider, I see that my battery longevity has surely not taken a more than 10% or so hit. Which is expected since the update is new and I have been using the phone more to try all the things out.


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Oh yeah, my bad. I actually meant it just for Whatsapp, not all the applications. WP is by far the best I've seen in handling background tasks; I agree.


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

There are lot of users in wpcentral complaining on the preview update, especially on the battery/xbox music/games under menu, etc., 
Also with this preview, there are more apps pouring in WP store from devs. 

So far, the preview is both good and bad.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

the keyboard is awesome... the wordflow keyboard works excellent.


----------



## Shah (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> 1. No. You need strictly WiFi for that. Period.
> 2. Hard luck. *Better install directly from the Store.*



I have to pay 1200INR/annum to put my app in store. So, No. Anyway, I got it working.


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Mine's a dreamspark dev account and it was free to create. IIRC, you can put up to 10 apps on the store with it (Free ones).


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> During the 24hr period, I had to fully charge the phone 4 times (although I used a non-Nokia issued 1.5A charger)


You checked this?

*www.wpcentral.com/background-tasks-not-removed-windows-phone-81


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

bloody 8.1 .... my 920 just got bricked... hard reset is not working.....


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> You checked this?
> 
> *www.wpcentral.com/background-tasks-not-removed-windows-phone-81



Nice!

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> bloody 8.1 .... my 920 just got bricked... hard reset is not working.....



Did it brick during the update? If so, chances are the battery drained out. Just charge it for ~2 hours(plug it in) and see if it makes any difference...
My battery went from 98% to 6% once the update finished...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I've updated 3 days ago... it just died.. battery was at 80%

- - - Updated - - -

Everybody... this is a buggy update.
Do not update to 8.1  right now. Please wait for a few more bug fix updates.


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Do note that, there is *NO WAY BACK* to 8.0. Once you have updated, you'll have to live with it till the next dev update or the proprietary release...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

exactly, no way back... this is the last of my dev previews


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

updating eats up battery quick. so be it on the wall until update is finished. [MENTION=9935]ssk_the_gr8[/MENTION]
check here also
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515453


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Turn off your phone via battery removal. Reinsert battery.

1. Press and hold vol down while you connect it to a charger until you see an exclamation mark.

2. Press in this order: Vol up, vol down, power, vol down.

3. Your phone should reset and reboot. Could take a long time but it should get you back to the gears screen.

If the above steps don't work, i don't know what will.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Also, there IS a way to restore wp8.0 via NSU for retail.

The link which *rijinpk1* gave. That is the way to re-flash your ROMs.


----------



## NL520 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

fortunately my phone is working faster after update, no hiccups yet, no battery issue (actually during the quiet hours it takes just 5% battery for 8 hours), developer updates have been good for me


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Thanks Gaurav. But even connecting to computer didn't help.
Kept trying to hard reset... And after nth try for hard reset it switched on. That was a few hours of panic.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So, your phone works now?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah it does


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> bloody 8.1 .... my 920 just got bricked... hard reset is not working.....


Bricked in the sense - it's not even powering on after the update or unusable itself?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> Nice!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You updated without an active power from the the wall socket. Seriously ??


----------



## hsr (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> You updated without an active power from the the wall socket. Seriously ??



I like to live a dangerous life 


And yes, there are ways to "restore" the phone using the Care Suite and ROM flash but that would mean losing all data?


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> I like to live a dangerous life
> 
> 
> And yes, there are ways to "restore" the phone using the Care Suite and ROM flash but that would mean losing all data?


Absolutely.


----------



## hsr (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Update: Seems like Asia won't be having the fully fledged Cortana until 2015. You can only use it like the speech recognition in Windows, to launch applications and call people.
Source


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Bricked in the sense - it's not even powering on after the update or unusable itself?






Bricked means that it is not powering on


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> Update: Seems like Asia won't be having the fully fledged Cortana until 2015. You can only use it like the speech recognition in Windows, to launch applications and call people.
> Source


Cortana Bhabhi, when it is getting released in india..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Bhabi se kam nahi hoga, ma'am bolo...


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

If you're jealous of big clock tile from HTC 8S, try this on Nokia WPs. .
*www.wpcentral.com/pin-big-old-clock-your-start-screen-clock-hub

_(Only works on WP8.1)_


----------



## YoungWolf (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Updated to 8.1(on the htc 8s) day before yesterday and it is working like a dream. First thing I did was move all apps to SD card since I had only 2mb of internal memory left.
Things I noticed.
1. Initially I thought the battery performance had become a lot worse but that problem solved itself. Now my phone is back to normal(maybe a little more power hungry - but not by much).
2. The interface is still fast but some particular apps(which were directly updated) have become a bit laggy(nothing I cant live with), namely - Internet Explorer now take maybe a few microseconds more to open and close tabs, the music hub(while aesthetically pleasing) takes a bit longer to load all my songs, the Video hub likewise is laggy(this seems to be the worst one - thankfully I dont use it all that much).
3. Phone heats up and uses the battery at a much faster rate if you are using the swipe keyboard(which works wonderfully, I might add)

All these are the apps and features which are new and since this is a developer preview I expected some minor issues - no doubt the music and video apps will soon be getting updates to fix their issues(like the games app is getting currently). And the other issues will probably work out when HTC officially releases the firmware update for WP 8.1 in the coming months. 
My personal experience of using 8.1 has been pretty nice - Am very glad I updated and kudos to MS for allowing early access to the update and for making a gorgeous OS even better looking(the transparent tiles look amazing).


----------



## hsr (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Update:

The games hub was updated last night and currently lists my games there, xbox seems to work fine and the Avatar now has a WP to his hand.
Video & music apps are now significantly faster, with the music hub having an option to disable listing on online services.
The battery issues seemed to be my whatsapp draining a huge amount of it and not actually the phone's fault.

There is one grave issue, however. Even if the phone is pin locked, you can open the notification bar and toggle whatever you have put there as shortcuts. This would also mean a stranger picking up your phone and reading through the last 10 notifications (which includes your private sms/chat/email/whatsapp)!

Issues:


Spoiler






hsr said:


> I updated my Lumia 920 to 8.1 Developer Preview day before yesterday. Have been running it for 24+ hours and these are the problems I faced:
> (please note that this might not be the case with everyone, just a personal experience)
> 
> Overall sluggishness of menus, notifications and the top bar crashes from time to time and magically "appears" and disappear. The lock screen can freeze upto 2/3 seconds if the screen went off automatically (mine was set to 3 minutes) and if it requires a pin. The Games hub is a mess, all my games are now listed among the applications and none seems to be found in collections inside the hub. Video (the music+video hub was split into individual applications) seems aesthetic but is *very* laggy. The Phone application is also slower, but is now more convenient than before with speed dial and a better UX. People hub no longer syncs with Facebook/twitter to have all contacts listed, which is a plus for me but all the pictures are now messed up and very low resolution images exist in place. Whatsapp notifications had the option of not showing the message in the band, which it still does but when you open the notification (slide down from top), it shows every message that was delivered after the app was suspended. The back button no more terminates the application but rather suspends it, which is annoying for me as I  have to look every time if the thing is still running in background. Internet explorer now seems to have YouTube HTML5 ready, but I didn't get to see any embedded videos play that way. During the 24hr period, I had to fully charge the phone 4 times (although I used a non-Nokia issued 1.5A charger). Cortana, the assistant seems to be great at the moment but I couldn't reproduce the results I saw others demo with. The store is now organized and better but the sluggishness of the OS seems to ruin it.
> ...






Note that I have never owned an Android phone (never will), so these are not comparisons to what exists today as "standards". I say these because I feel they could be improved and not because it's ****. You can confidently upgrade to 8.1, my issues are probably rare and might not be the same with yours. L520 seems to have no performance issues as of now.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Good to know.


----------



## hsr (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Do we have a "must have Windows phone apps" kind of thread here on TDF?


----------



## Shah (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> Do we have a "must have Windows phone apps" kind of thread here on TDF?



Yes. A simple search would have done the job.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/173439-must-have-apps-games-windows-phone.html


----------



## hsr (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Yes. A simple search would have done the job.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/173439-must-have-apps-games-windows-phone.html



Thanks, I couldn't get it from the forum search bar 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and the boot image is the Windows 8 logo now, not "Windows Phone"


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

There is an option to disable notification bar if the phone is locked. I think that's what you want [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]


----------



## hsr (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Saw that, but it doesn't do anything!


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> Saw that, but it doesn't do anything!



It does. Untick "Show notifications when the screen is locked" under  notifications+actions and set a password/pin for unlock under "lockscreen". Then you cant do anything with the notification bar from the lock screen. The only thing you can do is pull it down partially to see the status of the 4 quick aceess button. No notifications show up.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

few issues on software side..
office has now options to view documents stored on sd card in addition to the phone memory. but to my  surprise, i am unable click on sd card option in office *after* saving some files onto the sd card document folder!! actually , i am able to click, but nothing happens.
if battery saver is enabled with the option "now until next charge", there is a symbol appears on battery bar. but it is not filled full even if the battery is at 100%. it looks like some battery has been already used.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

camera app crashes and pink stuff and scan lines from time to time(unpredictable and random) otherwise good
anyone had luck downgrading?


----------



## hsr (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> It does. Untick "Show notifications when the screen is locked" under  notifications+actions and set a password/pin for unlock under "lockscreen". Then you cant do anything with the notification bar from the lock screen. The only thing you can do is pull it down partially to see the status of the 4 quick aceess button. No notifications show up.



I did that, but it still shows my e-mail notifications there. Must be a bug then, all the others seems to go; this is weird!


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Good you didnt update... all us impatient folks are paying for it. I was using a 720 on WP 8.0 and I actually was missing the smooth feel.
> 8.1 is a brilliant update but it is beta. It definitely stutters at time. I'm on a 920 and I can only imagine people on 520's.
> 
> Everybody should at least wait for a few bug fix updates before going for 8.1



actually no,my 820 and 720 run it equally fast(or slow at times), ram and cpu doesnt make a difference its a buggy release


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> I did that, but it still shows my e-mail notifications there. Must be a bug then, all the others seems to go; this is weird!



no problem with my phone either. action center only shows the 4 quick setting button and nothing else.
tried after restarting??


----------



## hsr (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The 512MB 1GB war is just for the Games. Why do you think Nokia is going to release yet another phone(630) that's on a quad core but only 512MB ram?

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> no problem with my phone either. action center only shows the 4 quick setting button and nothing else.
> tried after restarting??



Ah yes, it's fine now... How silly!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I don't think so


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Finally installed the preview update, after constant-interruptions from morning.
Now, installing the update takes more time..  :/

Waiting for the completion..


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I don't think so





kkn13 said:


> actually no,my 820 and 720 run it equally fast(or slow at times), ram and cpu doesnt make a difference its a buggy release



I agree with [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] here. I think this is just a buggy release and got not much to do with ram - want proof ? See how hot the back get when you run the music hub or cortana - thats CPU being stressed. Further, the beta is largely good, only a few teething issues, afterall its only a beta. The only app thats probably on the limit with the L520 is the awesome Nokia camera.


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

After updating to 8.1, i moved the apps/games to SD card and did a hard reset. 
When i opened the SD card, the apps/games are moved to "Others" in SD card and not able to restore


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> After updating to 8.1, i moved the apps/games to SD card and did a hard reset.
> When i opened the SD card, the apps/games are moved to "Others" in SD card and not able to restore



ooh thats tough luck!! this is what i did- 
1.backup everything to pc(pics,songs,videos etc)
2.remove memory card 
3.hard reset 
4.format memory card in pc , then format in storage sense
it cleared a lot of other for me
try it out might help you 

- - - Updated - - -

the issues i faced seem to have dissappeared other than the mail crash bug otherwise battery life , camera issues etc have all gone , dunno why but its more or less stable now


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> ooh thats tough luck!! this is what i did-
> 1.backup everything to pc(pics,songs,videos etc)
> 2.remove memory card
> 3.hard reset
> ...


 [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]'s issue is not "others" his issue is more that he cannot get those apps back like he was expecting to.

WP has always been a bit temperamental - remember the battery life bug, where brand new the handsets have terrible battery backup and the issue disappears completely in a couple of weeks ?


----------



## hsr (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah, almost all of mine are non existent now except for the slightly lagging animations.

Did anyone notice a font (font size?) change for the menus and text?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]'s issue is not "others" his issue is more that he cannot get those apps back like he was expecting to.
> 
> WP has always been a bit temperamental - remember the battery life bug, where brand new the handsets have terrible battery backup and the issue disappears completely in a couple of weeks ?



ohh okk i thought he wanted to clear the other storage
WP has usually been stable for me from WP8 GDR1(Apollo),the battery life didnt change except for wp8.1s first 2-3 days where it was running hot and buggy etc,now all of a sudden all those issues went


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Wow. And its bricked again!


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> @Flash's issue is not "others" his issue is more that he cannot get those apps back like he was expecting to.
> 
> WP has always been a bit temperamental - remember the battery life bug, where brand new the handsets have terrible battery backup and the issue disappears completely in a couple of weeks ?


Exactly. Reinstalled all apps/games again :/
Only thing that made happy was 0-other storage size, because of hard reset 

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Wow. And its bricked again!


You installed the update for Cortona?


----------



## hsr (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You *won't* get Cortana (as far as I know) in India...


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> You *won't* get Cortana (as far as I know) in India...


Yes, unless one changes the phone/regional settings to U.S.


----------



## hsr (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I've changed it and still doesn't have Cortana babhi. Just that I can long press the search key and hear her say "Sorry, I didn't understand you."...
before update
- - - Updated - - -

Update: Removed English UK and English India from the languages list (never used it, US was always default) in settings and a new update is being downloaded. Fingers crossed!

- - - Updated - - -

Aww yisssss! I haz Cortana and she's sexy!


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> Aww yisssss! I haz Cortana and she's sexy!


Sweet night..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Wow. And its bricked again!



how did u downgrade? pls post the steps


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> how did u downgrade? pls post the steps



here is a way.
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515453

- - - Updated - - -

but he hasn't mentioned that he has downgraded it.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> here is a way.
> *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515453
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



i tried this but it didnt work , getting different errors each time,spent 3 days trying to downgrade then gave up


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> i tried this but it didnt work , getting different errors each time,spent 3 days trying to downgrade then gave up



what problems are you facing with 8.1 preview update??


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> i tried this but it didnt work , getting different errors each time,spent 3 days trying to downgrade then gave up


Just go with the flow. What're the problem you're facing?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

low battery life,camera and mail app crashes, now im sticking to wp8.1 as these issues are random and i gave up downgrading


----------



## hsr (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Low battery might not be the fault of the OS actually. I had the same problems at first, go to your Battery app and see which programs are allowed in background. Disable everything you don't want. If you don't get emails that often then I'd disable that too (I  have 6 configured running in bg and without any troubles). Whatsapp, Hike, Skype and other messengers are the most battery hungry applications  and  especially on WiFi.
After the update to 8.1, NFC seems to be turned on so check for that. Don't use the phone Camera, use Nokia Camera.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> Low battery might not be the fault of the OS actually. I had the same problems at first, go to your Battery app and see which programs are allowed in background. Disable everything you don't want. If you don't get emails that often then I'd disable that too (I  have 6 configured running in bg and without any troubles). Whatsapp, Hike, Skype and other messengers are the most battery hungry applications  and  especially on WiFi.
> After the update to 8.1, NFC seems to be turned on so check for that. Don't use the phone Camera, use Nokia Camera.



i already do the steps u mentioned since the amber update days but 8.1 really has battery life problems 
hopefully the next update to 8.1 dev preview will fix it


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I tried cortona, but there's no much work for her in India. 
So, reverted back.. 

But, it's good though.. 
Actually it's not a drawback - Location should be always ON, if you want to use Cortona..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I did not downgrade...I'm disabling background apps... uninsinstalled all new apps... trying to figure out what causes the issue


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[YOUTUBE]xbzhhS8y3OQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> I tried cortona, but there's no much work for her in India.
> So, reverted back..
> 
> But, it's good though..
> Actually it's not a drawback - Location should be always ON, if you want to use Cortona..



it is cortana 
the "quite hours " feature is very good and is managed by cortana.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[MENTION=9935]ssk_the_gr8[/MENTION] Spam at the second post above mine. Ninja'ed ?

Btw, the report post button is broken, takes me to a page that says I dont have permissions to view it.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Need a few answers guys 

1) Does lumia 525 have double tap to wake and glance screen ? If not which is the cheapest lumia with these features (625?)
2)Does installing apps via xap file from sd card require internet connection?
3)Are there any browser available that work good on EDGE like opera mini in other platforms ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## rdx_halo (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



nikufellow said:


> Need a few answers guys
> 
> 1) Does lumia 525 have double tap to wake and glance screen ? If not which is the cheapest lumia with these features (625?)
> 2)Does installing apps via xap file from sd card require internet connection?
> ...



1) Double tap > Yes, Glance > No
2) Yes
3) Yes, use UC browser. 

One advice: Go for Moto G or wait for Moto E which will be around 9-10 thousand. Windows 8 or 8.1 has a lot of bugs and requires to reset phone several time. So for the time being look for alternatives. I'm a fellow Lumia 520 user and I have faced some serious bugs in software like duplicating files, no detection of files in SD card (card itself is detected), no independent control of music player volume and phone ring volume etc. Lumia phone hardware is premium but software in still buggy.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> 1) Double tap > Yes, Glance > No
> 2) Yes
> 3) Yes, use UC browser.
> 
> One advice: Go for Moto G or wait for Moto E which will be around 9-10 thousand. Windows 8 or 8.1 has a lot of bugs and requires to reset phone several time. So for the time being look for alternatives. I'm a fellow Lumia 520 user and I have faced some serious bugs in software like duplicating files, no detection of files in SD card (card itself is detected), no independent control of music player volume and phone ring volume etc. Lumia phone hardware is premium but software in still buggy.



Please don't give wrong advice. Windows phone 8 after GDR3 is not buggy. Never faced any issues or phone resets at all. WP8 is the most stable OS out there.
With 8.1 there are issues but it is still not an official release. It's just a developer preview. And the Dev preview will be buggy.

With 8.1 you get data sense with IE 11. It compresses data like opera mini. So you can use IE itself. Also UC browser is definitely an alternative.


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> 1)I have faced some serious bugs in software like duplicating files *(GDR3 resolved those issue. Copy the SD card contents, format it and then copy back. Problem solved for duplicates)*, no detection of files in SD card (card itself is detected) *(Only WP supported formats gets detected)*, no independent control of music player volume and phone ring volume etc *(WP8.1 got separate controls for both apps and ringer)*. Lumia phone hardware is premium but software in still buggy *(premium?? you mean the aesthetic looks, coz WP8 is the only OS which works perfectly irrespective of 512MB/1GB RAM)*.


.....


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

thanks [MENTION=9935]ssk_the_gr8[/MENTION] and [MENTION=148475]rdx_halo[/MENTION]

Liked the glance feature very much from videos - is there any sub 20k lumia having that feature . Was considering 525 eventhough i have a budget od 20k as calling music and browsing are my only use,i rarely even use camera but saw a few YouTube videos on glance feature and i really like it so considering spending a bit more plus if i can get a better screens than that on 525 that would be a bonus .


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> 1) Double tap > Yes, Glance > No
> 2) Yes
> 3) Yes, use UC browser.
> 
> One advice: Go for Moto G or wait for Moto E which will be around 9-10 thousand. *Windows 8 or 8.1 has a lot of bugs* and requires to reset phone several time. So for the time being look for alternatives. I'm a fellow Lumia 520 user and I have faced some *serious bugs in software* like duplicating files, *no detection of files in SD card* (card itself is detected), no independent control of music player volume and phone ring volume *etc*. Lumia phone hardware is premium but software in *still buggy*.



Please let us know what they are. I want to know what I missed.
Before you plan to go and say it's your phone's problem, I'd like to do that and you say the *OS* is buggy not the phone. Not having a separate music and ringer volume is NOT a bug but a feature limitation.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> [YOUTUBE]xbzhhS8y3OQ[/YOUTUBE]



thanks but it doesnt work , it says no software packages available 

- - - Updated - - -



rdx_halo said:


> 1) Double tap > Yes, Glance > No
> 2) Yes
> 3) Yes, use UC browser.
> 
> One advice: Go for Moto G or wait for Moto E which will be around 9-10 thousand. Windows 8 or 8.1 has a lot of bugs and requires to reset phone several time. So for the time being look for alternatives. I'm a fellow Lumia 520 user and I have faced some serious bugs in software like duplicating files, no detection of files in SD card (card itself is detected), no independent control of music player volume and phone ring volume etc. Lumia phone hardware is premium but software in still buggy.



what rubbish!! wp8.1 is near perfect


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am a 525 user and wp8.1 works perfectly. No single issue till now. Only the music and games app are a bit buggy.


----------



## rdx_halo (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> Please let us know what they are. I want to know what I missed.
> Before you plan to go and say it's your phone's problem, I'd like to do that and you say the *OS* is buggy not the phone. Not having a separate music and ringer volume is NOT a bug but a feature limitation.



Biggest bug is that > music and photo duplication, I have wasted countless hours on various forum and followed every steps. But ultimately, no final solution. Just google > duplicate files in Lumia

Then another problem> after formatting SD card contents(Music, Videos, Pics) when I copy the files again in phone, they aren't showing in phone. It started to happen randomly since last week. The card is being detected by the device but the contents in [Music, Videos, pictures] aren't shown up. This is also a fairly common problem as lots of users are reporting online.

This two serious problem has made me think twice for my next mobile purchase. Because Microsoft has not accepted these bugs officially and made no effort to fix them in either Black Amber or 8.1 update.


Bizarre ‘Other’ storage filling up

My phone suffers from a flaw in the WP8 system which caused the available storage to gradually fill up. In the Settings > Phone storage and tap on the bar to get a breakdown of categories and see how much space music and videos, pictures, apps, and system are taking up. There’s also an ‘other’ category which covers attachments from emails, app & game data, and other temporary files. Unfortunately, this category fills up and there is no way of clearing it out without wiping the phone.


I know bug is an inherent nature of any software and I can live with some, I have lived through Windows 98, xp bugs. But when bugs become a real hindrance in a device's feature, then its time to think about alternatives. Android has their share of bugs also, but THEY DON'T CRIPPLE THE PHONE AT-LEAST.


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> Biggest bug is that > music and photo duplication, I have wasted countless hours on various forum and followed every steps. But ultimately, no final solution. Just google > duplicate files in Lumia
> 
> Then another problem> after formatting SD card contents(Music, Videos, Pics) aren't showing in phone. It started to happen randomly since last week. The card is being detected by the device but the contents in [Music, Videos, pictures] aren't shown up. This is also a fairly common problem as lots of users are reporting online.
> 
> *This two serious problem* has made me think twice for my next mobile purchase. Because Microsoft has not accepted these bugs officially and made no effort to fix them in either Black Amber or 8.1 update.



So now it's 2 bugs.



> *after formatting* SD card contents(Music, Videos, Pics) aren't showing in phone


They are not supposed to, if they do THEN it is a bug.

This WILL fix your media duplication
Besides, your content aren't duplicated. Only the listing are.


> I have wasted countless hours on various forum and followed every steps


Took me 5 minutes.

I don't think these issues would persist on 8.1, speculation should be presented as speculation not facts that can mislead someone. Next time, post some sources.


----------



## rdx_halo (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

tanmaymohan what bugs are you facing in music and games app? please share....

- - - Updated - - -

after formatting SD card contents(Music, Videos, Pics) aren't showing in phone  its a typo, I think you get the idea.

Next time, post some sources. 
I'm not writing a PhD Thesis with citations and references .... People with common sense can differentiate  speculation from fact.


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

They have already been posted. 8.1 is a Beta update, it IS SUPPOSED to be buggy. OEM and Nokia firmware has not been released for 8.1.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



nikufellow said:


> thanks @ssk_the_gr8 and @rdx_halo
> 
> Liked the glance feature very much from videos - is there any sub 20k lumia having that feature . Was considering 525 eventhough i have a budget od 20k as calling music and browsing are my only use,i rarely even use camera but saw a few YouTube videos on glance feature and i really like it so considering spending a bit more plus if i can get a better screens than that on 525 that would be a bonus .



Lumia 820 if you manage to get one
It has glance as well as an AMOLED display


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> tanmaymohan what bugs are you facing in music and games app? please share....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You copied via an SD card reader I hope, not the phone attached to PC method ?

I had this exact issue in Music hub, but its long gone - AFTER I manually deleted and re-copied my collection with the "black" firmware installed.

The Black firmware doesnt fix the issue if its already present, only prevents it from reccurring.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[MENTION=144597]nikufellow[/MENTION]
yeah, i was going to recommend it too... 820 around 20k will be the price.. or if you are ok with phablets... 1320 .. for 19k on snapdeal


----------



## hsr (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[MENTION=148475]rdx_halo[/MENTION] as long as it is your "opinion" I would never care to correct you. You have the obligation to provide sources if you make statements such as the ones you have posted and suggest something entirely out of context. PhD or not, providing sources only solidifies your argument be it for any matter. Typos are spelling mistakes/missing words.

He was asking for a Lumia series phone with the said features. You were on the path of derailing/hijacking the thread by suggesting him an Android (this is a windows phone thread).


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> [MENTION=148475]rdx_halo[/MENTION] as long as it is your "opinion" I would never care to correct you. You have the obligation to provide sources if you make statements such as the ones you have posted and suggest something entirely out of context. PhD or not, providing sources only solidifies your argument be it for any matter. Typos are spelling mistakes/missing words.
> 
> He was asking for a Lumia series phone with the said features. You were on the path of derailing/hijacking the thread by suggesting him an Android (this is a windows phone thread).


 [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] , [MENTION=148475]rdx_halo[/MENTION] has been here for quite some time and seems to have been that one unfortunate guy who has the bad luck of having a poor experience. Or thats what I know. Remember him deperately pingin about some time ago about the same on this/L520 thread.


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> @hsr , @rdx_halo has been here for quite some time and seems to have been that one unfortunate guy who has the bad luck of having a poor experience. Or thats what I know. Remember him deperately pingin about some time ago about the same on this/L520 thread.




Btw, reg that duplicates issue this is what i did (before the first OTA update):
1. Backup the SD contents.
2. Hard reset the phone.
3. Put the SD to phone, and format it.
4. Connect the phone, and copy the contents to SD. 
5. Problem solved.

- - - Updated - - -

It's happening, finally! :/

*www.techtimes.com/articles/5872/20...crosoft-mobile-april-25-what-happens-next.htm


----------



## hsr (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yeah, I got an official announcement email a while ago, but.. Nokia..


----------



## Flash (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Rejoice....

*www.wpcentral.com/comment/875557

- - - Updated - - -

Cortana is not alone: 

*leonzandman.com/2014/04/22/hacking-cortana-meet-all-of-cortanas-personas/


----------



## RichardKa (Apr 25, 2014)

*at vasotlichnyysayt*

Oh, thank you, very interesting information


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*Make hay while the sun shines!!*

*www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/rabbids-big-bang/31a24b4b-029a-4a95-a7cd-c9ef95fd2986


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any possible date of Lumia 930 release in india? Its european release is said to be June. But June could also mean last week of June. Does it mean that we have to wait till August? This 2 month wait is already hurting me and 4 month will kill everyone.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well stupid marketing policy. A phone announced in early April and release in June is already late. And as you said they said June, so it could be first June or last, if it's last then in India it's July. More than two months that is, horrible.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

yeah i am getting tired of waiting, i love my 720 but i want something flashier soon, something to make my iphone touting friends even more jealous


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



whatthefrak said:


> Well stupid marketing policy. A phone announced in early April and release in June is already late. And as you said they said June, so it could be first June or last, if it's last then in India it's July. More than two months that is, horrible.



I remember, Lumia 920 was launched on November 2012, but was launched in indian on 11th Jan 2013. Lumia 1520 was launched on November 2013, but came in india on Last week of December 2013. So if Lumia 930 is launched on Last week of June, we might have to wait till August, which is horrible


----------



## Shah (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Updating to WP8.1 

(The first thing I am doing after I got a broadband connection  )


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I hope you have a good experience


----------



## Shah (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I hope you have a good experience





My 520 is faster after the update. Everything is great except the music and video apps. The music+videos in WP8 was far better in my opinion


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ How's your battery drain?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> My 520 is faster after the update. Everything is great except the music and video apps. The music+videos in WP8 was far better in my opinion



they are now apps.. so you can expect fast updates to them... this is the good part


----------



## himanshu_game (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nex Xbox Music app update coming in 2 weeks with lots of new features.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> My 520 is faster after the update. Everything is great except the music and video apps. The music+videos in WP8 was far better in my opinion



You can still get it (although dont tap on the vlume ba to get back) 

*www.wpcentral.com/bring-back-old-Xbox-Music-Windows-Phone-81

I am using it now and its great - almost like the old days 

The next pet complaint is how they ruined the caret (keyboard) 

- - - Updated - - -



himanshu_game said:


> Nex Xbox Music app update coming in 2 weeks with lots of new features.



Source? And what new features?

I dont care much for features, usability still is the top priority for me, personally. Usability first, features next.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

In release v2.5.2842  you will find:
 •Numerous stability fixes, including many of the reported black screens
 •
Full Cortana integration including playing Playlists by name

•
UI Polish to improve animations and transitions between UI views

•
Improved messaging for encountered errors, such as unplayable content in collections




Some of what is targeted for the series of coming releases:


•
Continued focus on Stability and Performance improvements

•
Background initial sync of local and cloud content (Note:  This had been targeted for the last store update, but we pushed it out one more release to do some additional testing)

•
Fast Forward/Rewind by sliding progress bar in a song

•
UX layouts on buttons and metadata in now playing to better utilize space and make for better interaction

•
Support for large play queue(including playlist) greater than 100 songs

•
Improved load times for long lists through better list virtualization

•
Swipe Gesture to Advance on Now Playing 

•
Live Tile and Transparent Tile support

•
Design & Layout improvements to get you to your content faster 

•
Kids Corner support

•
UX improvements (Search result grouping, creating new Radio Stations, improved Network status messages, Blue UI language alignment, and more)




The next Store release of the Music App is coming within the next 2 weeks.

Source- 
*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/winpho...review-v/2482b339-79d4-4d71-ac1c-2413fe12bffd


----------



## Shah (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> ^ How's your battery drain?



I don't see a change in my battery life. It's more or less the same. BTW, I have NextGen, WhatsApp and Messenger running in the background.




pranav0091 said:


> You can still get it (although dont tap on the vlume ba to get back)
> 
> *www.wpcentral.com/bring-back-old-Xbox-Music-Windows-Phone-81
> 
> ...


Will check that out app. Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> The next pet complaint is how they ruined the caret (keyboard)
> 
> .



what is wrong with the keyboard? it has got even better with wordflow.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> what is wrong with the keyboard? it has got even better with wordflow.



Its a pain to move the caret (or cursor as some call it) between letters, that is if you can get it properly selected without having to squint and poke like a neurosurgeon. WP 8 version had a long press mode where the caret floated above the fingers and it was seriously the best implementation I had seen yet. WP 8.1 switches to the Android way of doing things and its a massive step backwards in usability.

This  video:-
*www.wpcentral.com/new-word-flow-keyboard-caret-windows-phone-81 
explains the whole process. Despite calling the new method an improvement look how the preseter fumbles far more with the WP 8.1 version of caret. I have had to get used to it, but I still positively hate it. In apps like Facebook as soon as your comment has crossed the default size, the present keyboard implementation of the caret becomes unusable for any edits 

When it comes to keyboard caret implementation, WP 8.0 >>> WP 8.1

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> In release v2.5.2842  you will find:
> 
> The next Store release of the Music App is coming within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I was aware of that, I thought this was something else. I already have that version of the app and the improvements are only marginal. The performance is still incredibly sluggish.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Its a pain to move the caret (or cursor as some call it) between letters, that is if you can get it properly selected without having to squint and poke like a neurosurgeon. WP 8 version had a long press mode where the caret floated above the fingers and it was seriously the best implementation I had seen yet. WP 8.1 switches to the Android way of doing things and its a massive step backwards in usability.
> 
> This  video:-
> *www.wpcentral.com/new-word-flow-keyboard-caret-windows-phone-81
> ...



even i used to have problem to reach in the midst of a word. but ,now i am ok and it is fine to move between characters easily. it is just that you need to get used to it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> even i used to have problem to reach in the midst of a word. but ,now i am ok and it is fine to move between characters easily. it is just that you need to get used to it.



Have you used the WP8.0 version a lot (long press and wait for hovering caret) ?
Because this is a definite downgrade. I can get used to it, but that is not how I am going to like it :>


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Have you used the WP8.0 version a lot (long press and wait for hovering caret) ?
> Because this is a definite downgrade. I can get used to it, but that is not how I am going to like it :>



yups. in windows phone 8.1, you can reach wherever you want even without wasting time for long press. I dont know about when it exceeds character limit as you have mentioned since i haven't come across it. but i felt it is better than previous versions.


----------



## rdx_halo (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I wonder why Windows Phone 8.1’s Cortana not coming to India until 2015 ? Why India has this particular restriction ? Any reason ?


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Cortona is beta, as of now and she's work fine with US accent.
For Indian accent, she has to grow atleast for an year


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I prefer the 8.1 caret to 8's . Different strokes for different folks. I guess.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> I wonder why Windows Phone 8.1’s Cortana not coming to India until 2015 ? Why India has this particular restriction ? Any reason ?



Speech recognition is signal processing. Accent matters a lot to the final accuracy. Thats why the delay.


----------



## rdx_halo (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

When will the non-developers phone will get 8.1 windows mobile update in India ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> When will the non-developers phone will get 8.1 windows mobile update in India ?



Depends on the phone. I'd think the L520 will have to wait atleast a few months - say November or so.


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, Captain America: TWS is on windows phone, and it works for 512MB too!! 

*www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/captain-america-tws/2e8ba936-ade0-4de3-a548-b1f1aaa34f5a


----------



## rdx_halo (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I played it, boring to some extent. I like Asphalt 8: Airborne.


----------



## hsr (May 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'm glad to say that ALL of the issues I posted earlier are now non existent and the phone is smoother and faster now. I hope the Nokia-OEM gets an early release!


----------



## kkn13 (May 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> I'm glad to say that ALL of the issues I posted earlier are now non existent and the phone is smoother and faster now. I hope the Nokia-OEM gets an early release!






Same with me , initially I had a whole load of issues but within a week they disappeared for some reason
Any idea when the "bugfix release" will be? It should have come out this week I heard


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Cortona users, beware!!

*www.theregister.co.uk/2014/04/25/windows_phone_cortana_not_allowed_near_children_but_its_not_alone/

- - - Updated - - -

Reboot apps, are not working in WP 8.1 :/


----------



## sunil.001 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I've faced only battery draining issue which lasted for only 3-4 days. Now everything is butter smooth on my Lumia 520. 

Now only 3 things are in my wishlist for Window Phone  :
1. File manager (file browser with ability to move, copy, delete files)
2. Reply mail with document (Word, excel, ppt and non recognized file format also) attachment.
3. Share Videos to another mobile (Android, Window phone) through Wifi or Bluetooth

What's your wishlist for next version of Windows Phone (GDR4 or 8.2 or 8.5 whatever they will call) ?


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ As of now, you can use third party apps to do that. Coz, with 8.1 Microsoft opened up API's to access the SD card contents for devs. 
You can try 

1. Aerize explorer or
2. Pocket explorer from the store.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sunil.001 said:


> I've faced only battery draining issue which lasted for only 3-4 days. Now everything is butter smooth on my Lumia 520.
> 
> Now only 3 things are in my wishlist for Window Phone  :
> 1. File manager (file browser with ability to move, copy, delete files)
> ...



you can share videos if they are saved on 'saved pictures' folder and not on videos folder.


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> you can share videos if they are saved on 'saved pictures' folder and not on videos folder.


Only if the video is within 50MB, i guess..


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Only if the video is within 50MB, i guess..



i did not know that. anyway sharing higher sized videos over bluetooth can be troublesome because of the lower speeds.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

We are getting an official file manager from msoft according to joe belfiore on his AMA. Nice!
It will be available by end of this month. Most probably an update to OneDrive to handle phone memory.


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ That's a good news; WP8.1 is going to be the worthy rival of Android & iOS. 
It's time for a change 

Belfiore provided an early look at Microsoft's upcoming file manager app. This is how it will look like....
i hope the smiley on the top-corner refers to Cortona or simply the option to "Customize folder" with custom icon. 


​*www.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2014/05/Windows_Phone_File_manager_Screen.jpg

*www.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2014/05/Windows_Phone_File_Manager_Screenshots.jpg


*Windows Phone chief promises file manager, improved Facebook app*


----------



## sunil.001 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> ^ As of now, you can use third party apps to do that. Coz, with 8.1 Microsoft opened up API's to access the SD card contents for devs.
> You can try
> 
> 1. Aerize explorer or
> 2. Pocket explorer from the store.



Tried Aerize and I'm quite satisfied with it. Thanks for the info.

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> you can share videos if they are saved on 'saved pictures' folder and not on videos folder.



I would like to share file around 1 GB. Anyway, I was unaware of this feature. This would be helpful for some small video clips.
Thanks for the info.

Its time for Windows Phone to give competition to Android in every department.


----------



## hsr (May 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I wouldn't even use WiFi to transfer a 1gb file, unless it's on charging.


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## maverick786us (May 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Good news for Nokia / WP Users. 

- - - Updated - - -

*wmpoweruser.com/microsoft-set-to-launch-the-dual-sim-nokia-lumia-630-in-india-tomorrow/


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 630 launched
Single Sim : 10.5k
Dual Sim : 11.5k


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Though it got dual sim, still it's a crap; L525 with 1GB RAM is better than L630!
512MB was OK when Nokia were entering the WP market and L520 was a hit; But continuing the 512MB legacy even after that, it's dumb.


----------



## maverick786us (May 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any information on launch of 930 in india? Can we expect it to be available on first week of June?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Though it got dual sim, still it's a crap; L525 with 1GB RAM is better than L630!
> 512MB was OK when Nokia were entering the WP market and L520 was a hit; But continuing the 512MB legacy even after that, it's dumb.



well ram is costly so they went 512 mb
and its a brilliant phone for its price of you're not a gamer. you get  quad core at 10.5k and 1830 mah battery. nice.


----------



## sunil.001 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Though it got dual sim, still it's a crap; L525 with 1GB RAM is better than L630!
> 512MB was OK when Nokia were entering the WP market and L520 was a hit; But continuing the 512MB legacy even after that, it's dumb.



 Flash
Quad core with 1 GB RAM would be deadly for Windows Phone. 
I think many people would not mind paying 1K extra for additional RAM.
Now, some popular games are available for 1 GB device only.


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sunil.001 said:


> Flash
> Quad core with 1 GB RAM would be deadly for Windows Phone.
> I think many people would not mind paying 1K extra for additional RAM.
> Now, some popular games are available for 1 GB device only.


Exactly. Gameloft offers some free games along with L630; IMO, most will not work best with 512MB RAM.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Any information on launch of 930 in india? Can we expect it to be available on first week of June?



i heard it is on 24th. not sure of india.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Though it got dual sim, still it's a crap; L525 with 1GB RAM is better than L630!
> 512MB was OK when Nokia were entering the WP market and L520 was a hit; But continuing the 512MB legacy even after that, it's dumb.



it still be cant be called as crappy.  it has 4.5" screen with Corning Gorilla Glass 3 protection and ClearBlack display and that costs. that 10.5k price is justifiable although they could have included 1 gb ram.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I have this weird problem in my Lumia 920, whenever i update to lumia black the native apps wont work and the phoen will freeze frequently, no soft reset will solve the problem. Factory reset is also impossible as "settings" menu wont show up. Now to circumvent this, i have flashed and downgraded to amber and never updated further. I also tested that with GDR3 the problem is still kept away but the moment it updates to full black, the phone just screws up. 

The problem is over the internet, many users are suffering and both  Nokia and MS know about it. 

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2618690

*discussions.nokia.com/t5/Software-...e-Firmware-issue-of-my-Lumia-920/td-p/2353985

But the only problem solution known so far is to replace the phone which am unable to do here in Indonesia simply because the phone i bought is from India. Now my worry is , will the upcoming windows 8.1 update definitely need black update when the official update released? or will it be a totally different update which wont need the black/preview for dev app as its needed now ( for its not official). Any ideas guys?


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sam_738844 said:


> But the only problem solution known so far is to replace the phone which am unable to do here in Indonesia simply because the phone i bought is from India. Now my worry is , will the upcoming windows 8.1 update definitely need black update when the official update released? or will it be a totally different update which wont need the black/preview for dev app as its needed now ( for its not official). Any ideas guys?


Since WP has phase-wise updates, am 90% sure that WP8.1 will need Black update;


----------



## sam_738844 (May 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Since WP has phase-wise updates, am 90% sure that WP8.1 will need Black update;




Dreams shattered, Microsoft and Nokia, i trusted you and you sucked.


----------



## maverick786us (May 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> i heard it is on 24th. not sure of india.



24th May?


----------



## sunil.001 (May 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Please give your valuable vote to this link if you need this feature.
Now, Microsoft is advertising Windows Phone as Business phone but they have missed this feature in 8.1 also.

*windowsphone.uservoice.com/forums/101801-feature-suggestions/suggestions/2282574-enable-document-attachment-in-emails


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ that really looks like a spam post 

Is anyone experiencing _xap_ deployment failures to 8.1? I assume this is because the _xap_s with me are old, and not an OS fault (and they killed the xap to appx for 8.1)...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> 24th May?



not sure. probably june.


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> ^ that really looks like a spam post


You mean that link? 
Actually Microsoft looks into that site - and gather most-sought user opinions into upcoming features. 
See this - *windowsphone.uservoice.com/forums/...stom-sounds-for-sms-mms-email-notifications-e


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Oh no not the link, the way he posted. Spam usually leaves a link like that at the bottom and the overall grammar/style is what we see on a daily basis


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

www.wpcentral.com/windows-phone-81-picks-first-update-improves-battery-life-and-squashes-bugs


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> www.wpcentral.com/windows-phone-81-picks-first-update-improves-battery-life-and-squashes-bugs


Sadly, i experience more battery drain on this update..

- - - Updated - - -

Btw,

Temple run 2 is out for 512MB devices, atlast!


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Sadly, i experience more battery drain on this update..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



even I felt so. but wait for few days. the os will adjust itself within few days providing better battery life for sure as that was the case with previous update as well..

- - - Updated - - -

47 MB. will download it tomorrow and thanks for the link.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I use the Mix Radio functionality provided on my Lumia 525 and download music through it. Now when I transfer the music to my PC, the songs play in only Windows Media Player and the modern Music app(unsupported file format error is shown on other players). But they do not contain any metadata of the songs like album cover, artist etc. But the same are available in the Music app on my phone.
I can't even find the details of the songs using Windows Explorer. Are they hidden in some other partition on my phone from where I should copy them?


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

From what you describe the best guess I can go with is that the music files are DRM protected and you probably won't be able to use them on other players. I've never used the mix radio so not exactly sure...


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

After iOS and Android, Blackberry's BBM is coming to WP atlast, but at the end of the year..

- - - Updated - - -



Vignesh B said:


> I use the Mix Radio functionality provided on my Lumia 525 and download music through it. Now when I transfer the music to my PC, the songs play in only Windows Media Player and the modern Music app(unsupported file format error is shown on other players). But they do not contain any metadata of the songs like album cover, artist etc. But the same are available in the Music app on my phone.
> I can't even find the details of the songs using Windows Explorer. Are they hidden in some other partition on my phone from where I should copy them?





hsr said:


> From what you describe the best guess I can go with is that the music files are DRM protected and you probably won't be able to use them on other players. I've never used the mix radio so not exactly sure...


Nokia MixRadio's songs are DRM free. 
*www.nokia.com/in-en/apps/app/mixradio/


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/PEBWnjX.png


^ Know anything about this?
(WhatsApp has been taken off from Store)


----------



## Vignesh B (May 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> ^ Know anything about this?
> (WhatsApp has been taken off from Store)


It seems it was malfunctioning in Windows 8.1, so they removed it. 
*www.wpcentral.com/whatsapp-removed-windows-phone-store


----------



## hsr (May 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So my inference was right, it ate a huge amount of battery on my 8.1, very buggy with notifications and was overall a bit slow. Hope this doesn't go like the YouTube battle...


----------



## Vignesh B (May 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The option to download and install manually is still available.
Hopefully, they issue a fix and publish it in the store soon.


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It's getting personal more and more. 

*www.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2014/05/lumia_cyan_slider.jpg?itok=U7gf7wk3

*www.wpcentral.com/nokias-cyan-update-will-let-you-further-tweak-brightness-levels-your-liking


----------



## Shah (May 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So, I got some update today and I installed it. Not sure what update it is. Not cyan for sure. The only change I notice is that the keys for screenshot has been changed to Volume Up+Power


----------



## Flash (May 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> So, I got some update today and I installed it. Not sure what update it is. Not cyan for sure. The only change I notice is that the keys for screenshot has been changed to Volume Up+Power


Screenshot changes were there from the initial preview of 8.1

I think this is the update you're talking about...
Btw, that's old.


----------



## Shah (May 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Screenshot changes were there from the initial preview of 8.1
> 
> I think this is the update you're talking about...
> Btw, that's old.



Just checked the build number. It's the same.


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Why does opening apps take a large amount of time on lumia. Both 520 and 820 that my parents have take a long time in opening apps like whatsapp.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



.jRay. said:


> Why does opening apps take a large amount of time on lumia. Both 520 and 820 that my parents have take a long time in opening apps like whatsapp.



whatsapp is little slower and perform weirdly if you have many notifications. and it is been pulled out from the market too.  any other apps you feel slow??
if you still feel many apps are slow, only hard reset is the way, i think.


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

P





rijinpk1 said:


> whatsapp is little slower and perform weirdly if you have many notifications. and it is been pulled out from the market too.  any other apps you feel slow??
> if you still feel many apps are slow, only hard reset is the way, i think.



Generally my parents complain that the phone lags or stops responding when they end a call. After they press end call sometimes the call screen stays on for a minute or two.
----------------Update-------------

Mostly happens during poor network conditions.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



.jRay. said:


> P
> 
> Generally my parents complain that the phone lags or stops responding when they end a call. After they press end call sometimes the call screen stays on for a minute or two.
> ----------------Update-------------
> ...



tried hard reset??


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



.jRay. said:


> Why does opening apps take a large amount of time on lumia. Both 520 and 820 that my parents have take a long time in opening apps like whatsapp.


Are the phones on dev preview?


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Are the phones on dev preview?



no, they're on public release wp black



rijinpk1 said:


> tried hard reset??


 
not yet.


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



.jRay. said:


> no, they're on public release wp black
> not yet.


What do you mean by "Long time" in your post?
Am using L520, and it usually takes 4-5 seconds to open Whatsapp from start tile. Maybe 1GB WP8 can open it a bit faster.


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> What do you mean by "Long time" in your post?
> Am using L520, and it usually takes 4-5 seconds to open Whatsapp from start tile. Maybe 1GB WP8 can open it a bit faster.



Sometimes it takes way more than that. Usually it takes 5-6 seconds but that is a long time too

Edit:

Compared to android which hardly takes a second.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



.jRay. said:


> Why does opening apps take a large amount of time on lumia. Both 520 and 820 that my parents have take a long time in opening apps like whatsapp.



Its a problem specific to whatsapp.

With win 8.1 stuff changes, in the manner that task in memory are handled. You should see it improve. But overall, this goes back to a limitation of the OS itself, nothing you can really do about it.


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



.jRay. said:


> Sometimes it takes way more than that. Usually it takes 5-6 seconds but that is a long time too
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Compared to android which hardly takes a second.


Ah! Don't compare Android version here - the OS's are different. We can't expect an app to work as the same, across all platforms.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Ah! Don't compare Android version here - the OS's are different. We can't expect an app to work as the same, across all platforms.



Actually , I disagree. Yes you cannot comapre the benchmark scores and stuff, but you MUST compare usability.

I'm lucky that my whatsapp usage is more like 20 seconds per week - of which 5-10 is waiting for it to load. :>


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Whatsapp is not a well made app for WP sadly. For the same reason whatsapp has been pulled from the store and they are going to fix all the issues and then bring it back to the WP store.  Please use some other apps. You will notice that they open much faster.


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Its a problem specific to whatsapp.
> 
> With win 8.1 stuff changes, in the manner that task in memory are handled. You should see it improve. But overall, this goes back to a limitation of the OS itself, nothing you can really do about it.



Looking forward for the update.




ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Whatsapp is not a well made app for WP sadly. For the same reason whatsapp has been pulled from the store and they are going to fix all the issues and then bring it back to the WP store.  Please use some other apps. You will notice that they open much faster.



Yes. Other apps load quicker. I hope they fix it soon.






pranav0091 said:


> Actually , I disagree. Yes you cannot comapre the benchmark scores and stuff, but you MUST compare usability.
> 
> I'm lucky that my whatsapp usage is more like 20 seconds per week - of which 5-10 is waiting for it to load. :>



+1


----------



## Pasapa (May 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Updated to 8.1, everything seems to be faster..


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anybody playing "Magic Realms" here?
If yes, why don't we start a clan for TDF there?


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*wmpoweruser.com/developer-discloses-wp7-sms-bug-which-could-hang-windows-phones/


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*JOURNEY OF WINDOWS PHONE*


*www.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2014/05/vserv_infographic_milestones.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Whatsapp finally updated.....!!!

2.11.490:
* Chat backgrounds
* Broadcast lists
* Privacy settings (settings > account > privacy)
* Media auto-download settings (settings > chat settings > media autodownload)
* Custom notification tones (Windows Phone 8 Update 3 required)
* Various enhancements and bug fixes

WhatsApp | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (India)


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Whatsapp finally updated.....!!!
> 
> 2.11.490:
> * Chat backgrounds
> ...



i updated. it says some features wont work on WP 8.1. anyway great improvement over previous versions.  chat background and Media auto download settings is good for me.


----------



## Shah (May 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

No one posted about this! Why?
Windows Phone 8.1 gets official file manager


----------



## Pasapa (May 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Micromax's upcoming WP 8.1 phone detailed - GSMArena.com news

lol.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> No one posted about this! Why?
> Windows Phone 8.1 gets official file manager




Yeah somebody should have posted it. Anyway I've used it. Its good.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Now other than the official fb app from fb inc. Every complain about WP is answered.


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WP8.1 = Wonderful Phone 8.1...
It's getting cooler and cooler. 



- - - Updated - - -

Files Hands-on:

[YOUTUBE]QpSea3PFhgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> Micromax's upcoming WP 8.1 phone detailed - GSMArena.com news
> 
> lol.





> Micromax's first Windows Phone is rumored to sport a 5-inch FullHD display along with a *Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 chipset with 2GB of RAM*



They should first release Android phones with these specs instead of rebranding mediatek ones. Even Snapdragon 400 chipsets would do


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia Lumia 638 quietly goes up for pre-order China - GSMArena.com news

They should release this instead of the 630..


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

when is the official seeding date for windows phone 8.1 in India??
Its for my friend who owns Lumia 1320


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> No one posted about this! Why?
> Windows Phone 8.1 gets official file manager



I guess not many care. Never needed to use a file manager yet, but I can see that it will be useful to some. WP is really grown up well now. Still, its the smoothness and quick turnaround times for basic actions and the wonderfully accurate keyboard that gets me everytime


----------



## srkmish (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Pasapa said:


> Nokia Lumia 638 quietly goes up for pre-order China - GSMArena.com news
> 
> They should release this instead of the 630..



Strange why they are favoring china when their govt bans use of windows on govt systems


----------



## sunil.001 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows update is available again. Windows Phone 8.1 Preview updated to version 12393.
The update is around 22 MB. Its minor bug fix and performance improvement. I've not updated this Update yet.

Good to see frequent updates.


----------



## Amithansda (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Did Nokia officially start rolling out 8.1 for Lumia 820? I am getting no notifications?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Did Nokia officially start rolling out 8.1 for Lumia 820? I am getting no notifications?



not yet.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'm just hoping for a speedy cyan rollout. 8.1 is really good but my 920 still switches off on it's own at times. Really hoping that cyan fixes it.


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sunil.001 said:


> Windows update is available again. Windows Phone 8.1 Preview updated to version 12393.
> The update is around 22 MB. Its minor bug fix and performance improvement. I've not updated this Update yet.
> 
> Good to see frequent updates.


Updated.  But can't see anything new..

- - - Updated - - -



Amithansda said:


> Did Nokia officially start rolling out 8.1 for Lumia 820? I am getting no notifications?


Only people who've installed the Dev preview for 8.1 (like us) is getting updates.

- - - Updated - - -

*iMobile finally made into WP8. 
*


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Upcoming Gameloft game for all platforms:

Gameplay's cool...


----------



## Sriasvsnvarma (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lack of quality apps, Lack of free apps , OS restrictions, crap zune software, WP UI controls reminds me a lot about my old WinMo 6.5 phone.. dumb metro UI (e.g Facebook app has metro UI which is totally BS ...look at twitter metro UI ...super awesome.. ) will post about it in details this weekend for sure..this metro UI is a double edged sword..will mostly post a blog it. it been on my mind since i have started using WP. Infact MS has this habit of serving old wine in new bottle..same is for WP Current WP home-screen = Stock WinMo 6.5 home screen (present same things in square   make it interactive) UI elements : It has not at all changed. We have clearly seen how UI elements got slow yet nice update...you can clearly see the difference in basic UI elements (buttons , scroll bar ,progress bar ) ..see how they looked in Windows 98,Windows XP and Windows 7. No such transition (i am not talking about animation) from WinMo 6.5 to WP7. Core-i5 2400 | Intel DH67BL | G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz | 500GB Segate | CM 430 | Corsair VX550 PSU| BENQ V2410 eco LED Monitor | Genuine windows 7 & 8 64-bit | Google Galaxy Nexus, Samsung Galaxy S & boring Nokia Lumia 800  , iPad 4 | Lumia 520
so what you mean is wp8 is boring to you so we also should feel the same and buy most worst & laggy androids. GO MAN GO TELL TO SOMEBODY ELSE, YOUR ANDROID PHONE WILL NOT WORK WITH 512MB RAM AS SMOOTHLY AS IN OUR WP8. WHAT HELL SOFTWARE IF IT ONLY WORKS SMOOTHLY WITHOUT ANY LAG WITH MINIMAL REQUIREMENTS OF 1GB RAM & 4 CORES OR 8 CORES.


----------



## Shah (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Sriasvsnvarma said:


> Lack of quality apps, Lack of free apps , OS restrictions, crap zune software, WP UI controls reminds me a lot about my old WinMo 6.5 phone.. dumb metro UI (e.g Facebook app has metro UI which is totally BS ...look at twitter metro UI ...super awesome.. ) will post about it in details this weekend for sure..this metro UI is a double edged sword..will mostly post a blog it. it been on my mind since i have started using WP. Infact MS has this habit of serving old wine in new bottle..same is for WP Current WP home-screen = Stock WinMo 6.5 home screen (present same things in square   make it interactive) UI elements : It has not at all changed. We have clearly seen how UI elements got slow yet nice update...you can clearly see the difference in basic UI elements (buttons , scroll bar ,progress bar ) ..see how they looked in Windows 98,Windows XP and Windows 7. No such transition (i am not talking about animation) from WinMo 6.5 to WP7. Core-i5 2400 | Intel DH67BL | G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz | 500GB Segate | CM 430 | Corsair VX550 PSU| BENQ V2410 eco LED Monitor | Genuine windows 7 & 8 64-bit | Google Galaxy Nexus, Samsung Galaxy S & boring Nokia Lumia 800  , iPad 4 | Lumia 520
> so what you mean is wp8 is boring to you so we also should feel the same and buy most worst & laggy androids. GO MAN GO TELL TO SOMEBODY ELSE, YOUR ANDROID PHONE WILL NOT WORK WITH 512MB RAM AS SMOOTHLY AS IN OUR WP8. WHAT HELL SOFTWARE IF IT ONLY WORKS SMOOTHLY WITHOUT ANY LAG WITH MINIMAL REQUIREMENTS OF 1GB RAM & 4 CORES OR 8 CORES.



Learn to quote and read the date of a post before replying.

- - - Updated - - -

You just replied to an 2 and a half year old post.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, The Video app has got an update. Nothing has changed other than the tile colour. Now, The Tile colour isn't green. It's your accent colour now.  Wish, Games Hub and Music apps also get this update.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Sriasvsnvarma said:


> so what you mean is wp8 is boring to you so we also should feel the same and buy most worst & laggy androids. GO MAN GO TELL TO SOMEBODY ELSE, YOUR ANDROID PHONE WILL NOT WORK WITH 512MB RAM AS SMOOTHLY AS IN OUR WP8. WHAT HELL SOFTWARE IF IT ONLY WORKS SMOOTHLY WITHOUT ANY LAG WITH MINIMAL REQUIREMENTS OF 1GB RAM & 4 CORES OR 8 CORES.


*media.tumblr.com/f93911a35dadb5d39b8944449693dcb9/tumblr_inline_ml0pl3F1up1qz4rgp.gif

- - - Updated - - -



Shah said:


> BTW, The Video app has got an update. Nothing has changed other than the tile colour. Now, The Tile colour isn't green. It's your accent colour now.  Wish, Games Hub and Music apps also get this update.



WPcentral lists following are the fixes made for the videos app.



The Xbox Video tile on the home screen now supports custom backgrounds and theme colors, without the need of a 3rd Party App
We used the telemetry info from the last release to track down and fix a stability issue that over the last 30 days was causing 75% of our reported unexpected application exits
We fixed several download issues related to licensed content:
Some downloaded content was not available to play when the phone was offline (i.e. the phone did not have an internet connection or was in Airplane mode).
Certain behind-the-scenes timing issues could create an edge case where a piece of licensed content could not be downloaded.
Some downloaded content could not be played after switching to streaming via the UI.


Additional fixes include:


An unexpected application exit after purchasing a TV season with a large number of shows.
Choppiness/frame rate stutter after resuming playback.
Links to TV seasons listed in Featured Sets were pointing to the details pages for the wrong season in that TV series.
An intermittent issue where Movie and TV Collections sometimes appeared empty when the phone was offline.
In some cases, purchased Movie and TV content was not showing in a user's collection.
Multiple localization issues.


----------



## Shah (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> *media.tumblr.com/f93911a35dadb5d39b8944449693dcb9/tumblr_inline_ml0pl3F1up1qz4rgp.gif
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



 Well, That's the only change I noticed.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

battery life, camera app issues also fixed in the new 22mb update, hope they fix the "call dropped" bug
anyone else have this issue? it seems very random according to some other users on WPCentral


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

VLC Player for WindowsPhone8.1 is scheduled to be released in August.VideoLAN is working closely with AppCampus in developing this app.

*twitter.com/Nawzil8/statuses/476078245948174336


----------



## ashleybaumgardne (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The Windows Phone Background Worker class provides an easy way to run time-consuming operations on a background thread.


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WP8.1 got dev preview update..


----------



## Shah (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> WP8.1 got dev preview update..




I too got one a couple of days ago. Don't know what has changed.


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> I too got one a couple of days ago. Don't know what has changed.


No. This update is out only today. 

Windows Phone 8.1 Preview picks up third update, tweaks a few APIs | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Shah (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> No. This update is out only today.
> 
> Windows Phone 8.1 Preview picks up third update, tweaks a few APIs | Windows Phone Central




Well, You're right. Downloading it now.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Micromax unveils the Canvas Win W092 and W121 Windows Phones - GSMArena.com news

Decent specs


----------



## Flash (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

W121 is a steal for that specs, but the a.s.s of Micromax is to worry about..


----------



## Shah (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> *W121 is a steal for that specs*, but the a.s.s of Micromax is to worry about..



Definitely not with that SnapDragon 200 processor. The one in Lumia 520 is far better than this one.


----------



## giprabu (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is it worth going for W092 instead of Lumia 630....? I'm looking for a dual sim windows phone. 

And does W092 has Auto focus camera ???


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



giprabu said:


> Is it worth going for W092 instead of Lumia 630....? I'm looking for a dual sim windows phone.
> 
> And does W092 has Auto focus camera ???



W092 is a CRAP compared to Lumia 630


----------



## giprabu (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any specific reasons other than build quality ? 1 GB RAM will make the windows os experience even more smoother... 1500mah will hold your phone for entire day with 3g on. ips panel with decent 233ppi... camera might be mediocre but you get Flash with it... I guess, for 6.5k it is worth considering.


----------



## 123hero (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any idea when the official update to Nokia Lumia 720 will be available ?
 I am looking to buy it as of now. Any more additions expected to the Lumia line up this month ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> W092 is a CRAP compared to Lumia 630


But, W121 is a clear competitor.


----------



## amjath (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



123hero said:


> Any idea when the official update to Nokia Lumia 720 will be available ?
> I am looking to buy it as of now. Any more additions expected to the Lumia line up this month ?



There is one announcement on June 24. IMO wait


----------



## Flash (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



123hero said:


> Any idea when the official update to Nokia Lumia 720 will be available ?
> I am looking to buy it as of now. Any more additions expected to the Lumia line up this month ?


Why 720? You can consider 820 for a slighter future proof phone.


----------



## 123hero (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Why 720? You can consider 820 for a slighter future proof phone.



Budget constraints 

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> There is one announcement on June 24. IMO wait



hope the phones dont go out of stock by that date


----------



## Flash (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



123hero said:


> Budget constraints


You can also check on the Lumia 1320 phablet, if you're ok with the size. 

Nokia Lumia 1320 vs Nokia Lumia 720: Compare Mobiles: Flipkart.com


----------



## 123hero (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> You can also check on the Lumia 1320 phablet, if you're ok with the size.
> 
> Nokia Lumia 1320 vs Nokia Lumia 720: Compare Mobiles: Flipkart.com



Budget range is irrevocable......6.1 is too big for both of my hands as well as pocket


----------



## amjath (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



123hero said:


> Budget constraints
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


here in Chennai local store only 630 and 1320 available. 1320 is damn huge.


----------



## 123hero (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



amjath said:


> here in Chennai local store only 630 and 1320 available. 1320 is damn huge.



available on flipkart for 14.5k


----------



## rdx_halo (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Whats the official roll out day for windows 8.1 in India ?
Second Q. Is music hub/player improved in 8.1 ?


----------



## raj_in (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

guys there is an option to backup text messages
i have that turned in

now i want to see what msgs they have backed up

how do i see it
i cant see anything in onedrive

- - - Updated - - -

another question i had
is there anyway to view the words added to dictionary (while typing)
& deleted anyword that has been accidentally been added


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any news on availability of Lumia 930? I am running out of patience now


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> Whats the official roll out day for windows 8.1 in India ?
> Second Q. Is music hub/player improved in 8.1 ?


1. Sources state that June 24.
2. In 8.1, music/video are split into 2 different apps, so that microsoft can update the individual apps anytime, without have to wait updating via update.

- - - Updated - - -



raj_in said:


> guys there is an option to backup text messages
> i have that turned in
> 
> now i want to see what msgs they have backed up
> ...


1.You can't see the individual messages from the Onedrive, as it is stored in cloud.
2.You can't delete a single word from the dictionary you've added, you can only reset  as a whole.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

the back cover quality looks really cheap..
and i think black = grey in that display


----------



## Shah (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Nerevarine said:


> the back cover quality looks really cheap..
> and i think black = grey in that display



Which phone are you talking about?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

The lower end windows Micromax phone
I think it's called Micromax Win or something


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Nerevarine said:


> The lower end windows Micromax phone
> I think it's called Micromax Win or something


[h=3]Micromax Canvas Win W092 and Canvas Win W121[/h]


----------



## raj_in (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> 1.You can't see the individual messages from the Onedrive, as it is stored in cloud.
> 2.You can't delete a single word from the dictionary you've added, you can only reset  as a whole.



1.does that mean i have to lose my phone to see those cloud sms' ?
can't i view them on pc or something ?

2. where is the option to reset dictionary


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



raj_in said:


> 2. where is the option to reset dictionary



goto settings>>keyboard>>advanced>>reset suggestions


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



raj_in said:


> 1.does that mean i have to lose my phone to see those cloud sms' ?
> can't i view them on pc or something ?
> 
> 2. where is the option to reset dictionary


1. Yes, you can't view it.


----------



## raj_in (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> 1. Yes, you can't view it.



let say if i lose my phone
then how do I get them on my new phone?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



raj_in said:


> let say if i lose my phone
> then how do I get them on my new phone?



if you use the same microsoft account you used on your old phone, you can get them on your phone.this is my guess, but should work.


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



raj_in said:


> let say if i lose my phone
> then how do I get them on my new phone?


It will work, as the Cloud backup is linked with your Microsoft ID. When you setup the phone for the first time, it will retrieve the settings that was stored to your account.
Btw, You can use your same Microsoft account in more than one phone.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

One more Win 8.1 phone on pre order

*XOLO Win Q900s*
Buy Xolo WIN Q900s Black: Available at Lowest Price in India

What Say?


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Good to see the WP8 is gaining traction with vendors, at last..


----------



## sandynator (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys need a bit of Advice...
Is Lumia 625 @ 10k worth after using Lumia 520

*purchase invoice date of 625 11/03/2014 manufactured date feb 2014.*

Only gripe is battery backup of 520 for my purpose & I do not want to carry portable charger.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Nokia 525 is selling for a great price of 7250 at FK.

Nokia Lumia 525 Price in India - Buy Nokia Lumia 525 Black 8 GB Online - Nokia: Flipkart.com


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



srkmish said:


> Nokia 525 is selling for a great price of 7250 at FK.
> 
> Nokia Lumia 525 Price in India - Buy Nokia Lumia 525 Black 8 GB Online - Nokia: Flipkart.com


It's showing as 9999/- now. Maybe  error on flipkart side.


----------



## Shah (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> It's showing as 9999/- now. Maybe  error on flipkart side.



8.5k is the lowest I can find on FlipKart. May be some regional promotions in [MENTION=113264]srkmish[/MENTION]'s state.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It was 7.2k for a short time. 

Lumia 525 @ 7250 Cheapest EVER - Hot Deals - Online Forum at DesiDime


----------



## raj_in (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> It will work, as the Cloud backup is linked with your Microsoft ID. When you setup the phone for the first time, it will retrieve the settings that was stored to your account.
> Btw, You can use your same Microsoft account in more than one phone.



what if i buy a new andriod phone then 
it wont work i guess... ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



raj_in said:


> what if i buy a new andriod phone then
> it wont work i guess... ?


WHAT????
How can you login to Android phone, with your Microsoft ID?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> It's showing as 9999/- now. Maybe  error on flipkart side.





Shah said:


> 8.5k is the lowest I can find on FlipKart. May be some regional promotions in [MENTION=113264]srkmish[/MENTION]'s state.




it was wsretail , the seller when the price was at 7.25k. it might have sold out


----------



## raj_in (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> WHAT????
> How can you login to Android phone, with your Microsoft ID?



lol...just making sure
actually i dropped my phone couple of times
not i have a restarting problem
if there is somewhat of pressure on the phone

like keeping in my pockets turns it for
just throwing it on the bed from couple of inches makes it restart

so need to goto service centre
mainly worried abt by msg
got a few imp msgs

whatsapped most of them to a friend....


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

SMS messages are stored in cloud along with your email id, and it'll be retrieved in your new phone as soon as you setting up your account.

WhatsApp messages/backups are stored in their servers against the phone number I guess.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys, any way to back up all contacts & Smses from Windows phone 8 to Android?


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> Guys, any way to back up all contacts & Smses from Windows phone 8 to Android?


Have you tried "Transfer my data" from Windows phone, after connecting to Android?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 930 will be released in Thailand on 9th July, Vietnam 10th of July. Its said that india has been left behind, they are rather stressing low end crap like 630 for indian customers


----------



## sandynator (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Have you tried "Transfer my data" from Windows phone, after connecting to Android?


I had transferred contacts from my old sony ericsson fone to 520 using Transfer my data.
Now I'm planning to get *Moto E for Dual sim & slightly better battery* till something better from Lumia arrives.

I'll sync my contacts to Google for contacts but i doubt about the SMSes  How do I take a back up of Messages??


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> I had transferred contacts from my old sony ericsson fone to 520 using Transfer my data.
> Now I'm planning to get *Moto E for Dual sim & slightly better battery* till something better from Lumia arrives.
> 
> I'll sync my contacts to Google for contacts but i doubt about the SMSes  How do I take a back up of Messages??


It should transfer SMS's too. 

Transfer Contacts and SMS from WP 7.x, Android and iPhone to Windows Phone 8


----------



## hari1 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am going to buy a new phone and considering a WP. If anybody is using a WP 8.1 then please tell me if these tasks work in it or these are still the limitations.

1. Can you download and upload *any* kind of file (ie. exe, zip, pdf, rar, docx, 7z etc) to internal or external memory through any web browser? Can you transfer these files to PC?
2. Same question as above using OneDrive app.
3. Download torrents to SD card and then open the downloaded files in other apps.(eg. opening videos downloaded from torrents in the video player)
4. Uploading files downloaded from torrents to OneDrive, IE Mobile etc. and transferring them to PC.
5. If I have several tabs open in IE or any other web browser (eg. UC), and I go to start screen and use another app and then switch to browser again, do all the tabs refresh again or they load as is?
6. How many times do you see the "Loading" screen when launching apps on phones with 512MB RAM and with 1GB RAM. Is this problem significant enough to to get Lumia 525 instead of the cheaper Lumia 520?
7. Opening zip, rar, 7z etc. files downloaded from any source (browser, email etc.) and extracting them.
8. Creating compressed archives


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Axis Bank Released its Mobile Banking App for WP8. Just in case if you missed it


----------



## Shadowfax (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hello everyone,

My 620 is behaving oddly. Since few months, I am facing this strange issue. Whenever I get a call and I take out my phone from the pocket, the touch response is gone. I cannot slide and receive call. Actually I cannot do anything. I then have to press the lock/unlock button to have the touch function back on work. But I'd like to why the problem occurred? It could be because of hardware, or software? To add to the problem, I once dropped my phone and broke the lock/unlock button. So now I rely on double tap for everything. And this is getting frustrating. I will go to Nokia care this week though. Trying to understand.

Has anyone else experienced similar issue? I am on Black update.  Will be helpful in understanding the problem. 

Regards


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hari1 said:


> I am going to buy a new phone and considering a WP. If anybody is using a WP 8.1 then please tell me if these tasks work in it or these are still the limitations.
> 
> 1. Can you download and upload *any* kind of file (ie. exe, zip, pdf, rar, docx, 7z etc) to internal or external memory through any web browser? Can you transfer these files to PC?



you can download any kind of file. I use UC browser and latest version asks me whether to download on sd card or internal memory. choose sd card. there are file managers where you can browse through your downloaded files. you can browse the downloaded files from UC itself.



> 2. Same question as above using OneDrive app.



you must be able to upload any type of files. tried zip. did not try 7z/rar. you can open uploaded files too.



> 3. Download torrents to SD card and then open the downloaded files in other apps.(eg. opening videos downloaded from torrents in the video player)



with new api, torrex pro and wptorrent is able to download torrents to sd card. you can browse the downloaded files. i am not sure about background downloading.



> 4. Uploading files downloaded from torrents to OneDrive, IE Mobile etc. and transferring them to PC.


you can upload to one drive(wptorrent. Not sure of other.) you can manually transfer. i doubt that with internal memory, but with external , there shouldn't be any problem.



> 5. If I have several tabs open in IE or any other web browser (eg. UC), and I go to start screen and use another app and then switch to browser again, do all the tabs refresh again or they load as is?


UC can open a maximum of 9 tabs. usually refreshing does not happen. but when you return after a long time, then possibly yes.i don't know about 1 gb ram devices, but my lumia 512 does. with IE, it refreshes quite often,.UC even supports downloading when the screen is locked in newer updates.


> 6. How many times do you see the "Loading" screen when launching apps on phones with 512MB RAM and with 1GB RAM. Is this problem significant enough to to get Lumia 525 instead of the cheaper Lumia 520?


no idea. isn't this app dependent?


> 7. Opening zip, rar, 7z etc. files downloaded from any source (browser, email etc.) and extracting them.
> 8. Creating compressed archives



zip files can be opened without any 3rd party apps. for rar or 7z, you can use archiver / 8 zip.  you can extract or create archives using these apps.


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> you can download any kind of file. I use UC browser and latest version asks me whether to download on sd card or internal memory. choose sd card. there are file managers where you can browse through your downloaded files. you can browse the downloaded files from UC itself
> 
> you must be able to upload any type of files. tried zip. did not try 7z/rar. you can open uploaded files too.
> 
> ...



Could you please *try* downloading torrents in background and find the downloaded files using any file manager other than the one built into the app?


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



akii17kr said:


> Can you downloading torrents in background and find the downloaded files using any file manager other than the one built into the app?


*Files* explores every folder in SD/phone except System folders. There are also numerous 3rd party apps for file managers.


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> *Files* explores every folder in SD/phone except System folders. There are also numerous 3rd party apps for file managers.



I read on the internet that if you use the GetThemAll downloader to download files, those files are not accessible from the "Files" app. I just wanted to know whether the same thing happens with torrents.


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



akii17kr said:


> I read on the internet that if you use the GetThemAll downloader to download files, those files are not accessible from the "Files" app. I just wanted to know whether the same thing happens with torrents.



Check this comment.

Files&Folders Pro heads to Windows Phone to become another universal app | Windows Phone Central


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Check this comment.
> 
> Files&Folders Pro heads to Windows Phone to become another universal app | Windows Phone Central



Thanks


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Whats this bitlocker issue with the cyan update ... for people using dev preview?
Did any 925 or 625 users update to Cyan from dev preview here.... did you'll face any issues?


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any 1350 users got update?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Whats this bitlocker issue with the cyan update ... for people using dev preview?



consumer devices are not affected at all.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Any 1350 users got update?



i guess, no.


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



amjath said:


> Any 1350 users got update?


You can check it here for INDIA.

Availability in Asia Pacific - Nokia

- - - Updated - - -

*People running Dev preview are screwed!* 

Microsoft: Windows Phone 8.1 Preview for Developer users should return to normal software before Lumia Cyan | Windows Phone Central


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any further news on 930 in indian market? Its available in Thailand, Vietnam, Phillipines, Singapore and now Quawait.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

people on the cyan update... what is your windows phone os version?


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Only 625/925 users got update in india as of now,.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

We should get it by end of July..


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> We should get it by end of July..



That is just an assumption.. earlier it was said that the update will be available in even the L520 by the mid June or the last week of June, but its still in testing phase in most of the countries..


----------



## sandynator (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ShankJ said:


> That is just an assumption.. earlier it was said that the update will be available in even the L520 by the mid June or the last week of June, but its still in testing phase in most of the countries..



Yes!! its my assumption....
8-10 days back for all phones it was in testing phase but 5-6 six days back when I checked it was available for 625 & 925.[India]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> ^ Only 625/925 users got update in india as of now,.



where did I say that it is available for everyone? I just want to know the OS version...


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> where did I say that it is available for everyone? I just want to know the OS version...


I've mentioned the "625/925 users got Cyan update in india", so as to the owners of these can answer your question .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

the roll out seems to have slowed down


----------



## giprabu (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys.. I recently bought Lumia 630.. Is there any way to hide or lock the sms threads.. I couldn't find any inbuilt app or third party app support. :-/


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



giprabu said:


> Guys.. I recently bought Lumia 630.. Is there any way to hide or lock the sms threads.. I couldn't find any inbuilt app or third party app support. :-/


No you cant. 
Only way is to lock the phone, to prevent others from peeking into your mails/messages.


----------



## giprabu (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

that's sad


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



giprabu said:


> Guys.. I recently bought Lumia 630.. Is there any way to hide or lock the sms threads.. I couldn't find any inbuilt app or third party app support. :-/



Activate Kids corner and put a pin on your main account. Only people with pin can access your main account and the rest can only see what you choose to share under kids corner.


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Activate Kids corner and put a pin on your main account. Only people with pin can access your main account and the rest can only see what you choose to share under kids corner.


Actually the kids corner in WP has a drawback.
If u put a password lock on your main account and activate kids corner (KC), KC will also ask for the password (same password for both the accounts).
Only if you type the password, then the KW's contents will be revealed. 

What's the use of password lock, then!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^ you have to launch kids corner first before handing over the phone 
and MS hasn't done the necessary steps till now 

- - - Updated - - -

btw, anybody updated to 8.1 gdr1 / 8.1 update 1?


----------



## Shah (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Actually the kids corner in WP has a drawback.
> If u put a password lock on your main account and activate kids corner (KC), KC will also ask for the password (same password for both the accounts).
> Only if you type the password, then the KW's contents will be revealed.
> 
> What's the use of password lock, then!


What? Are you on WP8 or WP8.1?

 Yesterday, I set up Kid's Corner on my cousin's HTC WP 8S running WP8, It didn't ask for any password when swiping from the lockscreen to KC. Only swiping up asked the password.

Will check it with my 520 running on WP8.1 and report back.


----------



## Shah (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

That seems to be a problem in WP8.1 and not WP8


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ you have to launch kids corner first before handing over the phone
> and MS hasn't done the necessary steps till now
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...





Shah said:


> What? Are you on WP8 or WP8.1?
> 
> Yesterday, I set up Kid's Corner on my cousin's HTC WP 8S running WP8, It didn't ask for any password when swiping from the lockscreen to KC. Only swiping up asked the password.
> 
> Will check it with my 520 running on WP8.1 and report back.





Shah said:


> That seems to be a problem in WP8.1 and not WP8


Am on WP8.1 dev preview with the latest update (not update 1). I guess, it may be rectified in WP8.1. @Shah What you found?
*Update:

*An update named 'update1' is available for people running dev preview.


----------



## Shah (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> @Shah What you found?



As I had posted, It doesn't ask for password for Kid's Corner in WP8 but WP8.1 does so. My L520 is also on Dev Preview


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i updated to WP8.1 Update 1 today and i cant take screenshots now,it says couldnt take screenshots
im guessing its a bug or an issue with my sd card 

- - - Updated - - -

i removed the sd card and rebooted ,works now but will reinsert sd card and try now


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> As I had posted, It doesn't ask for password for Kid's Corner in WP8 but WP8.1 does so. My L520 is also on Dev Preview


Welcome to the club 

- - - Updated - - -



giprabu said:


> Guys.. I recently bought Lumia 630.. Is there any way to hide or lock the sms threads.. I couldn't find any inbuilt app or third party app support. :-/


There's a new feature called "Apps corner", which comes with WP8.1 dev preview update 1. It functions like this:

*Microsoft also introduced their new Apps Corner feature, which is a sort of guest mode for WP devices. You can select which applications, settings, and features Apps Corner mode can have access to, then give them to another user without worrying about them accessing advanced functions on your phone.

*It also works wiht messaging. So, there comes your salvation.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

call+sms filter working for anybody on update 1? i am always getting an error message.


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Stupid fanboy article:
The Blame Game: Windows Phone 8 | Mobilife Buzz


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

this means microsoft needs to update the call blocker app


----------



## srkmish (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey guys, i want personal opinion on lumia 630. I want to gift it to my sis. But im disappointed in the low resolution. However i read one review stating that even though resolution is poor, the upscaling and clear back tech allows for a sharp,impressive display. Do you guys feel the same?


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



srkmish said:


> Hey guys, i want personal opinion on lumia 630. I want to gift it to my sis. But im disappointed in the low resolution. However i read one review stating that even though resolution is poor, the upscaling and clear back tech allows for a sharp,impressive display. Do you guys feel the same?


Check with [MENTION=70173]giprabu[/MENTION]. He recently bought it.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



srkmish said:


> Hey guys, i want personal opinion on lumia 630. I want to gift it to my sis. But im disappointed in the low resolution. However i read one review stating that even though resolution is poor, the upscaling and clear back tech allows for a sharp,impressive display. Do you guys feel the same?



I had tried 630 in many shops & to me display was very sharp & crisp coming from L520.

Why not check out for yourself before booking?


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*www.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2014/08/WP-300k-Apps-screen.png


----------



## Shah (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I updated to WP8.1 update 1 and It's full of bugs. I ask you guys not to install this update.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> I updated to WP8.1 update 1 and It's full of bugs. I ask you guys not to install this update.



I have left dev preview for this reason. Didn't install update 1. The dev preview is beta , it's not meant for everyday phones, No point installing it on your primary phone.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> I updated to WP8.1 update 1 and It's full of bugs. I ask you guys not to install this update.



Issues like ?

I see heavy battery usage, but that began with WP 8.1 - or perhaps my battery is actually dying...


----------



## Shah (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Issues like ?
> 
> I see heavy battery usage, but that began with WP 8.1 - or perhaps my battery is actually dying...



The first thing, I noticed was that my Gmail inbox was not downloading any new mails. I tried to turn off calendar syncing. It didn't help either. Then, I removed that account and tried to add it again, But, then, I couldn't add a new Gmail account. I somehow managed to add it using the "other account" option in  "email + accounts"

Then, It was working for a while. Now, again, It has stopped checking for new mails and "Not up to date" tag appears below the Gmail account. 

Some apps have stopped working. I mean, they don't load at all. Tried reinstalling them, Then they worked. But, I lost all my WhatsApp messages and I don't even remember my tapatalk id to login, now. 

I was happy at seeing Cortana. But, She always shows this message "I'm afraid I'm not available to help in your region with the language you chose."  Tried changing the region and language, But no use at all.

I haven't checked the battery consumption yet. Will comment on it and other things after I play with it for a while.


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> I was happy at seeing Cortana. But, She always shows this message "I'm afraid I'm not available to help in your region with the language you chose."  Tried changing the region and language, But no use at all.


Had the same problem. Restarted the phone, and it worked. 
You set this?



Language: English (India)
Country/Region: India


----------



## Shah (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Had the same problem. Restarted the phone, and it worked.
> You set this?
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I have exact setting. Tried restarting many times. Still not working.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

anybody with lumia 520/720 got cyan update notification?
Lumia 520 and 720 phones getting Cyan update in India | Windows Phone Central
since i am on developer preview, it is impossible to know whether update is available or not. so can anybody on wp 8.0 confirm?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> anybody with lumia 520/720 got cyan update notification?
> Lumia 520 and 720 phones getting Cyan update in India | Windows Phone Central
> since i am on developer preview, it is impossible to know whether update is available or not. so can anybody on wp 8.0 confirm?



im downgrading from 8.1 update 1 DP myself at this very minute!!
had issues downgrading to 8.0 so am hard reseting and trying again
will post my progress as it comes 
right now im getting errors like phone not supported etc randomly with Nokia software recovery tool
i anyways needed a hard reset to "refresh" the phone and i have a few spare phones while i attempt downgrading


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> im downgrading from 8.1 update 1 DP myself at this very minute!!
> had issues downgrading to 8.0 so am hard reseting and trying again
> will post my progress as it comes
> right now im getting errors like phone not supported etc randomly with Nokia software recovery tool
> i anyways needed a hard reset to "refresh" the phone and i have a few spare phones while i attempt downgrading



looking forward to seeing your progress. i just downloaded nokia recovery tool and is lazy to move forward as if cyan is not yet available i am doomed! especially with my pathetic connection.


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Microsoft is already started working on a fix for people who are on DEV preview, for the Cyan update. 
So, i will wait till it comes as the dev preview/ cyan update is mostly same. 

Either way, am enjoying the features. It's a PITA when resetting the phone, as one has to install all the apps/games again. 
Being an app/game junkie, installing apps/games on my phone will consume lots of bandwidth and time.


----------



## hsr (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Somehow I'm on the latest build, but the cyan thingy is still not in sight. Past couple of days have been filled with app and device updates a lot, often the music and camera apps. I've had the _new_ creative studio for some time so doesn't exactly know how the dev - oem transition takes place. Usually, it should replace the beta with oem, but I'm thinking of possibilities where your dev update becomes newer than the oem...

My wild guess about this is that dev subscribed users also expose themselves to dev app updates (or mine is) from MS and when OEM gets installed it will mess up?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> looking forward to seeing your progress. i just downloaded nokia recovery tool and is lazy to move forward as if cyan is not yet available i am doomed! especially with my pathetic connection.



UPDATE!!!
SUCCESS!!
Did a repair install of Recovery tool after my phones hard reset and managed to downgrade to 8.0
NOTE- DONT USE A MICROSOFT ACCOUNT JUST YET,SKIP EVERYTHING UNTIL AFTER CYAN UPDATE!!
installed the pre-cyan update(requisites etc) ,downloading cyan now
pls let me know if anyone runs into troubles,I had loads and managed to get instant solutions

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Microsoft is already started working on a fix for people who are on DEV preview, for the Cyan update.
> So, i will wait till it comes as the dev preview/ cyan update is mostly same.
> 
> Either way, am enjoying the features. It's a PITA when resetting the phone, as one has to install all the apps/games again.
> Being an app/game junkie, installing apps/games on my phone will consume lots of bandwidth and time.



True dat!!  
though i can safely say my phone is faster now and hopefully should remain fast with cyan(still downloading cyan)
reports are that cyan+update 1 is wayy faster than black+update1/8.1 DP
fingers crossed

- - - Updated - - -

will report further progress soon 

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE!:-
Finally got cyan , had to reboot a few times because of install errors but in the end it paid off!!
battery usage and camera performance have improved and so have the loading times
If you have used DP versions of 8.1 and update 1, the cyan update brings the refinement which was missing with black firmware+8.1
I suggest everyone update to Cyan and avoid update 1 till the next bugfix atleast(had a load of bugs when i had it with black on my 720 and 820 both)
All in all, a great job by nokia/MS!!has brought WP its speed and excellent optimisation back with Cyan which amber ,black and DP versions had lacked compared to previous releases like portico!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ thanks for your update. so battery life, which is the only thing i am looking now, has been improved. how much is the downgraded update file size? i heard it is 1.3gb. is it true? cyan is around 550mb or so.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> ^ thanks for your update. so battery life, which is the only thing i am looking now, has been improved. how much is the downgraded update file size? i heard it is 1.3gb. is it true? cyan is around 550mb or so.



yeah its 1.36gb or something,cyan is around 500-700(not sure)
i hard reset on update 1,downgraded to 8.0,updated to cyan and hard reset again and only then did i sign in my microsoft account and restore backup
its much faster ,camera performance seems to have improved,not very grainy anymore,not yet to the level which portico update had before but a big improvement
battery life is certainly better 
the update is worth getting and doesnt have any flaws in comparison to previous versions

- - - Updated - - -



hsr said:


> Somehow I'm on the latest build, but the cyan thingy is still not in sight. Past couple of days have been filled with app and device updates a lot, often the music and camera apps. I've had the _new_ creative studio for some time so doesn't exactly know how the dev - oem transition takes place. Usually, it should replace the beta with oem, but I'm thinking of possibilities where your dev update becomes newer than the oem...
> 
> My wild guess about this is that dev subscribed users also expose themselves to dev app updates (or mine is) from MS and when OEM gets installed it will mess up?



no MS has blocked Dev Preview users from OEM upgrades like cyan because bitlocker was causing issues so till a fix arises,we must downgrade to 8.0 ,update to cyan and then re enable developer preview updates to get DPs
i wouldnt advice updgrading to 8.1 Update 1 dev preview just yet because of bugs ,poor battery life etc, Cyan has fixed a lot of issues though and is the most stable release yet for me


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> yeah its 1.36gb or something,cyan is around 500-700(not sure)
> i hard reset on update 1,downgraded to 8.0,updated to cyan and hard reset again and only then did i sign in my microsoft account and restore backup
> its much faster ,camera performance seems to have improved,not very grainy anymore,not yet to the level which portico update had before but a big improvement
> battery life is certainly better
> the update is worth getting and doesnt have any flaws in comparison to previous versions


why did you hard reset before downgrading since downgrading will erase all the contents?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> why did you hard reset before downgrading since downgrading will erase all the contents?



i was having trouble downgrading and someone on WPCentral forums suggested hard reset and downgrade
worked for me after that


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> i was having trouble downgrading and someone on WPCentral forums suggested hard reset and downgrade
> worked for me after that



ok fine.. lemme check!


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> ok fine.. lemme check!



it was only for us DP users not for those on 8.0
8.0 to cyan is a smooth upgrade


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So now that so many people have cyan... how is the battery life?


----------



## hsr (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I'm on the 8.1 update 1 it seems (8.10.14147.180), and that live tile beta app crashed. The OS itself asked me to uninstall it and now I'm stuck with a 3 second load lock screen. Charging my phone 3 times a day now since on an H network or WiFi all the time.

Time to rollback and rebase


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> I'm on the 8.1 update 1 it seems (8.10.14147.180), and that live tile beta app crashed. The OS itself asked me to uninstall it and* now I'm stuck with a 3 second load lock screen.* Charging my phone 3 times a day now since on an H network or WiFi all the time.
> 
> Time to rollback and rebase


Activate kids corner, use it. 
Deactivate it later.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



hsr said:


> I'm on the 8.1 update 1 it seems (8.10.14147.180), and that live tile beta app crashed. The OS itself asked me to uninstall it and now I'm stuck with a 3 second load lock screen. Charging my phone 3 times a day now since on an H network or WiFi all the time.
> 
> Time to rollback and rebase



You're on beta software. Obviously you will face issues. I wanted to know about cyan users. With the final OS, has it improved or decreased the battery  life?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> You're on beta software. Obviously you will face issues. I wanted to know about cyan users. With the final OS, has it improved or decreased the battery  life?



battery life has got increased. anyway it is too early for me to tell though!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> battery life has got increased. anyway it is too early for me to tell though!



which phone?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> which phone?


lumia 520.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

HTC One (M8) For Windows Specs and Reviews | HTC United States

When will this come to India!


----------



## sandynator (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I want to know whether *class 10 micro SD* card will be useful if I start transferring all applications & heavy games to sd card after win 8.1 update[lumia cyan]?


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> I want to know whether *class 10 micro SD* card will be useful if I start transferring all applications & heavy games to sd card after win 8.1 update[lumia cyan]?



Class 10 is always useful, it has high transfer speed so useful when having game data on sd card and play


----------



## sandynator (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Thanks.. Could you please confirm if cortana available here in India. My fone Lumia 520.


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> Thanks.. Could you please confirm if cortana available here in India. My fone Lumia 520.



sorry i don't use windows phone, the above sd card query is a general question so i answered it [I own a class 10 too ]


----------



## sandynator (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Ok I too use class 10 for android but I had doubt for windows. If there is not much visible difference I may get higher capacity card.


----------



## Empirial (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is there anyone using Lumia 630? Plz pm me. Thanks!


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> Thanks.. Could you please confirm if cortana available here in India. My fone Lumia 520.



Yes, change the language to english (US) and region to USA, restart phone !

I'm flirting with Cortana nowadays !


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[MENTION=89240]Gaurav Bhattacharjee[/MENTION] - Is this you?

VLC for Windows Phone delay continues; Windows 8.1 version almost ready | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Empirial (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

In WP Central forum, I read that after updating Lumia 630 with the latest firmware update , if one installs MS Audio app then the equalizer works. Can anyone confirm this?
Btw, do connect your iem/headphone and then check.

Update Details : Nokia Lumia 630 Dual SIM - Software Update and Downloads - Nokia - India

EQ App : Your request appears to be from an automated process


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Empirial said:


> In WP Central forum, I read that after updating Lumia 630 with the latest firmware update , if one installs MS Audio app then the equalizer works. Can anyone confirm this?
> Btw, do connect your iem/headphone and then check.
> 
> Update Details : Nokia Lumia 630 Dual SIM - Software Update and Downloads - Nokia - India
> ...



why install manually? its preinstalled if not only then attempt to install or hard reset after backup

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> You're on beta software. Obviously you will face issues. I wanted to know about cyan users. With the final OS, has it improved or decreased the battery  life?



improved massively for me on my 720,yet to update my 820 because it hasnt released yet

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> HTC One (M8) For Windows Specs and Reviews | HTC United States
> 
> When will this come to India!



i doubt it will,its supposed to be a verizon exclusive 

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> Ok I too use class 10 for android but I had doubt for windows. If there is not much visible difference I may get higher capacity card.



class 4 should suffice but if you can afford it ,get the class 10

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> Ok I too use class 10 for android but I had doubt for windows. If there is not much visible difference I may get higher capacity card.



class 4 should suffice but if you can afford it ,get the class 10


----------



## sandynator (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
Thanks..
I got *16GB Strontium Class 10 from Amazon for 369 from the seller Guru27* on Saturday which normally retails in the range 475 - 500.

Update
Amazon.in: Buy Strontium Nitro 16Gb Class 10 MicroSDHC UHS-1 Online at Low Prices in India | Strontium Reviews & Ratings


----------



## Empirial (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> why install manually? its preinstalled if not only then attempt to install or hard reset after backup



I know that 630 comes preinstalled with latest Os. I'm telling about the Update that Nokia released for 630 to fix bugs & improve performance.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Installed WP8.1 with Cyan from wp8.1 GDR1 on Lumia 525 through nokia software recovery tool.


Speed restored. Data back. Improved battery life


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Should I go for 8.1 GDR1... is it stable? .. what are your experiences people..?
I'm on a 920.


----------



## Amithansda (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Installed Cyan Update for my Lumia 820. Seems like all fine except the fact that I heard it can install app in sd card but I dont see any option to do it.


----------



## Shah (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Amithansda said:


> Installed Cyan Update for my Lumia 820. Seems like all fine except the fact that I heard it can install app in sd card but I dont see any option to do it.


Go to Setting>Storage Sense, You've an option there.


----------



## Amithansda (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well...I am already starting to hate this update...Message hub integration with Facebook is now gone. Only through App, I have to send messages in Facebook. Music app live tiles are gone. Me live tile is useless now. For just sharing a picture on facebook I have to use that app that does not even start when using mobile 2G net.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

People on Dev preview. Did you'll get Cyan?


----------



## srkmish (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What is Microsoft's answer to low cost androids having good specs  - Moto g,e , Redmi 1s, Android one. Its pathetic to see they bringing in phones like 530. The upcoming companies are taking a hit and trying to sell good mobiles with better specs ( redmi 1s 4.7 in 720p )at lower cost and MS having buttload of money is still sticking to the 4 inch 530/520 in the 7k segment. If microsoft is serious about adoption, it has to start offering better specs at lower prices.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Should I go for 8.1 GDR1... is it stable? .. what are your experiences people..?
> I'm on a 920.



not yet,have it installed on my 820 with cyan but still buggy for now and battery life is bad but its certainly faster since cyan,on black it was worse
my 720 is on cyan without dp,battery life has improved since cyan

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> What is Microsoft's answer to low cost androids having good specs  - Moto g,e , Redmi 1s, Android one. Its pathetic to see they bringing in phones like 530. The upcoming companies are taking a hit and trying to sell good mobiles with better specs ( redmi 1s 4.7 in 720p )at lower cost and MS having buttload of money is still sticking to the 4 inch 530/520 in the 7k segment. If microsoft is serious about adoption, it has to start offering better specs at lower prices.



+720*820(lol  )
i feel the 30 series lumias are letdowns compared to the 20-series,all feel like downgrades in one way or another
for eg- lack of hardware buttons like camera and capacitive keys
930 looks great but lack of sd card slot and numerous hardware issues seem to plague it going by WPCentral forums
they should have continued making the 20-series ,very few lumias are still in stock - 1320,1520,1020,925,520,530,630


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am disappointed with the 2200 mAh batteries of 830 & 730. Really want to see battery tests.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> not yet,have it installed on my 820 with cyan but still buggy for now and battery life is bad but its certainly faster since cyan,on black it was worse
> my 720 is on cyan without dp,battery life has improved since cyan



Thanks.. man.. have downloaded it but did not install.. had my doubts... \
Now I won't install..  will wait for Lumia denim.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I am disappointed with the 2200 mAh batteries of 830 & 730. Really want to see battery tests.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



yeah i hope denim brings more to the table for older lumias as well though
the 730 is more of a downgrade over my 720 imho,lacks a camera button,lacks capacitive keys,no glance screen but the cpu-gpu,front camera and screen upgrades are welcome changes but not enough for me to get it over the 720
the 830 is a different equation altogether,it looks the best among the entire 30-series atm
snapdragon 800/801 would have made it even juicier but specs dont make much of a difference on wp unlike android 
10MP pureview sensor is a serious upgrade even though 720's 6.7MP and 820's 8MP are downsized pureview sensors,it will have a massive difference in quality imho
the batteries of the 730 and 830 wont match the battery life of the battery legend-720 and 820 

if theres a lumia or infact any phone i look forward to , its the 830 atm overall


----------



## Shah (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is there any good app for GChat as well as Yahoo Messenger?

I don't mind installing separate apps too. Suggest me some good ones.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Use IM plus. it's great Im.


----------



## Shah (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Gauravs90 said:


> Use IM plus. it's great Im.



Will try it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Is there any good app for GChat as well as Yahoo Messenger?
> 
> I don't mind installing separate apps too. Suggest me some good ones.



theres also nimbuzz
used to use it when i was on symbian and s40 wayy back  
worked well then,dunno about now
worth a shot though


----------



## Shah (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> theres also nimbuzz
> used to use it when i was on symbian and s40 wayy back
> worked well then,dunno about now
> worth a shot though



I have used Nimbuzz too. I don't know how I forgot it. 

BTW, As of now, IM+ is doing a good job. So, will stick with it for a while.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is there a way to back up messages from lumia 520 to android fone or PC??
Urgent!!


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Are Google apps usable on WP? Hangouts, GMail, YouTube etc?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

You can add gmail to accounts, There is YouTube HD or something like that...
No hangout...


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys I have Lumia 520 but I am thinking of switching to Symbian Belle phone Nokia C7 or N8 until phones with Android 5.0 arrives.Am I crazy for thinking this as im kinda bored with WP and Belle looks interesting even if Symbian is dead as I am not really an app freak.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Why would you go to a dead os from a fluid smooth one?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 10 confirmed


----------



## Shah (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



tanmaymohan said:


> Windows Phone 10 confirmed



Hope, All WP8 devices will receive this major update.


----------



## whiplash (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Microsoft Devices has announced its Lumia 730 dual-SIM and Lumia 830 smartphone for the peeps in India priced at Rs 15,299 and Rs 28,799 respectively. And there's flagship Lumia 930 part of the line up too, for Rs 38, 649. Lumia 730, 830 & 930 would be available on 6th, 8th & 15th October respectively.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



whiplash said:


> Microsoft Devices has announced its Lumia 730 dual-SIM and Lumia 830 smartphone for the peeps in India priced at Rs 15,299 and Rs 28,799 respectively. And there's flagship Lumia 930 part of the line up too, for Rs 38, 649. Lumia 730, 830 & 930 would be available on 6th, 8th & 15th October respectively.



930 more expensive than 1520, which has bigger screen, bigger battery, glance screen and MicroSD lots.


----------



## whiplash (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> 930 more expensive than 1520, which has bigger screen, bigger battery, glance screen and MicroSD lots.




Online retail sites price would be a little bit less I think so..im just glad they launched 930. Nokia always launch its flagship phone with a high price tag and then its price gets reduced over a period of time.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

frankly i see the newer lumias (except maybe 830 and 930) as downgrades from their predecessors in many ways
730 doesnt have glance,camera button,capacitive keys etc
630 and 530 speak for itself compared to 520,525,620
plus pricing is wayy too much except maybe the 730 which is decently priced at 15k


----------



## Shah (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> frankly i see the newer lumias (except maybe 830 and 930) as downgrades from their predecessors in many ways
> 730 doesnt have glance,camera button,capacitive keys etc
> 630 and 530 speak for itself compared to 520,525,620
> plus pricing is wayy too much except maybe the 730 which is decently priced at 15k


Actually, Nokia has messed up with the naming schemes this time. 

520/525 successor --> 630
620 successor --> 730
720 successor --> 830
820 successor --> 930


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Actually, Nokia has messed up with the naming schemes this time.
> 
> 520/525 successor --> 630
> 620 successor --> 730
> ...



but they all are downgrades
630 lacks sensors like proximity etc,has 512mb ram whereas 525 has 1gb and 52X has all the sensors etc
620 had glance,camera button and capacitive keys,730 doesnt have those
830 can be considered an upgrade from the 720 but 28k is a joke for a phone with otherwise similiar hardware to the 730 or even the 720(in terms of cpu performance)
820 had an sd card slot and glance,930 lacks both and costs 38k

i dont see any of them as upgrades overall especially since you can get the older lumias sealed etc in the local market for less and more features etc


----------



## Shah (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Just wandering if Snapdragon 400 MSM8226 on the 630/730 is better than Snapdragon S4+ MSM8227 processor on the 52x,620,720.

Anyone know anything about it?? And, Is the 730 worth buying?


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Just wandering if Snapdragon 400 MSM8226 on the 630/730 is better than Snapdragon S4+ MSM8227 processor on the 52x,620,720.
> 
> Anyone know anything about it?? And, Is the 730 worth buying?



no,they are nearly same in performance
the SD400 is slightly faster in rendering webpages
the SD S4's GPU is slightly better

730 is totally worth getting,though i wouldnt consider it an "upgrade" over my 720 because of lack of glance,capacitive keys and camera button
however 730 is still a great buy


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> 730 is totally worth getting,though i wouldnt consider it an "upgrade" over my 720 because of lack of glance,*capacitive keys* and camera button
> however 730 is still a great buy


Actually, it's good because when Lumia WP 8.0 phones were released, several people worried about the accidental touching of capacitive keys and the non-illuminated buttons when accessing the phone in darkness. On-screen capacitive keys are way accessible and handy, as would'nt have to worry about the keys while gaming.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Actually, it's good because when Lumia WP 8.0 phones were released, several people worried about the accidental touching of capacitive keys and the non-illuminated buttons when accessing the phone in darkness. On-screen capacitive keys are way accessible and handy, as would'nt have to worry about the keys while gaming.



still the look and feel of capacitive keys is something i would have prefered
its nice that the 830 has them though its pricing is not nice
i guess options are a good thing though


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> still the look and feel of capacitive keys is something i would have prefered
> its nice that the 830 has them though its pricing is not nice
> i guess options are a good thing though



830 would have been a beautiful device. But they SCREWED!!! it up by placing the MicroSD on top, which looks UGLY.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> 830 would have been a beautiful device. But they SCREWED!!! it up by placing the MicroSD on top, which looks UGLY.



yeah,the best design imho is the 720 and 930
720 is similiar looking to 920 but its lighter and slimmer etc to hold and is a proper unibody design
930 looks like an iphone in a few ways like the metal bezel and looks better than iphone in a few ways


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> yeah,the best design imho is the 720 and 930
> 720 is similiar looking to 920 but its lighter and slimmer etc to hold and is a proper unibody design
> 930 looks like an iphone in a few ways like the metal bezel and looks better than iphone in a few ways



930 is my favorite design. It was supposed to be the true successor of 920. It is a good device, but didn't meet people's expectation. When they eliminated Glance Screen and the camera's low light images are not even closer to 920.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> 930 is my favorite design. It was supposed to be the true successor of 920. It is a good device, but didn't meet people's expectation. When they eliminated Glance Screen and the camera's low light images are not even closer to 920.



yeah im disappointed with the newer lumias except the 830 which only has two flaws so far-sd card slot design and extremely high price tag


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

My 920( on cyan) was not getting charged today. Tried different chargers but it still did not work. Then I switched it off and on and now it is getting charged. 
The biggest concern here is that my warranty expires on 17th so... should I be worried and get it checked at care or it might have been a software issue?


----------



## hari1 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> My 920( on cyan) was not getting charged today. Tried different chargers but it still did not work. Then I switched it off and on and now it is getting charged.
> The biggest concern here is that my warranty expires on 17th so... should I be worried and get it checked at care or it might have been a software issue?



Why not? Prevention is better than cure after all.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> My 920( on cyan) was not getting charged today. Tried different chargers but it still did not work. Then I switched it off and on and now it is getting charged.
> The biggest concern here is that my warranty expires on 17th so... should I be worried and get it checked at care or it might have been a software issue?



might have been a random bug,happened to my 820 once
still no harm in waiting and seeing for atleast a week


----------



## sandynator (Oct 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys Is Nokia Lumia 625 worth @7k from amazon??

I used L520 for 1 yr & then shifted to Xiaomi Redmi 1s just for battery backup but Android seems to be boring for me & all those annoying ads.
please reply soon..


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



sandynator said:


> Guys Is Nokia Lumia 625 worth @7k from amazon??
> 
> I used L520 for 1 yr & then shifted to Xiaomi Redmi 1s just for battery backup but Android seems to be boring for me & all those annoying ads.
> please reply soon..



yep go get it,its an awesome phone for the price
i had a L625 for 2 weeks but got a 720 for the same price from the shopkeeper(who was nice enough to take back the 625) because i wanted the 720s camera
it wasnt worth the 22k but for anything lower than 13k its totally worth it


----------



## sandynator (Oct 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I missed that deal @7k But I had put that in my cart & its still showing 7k in my cart.
Should I make payment?? Or they will cancel the order..

The same seller's price is 10990 now 

- - - Updated - - -

I think now i have to wait for decent price drop of L730


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Those having L730, anybody noticing purple tinting whenever you swipe in the UI? Mainly with greys on black.

Some say it's because of AMOLED and nothing can done, and some say it's just a calibration bug and can be fixed with a software update. I'm not really sure. There's absolutely no tinting when using light theme.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Microsoft'''s Q1 2015: Surface growing strongly and Lumia sales up | The Verge

Microsoft has published its Q1 fiscal 2015 earnings report, and the company has made $4.5 billion in net income on $23.20 billion in revenue. Revenue has increased compared to $18.53 billion from the same period last year, but net income has decreased 14 percent compared to last year's $5.24 billion. Microsoft's drop in profits is largely related to $1.14 billion of integration and restructuring expenses following the Nokia phone business acquisition.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can someone please tell me what kind of SIM Card size is required for Nokia 625?


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> Can someone please tell me what kind of SIM Card size is required for Nokia 625?


Micro-SIM.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Micro-SIM.



Do the normal mobile phone shops have these or should I go to reputed Mobile store or should I contact Service Provider to get this done?
Last time I remember we bought Note2 from Univercell shop so I was able to get it done there but now I bought this online.


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> Do the normal mobile phone shops have these or should I go to reputed Mobile store or should I contact Service Provider to get this done?
> Last time I remember we bought Note2 from Univercell shop so I was able to get it done there but now I bought this online.


Even small mobile recharge shops does it.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What about the video format support for the Nokia 625?
I had some good quality around 720p Movie Videos that I could copy easily to my Note2 and Sony Z1 without any issues i.e. no conversion etc. But now when I try to copy the same videos I get alert from the Nokia phone that the file being copied will not be supported for playback on the phone.

- - - Updated - - -

*Can someone suggest a good brand for Nokia 625 both BackCover/Flip Cover and Screen protector.*
Will help if links are given.

- - - Updated - - -

There is no $ symbol on the Nokia 625. Do I need to check any settings?


----------



## Shah (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> There is no $ symbol on the Nokia 625. Do I need to check any settings?



long press, INR symbol.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> long press, INR symbol.



Thank you. Also can someone suggest good screen protector and back case for Nokia 625.


----------



## Shah (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> Thank you. Also can someone suggest good screen protector and back case for Nokia 625.



for case, try Amzer. Not sure about screen protector, though.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I finally get my Lumia 930. I am loving its 5 inch full HD Amoled screen with vibrant colors. Can someone suggest me a good gloosy tempered glass protection, with less reflection?


----------



## Shah (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I finally get my Lumia 930. I am loving its 5 inch full HD Amoled screen with vibrant colors. Can someone suggest me a good gloosy tempered glass protection, with less reflection?



Congrats,bud!


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I finally get my Lumia 930. I am loving its 5 inch full HD Amoled screen with vibrant colors. Can someone suggest me a good gloosy tempered glass protection, with less reflection?



Congo. For less reflection you have to get a matte screen protector. But the screen quality will degrade a bit. Try veegee or gadgetshieldz


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Shah said:


> Congrats,bud!





amjath said:


> Congo. For less reflection you have to get a matte screen protector. But the screen quality will degrade a bit. Try veegee or gadgetshieldz



Thanks dude, can you provide me the link? OK I can compromize the reflection part for a glossy screen protector. But I will prefer a tempered glass screen protection over any plastic sheet.


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Thanks dude, can you provide me the link? OK I can compromize the reflection part for a glossy screen protector. But I will prefer a tempered glass screen protection over any plastic sheet.



Anti Explosion Tempered Glass Screen Guard FOR Nokia Lumia 930 | eBay


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



amjath said:


> Anti Explosion Tempered Glass Screen Guard FOR Nokia Lumia 930 | eBay



Thanks. 930 has got a convex screen and I believe, in order to be a tempered glass protection, it has to be bit thick. So how well it fit in 930?


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Thanks. 930 has got a convex screen and I believe, in order to be a tempered glass protection, it has to be bit thick. So how well it fit in 930?



Not sure bro finding the screen protector is hard for your phone, you can check youtube


----------



## sandynator (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

*Microsoft has unveiled the entry level Lumia 535 Windows Phone without any Nokia branding. 

The smartphone is expected to be priced around Rs. 8,500*

Microsoft unveils the Lumia 535, its first handset after the Nokia re-branding | Digit.in


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ It's a great improvement over 52X and 530 series.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Any good antitheft app for windows?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> Any good antitheft app for windows?



Find my phone feature is natively available on windowsphone.com


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys found issue just a week into Nokia Lumia 625.
Looks like phone has restarted and now getting blue screen with sad smiley.
Most of the Google articles say that I need to take to the Nokia Service Center.
Any suggestions?


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> Guys found issue just a week into Nokia Lumia 625.
> Looks like phone has restarted and now getting blue screen with sad smiley.
> Most of the Google articles say that I need to take to the Nokia Service Center.
> Any suggestions?



Try the nokia factory flash tool. I dont recall the name of the tool, but there is one hwere you can flash your phone with the factory firmware.

I  hope you didnt update the phone with too little power and no charger on..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ Nokia Software Recovery Tool (NSRT)


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



pranav0091 said:


> Try the nokia factory flash tool. I dont recall the name of the tool, but there is one hwere you can flash your phone with the factory firmware.
> 
> I  hope you didnt update the phone with too little power and no charger on..


This phone is currently used by my aunty and there is neither Mobile Data enabled nor does she know how to connect to wifi yet. Not sure how this problem triggered.


tanmaymohan said:


> ^ Nokia Software Recovery Tool (NSRT)


Used some technique to hard reset the phone and it's working now.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys any idea where can I get an original charger for my new Nokia Lumia 625. Lost the original charger


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Microsoft has confirmed that, as of September 30, 2014, the total combined number of Modern-based apps in both its Windows Phone Store and its Windows Store have reached and surpassed over 500,000.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

any tempered glass screens for Lumia 720?
also I thought i should mention,if anyone is getting too much of the loading/resuming screen,i moved all apps to phone memory,backed up all my data to my pc, then formatted the sd card in the phone and copied my data and apps back to the sd card
now its much faster


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



amjath said:


> Anti Explosion Tempered Glass Screen Guard FOR Nokia Lumia 930 | eBay



That thing is a crap. I ordered it from Ebay, looks like its not even designed for Lumia 930. Its a simple glass which doesn't even fit the whole screen of my Lumia 930. I was expecting something similar to screenguard but made up of Tempered glass instead of a plastic film


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> This phone is currently used by my aunty and there is neither Mobile Data enabled nor does she know how to connect to wifi yet. Not sure how this problem triggered.
> 
> Used some technique to hard reset the phone and it's working now.
> 
> ...



you should be ok with any charger provided the output matches properly(for best results)
or just check online or with nokia care for original


----------



## whiplash (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia 535 to be launched on Nov 26 in India


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[YOUTUBE]IjifAejDVCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Behold the "Candy Crush" fans, it's coming to WP8 soon. 

Microsoft France apparently confirms Candy Crush Saga is headed to Windows Phone | Windows Central


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Behold the "Candy Crush" fans, it's coming to WP8 soon.
> 
> Microsoft France apparently confirms Candy Crush Saga is headed to Windows Phone | Windows Central



Candy Crush is on the store now









aaaand Lumia Denim is out for 520,525,720 and 1320


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Denim update was quite a surprise. Suddenly its out for everyone


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Denim update was quite a surprise. Suddenly its out for everyone



I am waiting for Denim update for my Lumia 930. The most anticipated of all


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Denim is just an OS Update not a Firmware Update
only brings 3-4 new features such as live folders,hey cortana(sd800 only) and 1-2 more things
it does however also bring 4K recording to Pureview Lumias and also enables us to download the latest Lumia Camera(classic and something else i believe) which has faster launch time etc 
looks like this a bugfix sort of update for Cyan and sorts out a bunch of OS bugs and was much needed so its not a small update even if it doesnt bring a whole ton of new features

still havent got the update on my 720 and 820 though 
hopefully should be out by next week i guess


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

got the update on my 520.battery life has been slightly increased. it is too early to say though. waiting for next update


----------



## rdx_halo (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Dud update. I haven't noticed any improvement.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> got the update on my 520.battery life has been slightly increased. it is too early to say though. waiting for next update



did you get the new lumia camera? if so is it faster to launch etc??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I still have older 4.9.2.1 version. Not sure when will i get version 5.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> I still have older 4.9.2.1 version. Not sure when will i get version 5.



 dont tell me they decided to include it only for flagship phones 
hope atleast 720 gets it
fingers crossed!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lumia camera will be available for all devices. Flagship devices will get some exclusive features .


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> Lumia camera will be available for all devices. Flagship devices will get some exclusive features .



No i didnt mean new features
since denim is supposedly a bugfix update on the whole,i heard that launch time of lumia camera and shutter speed etc was gonna improve


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^I also heard that. But i don't know When will I receive that update for the camera app.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

My dad's Lumia 1320 hasen't received Denim yet.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> Denim is just an OS Update not a Firmware Update
> only brings 3-4 new features such as live folders,hey cortana(sd800 only) and 1-2 more things
> it does however also bring 4K recording to Pureview Lumias and also enables us to download the latest Lumia Camera(classic and something else i believe) which has faster launch time etc
> looks like this a bugfix sort of update for Cyan and sorts out a bunch of OS bugs and was much needed so its not a small update even if it doesnt bring a whole ton of new features
> ...



Wrong!! Lumia Denim is the firmware, WP 8.1 GDR 2 is the new OS.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> My dad's Lumia 1320 hasen't received Denim yet.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



no the firmware value remains same according to Windowscentral
they themselves stated that its a bug fix release for most phones


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> no the firmware value remains same according to Windowscentral
> they themselves stated that its a bug fix release for most phones



I mean it didn't even ask for an update to download. When I go to settings and software updates, it shows that mine is already up to date.


----------



## kool (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Bought Lava IRIS WIN1 for Rs.4050 from Flipkart during GOSF sale. 

1GB RAM, 
QUAD CORE, 
4" display,
1900mAh battery, 
windows 8.1, 
5MP AF Camera, 
8GB internal memory. 

Awesome phone... Superfast response, no lag, good camera with strong flash. 

I m new to Windows Phone, suggest me top 20 apps for this phone.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

My Lumia 930s screen broke, its out of order now. But my Lumia is insured by New India Insurance. But their customer careis always busy. There call back option too isn't promising. Can someone tell me some channel. through which i can get my work done fast?


----------



## dabangg (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> My Lumia 930s screen broke, its out of order now. But my Lumia is insured by New India Insurance. But their customer careis always busy. There call back option too isn't promising. Can someone tell me some channel. through which i can get my work done fast?



Dharna de do customer care ke aage 
Just joking.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Will be converting this thread into windows touch screen device thread, I mean windows phones + tabs as they are going to merge soon. What should the thread title be? windows touch devices thread? winows touch thread or mobile? open to suggestions.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

WP powered tabs ?


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^ AFAIK Windows 10 is the boldest step by MSFT to unify Windows and Windows Phone OS.


----------



## Shah (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Will be converting this thread into windows touch screen device thread, I mean windows phones + tabs as they are going to merge soon. What should the thread title be? windows touch devices thread? winows touch thread or mobile? open to suggestions.



Windows Portable Devices Thread, may be?


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys I need some help with my new Lumia 625. 
I'm new to windows phone. I need to copy some audio songs and some hd songs to my phone. When I copy the normal way of copy paste I can't find the songs available in my phone play list.
Can someone please advise me on how to copy audio songs and also video songs. Are there any specific apps that I need to download to play audio/hd video songs.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Copy paste video files to the video folder and mp3 files to music folder and the default apps should recognise them easily.

Are you on WP8.1 OS?


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> Guys I need some help with my new Lumia 625.
> I'm new to windows phone. I need to copy some audio songs and some hd songs to my phone. When I copy the normal way of copy paste I can't find the songs available in my phone play list.
> Can someone please advise me on how to copy audio songs and also video songs. Are there any specific apps that I need to download to play audio/hd video songs.



you can also try out the new VLC app,just came out yesterday but still in beta and its very buggy and crashes easily


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



tanmaymohan said:


> Copy paste video files to the video folder and mp3 files to music folder and the default apps should recognise them easily.
> 
> Are you on WP8.1 OS?



I did as suggested but except for one folder none of the other songs are being recognised.

- - - Updated - - -

Any suggestions on a good app to browse the files?


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> Any suggestions on a good app to browse the files?


1.Files
2.Files&Folders Pro


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am Planning to buy a windows phone for my dad within 10k(max)..My dad's main requirement is Big screen for easy accessibility and a battery that lasts a day..I've zeroed in on Lumia 535 because it has a big display ( 5 inch) , has a decent camera and within the budget.
But, upon further research, it seems that the 535 is suffering from a touch sensitivity issue and the latest update which is supposed to solve the problem hasn't yet fixed it.
Can any Lumia 535 user confirm it ???
Also, are there any other good windows phone choices within 10k ?? The Lumia 638 seems a perfecct choice, but the only drawback is that it doesn't have a front camera..( not a major con, but why settle for less ??  )


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ashs1 said:


> I am Planning to buy a windows phone for my dad within 10k(max)..My dad's main requirement is Big screen for easy accessibility and a battery that lasts a day..I've zeroed in on Lumia 535 because it has a big display ( 5 inch) , has a decent camera and within the budget.
> But, upon further research, it seems that the 535 is suffering from a touch sensitivity issue and the latest update which is supposed to solve the problem hasn't yet fixed it.
> Can any Lumia 535 user confirm it ???
> Also, are there any other good windows phone choices within 10k ?? The Lumia 638 seems a perfecct choice, but the only drawback is that it doesn't have a front camera..( not a major con, but why settle for less ??  )



the Lumia 535 issues are apparently going to be resolved with the next update coming next week(rumoured)
the issues arent as bad as potrayed and happens rarely
another phone worth checking out is the Lumia 625(9k on amazon.in),though i suggest 535 overall

- - - Updated - - -

*www.amazon.in/Nokia-625-Lumia-Black/dp/B00EOPJEYK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420541725&sr=8-1&keywords=625+nokia+lumia
it dropped to 7K!!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can you guys who use Windows phone suggest some useful apps!


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> Can you guys who use Windows phone suggest some useful apps!



Hardware Tests | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (India)
try this
it has alot of uses and is rather handy
you can even pin individual functions etc
its pretty much an all in one utilities app

I use it each time I drop my phone(to assess damage),need a flashlight or if I want a decibel meter(Im an audiophile,so Im always testing my speakers etc)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows 10 for smartphones shown off for the first time on a Lumia 1520 | Windows Central

Lot of new stuff. New action centre. True Universal apps. New outlook. Everything is new!


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Windows 10 for smartphones shown off for the first time on a Lumia 1520 | Windows Central
> 
> Lot of new stuff. New action centre. True Universal apps. New outlook. Everything is new!


Yeah. Translucent tiles & a separate app for Outlook and ability to sort the installed apps in the menu.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Guys can anyone suggest a good free app for playing mkv files. I tried mkv lite but that's not that great!


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> Guys can anyone suggest a good free app for playing mkv files. I tried mkv lite but that's not that great!


1. Ccplayer
2. Moliplayer (Change Region to Hongkong, and download the free version. Moliplayer Pro alone is premium)
3. VLC Beta


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Is VLC Beta stable enough now to play heavy 720p mkv files ?


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Yes, I'm playing them.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



tanmaymohan said:


> Is VLC Beta stable enough now to play heavy 720p mkv files ?



it does have random crashes sometimes but its getting better with each update

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Windows 10 for smartphones shown off for the first time on a Lumia 1520 | Windows Central
> 
> Lot of new stuff. New action centre. True Universal apps. New outlook. Everything is new!



*drools uncontrollably*
I look forward to Windows even more now,Microsoft has been working hard I see!!


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

so i will be joining WP now as my sis bought a new phone and her Lumia 520 will be mine now. Should i know some stuff before using WPs? Never used WPs before.


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Whatsapp for PC is out, and it's awesome..
WhatsApp Web - WhatsApp Blog

Only for WP8 & Android i guess.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What about the windows music app. The only thing that prevents me from buying another windows mobile, is it's pathetic music player. I like to personalize my music, and there is no easy way to edit playlist or "add to or up next" option to line up mp3.
Another main problem is that there is no good media player free app which can play mkv with built in subtitles. Vlc is still in nascent stage.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Whatsapp for PC is out, and it's awesome..
> WhatsApp Web - WhatsApp Blog
> 
> Only for WP8 & Android i guess.



and BB10 dont forget BB10 

- - - Updated - - -



rdx_halo said:


> What about the windows music app. The only thing that prevents me from buying another windows mobile, is it's pathetic music player. I like to personalize my music, and there is no easy way to edit playlist or "add to or up next" option to line up mp3.
> Another main problem is that there is no good media player free app which can play mkv with built in subtitles. Vlc is still in nascent stage.



use music+ or VLC Beta


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Both are not upto mark. I forgot go mention one more thing, Call recording facility is not available in windows. Big feature!


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> Both are not upto mark. I forgot go mention one more thing, Call recording facility is not available in windows. Big feature!



Music+ works fine for me
VLC is buggy but its getting better day by day
Call recording wasnt available due to technical reasons but Windows 10 will bring forth universal apps so I expect the issue to be resolved because Windows(desktop) has an inbuilt recorder and universal apps means more api support


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> 1. Ccplayer
> 2. Moliplayer (Change Region to Hongkong, and download the free version. Moliplayer Pro alone is premium)
> 3. VLC Beta


So guys these are my options to play HD files on my Lumia 625. 
Pretty disappointed since reviews for VLC etc has been disappointing.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> So guys these are my options to play HD files on my Lumia 625.
> Pretty disappointed since reviews for VLC etc has been disappointing.



wait for Windows 10 for phones preview (supposedly next week),universal apps will bring better apps to the table hopefully


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What's universal app?


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ajayritik said:


> So guys these are my options to play HD files on my Lumia 625.
> Pretty disappointed since reviews for VLC etc has been disappointing.


VLC is still a beta, and it's getting 2-3 updates a week. Dev behind VLC "Thomas Nigro" is active in WindowsCentral forums, often getting the inputs directly from users.

- - - Updated - - -



rdx_halo said:


> What's universal app?


In simple, a windows app which works in both Windows 8 OS and Windows phone 8/8.1 devices.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> What's universal app?





Flash said:


> In simple, a windows app which works in both Windows 8 OS and Windows phone 8/8.1 devices.



^^what flash said
my point being,to support universal apps,they will have to remove certain restrictions and add more apis so better support and better apps are on the way(theoretically)


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

When is Denim coming? My Lumia 930 and dad's 1320 still have got the old Cyan firmware.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

they are taking forever to release denim in india


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

What's the firmware number of denim version


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I m still on Cyan too


----------



## Flash (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Interested can participate in the contest.

*www.talenthouse.com/i/create-tile-art-for-microsoft-lumia


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am more interested in the new camera app. But no phone will be able to use that 930 4k feature.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> I am more interested in the new camera app. But no phone will be able to use that 930 4k feature.



That is the reason I am insanely waiting for Denim. The improved image quality, 4K recording and HDR. Overall it will give a brand new look and feel to Lumia 930 and 1520, that will make Note 3 owners jaleous


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I thought we already got demim update!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> That is the reason I am insanely waiting for Denim. The improved image quality, 4K recording and HDR. Overall it will give a brand new look and feel to Lumia 930 and 1520, that will make Note 3 owners jaleous



From where did note 3 comes?


----------



## hari1 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> From where did note 3 comes?



I am bored. I can't resist  
The correct sentence is:
From where did Note 3 come?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^You got the meaning of the sentence hence purpose served.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rdx_halo said:


> I thought we already got demim update!



Denim is available for latest devices like Lumia 730/735, 535 and maybe 830. But for Lumia 930 which is the flagship device, Denim update isn't released in india, when it is available in rest of the world.

- - - Updated - - -



hari1 said:


> I am bored. I can't resist
> The correct sentence is:
> From where did Note 3 come?



Lumia 930 and 1520 are the direct competitors of Note 3. Specially 1520 and note 3 came almost at the same time, almost a month apart. Both uses the same processor. But despite having less RAM, Lumia 930 and 1520 are superior than Note 3. Its was unfortunate that MS didn't release a successor to 1520, that would have given a tough time for note 4.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I dont quite get the delay in Denim for India,earlier India was one of the first 3 to get updates 
either way,denim isnt a major update for most devices anyway
waiting for W10 DP..


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> I dont quite get the delay in Denim for India,earlier India was one of the first 3 to get updates
> either way,denim isnt a major update for most devices anyway
> waiting for W10 DP..



It might not be a major update for most of the Lumia device. But for 930 and 1520 it is an IMPORTANT update, where it has improved the imaging mechanism, added 4K video, Burist Mode and HDR mode. There are some minor improvements too like battery life, heat issue and purple tint issue.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

It really bothers me that Denim has been released for other markets before India. We are one of the biggest markets of windows phones.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

They got to start taking India a bit more seriously. BTW how many of you had signed up for insider programs for 10 preview?? .


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> They got to start taking India a bit more seriously. BTW how many of you had signed up for insider programs for 10 preview?? .



Me,am dying to get my hands on the W10 DP!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> They got to start taking India a bit more seriously. BTW how many of you had signed up for insider programs for 10 preview?? .



me. but it is  highly unlikely i would install it on my phone.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

rumour is Windows 10 for phones preview will release on Monday 
fingers crossed
though im presuming initial release will be loaded with bugs,still it will give a great insight into the final version
I hope they arent putting buttons on the top like in the leaked screenshots,I prefer them down


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i wonder why nobody posted this yet!
Windows 10 Technical Preview for phones now available to download! | Windows Central
Get a first look at Windows 10 for Phones with Microsoft's Joe Belfiore | Windows Central
Video hands-on with Windows 10 for the Lumia 830 | Windows Central


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> i wonder why nobody posted this yet!
> Windows 10 Technical Preview for phones now available to download! | Windows Central
> Get a first look at Windows 10 for Phones with Microsoft's Joe Belfiore | Windows Central
> Video hands-on with Windows 10 for the Lumia 830 | Windows Central



maybe because its come as  a radical shock in terms of the terrible changes in UI such as that grey bar at the top
Im not very pleased with the android-like settings menu , the "hamburger" menu in place of the old bar at the bottom , the grey bar at the top of certain apps
It looks like theres been some android influence in the design and I hope they decide to scrap the changes in UI
other than the poor design changes,it looks like WP is advancing in the right direction if they get rid of the new UI and add interactive/3d live tiles etc instead
they were experimenting with the new live tiles concept on the Lumia "mclaren" prototype anyways and everyone expected the "leaked" screens of the phones UI to be present in W10
hopfeully the next update might tell us whats in store


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[YOUTUBE]1Qxt1plevDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

So has anybody tried W10 or are you'll planning to wait for a few weeks?


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

But it's for only selected phones - 
*Lumia 630, Lumia 635, Lumia 636, Lumia 638, Lumia 730, or Lumia 830.*

But, you can install the preview on any LUMIA but at your OWN risk via this trick.
*HOWTO: Install Windows 10 for Phones on Non-supported devices (and other hacks)*


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

so far not so good on my brother L830 it is full of hiccups and stutter but this you have to expect from a WIP project.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> But it's for only selected phones -
> *Lumia 630, Lumia 635, Lumia 636, Lumia 638, Lumia 730, or Lumia 830.*
> 
> But, you can install the preview on any LUMIA but at your OWN risk via this trick.
> *HOWTO: Install Windows 10 for Phones on Non-supported devices (and other hacks)*



theres a risk of perma bricking the phone with that method wouldnt advice it especially since W10 is still buggy for supported phones anyways

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> so far not so good on my brother L830 it is full of hiccups and stutter but this you have to expect from a WIP project.



yeah I suggest downgrading to denim till a more stable release


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> theres a risk of perma bricking the phone with that method wouldnt advice it especially since W10 is still buggy for supported phones anyways
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Who cares my brother is still enjoying the new camera app. He say it is only enough to stick with windows 10.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

i am still sticking to Cyan on my 525


----------



## kool (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

How to update windows 10 on LAVA IRIS WIN1?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kool said:


> How to update windows 10 on LAVA IRIS WIN1?



its limited to only a small number of lumia phones and hack installs on unsupported lumias
nothing for non-lumias till Preview for developers release of Windows 10 I guess
Dont worry though,its rather buggy at the moment and 8.1 Update 1 is the most stable at the moment ,wait for official W10 release

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> i am still sticking to Cyan on my 525



Denim is out for all Lumias in India now
Cyan was rather buggy,I updated to Denim on my 720,smoothest Wp version yet!!
brought back the speed in my phone,fixed alot of software related bugs


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lel just after posting it I found the news  my bad

Updated : Speed restored. A little change in battery life on the positive side and few other additions. I m happy


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



tanmaymohan said:


> lel just after posting it I found the news  my bad
> 
> Updated : Speed restored. A little change in battery life on the positive side and few other additions. I m happy



yeah me too!! MS is awesome,I thought Denim would be slower given the older hardware but looks like MS support for older hardware is miles ahead of google and apple


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> yeah me too!! MS is awesome,I thought Denim would be slower given the older hardware but looks like MS support for older hardware is miles ahead of google and apple



This is what I was looking forward to say


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I just checked for my 920. Says its up to date!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hey has denim roll-out started in India?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> Hey has denim roll-out started in India?



yep not yet out for my 820 and my friends 920 though 
MS says by next week,itll be out for every phone

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I just checked for my 920. Says its up to date!



yeah 820 and 920 will get it by next week


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Lets see how it is going to make the camera improvement and overall fluidity increase.


----------



## VikramS (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hellloo guys, do you have any idea about the Lumia 532? is it here? has anyone purchased it? how is it performance wise?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



VikramS said:


> Hellloo guys, do you have any idea about the Lumia 532? is it here? has anyone purchased it? how is it performance wise?



looking at the specs and the 4 inch screen... it will be nothing but good.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

L640 is rumoured for MWC showup.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> Lets see how it is going to make the camera improvement and overall fluidity increase.



camera launch speed and shutter speed are lightyears faster on Denim than on older WP releases on my 720 touch wood
quality is more or less the same atleast for 720

waiting for 820 to get Denim now..

- - - Updated - - -



VikramS said:


> Hellloo guys, do you have any idea about the Lumia 532? is it here? has anyone purchased it? how is it performance wise?



you can buy any Lumia and get great quality and performance,updates etc
my 2 year old 720 just keeps getting better and better with each update unlike my Nexus 5 and 7 which are paperweights since 5.0


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

come on.. release denim already for the 920!


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> come on.. release denim already for the 920!



and 820 dont forget 820!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> and 820 dont forget 820!!



W10 TP is out. Release denim for every phone.. gawddd they are slow at it


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> W10 TP is out. Release denim for every phone.. gawddd they are slow at it



MS promised that, they will release Denim for every indian Lumia devices by end of Feb. We are approaching the end of Feb and I haven't received any news on Lumia 930 and 1320 Denim update.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

As far as denim is concerned the fact that only SD800 will only be able to use the full potential of the update is a big turnoff. Lets see what is brings to the SD 400 based devices.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> As far as denim is concerned the fact that only SD800 will only be able to use the full potential of the update is a big turnoff. Lets see what is brings to the SD 400 based devices.



I own Lumia 930, which has SD800. I can't wait to see 
1) Further improvement in the camera
2) 4K recording
3) HDR
4) Burst shot


----------



## VikramS (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> looking at the specs and the 4 inch screen... it will be nothing but good.



Could you please elaborate the features that you like the most in this phone?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



VikramS said:


> Could you please elaborate the features that you like the most in this phone?



are you looking for something specific?
Nokia is like Maruti,there are 4-5 models for every price range(in this case low-mid range) and very reliable and good depending on your needs


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

At least you guys will get WP10.
It seems Microsoft is trying to make Lumia 520 users like me happy so we don't crib about not getting WP10.


----------



## VikramS (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> are you looking for something specific?
> Nokia is like Maruti,there are 4-5 models for every price range(in this case low-mid range) and very reliable and good depending on your needs



See I always wanted to buy a Lumia phone because it has got the MS office suite.. but my budget was low... now that Microsoft has launched a budget phone... I want to buy it ASAP.. I just want a Smartphone for the functionality these offer.. I have read a few blogs and saw some videos as well on the 532.. it has got good reviews and the 30Gb cloud storage is just what I need.. they're saying that 532 will also get the WP10 update.. which makes it even more worthy of investment..  I just want that the phone to perform really fast and get the updates.. will it be possible with the 532?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



VikramS said:


> See I always wanted to buy a Lumia phone because it has got the MS office suite.. but my budget was low... now that Microsoft has launched a budget phone... I want to buy it ASAP.. I just want a Smartphone for the functionality these offer.. I have read a few blogs and saw some videos as well on the 532.. it has got good reviews and the 30Gb cloud storage is just what I need.. they're saying that 532 will also get the WP10 update.. which makes it even more worthy of investment..  I just want that the phone to perform really fast and get the updates.. will it be possible with the 532?



yeah its a great phone for the things you mentioned and will beat any android at that price range 
if you have the budget even 535 is a great buy and a bit better in terms of screen and camera
though you will be happy equally with any Lumia for the things you mentioned
hope i helped 
feel free to ask me any more doubts about WP


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I own Lumia 930, which has SD800. I can't wait to see
> 1) Further improvement in the camera
> 2) 4K recording
> 3) HDR
> 4) Burst shot



You will surely enjoy the update. It looks like this update was meant to be great for these devices.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> You will surely enjoy the update. It looks like this update was meant to be great for these devices.



yeah you are right,for other phones,it was just an OS update not firmware though alot of OS level bugs were fixed for all


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> yeah you are right,for other phones,it was just an OS update not firmware though alot of OS level bugs were fixed for all



I think they are kind of patching up every thing before windows 10 launch.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Denim released for 930, 920, 925 and 820...
Finally the phone is much smoother. This is a good update. lot of bug fixes.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> I think they are kind of patching up every thing before windows 10 launch.



yeah MS has really been keeping up promises and learning from their mistakes it seems
lets hope it continues

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Denim released for 930, 920, 925 and 820...
> Finally the phone is much smoother. This is a good update. lot of bug fixes.



ikr ill update my 820 tonight


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Well all I can say is that my brother 930 is a all diffident phone all together. MS is certainly on the tight track with this update.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> Well all I can say is that my brother 930 is a all diffident phone all together. MS is certainly on the tight track with this update.



yeah 930 is a sexy phone!! I was extremely tempted to upgrade but lack of glance and SD card slot were my priority so I stuck to my 720 and 820
1520 ticks all my boxes except size and pricing


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> yeah 930 is a sexy phone!! I was extremely tempted to upgrade but lack of glance and SD card slot were my priority so I stuck to my 720 and 820
> 1520 ticks all my boxes except size and pricing



My brother is more of a camera person but he didn't like 1020 so he settled in for L930.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> My brother is more of a camera person but he didn't like 1020 so he settled in for L930.



yeah all Lumia 7xx and above have awesome cameras


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> yeah all Lumia 7xx and above have awesome cameras



But I am not a big fan of this 6.7 or weird resolution.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> But I am not a big fan of this 6.7 or weird resolution.



dont be fooled by megapixels,its a fantastic shooter and still the best low light phone camera even today along with the lumia 920's 8.7mp
*cdn.recombu.com/mobile/images/news/M19011/1365774834.jpg
*nokiapoweruser.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/compare-s4-lumia720-iphone5-flashfly-04.jpg


----------



## RogerD (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> But I am not a big fan of this 6.7 or weird resolution.



Right now m using Lumia 625, i know that if i talk abt the current pace of the market than absolutely Windows don't stand a chance against its competitors. But if you consider only about Lumia Devices camera than believe me even if you are having abt 5 MP u'll be able to get very high Pics quality as well you will be able to record very good HD resolution videos.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> dont be fooled by megapixels,its a fantastic shooter and still the best low light phone camera even today along with the lumia 920's 8.7mp
> 404 Not Found
> *nokiapoweruser.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/compare-s4-lumia720-iphone5-flashfly-04.jpg



It is not only about the megapixels. The lower res do not give a lot of option when trying to crop the image without sacrificing a lot of details.


----------



## Flash (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Store hits 200,000 app mark, with 385,000 apps in Windows Phone Store | Windows Central


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^It is certainly growing but there is still a hold from the devs for developing apps for windows.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> ^^It is certainly growing but there is still a hold from the devs for developing apps for windows.



Especially with Win 10 around. People are waiting for it's release.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hello i am an Android User but want to buy a windows phone too.I have decided to buy Lava Iris Win1.Is it a good buy?
Does anyone know that will it be updated to windows 10 for mobile?And games and apps are less for windows store


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ankitj1611 said:


> Hello i am an Android User but want to buy a windows phone too.I have decided to buy Lava Iris Win1.Is it a good buy?
> Does anyone know that will it be updated to windows 10 for mobile?And games and apps are less for windows store



In terms of specs, The lava Iris Win1 is much better than the competitors-  Lumia 435,530,532....The main disadvantage of Non-Lumia phones is they can't access Lumia apps.  & as far as updates are concerned, Nokia has been pretty good with their devices..even the 520 has been getting latest updates.  I have No idea about Lava though..
Thee appstore is gradually getting better..it is still a bit behind playstore, but it ha all the basic required apps.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

All phones on wp8 will get win10. And since lava is a new release so most probably get it. Otherwise you have preview for developers or insider which will give you win10


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Especially with Win 10 around. People are waiting for it's release.



They have to make the hardware availability soon and that too in plenty. The new devices launched at MWC looks promising from the MS future point of view.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> It is not only about the megapixels. The lower res do not give a lot of option when trying to crop the image without sacrificing a lot of details.



thats true but the low light imaging is better because of the cons of this sensor

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> They have to make the hardware availability soon and that too in plenty. The new devices launched at MWC looks promising from the MS future point of view.



yeah
did you see the 640 and 640XL!! if they maintain the same price as abroad they will gain alot of marketshare
really well made phones except for that glossy back,easily fixable with a cover


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> thats true but the low light imaging is better because of the cons of this sensor
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah I am surely hoping a lot from both the devices. After a long time I am seeing some great potential from MS devices.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> Yeah I am surely hoping a lot from both the devices. After a long time I am seeing some great potential from MS devices.



Hands on with Windows Phone 8.1 Update 2 - WMPoweruser

They are releasing Update 2 also soon
as a follow up to Denim itself
MS is really stepping up its game!!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> Hands on with Windows Phone 8.1 Update 2 - WMPoweruser
> 
> They are releasing Update 2 also soon
> as a follow up to Denim itself
> MS is really stepping up its game!!


Yeah this is awesome. Way to go MS.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Can someone suggest me a way to select local delhi FM channel in FM Radio of WP 8.1?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Can someone suggest me a way to select local delhi FM channel in FM Radio of WP 8.1?



depends on if your hardware supports FM..
which phone?


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> depends on if your hardware supports FM..
> which phone?



Lumia 1320. Dad is asking for a separate transistor. I want to configure FM in his phone. I installed 2 softwares. but the only option in region that you can select us US, World and Japan. There is no option of selected Delhi


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Lumia 1320. Dad is asking for a separate transistor. I want to configure FM in his phone. I installed 2 softwares. but the only option in region that you can select us US, World and Japan. There is no option of selected Delhi



try all 3 options and set frequencies manually and try


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Try selecting world and then manually set the frequency.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Windows Phone 8.1 Update 2 Rolls Out In India | TechTree.com

What is this?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Windows Phone 8.1 Update 2 Rolls Out In India | TechTree.com
> 
> What is this?



omg omg omg!
hope this fixes the minor start screen freeze bug


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

windows central has not mentioned it so I believe the news is false. Update 2 is only for new phones. i.e. 640 and 640XL


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> windows central has not mentioned it so I believe the news is false. Update 2 is only for new phones. i.e. 640 and 640XL



But I am betting it is surely going to the legacy devices.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> But I am betting it is surely going to the legacy devices.



on what basis?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> windows central has not mentioned it so I believe the news is false. Update 2 is only for new phones. i.e. 640 and 640XL



oh if its true,itll make Microsoft the fastest software update releasing oem(it currently is along with apple though)


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> on what basis?



Update 1 did make some ghost touch problems on some devices. Either they are going to push a big patch for fixing that or they might eventually roll out update 2 for the devices.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> Update 1 did make some ghost touch problems on some devices. Either they are going to push a big patch for fixing that or they might eventually roll out update 2 for the devices.


Ghost touch... link please... havent heard of it .. though have seen the start screen hanging  bit


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

on the contrary update 1 fixed "ghost touch" for Lumia 535....


----------



## VikramS (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Hello people! Would like to share a great news for Asha users. Microsoft is giving you all a chance to exchange your Asha with the Lumia 435, assuring discounts worth rs 1500 and 1000! Make the most of it and get yourself your first Smartphone I would suggest!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Here you go Denim Fixed the Lumia 1520 phantom touch bug. : windowsphone and Lumia 1520 Swipe/Tap Bug - Screen Sensitivity - Phantom Taps - Microsoft Community


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



thomson said:


> I am using windows lumia 532 and it's nice and especially not facing the problem of phone getting struck.Heard that not all lumia smartphones are not to get windows 10 update...



All will get it but phones with 512 mb ram will be missing a few features. Just like it happens with Iphone. Your phone has 1 gb ram. Don't worry. You'll surely get it.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

All Phones will get the windows 10 update eventually.


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[YOUTUBE]1AsoSnOmhvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> All will get it but phones with 512 mb ram will be missing a few features. Just like it happens with Iphone. Your phone has 1 gb ram. Don't worry. You'll surely get it.



except thankfully even 512mb devices etc arent forgotten in updates at all and eventually get all features except 1-2 such as Hey cortana and Lumia Camera improvements-4K,Living moments etc
in iphone its much worse,you dont get features even if hardware supports it 
MS has really kept its promises,lets hope they continue at the same pace,Im very happy with my 2 year old 720 which just gets faster and better with each update instead of the other way around like in other platforms


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Anybody downloaded the latest update for the 730? It's almost 500mb I guess.


----------



## BryanM35 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

I am enjoying the WP it is very useful for me and I am getting better experience of text messages or for internet explorer and Wi Fi connectivity. Thank you WP.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Still waiting for 640. Looking to pick it up.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> Still waiting for 640. Looking to pick it up.



640 is delicious!! im also tempted 
just have to see camera and battery life comparison with my 720 first...
that would be my deal breaker


----------



## Flash (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

All the first gen lumia's (520.620.720.820.) are defunct now -


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> All the first gen lumia's (520.620.720.820.) are defunct now -



not true at all bro
I have both 720 and 820 running smooth on 8.1 Update 1(Denim)
No problems at all


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> 640 is delicious!! im also tempted
> just have to see camera and battery life comparison with my 720 first...
> that would be my deal breaker



I am looking for a medium spec phone. Spending a lot on 830 is not my thing.


----------



## Flash (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> not true at all bro
> I have both 720 and 820 running smooth on 8.1 Update 1(Denim)
> No problems at all


I meant, in the market. Not w.r.t OS.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> I meant, in the market. Not w.r.t OS.



not really bro
stuff is constantly improving and will continue with W10 hopefully
MS has been consistent so far touchwood
ios,WP and BB10 have proven that you dont need high spec hardware for a good experience
thats an android-based fad wherein specs are priority


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Wait for denim to actually see how much Windows improved before actually experiencing Windows 10. It is looking very promising.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> All the first gen lumia's (520.620.720.820.) are defunct now -



Says who? I still have my 2.5 years old 520 (with the latest update) running butter smooth. IMHO Lumias simply gets better and faster with each update.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Soon MS will stop providing support for all lower / mid range dual core Lumia's


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Soon MS will stop providing support for all lower / mid range dual core Lumia's



yeah windows 10 will be the last update. Whatever is next in 2016.. 10.1 ... will have minimum specs of 1 gb ram. I'm sure.
But still the support has been marvellous.


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

[YOUTUBE]ljmDUiiVBO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^Looks good and certainly better than the previous iteration.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



maverick786us said:


> Soon MS will stop providing support for all lower / mid range dual core Lumia's





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> yeah windows 10 will be the last update. Whatever is next in 2016.. 10.1 ... will have minimum specs of 1 gb ram. I'm sure.
> But still the support has been marvellous.



I think they will keep releasing updates but without most newer features etc
they wont repeat WP7's fiasco again im sure
WP7 nearly killed WP's popularity

I think MS's plan is to gain marketshare by replacing android on popular handsets as a ROM + Lumias as exclusive phones with exclusive apps
just like Nexus and android but minus fragmentation , "performance-crippling" updates etc


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> I think they will keep releasing updates but without most newer features etc
> they wont repeat WP7's fiasco again im sure
> WP7 nearly killed WP's popularity
> 
> ...



Whatever they do I am with them till they do not piss me off properly. I am half pissed at them for not releasing a new flagship.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> Whatever they do I am with them till they do not piss me off properly. I am half pissed at them for not releasing a new flagship.



yeah wait for Windows 10,more flagships will arrive

- - - Updated - - -

OMFG check this out-
*www.windowscentral.com/lumia-640-and-640-xl-prices-india-may-have-been-revealed-ahead-launch


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> yeah wait for Windows 10,more flagships will arrive
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



certainly not going to come at this price point. 400 series phones will be available at that under 5k price bracket.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> certainly not going to come at this price point. 400 series phones will be available at that under 5k price bracket.



still if its true...........!!! 
will be a game changer!!!


----------



## sandynator (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Sensing some danger to el-cheapo droids
My Zenfone 5 A501CG will be on OLX & Quikr if it launches @ such good pricing....


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> yeah wait for Windows 10,more flagships will arrive
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





$hadow said:


> certainly not going to come at this price point. 400 series phones will be available at that under 5k price bracket.





kkn13 said:


> still if its true...........!!!
> will be a game changer!!!





sandynator said:


> Sensing some danger to el-cheapo droids
> My Zenfone 5 A501CG will be on OLX & Quikr if it launches @ such good pricing....


That's the actual cost of the phone. It'll be more with tax-related-stuffs when it comes to market.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Around 9 k after taxes etc for 640 is good imo...
I'm waiting for good price drop of 730 may get that around 11k.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> That's the actual cost of the phone. It'll be more with tax-related-stuffs when it comes to market.



lets think 8-9k for 640 and 10-11k for 640XL
still an awesome bargain imho
fingers crossed


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> still if its true...........!!!
> will be a game changer!!!



It is a dream and will be a dream.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> lets think 8-9k for 640 and 10-11k for 640XL
> still an awesome bargain imho
> fingers crossed



+1 to this price. I am sold even on this price.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> It is a dream and will be a dream.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



otherwise expect major price drops on 1320 as well !!! just like what happened to 625- 8K recently!!


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> lets think 8-9k for 640 and 10-11k for 640XL
> still an awesome bargain imho
> fingers crossed


Lumia 635 with 512MB itself itself, costs 10K. So, L640 will be definitely be >10K (say 10-11K) and L640XL be 12-13K.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Lumia 635 with 512MB itself itself, costs 10K. So, L640 will be definitely be >10K (say 10-11K) and L640XL be 12-13K.





thats poor logic im sorry to say
proof why-

Microsoft Lumia 435 (Dual SIM, Black): Buy Microsoft Lumia 435 (Dual SIM, Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

Microsoft Lumia 535 Price in India - Buy Microsoft Lumia 535 Bright Green 8 Online - Microsoft : Flipkart.com

^^Both are 1gb ram and the lowest is 435 1gb for 4.8k


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Flash said:


> Lumia 635 with 512MB itself itself, costs 10K. So, L640 will be definitely be >10K (say 10-11K) and L640XL be 12-13K.



yeah..i have a feeling that 640 will be around that price bracket.( 10-11k).. anything lower than that is gonna hurt 535's market.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> otherwise expect major price drops on 1320 as well !!! just like what happened to 625- 8K recently!!



if that happens it would be good for MS. Since 1320 is a good device and making it more affordable to the masses.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ashs1 said:


> yeah..i have a feeling that 640 will be around that price bracket.( 10-11k).. anything lower than that is gonna hurt 535's market.



not really
other than the larger display, camera,cpu
theres not much of a difference between the two
people who want smaller form factor might buy 535
or 535 might even get a price drop 

still theres always a chance of taxes increasing the price of the phone to higher


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> not really
> other than the _larger display, camera,cpu_
> theres not much of a difference between the two
> people who want smaller form factor might buy 535
> ...




what else is important apart from display, cpu & camera ??  ( that is a big change..The SD200 in 535 is much behind than the SD400 in 640..

& if 535 gets a drop, markets of 532 & 435 will get affected


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



ashs1 said:


> what else is important apart from display, cpu & camera ??  ( that is a big change..The SD200 in 535 is much behind than the SD400 in 640..
> 
> & if 535 gets a drop, markets of 532 & 435 will get affected



You won't feel that sd200 is lagging behind a lot when using the device.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

Microsoft announces MS-DOS for mobile


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*

^^Going in a new direction but it won't be going to do anything much overall. I want a option to dual boot my phone with android and windows.


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



Mr.Kickass said:


> Microsoft announces MS-DOS for mobile


Read about in WindowsCentral, thought it was an April fool prank by Microsoft. But turned out to be real, once i installed the app. 
Good'ol DOS in mobile. 

Now, you can type DOS commands in your mobile and pretend to be hacking something via mobile.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



> pretend to be hacking something via mobile


This sounds like a future tech.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> ^^Going in a new direction but it won't be going to do anything much overall. I want a option to dual boot my phone with android and windows.



dont worry,since Mi4 is getting a windows 10 ROM,Im sure M8 will also get one next because there already is M8 for Windows available in US

HTC One (M8) for Windows - Full phone specifications

Exact same hardware ,features etc but for some reason they decided ROMs and bootloader shouldnt be interchangeable between the android and windows version
That might change soon I guess


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> dont worry,since Mi4 is getting a windows 10 ROM,Im sure M8 will also get one next because there already is M8 for Windows available in US
> 
> HTC One (M8) for Windows - Full phone specifications
> 
> ...



My hands are itching since the time 830 got in that 20k price bracket. What do you think still there is place for more price cut?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> My hands are itching since the time 830 got in that 20k price bracket. What do you think still there is place for more price cut?



I dont think itll drop any further,going by experience with the x20 series Lumias
Lumia 720 dropped from 20k to 14k
Lumia 820 dropped from 28k to 20k

Same thing seems to be happening with the x30 series as well-
730 dropped from 18k to 13k
830 dropped from 28k to 22k

imho go for 830,its an awesome phone and im already pissed at myself for not getting one already  
I actually prefer 830 over alot of other handsets ,including 930
Its a perfect package


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> I dont think itll drop any further,going by experience with the x20 series Lumias
> Lumia 720 dropped from 20k to 14k
> Lumia 820 dropped from 28k to 20k
> 
> ...



I might wait for a few more days and BTW checked out surface 3?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



$hadow said:


> I might wait for a few more days and BTW checked out surface 3?



yeah Surface 3 is priced pretty well, the accessories are not,
Id get the Surface 3 without the cover etc and buy a regular keyboard case for much much cheaper
still the stylus and cover are rather unique even if overpriced


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows Phone Thread*



kkn13 said:


> yeah Surface 3 is priced pretty well, the accessories are not,
> Id get the Surface 3 without the cover etc and buy a regular keyboard case for much much cheaper
> still the stylus and cover are rather unique even if overpriced



yeah I am also inclined towards it. Might get one.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Renamed the thread title to The Windows (Mobile) Thread 

As wikipedia seems to be calling it that for phone and tabs under 8 inches. 
Windows 10 (mobile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Lumia 640 Indian launch imminent as Flipkart reveals April announcement | Windows Central


----------



## DVJex (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

My L620 screen broke and even the touch is gone. So who take cares of service for Lumia's which were released when Nokia was still there?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



Flash said:


> Lumia 640 Indian launch imminent as Flipkart reveals April announcement | Windows Central



This is what many are waiting for.


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



$hadow said:


> This is what many are waiting for.


Rumours are that L640 will be <10K and L640XL will be at <12K


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



DVJex said:


> My L620 screen broke and even the touch is gone. So who take cares of service for Lumia's which were released when Nokia was still there?



the same people
the nokia deal ensured the nokia employees,centres etc would stay the same except for the name-Microsoft

btw you can get it repaired locally for 3-4k as well if your digitizer or glass is intact
the official service centres get the digitizer+glass together and insist on changing both for 6-7k

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Rumours are that L640 will be <10K and L640XL will be at <12K



yeah L640 is around 10k but 640XL is rumoured around 14-15k apparently according to gsmarena yesterday


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

So I tried to enable Cortona on my dad's Lumia 520 today. Why does Microsoft products, be it Windows or mobile, tends to take eternity for small updates?

First, it..
downloaded the update, took around 5 min
then it installed it, took around 6 min, felt longer
then it rebooted and proceeded to take another 10 min, felt eternity
then it rebooted and said, "updating apps... it will be worth the wait" and again felt eternity...
then it rebooted again and with a NOKIA logo, stayed on it for another 2 min...
(At this point I was furious, since dad was giving me that eye, since he had to make a call)
FINALLY the homescreen showed. Phew.

..

And all of this for enabling Cortona.. which doesn't even work most of the time. Keeps saying, "Sorry, I didn't catch that.." or something.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



Vyom said:


> And all of this for enabling Cortona.. which doesn't even work most of the time. Keeps saying, "Sorry, I didn't catch that.." or something.



And thats why its not been enabled for India!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



Flash said:


> Rumours are that L640 will be <10K and L640XL will be at <12K



To be precise XL is rumored for 14 to 15k.


----------



## Shah (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Anyone, tried updating to Windows 10 Mobile??

Most likely, I am going to update it tonight. I can't wait to keep my hands on W10.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



Vyom said:


> So I tried to enable Cortona on my dad's Lumia 520 today. Why does Microsoft products, be it Windows or mobile, tends to take eternity for small updates?
> 
> First, it..
> downloaded the update, took around 5 min
> ...



thats because cortana is still in BETA and doesnt have an official release for more regions yet.......
Cortana always worked well for me


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

8.1 next update is on the way.


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

New design in upcoming WP10.

*www.windowscentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/xlarge/public/field/image/2015/04/mdl2-windows-10-compare.png


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

looks a bit radical but refreshing
hope they get rid of the android elements though such as hamburger menus


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Lots of color this time.

- - - Updated - - -

Windows Phone 8.1 Update 2 apparently part of Windows 10 preview release for some phones | Windows Central

A quick tour of Windows Phone 8.1 Update 2 | Windows Central

Settings section modified and is easier to navigate than before.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

They have taken a lot of hint from other OS and it looks like a good outcome.


----------



## giprabu (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Will Windows 10 have the provision to password lock gallery, whatsapp etc ??

If not inbuilt, atleast through 3rd party apps...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

3rd party apps are even available now to password protect various apps. Check the store.


----------



## sandynator (May 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Should I get Nokia Lumia 730 now @12k or wait for window 10 mobile to launch?


----------



## ashs1 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Windows 10 will come to lumia 730.. The only advantage of waiting is that maybe the price might go lower..


----------



## sandynator (May 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Is *lumia 830* better @14k with warranty till march 2016

check this link
Sahivalue Inventory Catalog Sahivalue


----------



## kkn13 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



sandynator said:


> Is *lumia 830* better @14k with warranty till march 2016
> 
> check this link
> Sahivalue Inventory Catalog Sahivalue



830>730 overall
unless you want better low light performance from camera and slimmer form factor
both phones are similar though,you wont miss out on anything by choosing one over the other

note-
830 has glance screen,camera button,capacitive keys etc which 730 doesnt have


----------



## sandynator (May 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



kkn13 said:


> 830>730 overall
> unless you want better low light performance from camera and slimmer form factor
> both phones are similar though,you wont miss out on anything by choosing one over the other
> 
> ...



Seriously pricing seems good for 830 with almost 10 months warranty. I need to visit sahivalue's office for inspection.
I believe 830 will get all features of windows 10.

Now the problem in front of me is *14k for used lumia 830* & *12k for new 730* then why not *13k for Mi4i* ??

All this because Asus is not giving me 16gb zenfone 5 version [even after agreeing to pay the difference] as replacement for my 8gb damaged one.


----------



## kkn13 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

because windows phones in this range are of better quality than androids


----------



## sandynator (May 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



kkn13 said:


> because windows phones in this range are of better quality than androids



thanks bro..

Checked the lumia 830 but it was a dropped piece huge dent on bottom left corner, I would say a nasty drop. 
Moreover 640, 730 & 830 have similar SOC so I backed off as camera is not my priority.

BTW Microsoft Lumia 640 is now selling @9999 + *some 1000 cashback by Mobikwik* which I do not have any Idea about.[Not sure if its safe to provide debit card no.]
whats your opinion on it??


----------



## kkn13 (May 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



sandynator said:


> thanks bro..
> 
> Checked the lumia 830 but it was a dropped piece huge dent on bottom left corner, I would say a nasty drop.
> Moreover 640, 730 & 830 have similar SOC so I backed off as camera is not my priority.
> ...



if you want the bigger display,glance screen,get 640/640XL
Id say get the 730 though personally
I have the 720 and 820 and the 720/730's 6.7mp snapper is a real gem in low light
the design and battery life of the 730 and 720 itself is awesome

havent had a first hand experience with the 640 but I can safely say both are safe buys and it depends on your preference


----------



## sandynator (May 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Quite fond of Glance screen but did not like 640's design. 
Liked 730 a lot but on tight budget as I'm planning to get another phone too preferably 430 which was released 2 days back.

Hoping some discounts from Amazon's Great Indian summer sale [6-8 may] 

Any news on 730's successor from Microsoft? I can wait if its seems promising in specs & design dept.

Finally sorry if I have bothered you a lot.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Don't say sorry man.. That's why we are here.
There is no news on the 740 as of now


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Buy the 730 if you have the budget


----------



## kkn13 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

No need to apologise,we love to help out a fellow forum member 
get the 730 if you have the budget,otherwise get 640 or 535 for lesser budget

740 etc arent yet in the horizon
my guess is microsofts next few phones will be flagships and/or phablets as successors to the 930 and the recently discontinued 1520
I look forward to the next few months,I have a feeling Windows 10 will change the equation
Microsoft seems to be really dedicated and focused compared to Apple and Google now
My other phones include a Nexus 5,BB Z10 and I have Nexus 7 and iPad,all running latest updates but none of them seem to get new features and improvements,infact they are going slower and slower with each update,whereas my 2 year old 720 is faster as ever with Denim update,im happy I found the perfect phone for me 2 years ago
My next purchase will definitely be a flagship Lumia,seeing how well my 720 purchase turned out


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

And on a side note MS will discontinue 830 as soon as 840 launch. And before you buy lumia 640 is available for 10k. Get it unless you want a oled screen.


----------



## funskar (May 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

One of my friend's lumia 535 has got problem..
during the call the speaker doesn't work he had to talk with loudspeaker on..
very weird type of problem..


----------



## kkn13 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



funskar said:


> One of my friend's lumia 535 has got problem..
> during the call the speaker doesn't work he had to talk with loudspeaker on..
> very weird type of problem..



ask him to try warranty claim


----------



## sandynator (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Thanks to all.
I have decided to stick to my old plan I.e. wait & watch how windows 10 turn out for mobile devices. So no new devices till October/ November except an spare phone.

I dream of seeing all google apps/services on windows platform but damn sure Google won't make it true as they fear windows will eat their Android's share.


----------



## sandynator (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Guys your call on lumia 638 @4800 + SBI card discount from Amazon?


----------



## maverick786us (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

I am looking for Lumia 1520 for my dad, is there any retailer, who is still supplying it?


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



sandynator said:


> Thanks to all.
> I have decided to stick to my old plan I.e. wait & watch how windows 10 turn out for mobile devices. So no new devices till October/ November except an spare phone.
> 
> I dream of seeing all google apps/services on windows platform but damn sure Google won't make it true as they fear windows will eat their Android's share.


Don't fret. Google may not allow it, but the developers can.
Microsoft shows how easy it will be to port Android apps to Windows 10 in new video | Windows Central


----------



## sandynator (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Missed that *lumia 638* lightening deal.


----------



## kkn13 (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



maverick786us said:


> I am looking for Lumia 1520 for my dad, is there any retailer, who is still supplying it?



you might be able to get one locally
otherwise Lumia 640XL is a fine phablet as well

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> Thanks to all.
> I have decided to stick to my old plan I.e. wait & watch how windows 10 turn out for mobile devices. So no new devices till October/ November except an spare phone.
> 
> I dream of seeing all google apps/services on windows platform but damn sure Google won't make it true as they fear windows will eat their Android's share.



thats the same pride that made Nokia,Microsoft and Blackberry lose their marketshare in the first place
even if android doesnt fall,im sure google will lose out on marketshare etc now because Microsoft services are now cross platform and very well made compared to google
as for android,lollipop is very poor in terms of performance even on my Nexus 5

Its a good decision to wait for Windows 10 if you can
who knows,you might even get the budget for the next Microsoft flagship by that time 
its rumoured to have Continuum support thanks to a new Qualcomm chipset


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



sandynator said:


> Missed that *lumia 638* lightening deal.



It was good for you that you missed it. The phone ain't worth it.


----------



## kkn13 (May 7, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



$hadow said:


> It was good for you that you missed it. The phone ain't worth it.



true dat, 638 lacks alot of sensors etc


----------



## sandynator (May 7, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



$hadow said:


> It was good for you that you missed it. The phone ain't worth it.


Any problems in lumia 638?
I felt it was fair deal @ 4080 INR after 15% SBI cards discount. 1 GB ram & 4G too.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> true dat, 638 lacks alot of sensors etc



OK.

BTW I was thinking it as an spare phone. Lumia 532 or 435 are also priced around 5k.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



$hadow said:


> It was good for you that you missed it. The phone ain't worth it.



It was a brilliant phone for that price.


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Good'ol Snake is coming again...

[YOUTUBE]5i-Lvla_wt8[/YOUTUBE]

Snake Rewind is a classic reboot coming to Windows Phone on May 14 | Windows Central


----------



## kkn13 (May 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



sandynator said:


> Any problems in lumia 638?
> I felt it was fair deal @ 4080 INR after 15% SBI cards discount. 1 GB ram & 4G too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I just realized I mixed up 630 and 638
638 is a good buy,630 is the one which lacks sensors etc if im not mistaken


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> It was a brilliant phone for that price.


No FF camera, poor display and was intially launched at 8k with just a mere 4.5inch display, nah not worth it in my point of view even at that price.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Anyone facing battery issue in lumia 525.  My battery goes down from 100 to 0 in just 10hrs with little music and Web browsing and some whatsapp? 
Should I get a new battery?  I bought the phone at launch. Also I use tablet's charger to charge it.  Is it harmful?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



$hadow said:


> No FF camera, poor display and was intially launched at 8k with just a mere 4.5inch display, nah not worth it in my point of view even at that price.



you were getting it below 4.5k. what else you want or you expect at that price!

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> Anyone facing battery issue in lumia 525.  My battery goes down from 100 to 0 in just 10hrs with little music and Web browsing and some whatsapp?
> Should I get a new battery?  I bought the phone at launch. Also I use tablet's charger to charge it.  Is it harmful?



which tablet? why aren't you using the original charger?


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



rijinpk1 said:


> you were getting it below 4.5k. what else you want or you expect at that price!


I want FFC. Skype is a integral part of MS and without it the experience will always be less than pleasant.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

^^ but that con doesnt make that deal worthless! at least for some one


----------



## $hadow (May 10, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

^^Maybe, maybe not. This is just my point of view.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 12, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

One general doubt I have with Windows Tablets is whether I will be able to install and run older windows programs (ie, those not downloaded through the Windows Store). Also, same question for Windows phones...

Thanks in advance,
Arun


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



sakumar79 said:


> One general doubt I have with Windows Tablets is whether I will be able to install and run older windows programs (ie, those not downloaded through the Windows Store). Also, same question for Windows phones...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Arun


Do you mean something like this.
How do I install apps from an SD card? | Windows Phone How-to (India)


----------



## sakumar79 (May 12, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



amjath said:


> Do you mean something like this.
> How do I install apps from an SD card? | Windows Phone How-to (India)



No, I want to know if we can install programs like LibreOffice through their setup.exe files. We can run these on Laptops running Windows 8.1, so I want to know if there are restrictions in place in Tablets and phones which may prevent running of exe files...

Arun


----------



## kkn13 (May 12, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



tanmaymohan said:


> Anyone facing battery issue in lumia 525.  My battery goes down from 100 to 0 in just 10hrs with little music and Web browsing and some whatsapp?
> Should I get a new battery?  I bought the phone at launch. Also I use tablet's charger to charge it.  Is it harmful?



try using the original charger
some chargers(even powerbanks) reduce battery life(applies to all devices)

- - - Updated - - -



sakumar79 said:


> No, I want to know if we can install programs like LibreOffice through their setup.exe files. We can run these on Laptops running Windows 8.1, so I want to know if there are restrictions in place in Tablets and phones which may prevent running of exe files...
> 
> Arun



nah you cant do that on windows phones
its fully supported in windows tablets though(not RT based)
also office is free and very very well made on windows phone,beats any other app on android and ios too


----------



## sakumar79 (May 12, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Thanks for the info... Office 365 Personal 1 yr subscription comes free with most tablets, which 
a. has to be renewed each year and hence not strictly free, and
b. is not really supposed to be used for commercial purpose, as I understand...

Thanks again,
Arun


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

You can use it for commercial purpose but not officially.


----------



## saswat23 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Received Windows 8.1 Update 2 on my Karbonn Titanium Wind W4. Settings have been grouped and it feels a lot better to search.
Well this phone was on Windows 8.1 only, it didnt even receive Windows 8.1 Update (had checked a week back). Every other Windows Phone, be it Lumia or non-lumia (Karbonn & XOLO) had received windows 8.1 update around 2 months back, but mine never received. I was almost sure that mine wont receive any further updates. But just today it received 8.1 Update 2 directly from Windows 8.1, skipping WIndows 8.1 Update and WIndows 8.1 Update 1  
Great job by Karbonn. Really satisfied. Couldn't ask anything more from a 3k phone


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



saswat23 said:


> Received Windows 8.1 Update 2 on my Karbonn Titanium Wind W4. Settings have been grouped and it feels a lot better to search.
> Well this phone was on Windows 8.1 only, it didnt even receive Windows 8.1 Update (had checked a week back). Every other Windows Phone, be it Lumia or non-lumia (Karbonn & XOLO) had received windows 8.1 update around 2 months back, but mine never received. I was almost sure that mine wont receive any further updates. But just today it received 8.1 Update 2 directly from Windows 8.1, skipping WIndows 8.1 Update and WIndows 8.1 Update 1
> Great job by Karbonn. Really satisfied. Couldn't ask anything more from a 3k phone



Yup, great job by Karbonn


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



saswat23 said:


> Received Windows 8.1 Update 2 on my Karbonn Titanium Wind W4. Settings have been grouped and it feels a lot better to search.
> Well this phone was on Windows 8.1 only, it didnt even receive Windows 8.1 Update (had checked a week back). Every other Windows Phone, be it Lumia or non-lumia (Karbonn & XOLO) had received windows 8.1 update around 2 months back, but mine never received. I was almost sure that mine wont receive any further updates. But just today it received 8.1 Update 2 directly from Windows 8.1, skipping WIndows 8.1 Update and WIndows 8.1 Update 1
> Great job by Karbonn. Really satisfied. Couldn't ask anything more from a 3k phone


Windows 10 is yet to come, you will get it


----------



## saswat23 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



amjath said:


> Windows 10 is yet to come, you will get it



Its for Lumia lineup. Not sure for OEMs though.


----------



## Shah (May 19, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



saswat23 said:


> Its for Lumia lineup. Not sure for OEMs though.



Windows Insiders, FTW.


----------



## saswat23 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Didnt work. Had installed, it didnt show any updates for my device.


----------



## Shah (May 20, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



saswat23 said:


> Didnt work. Had installed, it didnt show any updates for my device.



Which device do you have?


----------



## saswat23 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Karbonn Titanium Wind W4


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

you will get update 2 with out insider app


----------



## rajuwaste (May 21, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Is there any reason windows phone application comments section closed(if you post the comment it is not updated in that section) for the past one week.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



rajuwaste said:


> Is there any reason windows phone application comments section closed(if you post the comment it is not updated in that section) for the past one week.



Its not closed.. It appears in a day. why do you say so?


----------



## rajuwaste (May 21, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Its not closed.. It appears in a day. why do you say so?



Look in any comment section  for example few popular games are getting several comments everyday for example candy crush the last comment updated date 13/05/2015 and for whatsapp 14/05/2015.I posted comment few days before but still not updated in that specific comment section.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



rajuwaste said:


> Look in any comment section  for example few popular games are getting several comments everyday for example candy crush the last comment updated date 13/05/2015 and for whatsapp 14/05/2015.I posted comment few days before but still not updated in that specific comment section.



Correct. Tweet it to windows on Twitter.. they should look into it


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Edge HD


----------



## madanforever4u (May 26, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

i dont think so


----------



## Ravi F (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Hello everyone, I want to purchase the Lumia 540! How is it?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



Ravi F said:


> Hello everyone, I want to purchase the Lumia 540! How is it?



Its a good buy. 640 at the same price has a better chipset


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



Ravi F said:


> Hello everyone, I want to purchase the Lumia 540! How is it?



its great but 640 is a better buy like ssk said
even better is the 730 if you can extend your budget
you get a great camera and amoled display in 730
otherwise 640 is also good enough


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

My L520 still didn't receive Denim update, and shows "Lumia Cyan". 
Any other 520 users got the update?


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



Flash said:


> My L520 still didn't receive Denim update, and shows "Lumia Cyan".
> Any other 520 users got the update?



everyone got the Denim update on every model
that is unless you bought it abroad and got it unlocked

another option is flashing the Denim rom manually 
though ive never been able to succeed at that before and ended up waiting for the update


----------



## Ravi F (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

But the camera of 540 is more. What do I do sir?


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



Ravi F said:


> But the camera of 540 is more. What do I do sir?



its the same camera.........


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



Ravi F said:


> But the camera of 540 is more. What do I do sir?



Unless you are aiming for the FF camera the back camera of L640  is among the best out there,


----------



## heartless (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

How's the voice quality of 638? Is it loud enough to hear the other person at a noisy place?


----------



## senthilsubbu (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

I have Lumia 520 after doing updates my present version of installed os show 8.10.14219.341 but I heard 8.10.15116.125 version available for my phone after this site I installed windows insider app and opened the app and set it to Fast Track/Ring phone automatically restarted.Then I checked update but it shows only  windows 10 technical preview update only.But I want to install windows 8.1 GDR2.Is there anything I am missing to get GDR2 update.


----------



## Shah (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



senthilsubbu said:


> I have Lumia 520 after doing updates my present version of installed os show 8.10.14219.341 but I heard 8.10.15116.125 version available for my phone after this site I installed windows insider app and opened the app and set it to Fast Track/Ring phone automatically restarted.Then I checked update but it shows only  windows 10 technical preview update only.But I want to install windows 8.1 GDR2.Is there anything I am missing to get GDR2 update.



You need to install "Preview for Developers" and then check for updates not "Windows Insiders".


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



senthilsubbu said:


> I have Lumia 520 after doing updates my present version of installed os show 8.10.14219.341 but I heard 8.10.15116.125 version available for my phone after this site I installed windows insider app and opened the app and set it to Fast Track/Ring phone automatically restarted.Then I checked update but it shows only  windows 10 technical preview update only.But I want to install windows 8.1 GDR2.Is there anything I am missing to get GDR2 update.



Update 2 is no longer offered by that method for x20 phones
Youll have to backup and restore your phone to get rid of the W10 update


----------



## senthilsubbu (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



Shah said:


> You need to install "Preview for Developers" and then check for updates not "Windows Insiders".


But Preview for Developers app demanding me to register as developer when I try to register Microsoft directs me to pay some amount to register as developer so I avoided this option.



kkn13 said:


> Update 2 is no longer offered by that method for x20 phones
> Youll have to backup and restore your phone to get rid of the W10 update



It seems the only option available .


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*



senthilsubbu said:


> But Preview for Developers app demanding me to register as developer when I try to register Microsoft directs me to pay some amount to register as developer so I avoided this option.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the only option available .



you cant get update 2 that easily anymore,they are rolling it out as an official update now
if you really want it early and want to try the preview for developers without paying , just register here-
Windows App Studioâ€“Free Tool to create apps in Windows Stores|Microsoft

No need to pay and it might work
just remember its really buggy atm


----------



## Tenida (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Got calling feature on whatsapp and now we can send audio clip as well.


----------



## gemini90 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: The Windows (Mobile) Thread*

Can i enable cortana on lumia 640 and 640xl?


----------



## H2O (Jul 30, 2015)

When will the Windows 10 update be available for Nokia Lumia 520s?


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2015)

H2O said:


> When will the Windows 10 update be available for Nokia Lumia 520s?


Windows 10 Mobile upgrades will be released first for these 10 Microsoft Lumia smartphones | Windows Central


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, you should do a master reset for the best Windows 10 Mobile experience | Windows Central


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 6, 2015)

Flash said:


> Yes, you should do a master reset for the best Windows 10 Mobile experience | Windows Central



its alright,we now have phone companion app on windows 10 for better backups etc 

- - - Updated - - -



gemini90 said:


> Can i enable cortana on lumia 640 and 640xl?



yeah just set region,language and keyboard to US 
download updates and reboot


----------



## Vyom (Aug 6, 2015)

So after so much time, have anybody found out the best way to keep a backup of WhatsApp on windows phone? In Android, just keeping a copy of the .db.crypt file does the job. And which incidently is kept on SD card, so a phone reset doesn't wipe it out. But in Windows phone the file is kept on internal memory, with no means to copy the file.

Lost my dad years of convo due to this.


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2015)

^ Whatsapp usually creates a folder 'Whatsapp' in the Storage/Whatsapp/WinPhoneBackup/ and stores messages as messages.db for the last 5 days.


----------



## braindead (Aug 11, 2015)

Microsoft is the worst!
My uncle has Lumia 638 and has forgotten the password to his live account, no possible option of recovery too.
Cannot access the store to install any new apps because password?
All he wants is do is backup his contacts to pc and reset his phone. 
But i don't there is any way to do that. wtf


----------



## amjath (Aug 11, 2015)

braindead said:


> Microsoft is the worst!
> My uncle has Lumia 638 and has forgotten the password to his live account, no possible option of recovery too.
> Cannot access the store to install any new apps because password?
> All he wants is do is backup his contacts to pc and reset his phone.
> But i don't there is any way to do that. wtf


Is phone number and account are linked. Then go to mail.live.com and try resetting it


----------



## himanshu_game (Aug 11, 2015)

braindead said:


> Microsoft is the worst!
> My uncle has Lumia 638 and has forgotten the password to his live account, no possible option of recovery too.
> Cannot access the store to install any new apps because password?
> All he wants is do is backup his contacts to pc and reset his phone.
> But i don't there is any way to do that. wtf



Whats wrong with you?? You can easily recover your password using secondary email account or the phone number. 
Do you really think microsoft should store passwords in a encrypted dictionary with your DNA parameters as the key so that you could recover the password just by standing in front of the computer??lol


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2015)

braindead said:


> Microsoft is the worst!
> My uncle has Lumia 638 and has forgotten the password to his live account, no possible option of recovery too.
> Cannot access the store to install any new apps because password?
> All he wants is do is backup his contacts to pc and reset his phone.
> But i don't there is any way to do that. wtf


*account.live.com/resetpassword.aspx


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 11, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So after so much time, have anybody found out the best way to keep a backup of WhatsApp on windows phone? In Android, just keeping a copy of the .db.crypt file does the job. And which incidently is kept on SD card, so a phone reset doesn't wipe it out. But in Windows phone the file is kept on internal memory, with no means to copy the file.
> 
> Lost my dad years of convo due to this.



I havent faced any such issues
My backup was stored on SD card and after hard reset,it restored everything perfectly
Maybe you overlooked something

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> ^ Whatsapp usually creates a folder 'Whatsapp' in the Storage/Whatsapp/WinPhoneBackup/ and stores messages as messages.db for the last 5 days.



and the backup option in whatsapp settings works perfectly to backup everything


----------



## braindead (Aug 11, 2015)

secondary email doesnt work and mobile number was changed two years back.
Is there no tool or alternative?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 11, 2015)

braindead said:


> secondary email doesnt work and mobile number was changed two years back.
> Is there no tool or alternative?



try contacting MS via email or phone and explain your issue
If you still have the email id logged in somewhere,it might help more to prove you are the owner imho


----------



## braindead (Aug 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> try contacting MS via email or phone and explain your issue
> If you still have the email id logged in somewhere,it might help more to prove you are the owner imho



email logged out of phone


----------



## himanshu_game (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't lose hope. 

Try the 3rd option in this link - 
"I think someone else is using my Microsoft account"
Reset your password

Select some reason then it will ask the secondary email address or phone no attached with the account to reset the password.
But here you select the 3rd option - "I don't have any of these".

Then it will ask for a email from where you can recover your account.


----------



## braindead (Aug 12, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> Don't lose hope.
> 
> Try the 3rd option in this link -
> "I think someone else is using my Microsoft account"
> ...



this doesn't work either.

i may have to copy the contacts by hand very soon


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like both the new rumored flagship might get windows phone back on track.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2015)

My 920's battery life is not good anymore. It is 22 months old though.

I have three options - 1) Buy a new battery and use the 920 until Sep next year... Then buy the 950
2) Sell 920 and buy 640 - Its got good specs and has great battery life. My priority right now. It's also cheap.
3) Manage with my 920 right now and buy the 950 around April-May  when it's prices are down. What do you'll say? What prices do you'll expect for 950 around that time?


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2015)

> Coming to Pricing, here is what we can share about the launch pricing of Lumia 950 and Lumia 950 XL. This info is India specific but gives a fair idea about what to expect in other markets. Expect Lumia 950 to be priced around or slightly higher than 48000 INR and Lumia 950 XL around or slightly higher than 54000 INR in India


Lumia 950 & Lumia 950 XL: Dual-Sim variants, Pricing details


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2015)

By what time will the 950 hit 20k? sep 2016?


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> By what time will the 950 hit 20k? sep 2016?


Probably long before that, another absolute failure from Microsoft. They have low/low-mid range phones under 15k which faces tough competition from android. Now they have a ultra high end model which no one will buy, they will mostly go for iphone or Samsung edge phones. So again we see microsoft ignoring the 20-30k segment thereby sliding down the ladder further.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> By what time will the 950 hit 20k? sep 2016?



Initially it will be costly and I still don't get it why does MS price it so high, but I think in about 6 months or so it will be available in that under 40k range.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 14, 2015)

Next Insider Build is out. 

*blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/...windows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build10512/


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2015)

When Win 10 is coming for all Lumias?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 14, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> My 920's battery life is not good anymore. It is 22 months old though.
> 
> I have three options - 1) Buy a new battery and use the 920 until Sep next year... Then buy the 950
> 2) Sell 920 and buy 640 - Its got good specs and has great battery life. My priority right now. It's also cheap.
> 3) Manage with my 920 right now and buy the 950 around April-May  when it's prices are down. What do you'll say? What prices do you'll expect for 950 around that time?



Option 1 or 2 sounds better imho
Im also waiting it out with my 720
my power button has gone weak but I did something and its running OK again and Im a bit more careful
waiting for the next lot of mid range lumias


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Option 1 or 2 sounds better imho
> Im also waiting it out with my 720
> my power button has gone weak but I did something and its running OK again and Im a bit more careful
> waiting for the next lot of mid range lumias



will the 740 or 840 have snapdragon 410 or better? or snapdragon 400 only?

And what about 2gb ram? will either of them have it?

If they have 410 and still have 1 gb ram, I might as well buy 640, as camera of 640 is fine for me..

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> When Win 10 is coming for all Lumias?



It will be a slow roll out. 1st the X40 series will get it around nov-dec. Then X30 around jan-feb. And finally X20 around Mar-Apr.

Just saying this from previous experience. It might not hold true , but this is what i feel will happen.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 16, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> will the 740 or 840 have snapdragon 410 or better? or snapdragon 400 only?
> 
> And what about 2gb ram? will either of them have it?
> 
> ...



Im not pinning my hopes on really revolutionary hardware but my guess is theyll either stick to 640 and 640XL -Like hardware or they will switch to Intel Atom or SD410 or SD615 
Either way, newer is better and x40 series seems a safe bet imho
which is why the 640 and 640XL might actually be safer buys than 730 or 830 at the moment
especially since 830 is now EOL
Its out of stock in most places and even 520 and 720 are still available everywhere from time to time(not saying they are worth buying now though)  
Im gonna wait till september and see 
I have a feeling they might release new mid rangers then 
no flagships or 5xx or 6xx for a while imho atleast not till nov-dec

Im not worried about ram or specs as such as long as they get updates and retain their quality
Im very satisfied with 720 and 820
though 1gb and above is a must for a completely smooth performance


----------



## the.one (Aug 17, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Option 1 or 2 sounds better imho
> Im also waiting it out with my 720
> my power button has gone weak but I did something and its running OK again and Im a bit more careful
> waiting for the next lot of mid range lumias



Im facing an issue with power button too on my 720 too, managing to use it somehow though.

Tempted to switch over to 640 XL. Holding-off for few days since wp 10 is maybe just a few weeks away, and 640 XL is not 4G enabled.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 19, 2015)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] Can you please suggest armbands for lumia 640 and 640xl?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 19, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] Can you please suggest armbands for lumia 640 and 640xl?



armbands?
you mean Fitness bands?
then just get Microsoft band or Mi Band

- - - Updated - - -



the.one said:


> Im facing an issue with power button too on my 720 too, managing to use it somehow though.
> 
> Tempted to switch over to 640 XL. Holding-off for few days since wp 10 is maybe just a few weeks away, and 640 XL is not 4G enabled.



dont make 4G a deal breaker imho
India still has "3G" and its not utilized to full potential yet 
4G might take like 10 years going by the history of 3G
Even Im tempted for 640XL
but I dunno if a better phone will come soon for the same price etc so am waiting for the next lineup


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Even Im tempted for 640XL
> but I dunno if a better phone will come soon for the same price etc so am waiting for the next lineup


You can wait for L750, if you want.
Microsoft Lumia 750 Specifications and Price | Smartphone Price


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Flash said:


> You can wait for L750, if you want.
> Microsoft Lumia 750 Specifications and Price | Smartphone Price



Im not very impressed with the specs 
If Im gonna upgrade,I want something radically new or something like that
because SD410 and S4 Pro have very little real world difference,If it gets SD615 or intel atom,ill switch right away


----------



## the.one (Aug 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> armbands?
> you mean Fitness bands?
> then just get Microsoft band or Mi Band
> 
> ...



Mi band doesn't support windows afaik.

Ppl are already using 4g around me.
Airtel is offering affordable plans, soon others like reliance will also come in with 4g.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 23, 2015)

the.one said:


> Mi band doesn't support windows afaik.
> 
> Ppl are already using 4g around me.
> Airtel is offering affordable plans, soon others like reliance will also come in with 4g.



*www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/mi-band-companion/9nblgggxwtb3
works fine

also 4G is a gimmick in India trust me just wait for natural course of action

- - - Updated - - -

*neurogadget.com/2015/08/22/windows-10-mobile-gets-an-unofficial-google-play-store-and-other-google-apps/13207
:O   Maybe this is bring the platform to the mainstream !!


----------



## amjath (Aug 23, 2015)

4g is not a gimmick, it delivers what it is. But the price is high


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> 4g is not a gimmick, it delivers what it is. But the price is high



Those who are willing to pay should also get the proper speed with ample amount of data but I don't think either of those thing is going to happen.


----------



## the.one (Aug 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> *www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/mi-band-companion/9nblgggxwtb3
> works fine
> 
> also 4G is a gimmick in India trust me just wait for natural course of action
> ...




For the short amount of time I had chance to use I dint feel it to be gimmicky..

Thnx for the link to mi app.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 23, 2015)

the.one said:


> For the short amount of time I had chance to use I dint feel it to be gimmicky..
> .



the speeds are exactly the same....
In India even 3G isnt 3G, plus coverage is poor even in the heart of Mumbai where I live


----------



## sandynator (Aug 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> the speeds are exactly the same....
> In India even 3G isnt 3G, plus coverage is poor even in the heart of Mumbai where I live


Totally agreed with you.
All service providers have pathetic 3g network. Have tried all of them but will favour Reliance gsm as its cheaper.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 24, 2015)

They can't even provide full 3g coverage in places which should have a proper coverage. I was travelling from Delhi to Jaipur a few days back and Airtel was struggling to provide 3g and most of the time I was left with 2g.


----------



## ankushv (Aug 24, 2015)

Operators who now have a 4g licence will not upgrade their 3g infrastructure . 
As 4g is not backwards compatible with 3g . 
So expect the 4g speeds and network infrastructure to pick up slowly . 
BTW The karbonn win w4 (quad core , 512 mb ram , 400*800 4" screen and 5MP Auto focus & Secondary Vga camera) is available at 3049 on amazon . 
I'm tempted to buy it as a secondary phone .


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2015)

ankushv said:


> BTW The karbonn win w4 (quad core , 512 mb ram , 400*800 4" screen and 5MP Auto focus & Secondary Vga camera) is available at 3049 on amazon .
> I'm tempted to buy it as a secondary phone .


For a secondary mobile, it's surely a good deal. Don't worry, you will get W10 update too.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 24, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Operators who now have a 4g licence will not upgrade their 3g infrastructure .
> As 4g is not backwards compatible with 3g .
> So expect the 4g speeds and network infrastructure to pick up slowly .
> BTW The karbonn win w4 (quad core , 512 mb ram , 400*800 4" screen and 5MP Auto focus & Secondary Vga camera) is available at 3049 on amazon .
> I'm tempted to buy it as a secondary phone .



Get Lumia 535 for 5.8k instead !! not for any other reason but the specs and build quality etc is excellent for that price

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> For a secondary mobile, it's surely a good deal. Don't worry, you will get W10 update too.



yeah thats the awesome part about Windows Phone/Mobile, youll always have support officially
you can always load Dev Previews onto any windows phone

this is better than android imho for the following reasons-

- Dev previews are for ALL wps unlike android where only latest Nexus gets it
- No need to wait for devs to make custom roms 
- No hassle to find good drivers etc , even the latest dev preview can still use the old firmware on any phone and function pretty well
- well defined hardware standards means OEMs can release updates easily

Windows 10 Mobile just needs a bit more and itll kill android imho
Im harrowed by my experience of poor update system in android


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2015)

[Updated with new hacks] New registry hack lets you change the duration of key hold timeouts and more - WMPoweruser

REGEDIT is now in Windows 10 Mobile


----------



## sandynator (Aug 25, 2015)

Any news on windows 10 mobile & lumia devices?

Bored with my ZenFone5.

Also can anyone give me detailed comparison of lumia 640 & 730?

Getting lumia 730 brand new open box @8500 (warranty till may 2016)

Or

Can get lumia 640 from flipkart with  5% off on visa cards till 26th August.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Any news on windows 10 mobile & lumia devices?
> 
> Bored with my ZenFone5.
> 
> ...



Hold your purchase since IFA will surely see announcement of at least 3 handsets. And along that some other manufacturers will surely launch some devices.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2015)

Don't miss the Lumia 535 Smart Buyback and MobiKwik cash back offers if you're in India | Windows Central

I don't think this is a good deal!
 Lumia 535 @ 6K in exchange of certain handsets, coz new L535 itself costs 6.3~6.5K..


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2015)

MS released a statement saying that windows 10 will be going to require about 5GB of storage. Now I am wondering what will happen with these 4 gb phones.


----------



## monsursound (Aug 30, 2015)

Lumia 630 for 4499 ...is it worth getting it now??? Will it get windows 10 update???


----------



## Shah (Aug 30, 2015)

monsursound said:


> Lumia 630 for 4499 ...is it worth getting it now??? *Will it get windows 10 update*???



Every Windows Phone 8 device will get Windows 10 update. But, the devices with 512 MB RAM and/or 4GB Internal memory will be missing out some features.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 31, 2015)

Is it too much to hope for a 2gb ram Windows phone under 20k this year?


----------



## Shah (Aug 31, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Is it too much to hope for a 2gb ram Windows phone under 20k this year?



Using Windows 10 Mobile, I feel it is taking a lot of RAM than WP8.1 on my Lumia 520. So, most probably, MS won't launch any 512MB RAM phones which means 1GB RAM might become a minimum spec on Windows Phone. So yes, you can definitely expect a Windows 10 running phone under 20k with 2GB RAM soon. 

But, that's just my opinion. Also the RAM consumption *may *be optimized before the launch of Windows 10 for mobiles.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 31, 2015)

Shah said:


> Using Windows 10 Mobile, I feel it is taking a lot of RAM than WP8.1 on my Lumia 520. So, most probably, MS won't launch any 512MB RAM phones which means 1GB RAM might become a minimum spec on Windows Phone. So yes, you can definitely expect a Windows 10 running phone under 20k with 2GB RAM soon.
> 
> But, that's just my opinion. Also the RAM consumption *may *be optimized before the launch of Windows 10 for mobiles.



no thats because Microsoft hasnt released a firmware update specific to windows 10 and 520 yet
it was the same issues with preview for devs during the 8.1 beta days
once Cyan and Denim came out,all those issues were fixed

though 512mb phones are being phased out now 
still great that MS still supports older devices pretty well unlike android OEMs or even google for that matter

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> MS released a statement saying that windows 10 will be going to require about 5GB of storage. Now I am wondering what will happen with these 4 gb phones.



maybe they may be left out initially but I think they will allow SD card upgrades like with 8.1 update 2

- - - Updated - - -



monsursound said:


> Lumia 630 for 4499 ...is it worth getting it now??? Will it get windows 10 update???



630 was meh imho
get 535 for a bit more instead imho(6k)

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Is it too much to hope for a 2gb ram Windows phone under 20k this year?



maybe not 
I think they will release something drastic next because they have been rather secretive off late
maybe a surface phone  (I bought a Surface Pro 3 this week,absolutely stunning device,I sincerely hope they will make a surface phone because thatll absolutely kill android or atleast a windows 10 rom for Zenfone 2  ) 

Otherwise they might release an updated 640 or 640XL - like phone imho


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2015)

*wmpoweruser.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/comic-san-serrif.jpg

So you always wanted your Windows 10 Mobile UI to use Comic San Serif (hack) - WMPoweruser


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2015)

New WP's from Acer:

*www.windowscentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/larger/public/field/image/2015/09/acer-windows-10-phones-specs.JPG


----------



## Shah (Sep 3, 2015)

^ FWVGA on a 4.5" display? Meh.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2015)

[h=2]Lumia 550 'Saimaa' RM-1127[/h]

1.1 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon 210 quad-core (unconfirmed)
Removable SD
8 GB internal storage
4.7-inch 720 x 1280 AMOLED display
Glossy White or Black polycarbonate
On-screen keys
Metal around the display
Displaces Lumia 640
LTE
Speaker lower left on the rear
Rear camera with flash
Front-facing camera with flash
The Lumia 550 looks exactly like the current Lumia 640 on the market, and indeed, this phone is meant to displace that device at some point (there is no Lumia 6xx coming, to our knowledge). The prototype we saw has a glossy white cover and retains the boxy look of the Lumia 640. There a very slight lip around the rear camera, which also has an LED flash.

Microsoft Lumia 550 'Saimaa' Windows Phone with front-facing flash set to displace Lumia 640 | Windows Central


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2015)

Flash said:


> *Lumia 550 'Saimaa' RM-1127*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should really consider SD410 and 16 GB internal memory if 550 is going to replace 640.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They should really consider SD410 and 16 GB internal memory if 550 is going to replace 640.


Yeah i agree. Microsoft cannot afford to launch phone with lower specs than Android competition if it wants to gain some market share. If those Snapdragon 210 and 8gb memory specs are true, its not worth more than 7k. But its going to be around 10k at launch is my guess because of LTE and 720p amoled display.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

MS is still not able to show us the flagship for the longest of time. people are holding their purchases in anticipation of these devices but if they ain't coming soon MS will lose some more customers.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2015)

Why no roar on upcoming MS event.

950 and 950XL looks promising, but they need to price it right. 

New high-res photos of the Lumia 950 and 950 XL reveal triple LED flash, dual SIM variant | Windows Central


----------



## the.one (Oct 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Why no roar on upcoming MS event.
> 
> 950 and 950XL looks promising, but they need to price it right.
> 
> New high-res photos of the Lumia 950 and 950 XL reveal triple LED flash, dual SIM variant | Windows Central




MS is too slow .

That roar has now become a squeal.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 6, 2015)

Microsoft just announced the Lumia 950 and 950XL
Speculations and leaks were true but with the following differences-

QHD Oled display 
Liquid cooling technology
Lumia 950XL is for $650 (ie Rs 42k
Im guessing 950 will be around 35k)
Continuum

I think we have a winner, just hope pricing improves further !!


----------



## Shah (Oct 6, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Microsoft just announced the Lumia 950 and 950XL
> Speculations and leaks were true but with the following differences-
> 
> QHD Oled display
> ...




Saw that. Lumia 550 has good specs too except for that snapdragon 210 processor and RAM. If MS launches it for anything above 7k, It might not be showing good numbers in sales.

I know Windows 10 is optimized to run on these hardware specs but most people choose superior hardware and care a little about optimization and fluidity while buying a smartphone.


----------



## amjath (Oct 6, 2015)

I might move to Windows phone if the app support is better. I'm not adding any flame wars here. 
A small example, a 7 month old addictive game "King of theives" which i play on android and ios is not available yet in Windows and there is no word on it yet. I'm talking about Zeptolab, a big game developer here who did not consider as a platform poor stuff


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2015)

*www.thurrott.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/facebook.png


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 9, 2015)

I have two questions to ask:

Will Lumia 730 will get the W10M update?
What are the new features are coming in W10M?
Any news on new apps


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 10, 2015)

Aakarshan said:


> I have two questions to ask:
> 
> Will Lumia 730 will get the W10M update?
> What are the new features are coming in W10M?
> Any news on new apps



Yes all WP8 onwards devices are 100% getting the update(except 4gb phones which is still not certain) but yeah 730 will 100% get the update
for W10M feature list, just see Windows central videos
For new apps,android and ios apps are coming soon to WP thanks to new porting tools(project astoria)
Infact the Candy Crush app on Windows Phone is actually an ios experimental port which was created within 5 mins

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> I might move to Windows phone if the app support is better. I'm not adding any flame wars here.
> A small example, a 7 month old addictive game "King of theives" which i play on android and ios is not available yet in Windows and there is no word on it yet. I'm talking about Zeptolab, a big game developer here who did not consider as a platform poor stuff



except for a few games and snapchat, Windows Phone has all the essential apps 
only kids arent happy with WP because of games
Mobile gaming is anyways a PITA
For the more mature crowd, Windows Phone is deadly stable and beautiful and a no nonsense platform
before hating on a platform I suggest you actually give one a try instead of reading biased articles on the net(most reviewers are biased against it sadly and overhype everything)


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> except for a few games and snapchat, Windows Phone has all the essential apps
> only kids arent happy with WP because of games
> Mobile gaming is anyways a PITA
> For the more mature crowd, Windows Phone is deadly stable and beautiful and a no nonsense platform
> before hating on a platform I suggest you actually give one a try instead of reading biased articles on the net(most reviewers are biased against it sadly and overhype everything)



we have been through this discussion before. So I'm not gonna comment anything on this. I'm just gonna wait for Project Astoria and Islandwood.

Also every one eagerly waiting for this, why?


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> we have been through this discussion before. So I'm not gonna comment anything on this. I'm just gonna wait for Project Astoria and Islandwood.
> 
> Also every one eagerly waiting for this, why?



I know we had this discussion before thats why Im telling you again to reserve your judgements until you actually own a WP or give one a fair try instead of parroting what reviewers tell you 
All Im gonna say to conclude this is that unless you are a 10 year old who wants games and apps like snapchat, theres not really any apps missing 
no offense to you , just saying you shouldnt hate on platforms without trying


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I know we had this discussion before thats why Im telling you again to reserve your judgements until you actually own a WP or give one a fair try instead of parroting what reviewers tell you
> All Im gonna say to conclude this is that unless you are a 10 year old who wants games and apps like snapchat, theres not really any apps missing
> no offense to you , just saying you shouldnt hate on platforms without trying



I used 2 windows phone closely [my colleagues, dont judge me on this], the UI is smooth, Windows can run on lower hardware blah blah. But iOS does the same. iOS is smooth runs on lower hardware, Apple support 2 or 3 major versions of iOS.
Give me a reason why I should go for Windows instead of ios or android. The reason I'm asking you is my OPO is crushed, I'm trying to revive it, if it fails I will be up for choices. Lumia 950 is so good, its a complete device but i need something things related to software to convince me.

Note: I'm a flashaholic, I just dont use my device as a phone. That's the selling point of Android to me.

One quick question, adblock available in Windows?


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> I used 2 windows phone closely [my colleagues, dont judge me on this], the UI is smooth, Windows can run on lower hardware blah blah. But iOS does the same. iOS is smooth runs on lower hardware, Apple support 2 or 3 major versions of iOS.
> Give me a reason why I should go for Windows instead of ios or android. The reason I'm asking you is my OPO is crushed, I'm trying to revive it, if it fails I will be up for choices. Lumia 950 is so good, its a complete device but i need something things related to software to convince me.
> 
> Note: I'm a flashaholic, I just dont use my device as a phone. That's the selling point of Android to me.
> ...



1. Owning a device and holding it in your hand for 2 mins are totally different
I can touch a Lamborghini but that doesnt mean I know as much as the owner

2. ios?? seriously?? You are willing to spend 50-60k minimum on a phone that cant even send stuff via bluetooth? and you complain about WP not having features?? great going (FYI I love iPads and know how poor android tabs are in comparison)
also their cable quality is pathetic, after sales is just a bunch of idiots with bad attitudes who try to blame you for manufacturing defects,speaking from personal experience.

3. Can you connect your iphone or android to another display, hard drive,keyboard and mouse all at once and use it as a mini computer?

4. ios isnt as smooth as WP, I own iPads 2,3,4,mini 1 and 2  and Lumia 720,820. 
My iPad 2 and Lumia 720 both have dual core, 512mb ram and 32gb storage.still my 720 is smoother on the latest version and doesnt crash while browsing heavy sites. Also Apple loves to ruin older devices with new updates which they eventually force down your throat with nagging notifications(just like android) , even slightly older ios versions will refuse to run newer apps or updates because Apple wants you on the latest ios version

5. If you are a flashaholic, have you considered getting a device which isnt mainstream? I mean Samsung,OPO,iPhone are kinda mainstream(No offense  , just putting forth my thoughts)

Im not bashing you or trying to offend you in any manner 
Just stating my experience since I use all 4 major platforms and love to switch between my devices from time to time
I have a Nexus 5, 7(2012),(2013),  iPads 2,3,4,mini 1,2  Lumia 720,820 , BB Z10 and a bunch of other gadgets including a Surface Pro 3

Microsoft is the next big thing Im sure of it 
Just see XDA,Androidcentral etc , even "fandroids" in the general sense, are actually impressed by the latest announcements by microsoft (no offense to android users and lovers , talking about extremists)

Going by my own experience with a 720 and 820 and Surface Pro 3 all running Windows 10 and in perfect sync, I can safely say they have done a commendable job

- - - Updated - - -

Maybe if you are looking for extreme customisation, really rare apps and games, the platform isnt for you
for the more general consumers, I think they will be at home with Windows Phone/Mobile and are simply not jumping ship because reviewers these days are extremely biased and misleading. Hence I personally only trust forums and actual experiences from actual owners


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:
			
		

> 2. ios?? seriously?? You are willing to spend 50-60k minimum on a phone that cant even send stuff via bluetooth? and you complain about WP not having features?? great going (FYI I love iPads and know how poor android tabs are in comparison)


You speak about iPhone costing 60k. But if you say an OS is bad just because it can't send stuff over bluetooth, lolok.



			
				 kkn13 said:
			
		

> 3. Can you connect your iphone or android to another display, hard drive,keyboard and mouse all at once and use it as a mini computer?


How to connect an iPhone or iPad to a TV or a computer monitor

Using a bluetooth keyboard should work fine. One doesn't need a mouse in iOS



			
				 kkn13 said:
			
		

> 4. ios isnt as smooth as WP, I own iPads 2,3,4,mini 1 and 2 and Lumia 720,820.
> My iPad 2 and Lumia 720 both have dual core, 512mb ram and 32gb storage.still my 720 is smoother on the latest version and doesnt crash while browsing heavy sites. Also Apple loves to ruin older devices with new updates which they eventually force down your throat with nagging notifications(just like android) , even slightly older ios versions will refuse to run newer apps or updates because Apple wants you on the latest ios version


This is probably the funniest part of your post. You compare an iPad released almost 2 years earlier to the Lumia mentioned(March 2011 compared to Feb 2013) & call the iPad slow lol. iOS 9 has sped up every old device it supports(iPhone 4s feels like a new phone again).

If you really wish to do a "fair" comparison, compare devices released the same year, i.e compare with the 2nd gen iPad Mini.



			
				 kkn13 said:
			
		

> 5. If you are a flashaholic, have you considered getting a device which isnt mainstream? I mean Samsung,OPO,iPhone are kinda mainstream(No offense , just putting forth my thoughts)


flasho...whatever? Support of flash player?


That being said WP is making great strides, their overall integration of products seem to be great & simultaneous updates are great for the consumer too. Thing is, the world isn't black & white as you make it to be


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

^^ your comments are soo naive and uninformed,im not gonna bother replying to you
Atleast Amjath had genuine doubts and put up a fairly good arguement, yours is simply poor im sorry to say
even your tone of typing is rather brash and you havent even understood the discussion or the words used in it


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> ^^ your comments are soo naive and uninformed,im not gonna bother replying to you



aww okay


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> How to connect an iPhone or iPad to a TV or a computer monitor
> 
> Using a bluetooth keyboard should work fine. One doesn't need a mouse in iOS


He's talking about the Continuum feature of WP10, not mirroring the iOS screen to a monitor.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 11, 2015)

Flashaholic : a person who often flashes his phone with different Custom ROMs adjusting to his needs from time to time.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 11, 2015)

Flash said:


> He's talking about the Continuum feature of WP10, not mirroring the iOS screen to a monitor.


More info about this please,  how is this exclusive to WP ?


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> I might move to Windows phone if the app support is better. I'm not adding any flame wars here.
> A small example, a 7 month old addictive game "King of theives" which i play on android and ios is not available yet in Windows and there is no word on it yet. I'm talking about Zeptolab, a big game developer here who did not consider as a platform poor stuff


I don't think KOT is coming to WP anytime soon. Look at "Clash of Clans", still it hasn't made its way to WP.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I don't think KOT is coming to WP anytime soon. Look at "Clash of Clans", still it hasn't made its way to WP.



Google "Project Astoria " and "Project Islandswood"
Biggest example of why Windows is the gonna boom soon is the Candy Crush App on WP8.1, it is actually an ios app not a native app and was ported within 5 mins with very little modification
works perfect
infact this was revealed 6 months after the app's release on WP

so theres always a high chance


----------



## ZTR (Oct 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> More info about this please,  how is this exclusive to WP ?


Continuum is a feature where you connect your phone to a dock and then use it with a monitor and keyboard like a PC


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> More info about this please,  how is this exclusive to WP ?



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=f34PJhto92Q
also Apple says they have no plans of merging ios and OSX
Google doesnt stand a chance with Chrome OS
Only Microsoft has this 

Only thing that comes close is BB10's Blend feature but its not the same, still awesome though

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Flashaholic : a person who often flashes his phone with different Custom ROMs adjusting to his needs from time to time.



Flashaholic in the general sense means people who prefer flashy material not mainstream
I dont know which one he referred to but this is the general sense of the term


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Only Microsoft has this



You're trying to prove this every post you make 
MS is still playing catch up in the mobile world. Android & iOS both have set a "benchmark" of sorts in their own way. 




kkn13 said:


> I don't know which one he referred to but this is the general sense of the term



Actually it was you who "coined" this term in the last page  [this post]



Spoiler






			
				 kkn13 said:
			
		

> 5. If you are a flashaholic, have you considered getting a device which isnt mainstream? I mean Samsung,OPO,iPhone are kinda mainstream(No offense , just putting forth my thoughts)






PS: you still haven't posted why you compared an iPad which was 2 years old & called it "slow" compared to H/W 2 years late :"D


----------



## the.one (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=f34PJhto92Q
> also Apple says they have no plans of merging ios and OSX
> Google doesnt stand a chance with Chrome OS
> Only Microsoft has this
> ...




Apple has continuum like feature already since sometime. It's called handoff.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 11, 2015)

Hand off is different continuum is different
Hand off is passing the information from one device to another 
Continuum means having both device in the SAME device


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

the.one said:


> Apple has continuum like feature already since sometime. It's called handoff.



Handoff is something totally different than Continuum 
Also "Handoff" has been present in Windows Phone 8 and Windows 8 right from the start AND even Blackberry 10 had it - Blackberry Blend
I suggest you see the link I posted to understand what Continuum is


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> 1. Owning a device and holding it in your hand for 2 mins are totally different
> I can touch a Lamborghini but that doesnt mean I know as much as the owner
> 
> 2. ios?? seriously?? You are willing to spend 50-60k minimum on a phone that cant even send stuff via bluetooth? and you complain about WP not having features?? great going (FYI I love iPads and know how poor android tabs are in comparison)
> ...



1. I know you would say that never mind
2. no comments, because i can get iphone 6 for 35k on sale. Transfer by bluetooth is old school.
3. Chromecast or Apple tv for wireless display and otg for connecting keyboard and mouse
4. i only own an iphone so cant compare to windows here
5. I use a lot of ROM also multiple ROM, xposed etc. I dont see this much freedom in WP

I asked you this.



amjath said:


> Give me a reason why I should go for Windows instead of ios or android. Lumia 950 is so good, its a complete device but i need something things related to software to convince me.
> 
> One quick question, adblock available in Windows?



I did not get any answer defending WP platform


BTW the Continuum connector will cost $99 but a chromecast +otg cable cost <$40
Continuum is nice addition but it is a computer


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> You're trying to prove this every post you make
> MS is still playing catch up in the mobile world. Android & iOS both have set a "benchmark" of sorts in their own way.
> 
> 
> ...



You are obviously trolling at this point
seems like you are the only one here not making any sense and fails to see reasoning im afraid

FYI before hating and attacking others, learn to understand that you arent the only one with an ios device, i have a whole tonne of them as well so stop acting so b*tthurt, Apple and these other companies dont care about us, they only want the $$$ so if you cant handle healthy forum discussions, just ignore


----------



## ZTR (Oct 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> BTW the Continuum connector will cost $99 but a chromecast +otg cable cost <$40
> Continuum is nice addition but it is a computer



Just saying but continuum is possible through miracast


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Just saying but continuum is possible through miracast



I didn't know this.

But continuum will work only for new hardware.

Continuum for Windows 10 Phones does require new Qualcomm hardware | Windows Central

But its not the same with other platforms.

Afaik i know a bunch of iphones and android phones will work but only 2 devices


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> 1. I know you would say that never mind
> 2. no comments, because i can get iphone 6 for 35k on sale. Transfer by bluetooth is old school.
> 3. Chromecast or Apple tv for wireless display and otg for connecting keyboard and mouse
> 4. i only own an iphone so cant compare to windows here
> ...



2. you can get a 950 for the same price when it releases AND it also includes Continuum adapter with warranty, 32gb internal storage and sd card slot instead of resorting to a 16gb last gen iphone without warranty,I fail to see the comparison
3. You can do that with the 950 as well, they didnt say Continuum only works through the adapter, Also the adapter is coming bundled with the phone at launch and they start at ~35k , Once again I fail to see the comparison . Also continnum ISNT Airplay or Screen Mirroring, its completely different
4. Well like I said, I actually have compared my OWN gadgets, none of them are perfect hence I use each for what it does best
5. Ok, you cant see multi rom freedom in WP right? then can you see anything in ios?? I mean it cant even use bluetooth transfer or simple file transfer via USB(before you say anything,I know iFunbox and other apps exist but you need to install them AND download 150mb iTunes for the drivers,kinda cumbersome)

Once again Continuum is NOT screen mirroring or using proprietary adapters, you can use it over miracast or whatever existing hardware - OTG,Miracast etc EXCEPT it runs as a separate process meaning your phone will act as two completely different devices and can be operated independently
PLUS it can be used to simply screen mirror or whatever as well if you want

WOW loads of misconceptions in this thread atm
See the video guys and understand before assuming

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> I didn't know this.
> 
> But continuum will work only for new hardware.
> 
> ...



Thats just for Continuum 
Miracast Mirroring is an old existing feature on windows phone and supports ALL Windows Phones
Miracast Mirroring isnt Continuum

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> You're trying to prove this every post you make
> MS is still playing catch up in the mobile world. Android & iOS both have set a "benchmark" of sorts in their own way.
> 
> 
> ...



about "flashoholic", Did you even bother to read the comment before that or do you simply assume and attack others blindly??

- - - Updated - - -

For those with misconceptions
Continuum(Only for newer Lumias 950 and 950XL)
How Continuum for Windows 10 Mobile works on Lumia 950 & Lumia 950 XL | Windows Central
Miracast Mirroring (Works with ALL Windows Phones including the 950 and 950XL)
Projecting your Windows Phone screen to a TV or PC | Windows Phone How-to (India)

^^ completely different


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> 2. you can get a 950 for the same price when it releases AND it also includes Continuum adapter with warranty, 32gb internal storage and sd card slot instead of resorting to a 16gb last gen iphone without warranty,I fail to see the comparison
> 3. You can do that with the 950 as well, they didnt say Continuum only works through the adapter, Also the adapter is coming bundled with the phone at launch and they start at ~35k , Once again I fail to see the comparison . Also continnum ISNT Airplay or Screen Mirroring, its completely different
> 4. Well like I said, I actually have compared my OWN gadgets, none of them are perfect hence I use each for what it does best
> 5. Ok, you cant see multi rom freedom in WP right? then can you see anything in ios?? I mean it cant even use bluetooth transfer or simple file transfer via USB(before you say anything,I know iFunbox and other apps exist but you need to install them AND download 150mb iTunes for the drivers,kinda cumbersome)
> ...




I see answers for lot, but i still cant get out of with flashing ROMs and Apps. I will decide once WP10 is out


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 11, 2015)

Power Users from android will definitely miss the Custom OS and Xposed Modules for sure..


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 11, 2015)

I do have a budget of 11K for buying a phone.But i am confused over that i should buy a windows phone or android phone?
Which OS would be better in this range.
I have used only android phones in the past.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> I see answers for lot, but i still cant get out of with flashing ROMs and Apps. I will decide once WP10 is out



Dont expect custom roms etc on anything non-android/linux in future imho
Though there is quite a bit of "hacking"/"digging" into being done recently into the filesystem of Windows 10 Mobile so there is a slight chance but like you said only time will tell

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Power Users from android will definitely miss the Custom OS and Xposed Modules for sure..



maybe
because Custom roms are generally used by those wanting the latest android version or to add features that the OEM purposely doesnt let the user enjoy despite capable hardware
and windows phone/mobile thankfully has had a pretty consistent experience after the WP7 fiasco and Microsoft probably wont make the same mistakes again 
For android, its too late to get rid of the fragmentation problems and Windows 10 Mobile has had its share of developers "hacking" into the file system etc recently so there is a possibility of custom roms albeit a small chance nevertheless
Also Mi4 has a beta official windows 10 mobile rom so you never know... 
gonna be worth watching the progress imho 

- - - Updated - - -



Aakarshan said:


> I do have a budget of 11K for buying a phone.But i am confused over that i should buy a windows phone or android phone?
> Which OS would be better in this range.
> I have used only android phones in the past.



frankly speaking Windows Phones are best upto 15k in terms of overall experience
If you want an android though, safest bet is the Moto G2 and G3 imho
I suggest waiting for atleast a month more because Windows 10 Mobile and Android Marshmallow are slowly coming in Dcemeber(Nexus devices roll out has just started) , So best to wait and watch
So far from my personal experience , Ive found my 720 more consistent to use than my Nexus 5 though I do miss OTG on my 720 which is why I sometimes need both phones, but personal experience is the best deciding factor for everyone


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> frankly speaking Windows Phones are best upto 15k in terms of overall experience
> If you want an android though, safest bet is the Moto G2 and G3 imho
> I suggest waiting for atleast a month more because Windows 10 Mobile and Android Marshmallow are slowly coming in Dcemeber(Nexus devices roll out has just started) , So best to wait and watch
> So far from my personal experience , Ive found my 720 more consistent to use than my Nexus 5 though I do miss OTG on my 720 which is why I sometimes need both phones, but personal experience is the best deciding factor for everyone


I have finalized the Lumia 730.But I'm afraid as windows is a new move for me as well as new os.
I am also keeping a watch on windows 10.I do hope that it will bring new features on windows 10.I do hope that it will fill some gap barrier b/w the windows and android.I do hope that more apps will support wp in the future.
The thing is i am afraid of using windows phone as i have used only android phones in the past.I am switching to windows phone from android phone first time.

I would like to ask a few questions from u:

1. What is the app scenario in windows platform?How much apps do support windows phone.
2.How much windows os is different from the android os?
3.Please do tell what are the main features i will find different from the android.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

Aakarshan said:


> 1. What is the app scenario in windows platform?How much apps do support windows phone.
> 2.How much windows os is different from the android os?
> 3.Please do tell what are the main features i will find different from the android.



1. Pretty decent, except for snapchat and some games
thatll change soon thanks to Project Astoria and Project Astoria which will enable nearly native porting of apps from ios and android
the candy crush app in windows phone 8.1 is actually an ios app ported within 5 mins with the new tools by microsoft and this wasnt revealed until 5 months after Candy Crush was released on windows phone 
So I guess its gonna change everything soon
you can already sideload alot of apps yourself actually right now itself

2. Windows Phone/Mobile is a very very fresh approach to mobile computing, while ios and android may get boring after sometime because they keep copying each other, so far windows has been a unique experience and despite looking awkward to use at first, you quickly fall in love with the thinking that went in to create the UI

3. Main features is a tough question , well to answer this question ,its purely on your own personal experience with both platforms to judge that frankly speaking. From my own experience, Ive found it to be extremely consistent, stable and fun to be frank, Ive used my 720 as my main phone for nearly 3 years now and it still runs extremely well - battery etc , it still gets updates and gets better with new features etc with each update, whereas on my Nexus 5 and 7, I found it to be extremely inconsistent with each update with loads of bugs,problems etc
Windows Phone simply feels extremely stable and its pros are android's cons and vice versa
so its down to personal preference


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> 1. Pretty decent, except for snapchat and some games
> thatll change soon thanks to Project Astoria and Project Astoria which will enable nearly native porting of apps from ios and android
> the candy crush app in windows phone 8.1 is actually an ios app ported within 5 mins with the new tools by microsoft and this wasnt revealed until 5 months after Candy Crush was released on windows phone
> So I guess its gonna change everything soon
> you can already sideload alot of apps yourself actually right now itself



Sometimes I wonder whether you copy paste that candy crush story..  
Googled "Project Astoria" and all the front page links are from Windows sites only and its support is very limited to handful of models and I see lot of errors on by users on their comment section.. Let me tell you, this is kinda sandbox/emulating the apps and not running them natively, so I guess it would not be as good as running them on Android.. And about the services ? This would obviously not support Google play services which means there's no way to connect the users, invite them, challenge etc.. So its meh for me .


----------



## dekaron (Oct 11, 2015)

Candy crush menu lags a lot and game mini freezes on my Lumia 640


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Sometimes I wonder whether you copy paste that candy crush story..
> Googled "Project Astoria" and all the front page links are from Windows sites only and its support is very limited to handful of models and I see lot of errors on by users on their comment section.. Let me tell you, this is kinda sandbox/emulating the apps and not running them natively, so I guess it would not be as good as running them on Android.. And about the services ? This would obviously not support Google play services which means there's no way to connect the users, invite them, challenge etc.. So its meh for me .


Exactly I was looking at this. I feel like you are running in emulator. I guess then you will have to wait for updates


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 11, 2015)

I am really confused which phone should i buy? Nokia Lumia 730 or Moto G 2nd Gen?


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Sometimes I wonder whether you copy paste that candy crush story..
> Googled "Project Astoria" and all the front page links are from Windows sites only and its support is very limited to handful of models and I see lot of errors on by users on their comment section.. Let me tell you, this is kinda sandbox/emulating the apps and not running them natively, so I guess it would not be as good as running them on Android.. And about the services ? This would obviously not support Google play services which means there's no way to connect the users, invite them, challenge etc.. So its meh for me .



well you havent used WP then is all I can say
this isnt sandboxing apps, this is porting to near native code
google services code is replaced with xbox live
heres a good place to see proof-
[GUIDE] Deploying Astoria Packages Manually â€¦ | Windows 10 Development and Hacking | XDA Forums

Sometimes I wonder if you copy paste hate about windows phone
its limited to certain devices because the others(older Lumias) will get the firmware update in december

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Exactly I was looking at this. I feel like you are running in emulator. I guess then you will have to wait for updates



no its NOT emulation,its porting to near native code
Google stuff is replaced with Microsoft stuff and UI changes can be made easily too

- - - Updated - - -



dekaron said:


> Candy crush menu lags a lot and game mini freezes on my Lumia 640



working fine for me on my 720
ironic because it only has 512mb ram

- - - Updated - - -

*www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/01/running_ios_and_android_code_on_windows_10_how_it_works/
*venturebeat.com/2015/05/01/everything-you-need-to-know-about-porting-android-and-ios-apps-to-windows-10/

- - - Updated - - -



Aakarshan said:


> I am really confused which phone should i buy? Nokia Lumia 730 or Moto G 2nd Gen?



730 for camera, display etc is the better buy imho unless you need android specific features or apps/games


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2015)

Microsoft's Project Astoria has leaked letting Windows 10 Mobile sideload Android APKs directly | Windows Central

Can someone try this?


----------



## dekaron (Oct 11, 2015)

The porting works but Windows Central deleted/locked all the links/thread due to piracy talks/issues. Performance cannot be expected right now as WP10 itself is not yet stable to ascertain how the ported apps work. Have to wait till December to see the truth


----------



## ZTR (Oct 11, 2015)

[3 WAYS] [HOW TO] [UPDATED] Install Android … | Windows 10 Development and Hacking | XDA Forums - *forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/how-to-install-android-apps-windows-10-t3174629


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> Microsoft's Project Astoria has leaked letting Windows 10 Mobile sideload Android APKs directly | Windows Central
> 
> Can someone try this?



I tried it on my 720
working quite well


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 13, 2015)

Do windows 8.1 allows background downloading? I have heard that it don't allow background downloading as long you leave the app.
I saw few apps like UC Browser offering background downloading, Is it available there or not.Can we just minimize the browser and wait till the file downloads while using youtube or other app simultanously?

- - - Updated - - -

More on it


Background downloading in Win for Phones 10

Presently, as we've all experienced some time or the other, the download tasks of an app get suspended when we move out of it, causing it to redownload the entire process from scratch when it resumes. It's particularly frustrating to wait for a (large) video/file to buffer/download as it virtually renders your phone useless for that time.(God save you if you were unfortunate enough to set the screen time out to 30 secs, even ninja reflexes won't save you once it goes black). Also, I'm sick of staring at that screen saver tip in UC browser.
I thought true multitasking (like Android) was the only way out, but it's a battery eating abomination which I don't want on my WP, but ***drumroll*** there seems to be another way.
Ever notice how your store automatically updates your apps, even though your phone's locked or you're browsing your social feeds? There's apparently a service/API that allows the store to run background downloads, but it's stupidly limited to the store app. All MS needs to do is to roll out another core app with the same services/APIs, allow it to recognize downloading/buffering tasks, label it as "downloads" and put it in our apps list and voila! It's simple and effective, gets the job done, and makes our life a **** lotta easier.

Source  : *windowsphone.uservoice.com/forums/101801-feature-suggestions/suggestions/7152370-background-downloading-in-win-for-phones-10


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 13, 2015)

Aakarshan said:


> Do windows 8.1 allows background downloading? I have heard that it don't allow background downloading as long you leave the app.
> I saw few apps like UC Browser offering background downloading, Is it available there or not.Can we just minimize the browser and wait till the file downloads while using youtube or other app simultanously?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



chill out bro !! Windows 10 Mobile has fixed all these problems  
Roll Out starts in December for x40 and x30 series and in february for x20 series

- - - Updated - - -

in the mean time , there is a full interop unlock which released a while back
I havent tested it yet
its like rooting in android and allows many "resource hacks" similar to custom roms or xposed on android


----------



## sandynator (Oct 17, 2015)

Need to know which Video Player in windows plays all video formats? mkv, mp4  etc. 

Thinking to get Lumia 640 in HDFC offer from amazon.


----------



## the.one (Oct 17, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Need to know which Video Player in windows plays all video formats? mkv, mp4  etc.
> 
> Thinking to get Lumia 640 in HDFC offer from amazon.




Moliplayer


----------



## sandynator (Oct 17, 2015)

the.one said:


> Moliplayer



free or paid ?

Has VLC arrived?

- - - Updated - - -



the.one said:


> Moliplayer



free or paid ?

Has VLC arrived?


----------



## dekaron (Oct 17, 2015)

Moliplayer Pro is paid but you can get the free version (sufficient) just google it

VLC has improved after a long long time , can also play multi audio and multi sub files


----------



## true_lies (Nov 15, 2015)

is there any way to set different ringtones for both sims in WM?


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2015)

> Microsoft's Project Astoria, which was devised to allow Android apps to run on Windows 10, might be dead. This was part of a plan by the company to increase the number of popular apps in the Windows Store. Microsoft planned on releasing tools to developers that would convert iOS apps to Windows 10, and allow for the emulation of Android apps.
> 
> But the Android portion of this plan seems to have been canceled. According to a report published today, the team working on the task was hit by problems making it work. Another report claims that Microsoft was hit with security issues. A statement made by Microsoft (see below) hints to developers that they should consider tools from one of the other Projects that Microsoft will offer. These include Project Westminster for porting over web apps, Project Centennial that ports over Classic Win32 apps, and Project Islandwood for porting iOS apps.
> 
> ...



Microsoft's plan to emulate Android apps on Windows 10 appears to be dead

They put it on hold or cancelled it completely, but MS is very slow and half baked.


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 17, 2015)

why there is no $ symbol in WM keypad?

I am using Lumia 630 Dual-Sim btw.


----------



## Flash (Nov 17, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> why there is no $ symbol in WM keypad?
> 
> I am using Lumia 630 Dual-Sim btw.


Long press the Rupee symbol. It will expand to reveal other currency symbols.


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 18, 2015)

Flash said:


> Long press the Rupee symbol. It will expand to reveal other currency symbols.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> Microsoft's plan to emulate Android apps on Windows 10 appears to be dead
> 
> They put it on hold or cancelled it completely, but MS is very slow and half baked.



theres still Project Islandwood for ios apps,much better than android apps imho


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> theres still Project Islandwood for ios apps,much better than android apps imho





> But the Android portion of this plan seems to have been canceled. According to a report published today, the team working on the task was hit by problems making it work.* Another report claims that Microsoft was hit with security issues.* A statement made by Microsoft (see below) hints to developers that they should consider tools from one of the other Projects that Microsoft will offer. These include Project Westminster for porting over web apps, Project Centennial that ports over Classic Win32 apps, and Project Islandwood for porting iOS apps.



Dont know what security issues they faced when porting Android [open source]. This *might* happen for ios apps [Closed source] as well/


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> Dont know what security issues they faced when porting Android [open source]. This *might* happen for ios apps [Closed source] as well/



android being open source means you can access basically any portion of the OS source
I think it could mean that ported Android apps would allow access to restricted portions of Windows Phone thanks to the now removed android subsystem that made this possible

OR

it could mean that the Project Astoria leaked tools promoted piracy because they didnt have anything in place to prevent regular users from porting just about any app

not the case with ios apps because Project Islandwood didnt require an ios subsystem like Project Astoria and was simply a porting tool

I see it as a win-win anyhow because ios apps are actually better quality, speaking from my own experience with all platforms
though ios apps are also rather locked down as compared to android apps , so thats a minus


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for New Phone and confuse between 640 Xl and Mi4i. How is 640 XL overall.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2015)

^ It all drill down to whether you want to try WP or not. Be advised that you can't expect an official app for every service - but there will be ample 3rd party apps.


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyone owns iBall slide i701 Tablet here?


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 11, 2016)

Upgraded my laptop to windows 10 recently! Didn't used in phone yet.


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2016)

Microsoft broke its Windows 10 Mobile promise, but it's not the end of the worl

:loser_NF:


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2016)

tengo007 said:


> Not getting W10 update for my lumia 625 :dead_NF:


you can still try W10 preview via Windows Insider.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 2, 2017)

anyone using windows phone now?


----------



## ankushv (Jan 2, 2017)

BLU win HD LTE . 
Sluggish compared to lumia 650 . 
It runs snapdragon 410 with 1gb ram and HD screen . 
Using with my Vodafone 4g sim . 
No volte support on wp10 for Jio on any phone yet . 

Sent from my Moto E


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 2, 2017)

Lumia 532.Its ok as a backup phone.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2017)

I started this thread. I've moved onto a galaxy too.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 28, 2017)

Lumia 525 is my primary phone. Planning to get an Android phone as a second/backup phone just to try other options but I haven't given up on Windows Phone, even got a 640XL for my mom as a birthday gift. Very excited about full Windows 10 on ARM especially with Continuum, though it will take a while before I could afford such a device.
My Lumia is just like the old Nokias. Have dropped it many times, then put the pieces back together and it works. No case or screenguard.


----------



## aditiaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

I have some application for iOS and android. And I need port it on Windows Phone 8. We have some abstract thread subsystem, and kernel using threads from this subsystem. All this is C++ code


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jun 18, 2017)

I want to buy a Windows Phone?Where can i buy


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 18, 2017)

You can still find a few online, including used ones on Ebay. It's slim pickings, though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2017)

I think this platform is done. Better steer clear.


----------



## david19922 (Aug 3, 2017)

you seem to have a different opnion, everyone i have shown my phone have fallen in love with WP ui and love metro/live tile concept..
i've been using it for so many days, i still enjoy it


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2017)

WP's downfall started when MS refused to provide W10 updates to Lower end Lumias, which were the main reason of skyrocketing WP's sales.


----------



## ankushv (Aug 3, 2017)

My BLU win hd LTE is on win 10.1 . 
Many apps have no support in store anymore like Amazon , ebay , Jio , Sharekhan etc . 
A good eco system let down fully by Microsoft . 
Also the phone is not as fast as it's android counterparts . 
PS.  The phone has an HD screen with 1gb ram but still is slower than my first gen Moto g with the same configuration . 
Would've loved to continue with wm10 but it seems Microsoft is not interested . Heck I wanted to buy 950 xl and they don't sell it in India anymore . 
Cheers . 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 6, 2017)

The situation could be quite different towards the end of this year/first half of next year when full Windows 10 on ARM appears and we have genuine pocket PCs that also make calls - but that is an unknown future. For the time being Windows on a phone is only for a few diehards.


----------



## Alexa_anthony (Nov 14, 2017)

Windows mobile has no future I guess, However it is best for PC.


----------



## raja manuel (Nov 15, 2017)

Alexa_anthony said:


> Windows mobile has no future I guess, However it is best for PC.


Windows Mobile doesn't have much of a future, though it will continue to get security updates for much longer than many Android phones being launched now. Windows on mobile, though (specifically on ARM), could still have a future though we will need to wait to find out what form it takes.


----------



## Alexa_anthony (Nov 15, 2017)

Agreed, The biggest drawback of Windows platform is that it is not many users-friendly as compare to Andriod.


----------



## raja manuel (Nov 15, 2017)

Do you mean the lack of apps or the UI/features itself?
Lack of apps is a much debated issue, as Microsoft deliberately retrenched from the platform even as it was growing to wait for a post smartphone world. As for the UI, that is subjective. I like it a lot better than Android/iOS which looks stale and boring, like Windows 95, but I know many others who cannot accept Live Tiles. I enjoy the fact that it is an OS that has never been hacked.
I am still hopeful, though. The company that released Surface Studio and Hololens (and even the Band) can still wow us with a spectacular mobile PC that can also make calls - if they want to.


----------



## Alexa_anthony (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes, I will not disagree with everyone has their point of view. Moreover, I like the Surface studio and its performance and even looking to buy one soon.


----------

